# Knitting Tea Party - 27 September '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party  27 September 13

October is upon us  the year certainly is moving quickly to its end. Fresh tomato sandwiches for lunch today  so very good  soon I will be wishing for them and looking forward to next years crop. We had a good crop this year and there are still green ones on the vine  maybe another month.

I do want to make special mention for darowil, kate and julie  thank you so much for coming to my rescue and hosting the ktp. I never once worried  I knew everyone was in good hands and things would move smoothly and you would never know I was gone. I really appreciate all you did for me  thank you.

One piece of good news is that the week after next gary goes on days at his work. He has been wanting to go on days and is now in the process of training his replacement on evenings. It will be quite an adjustment for all of us. It will be just heidi and I for breakfast which is fine  it used to be that way when he worked for arps milk. He was missing the boys baseball games that were in the evening plus he never saw the children. They were in school by the time he got up and he was at work when they got home from school. I think the main adjustment will be between heidi and gary  Im making myself scarce. Lol

My first recipe I admit to have not tried but I want to. I love pickled eggs and this is a new version. My only question is keeping them on the counter. What do you think? Im also wondering if this recipe came from one of you and I failed to put your name on it. If so  do speak up.

7-Up Pickled Eggs

It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish ! 

 12 eggs
 1 cup 7-Up 
 1 cup white vinegar
 1 teaspoon salt 

Hard boil eggs; cool and peel. Mix 7-Up with vinegar and salt and pour liquid over the cooked eggs and keep them in a glass jar on the counter. 
They will be just perfect in 1 month.

Hickory has been having anxiety problems  tied to my hip. Not sure what that is all about. I really havent been gone for much over an hour since I got back  have left the farm once since I returned. It isnt a lot of problem but not sure what is going on. She has licked a bare spot on her back foot which I stop every time I hear her. So I shower her with lots of attention so she knows I favor her over the cats. Lol

Another beautiful fall day  85° on my thermometer but that is in direct sun. but it Is warm even when you are in the shade  little to no breeze. This would be perfect weather year around  I can take the cold evenings  Im inside  it would be nice to be able to wear shirt sleeves outside all the time. Im not picky  I could live with 70°s during the winter. Heidi is hoping for a 100 year snow storm  wants snowed in for days  hopefully with electricity. Lol

Bentley has grown so much  smiles when you say his name. Holds his head up quite well  and does he have a good pair of lungs  wow  let him get hungry  you know it. Lol He is held a lot by everyone  smothered in love and hugs and kisses. So fun having a baby around. Still think he should have a playmate but dont think that will happen. 

I dont know about the rest of you but we are really dry. We have had little rain in the last month  even the weeds have stopped growing. I suppose the farmers are happy since they are combining beans right now. Dont think their yield is going to be top notch  we did not have the rain towards the end of the growing period to give them that extra boost  still a good yield though.

Our mower is broken  the belt for the blades in done for. We have also been having problems with the blade switch  turning the blades off and on. We may need to borrow the neighbors mower to do any final fall mowing. Gary will do it  they have a zero turn mower and I have never driven one  dont want to learn on theirs. With the lack of rain it will probably be another month before we would do the final mowing.

I love lemon anything  from chicken to lemonade to candy and pie. However  did you know the peel can be used for lots of things. Check this out.

22 Uses for Lemon Peels

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. But what to do with all those lemon peels? Dont toss them; put them to work. Lemon juice is about 5 to 6 percent citric acid and has a pH level of between 2 and 3. This low pH acidity makes lemon juice a great ally in breaking down rust and mineral stains, but gentle enough to not dull finishes. There is generally sufficient juice left in used lemon halves to tackle small tasks, and it all comes with its own applicator (the rind itself). Plus, the oil in the peel is perfect for clever culinary applications and not bad in the beauty department either. Heres what you can do:
Around the House
1. Clean greasy messes
Greasy pans? Splattered stove tops? Messy counters? If your kitchen has been the victim of some sloppy sauteing, try using lemon halves before bringing out possibly toxic chemical cleaners. Sprinkle some salt (for abrasion) on a juiced lemon half and rub on the greasy areas, wipe up with a towel. (Be careful using lemon on marble counter tops, or any other surface which may be sensitive to acid).

2. Clean your tea kettle or coffee pot
For mineral deposit build up in your tea kettle, fill the kettle with water, add a handful of thin slices of lemon peel and bring to a boil. Turn off heat and let sit for an hour, drain, and rinse well. For coffee pots, add ice, salt and lemon rinds to the empty pot; swish and swirl for a minute or two, dump, and rinse. Hello, sparkly.

3. Clean your microwave
All it takes is one exploding bowl of food to render the interior of your microwave officially gunked, sometimes gunked with cement-like properties. Rather than using strong chemical cleaners, try this: Add lemon rinds to a microwave-safe bowl filled halfway with water. Cook on high for 5 minutes, allowing the water to boil and the steam to condense on the walls and tops of the oven. Carefully remove the hot bowl and wipe away the mess with a towel.

4. Deodorize the garbage disposal
Use lemon peels to deodorize the garbage disposal (and make your kitchen smell awesome at the same time). It is a great way to finally dispose of spent lemon peels after you have used them for any of these applications.

5. Polish chrome
Mineral deposits on chrome faucets and other tarnished chrome make haste in the presence of lemonrub with a squeezed lemon half, rinse, and lightly buff with a soft cloth.

6. Polish copper
A halved lemon dipped in salt or baking powder can also be used to brighten copper cookware, as well as brass, chrome, or stainless steel. Dip a juiced lemon half in salt (you also use baking soda or cream of tartar for the salt) and rub on the affected area. Let it stay on for 5 minutes. Then rinse in warm water and polish dry.

7. Clean a stainless steel sink
Use the same method described to polish chrome, applied to any stainless sink.

8. Keep insects out
Many pests abhor the acid in lemon. You can chop of the peels and place them along thresholds, windowsills, and near any cracks or holes where ants or pests may be entering. For other ways to combat pests naturally.

9. Make a scented humidifier
If your home suffers from dry heat in the winter, you can put lemon peels in a pot of water and simmer on the lowest stove-top setting to humidify and scent the air.

10. Refresh cutting boards 
Because of lemons low pH, it has antibacterial properties that make is a good choice for refreshing cutting boards. After proper disinfecting (see: How to Clean Your Cutting Board) give the surface a rub with a halved lemon, let sit for a few minutes, and rinse.


11. Keep brown sugar soft
If your brown sugar most often turns into brick sugar, try adding some lemon peel (with traces of pulp and pith removed) to help keep it moist and easy to use. (For all recipes using lemon peel, try to use organic lemonsand scrub the peel well to remove any residues and wax.)

12. Make zest
Zest is the best! Zest is simply grated peel, and is the epitome of lemon essenceit can be used fresh, dried, or frozen. If you dont have an official zester, you can use the smallest size of a box grater. (If you know you will be using lemons for zest, it is easier to grate the zest from the lemon before juicing them.) To dry zest, spread it on a towel and leave out until dried, then store in a jar. To freeze, use a freezer-safe container. Use zest in salads, marinades, baked goods, grain dishes, etc.

13. Make Vegan Lemon Biscotti
Once youve made some zest, make these Vegan Lemon Biscotti cookies. De-li-cious!

14. Make twists
Strips of peel, aka twists, are good in cocktails, sparkling water, and tap water. Use a vegetable peeler to make long strips, or use a knife and cut the peel into long strips, cutting away the white pith which is bitter. These can also be frozen in a freezer-safe container or bag.

15. Make lemon extract powder
Make zest or twists (above) making sure to remove any of the white (bitter) pithand dry the strips skin-side down on a plate until theyre dried, about 3 or 4 days. Put in a blender (or spice grinder) and pulverize into a powder. Use the powdered peel in place of extract or zest in recipes.

16. Make Lemon Sugar
You can make lemon extract powder (see above) and add it to sugar, or you can use fresh twists, put them in a jar with sugar and let the peels oil infuse the sugar.

17. Make Lemon Pepper
Mix lemon extract powder (see above) with freshly cracked pepper.

18. Make candied lemon peel
Orange or grapefruit peel can be candied too. Yum. Candied peels are pretty easy to make, and can be eaten plain, or dipped in melted chocolate, used in cake, cookie, candy, or bread recipes. These recipes for candied citrus and ginger use Sucanat, the most wholesome sugar you can buy.

For Beauty

19. Lighten age spots
Many folk remedies suggest using lemon peel to help lighten age spotsapply a small piece to the affected area and leave on for an hour. You can also try one of these 5 natural ways to lighten age spots.

20. Soften dry elbows
Use a half lemon sprinkled with baking soda on elbows, just place your elbow in the lemon and twist the lemon (like you are juicing it) for several minutes. Rinse and dry.

21. Use on your skin
Lemon peels can be very lightly rubbed on your face for a nice skin tonic, then rinse. (And be careful around your eyes.)

22. Make a sugar scrub
Mix 1/2 a cup of sugar with finely chopped lemon peel and enough olive oil to make a paste. Wet your body in the shower, turn off the water and massage sugar mix all over your skin, rinse, be soft! (Note: wish it would do something for the wrinkles. Lol)

I am feeling better  my breathing seems easier  walking over to heidis was not such an ordeal as it has been the last couple of days. And I stayed out of the hospital  yeah. I do thank you for all your concern, prayers and healing energy  I know it helped.

Pontuf just slipped into my thoughts  I do hope everything is going fine for her. Then there is Marianne waiting for the doctor to call  gwen facing surgery  parents dying  illness  myfanwy with so much on her plate  all of us facing loss and sadness of one sort or another. Im hoping October is better  it has to be. Maybe desert joy can bring lots of positive energy back from her retreat  we could certainly use it. I do marvel though how we all stick together  lifting each other up in prayers and healing energy so that everyone knows they are not alone. And I say  God Bless Us.

This recipe is for you dieters and lovers of humus  I wish I did but I can just not enjoy it  maybe I have never had the right kind. Anyhow  this recipe is from barb k  I cannot think of her avatar name  and I hope it is alright for me to post this again  think I am needing to spending a day on the net looking for good, tasty and light calorie meals. Whether we are dieting or not  healthy meals are important. I love tuna so maybe I could get through this.

Tofu Parmigiana~~~
from: www.allrecipes.com


1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
5 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
2 teaspoons dried oregano, divided 
salt to taste 
ground black pepper to taste 
1 (12 ounce) package firm tofu 2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
4 ounces shredded mozzarella cheese 


Directions
In a small bowl, combine bread crumbs, 2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese, 1 teaspoon oregano, salt, and black pepper.


Slice tofu into 1/4 inch thick slices, and place in bowl of cold water. One at a time, press tofu slices into crumb mixture, turning to coat all sides.


Heat oil in a medium skillet over medium heat. Cook tofu slices until crisp on one side. Drizzle with a bit more olive oil, turn, and brown on the other side.


Combine tomato sauce, basil, garlic, and remaining oregano. Place a thin layer of sauce in an 8 inch square baking pan. Arrange tofu slices in the pan. Spoon remaining sauce over tofu. Top with shredded mozzarella and remaining 3 tablespoons Parmesan.


Bake at 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) for 20 minutes.
Barb k/ktp

Have any of you seen the  is it helmans  advertisement where they smear mayo on top of the chicken  sprinkle with parmesan and bake  supposed to turn out juicy boneless chicken breasts. It you used light mayo it would make for a great salad with the chicken sliced on top.

And finally  it is so good to be back beginning another knitting tea party  the last couple of weeks seemed like I was in limbo the whole time. Thanks for sticking with me.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi

OK, I'm here now just hope I can keep up with you this week.

Sam hoping you are feeling better.


----------



## Jacklou

Started already. Enjoy Bentley, they grow too fast.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just spotted that the new tea Party is open! I'm off to bed now, but I will drop in for a nice strong coffee in the morning. Goodnight all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam the lemon ideas are tremendous- and I really like the idea of the tofu parmagiana (?sp) so glad to have you back with us! Hickory may just know that you have not been in the 'pink' lately.


----------



## standsalonewolf

nice to see you kids grow fast and thanks for the tips have bad ant problems here take care


----------



## kehinkle

Just so I can get here after my run. Evening, Sam.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> OK, I'm here now just hope I can keep up with you this week.
> 
> Sam hoping you are feeling better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have managed to stay up for the start of the TP but I am rather tired. I walked or rather hobbled round a friend's garden this afternoon and it is rather large. I took the 2 little dogs with me and another friend and her little Jack Russell Maisie. With the dog that was staying overnight at my friend's house that made 4 dogs chasing round as we walked. The 3 dogs were really tired by the time we got back in the car to go home. My legs are complaining now but a good nights sleep will help. I am up early tomorrow for a craft fair. I am doing it for my lys friend. I will enjoy it as it is lovely to meet and speak to new people. I have arranged for a friend to walk the dogs and she will then check up on them a couple of hours later to make sure all is well and I will be home early afternoon.
Good night/day all


----------



## martina

Glad to learn that you are much better now, Sam. Take it easy until you are fully recovered.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have managed to stay up for the start of the TP but I am rather tired. I walked or rather hobbled round a friend's garden this afternoon and it is rather large. I took the 2 little dogs with me and another friend and her little Jack Russell Maisie. With the dog that was staying overnight at my friend's house that made 4 dogs chasing round as we walked. The 3 dogs were really tired by the time we got back in the car to go home. My legs are complaining now but a good nights sleep will help. I am up early tomorrow for a craft fair. I am doing it for my lys friend. I will enjoy it as it is lovely to meet and speak to new people. I have arranged for a friend to walk the dogs and she will then check up on them a couple of hours later to make sure all is well and I will be home early afternoon.
> Good night/day all


sleep well, dollyclaire! and have a lovely day tomorrow at the craft fair!


----------



## FranVan

Hi Sam, glad you are feeling better, and starting the tea party.the ladies who stood in for you were very gracious. Thank you. Been busy week for me, the weather has been glorious. I love this weather,when you can shut the ac off for days at a time. The recipes sound great. Who knew that about lemons. I don't like hummus so won't try that recipe. I finally went and got my flu shot early this year. Waited too long last year. So much illness about and so many problems. Hope everyone has great weekend and those that are ill are feeling better and enjoying this weather. I have to say this.Go Bucks.


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have managed to stay up for the start of the TP but I am rather tired. I walked or rather hobbled round a friend's garden this afternoon and it is rather large. I took the 2 little dogs with me and another friend and her little Jack Russell Maisie. With the dog that was staying overnight at my friend's house that made 4 dogs chasing round as we walked. The 3 dogs were really tired by the time we got back in the car to go home. My legs are complaining now but a good nights sleep will help. I am up early tomorrow for a craft fair. I am doing it for my lys friend. I will enjoy it as it is lovely to meet and speak to new people. I have arranged for a friend to walk the dogs and she will then check up on them a couple of hours later to make sure all is well and I will be home early afternoon.
> Good night/day all


Enjoy your craft fair. I am going to Ally Pally in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Grannypeg

I love it when I am fast enough to catch he beginning of a new KP. Thanks Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just watchingh QI and they are talking about knitting and yarn bombing. How cool is that.


----------



## Miss Pam

Sam , so glad you're feeling better. I can't believe I'm here this early in the tea party. We're still traveling. A few more days in Ireland before heading home next Wednesday. It's been as great trip so far.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sam , so glad you're feeling better. I can't believe I'm here this early in the tea party. We're still traveling. A few more days in Ireland before heading home next Wednesday. It's been as great trip so far.


Hi Pam, glad you are enjoying your trip. We miss you here in England xxx


----------



## EJS

I am here too 
I love lemon too, thanks for all the tips and the recipes. 
My GC are outside playing. I love that sound when they are having fun. Still have some 'sleepers' this afternoon. Funny that the kids are up and the adults are not.
I should go find something for supper. Will try to finish up the hats tonight.
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome to the new Tea Party...everyone did a wonderful job when you were gone, but having you start us out on the Tea Party just makes things seem more normal and that all is right with the universe.

I will keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers. I just came back from dropping DH off at the International Terminal at O'Hare. He'll meet up with our son when he gets to Amsterdam in about 9 hours. I'm going to enjoy being a bachelorette for a few days and am looking forward to the KP mini-KAP sleep over.

I'm planning on getting my yarn/WIP basket cleaned out before they get here and have the ball winder set up to get some hanks wound into balls over the weekend.

See you all later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bedtime here in the UK so night night and I wish everyone a good week end.

Healing hugs to all who need them xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Bedtime here in the UK so night night and I wish everyone a good week end.
> 
> Healing hugs to all who need them xx


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## iamsam

what a wonderful day to look forward to - have a great time - and a good night's sleep.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have managed to stay up for the start of the TP but I am rather tired. I walked or rather hobbled round a friend's garden this afternoon and it is rather large. I took the 2 little dogs with me and another friend and her little Jack Russell Maisie. With the dog that was staying overnight at my friend's house that made 4 dogs chasing round as we walked. The 3 dogs were really tired by the time we got back in the car to go home. My legs are complaining now but a good nights sleep will help. I am up early tomorrow for a craft fair. I am doing it for my lys friend. I will enjoy it as it is lovely to meet and speak to new people. I have arranged for a friend to walk the dogs and she will then check up on them a couple of hours later to make sure all is well and I will be home early afternoon.
> Good night/day all


----------



## iamsam

ally pally?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your craft fair. I am going to Ally Pally in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iamsam

have a glorious time miss pam - and a safe trip home - anxious to see some pictures.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> Sam , so glad you're feeling better. I can't believe I'm here this early in the tea party. We're still traveling. A few more days in Ireland before heading home next Wednesday. It's been as great trip so far.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> ...............And finally  it is so good to be back beginning another knitting tea party  the last couple of weeks seemed like I was in limbo the whole time. Thanks for sticking with me.
> 
> sam


Consider us well and truly stuck on you!!

:lol:


----------



## iamsam

have a glorious time and a safe trip home - anxious to see some pictures.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> Sam , so glad you're feeling better. I can't believe I'm here this early in the tea party. We're still traveling. A few more days in Ireland before heading home next Wednesday. It's been as great trip so far.


----------



## iamsam

thank you kate - I appreciate that - and it's always good to know you are around to help if need be. thanks.

sam



KateB said:


> Consider us well and truly stuck on you!!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ally pally?
> 
> sam


Alexandra Palace- has many events held there- you should google it Sam!


----------



## KateB

I'm heading off to bed now too......who am I kidding, I'm actually already in bed with my iPad (I love this machine! ) but I'm going to settle down now with my book (actually my Kindle...how modern am I! :roll: :lol: ) Anyhow enough of this inane jabbering, see you all in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  27 September 13
> Have any of you seen the  is it helmans  advertisement where they smear mayo on top of the chicken  sprinkle with parmesan and bake  supposed to turn out juicy boneless chicken breasts. It you used light mayo it would make for a great salad with the chicken sliced on top.
> 
> And finally  it is so good to be back beginning another knitting tea party  the last couple of weeks seemed like I was in limbo the whole time. Thanks for sticking with me.
> 
> sam


I have made the chicken like that it is pretty good and it does turn out moist.

We will all stick with you. It is good to have you back. the ladies do a fantastic job but. A cute little song.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I'm heading off to bed now too......who am I kidding, I'm actually already in bed with my iPad (I love this machine! ) but I'm going to settle down now with my book (actually my Kindle...how modern am I! :roll: :lol: ) Anyhow enough of this inane jabbering, see you all in the morning.


I love my iPad too it sits on my night stand or the pillow on the other side of the bed. My books are on the iPad, don't have a kindle. I have a nook but have never used it. :roll: :roll:


----------



## jknappva

So glad things are back to normal with you starting the KTP,Sam. But the ladies did a fantasti job while you were absent. But we all missed you.
I'm glad that you can see a good difference when you were walking to Heidi's. We're anxious to see some up-dated pictures of Bentley. AND we'd love to see your freshly painted walls and new floor in your pad!!
I'll bet it looks as if the sun is shining all the time with your yellow walls.
Give Hickory an ear rub for me. She's just missed you and knows you haven't been feeling well so she's acting like your nurse!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Yes, my furbabies stick to me when I'm not well!


----------



## Pup lover

Posting so I can find the new TP back to catch up


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Just spotted that the new tea Party is open! I'm off to bed now, but I will drop in for a nice strong coffee in the morning. Goodnight all!


I will find a good strong coffee for morning, hmmm maybe campfire coffee. That is always strong.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I decided to click on the Sept.21st Tea Party to see how many pages there were and lo and behold! up popped Sam's link for today's. Nice surprise. Glad that you are feeling so much better, Sam. It's no fun being too sick to enjoy anything so now you will be able to pick up your knitting needles again. I have finished knitting my vest and will start sewing it together tomorrow. After that, I have to pick up stitches around the armholes and both fronts including the neck on front/back and knit I-cord trim. It's been a pleasant vest to knit; good pattern instructions for which I am grateful. Love the scent of lemons in and on anything.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Just watchingh QI and they are talking about knitting and yarn bombing. How cool is that.


Couldn't find it, unfortunately. I will also be at A. P.


----------



## Sandy

Sam I'll send you our rain if you will send me your sunshine and 85* weather. I have to get ready to work a football game (1st Homecoming game) so best be going. Love to all! Happy Friday!


----------



## Railyn

SaxonLady reminded me of an experience I had one night. First off you need to know that I never drink. I haven't had a taste of wine or anything stronger is 20 years or more. 
One night my DD3 and I went to the ballet. during the intermission a man had a heart attact and so the 15 minute intermission ended up to be over an hour long. On the way to the ballet, I had trouble with my car so called DH and he decided to take his big pick-up to me and drive my car home. I had keys to the pick-up so no problem except I hardly ever drove it. It was a very windy night and very late. When we got to a stretch of the road, we had a strong cross-wind, what did I see in the rear view mirror but red lights.
The officer's first question was what I had had to drink and the answer was nothing: not even water.
The nice officer gave me a talk and told me to be careful and we went the rest of the way home. DD3 and I were have a conversation if we were going to tell DH or let it slide.
We were met at the door by DH and he was laughing. DH is a very serious person and doesn't laugh very often so we knew something was up. It seems like DD1 was on 911 (emergency) dispatch that night and recieved the call from the officer. 
As soon as she could she called her father and told him my tale of woe. I have never lived it down. To this day someone will remind me of the time I got stopped for drunk driving.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam! Glad you're feeling better - we worry when you can;t breathe well.

Cant't stay - gotta run - family movie night at church. Don't know what they are showing - Pastor Brad likes to surprise us. Taking my knitting and will go sit in the back room or help make popcorn if I don't like the movie! 

Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Railyn

I am so pleased that Sam is feeling better. Respiratory problems take a long time to heal, I know.
Best wishes to those who have had or will have surgery soon. Seems like there are a lot of KTP personal who are ill. Prayers for each one.
Also special thoughts for Julie as she faces a difficult week-end. May you enjoy peace and courage.
Thank for your your thoughts and prayers for DH as he had surgery on his hand this week. He is recovering nicely with very little pain.
Heve a wonderful week-end everyone and see you later.
Love and best wishes to all, Marilyn


----------



## darowil

Who would have known that lemon could be used for so many things?

Good to have yoyu back again Sam with a healthy computer and you becoming healthier as well. YEAH!

Very willing to help you out Sam- I enjoy it but very willing to hand it back to you for long term.

Maybe as others have said Hockory has two problems- you dared go away and leave her for so long. And now you are sick. So she needs reassurance but she is also trying to reassure you when you are unwell.

I'm sure you noticed a big difference with Bentley in you time away.

I have a brunch at 11 this morning- do they really think I don't need to eat till then? Thought I might go out and get a coffee- that might fill me up enough and get a walk in as well. Then after the brunch I am going to watch the Australian Rules football final- Freemantle are in the final for the first time in their 19 year history. And i spent a few day in Freemantle in the last couple of weeks and saw how excited they are. So that and the fact that they aren't a Victorian team means I will barrack for them. Most of the supporters who don't live in Victoria love it when a non- Victorian team makes the finals- we all have someone to barrack for. Any Victorian team is a team we love to hate.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am up early tomorrow for a craft fair. I am doing it for my lys friend. I will enjoy it as it is lovely to meet and speak to new people. I have arranged for a friend to walk the dogs and she will then check up on them a couple of hours later to make sure all is well and I will be home early afternoon.
> Good night/day all


Enjoy the craft fair- hope yu aren't too tired from the walking you did today/yesterday which ever. Are you jelping your friend out or just going with her?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Just watchingh QI and they are talking about knitting and yarn bombing. How cool is that.


YArnbombing really is bringing knitting back into peoples radars again isn't it. And with all the lovely yearns it could welll be in for a really big take off.


----------



## darowil

Miss Pam said:


> Sam , so glad you're feeling better. I can't believe I'm here this early in the tea party. We're still traveling. A few more days in Ireland before heading home next Wednesday. It's been as great trip so far.


I can't imagine how with the places youve been to (ENgland, Scotland and Irleand) and the crazy people yu have met you could have done anything but have a good time. I'm envious. that's for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I am so pleased that Sam is feeling better. Respiratory problems take a long time to heal, I know.
> Best wishes to those who have had or will have surgery soon. Seems like there are a lot of KTP personal who are ill. Prayers for each one.
> Also special thoughts for Julie as she faces a difficult week-end. May you enjoy peace and courage.
> Thank for your your thoughts and prayers for DH as he had surgery on his hand this week. He is recovering nicely with very little pain.
> Heve a wonderful week-end everyone and see you later.
> Love and best wishes to all, Marilyn


It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


----------



## chickkie

I haven't been here for weeks, and now I see that Sam has been under the weather, but is feeling better again. That's good!

I'm busy tryng to organize everything that needs to be done before we go away for 5 1/2 months. Fortunately I do not have to worry about packing for DH. But I do need to take projects to keep me busy and I really hate to buy more yarn/supplies when I have so much here.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> SaxonLady reminded me of an experience I had one night. First off you need to know that I never drink. I haven't had a taste of wine or anything stronger is 20 years or more.
> One night my DD3 and I went to the ballet. during the intermission a man had a heart attact and so the 15 minute intermission ended up to be over an hour long. On the way to the ballet, I had trouble with my car so called DH and he decided to take his big pick-up to me and drive my car home. I had keys to the pick-up so no problem except I hardly ever drove it. It was a very windy night and very late. When we got to a stretch of the road, we had a strong cross-wind, what did I see in the rear view mirror but red lights.
> The officer's first question was what I had had to drink and the answer was nothing: not even water.
> The nice officer gave me a talk and told me to be careful and we went the rest of the way home. DD3 and I were have a conversation if we were going to tell DH or let it slide.
> We were met at the door by DH and he was laughing. DH is a very serious person and doesn't laugh very often so we knew something was up. It seems like DD1 was on 911 (emergency) dispatch that night and recieved the call from the officer.
> As soon as she could she called her father and told him my tale of woe. I have never lived it down. To this day someone will remind me of the time I got stopped for drunk driving.


No secrets. But what fun it has given your family that they would never have had if you and DD3 had kept quite about it! 
Mind you he shouldn't have let you go if you had really been drinking! Imagine if he did that to someone else and they then had an accident.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to the new Tea Party...everyone did a wonderful job when you were gone, but having you start us out on the Tea Party just makes things seem more normal and that all is right with the universe.
> 
> I will keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers. I just came back from dropping DH off at the International Terminal at O'Hare. He'll meet up with our son when he gets to Amsterdam in about 9 hours. I'm going to enjoy being a bachelorette for a few days and am looking forward to the KP mini-KAP sleep over.
> 
> I'm planning on getting my yarn/WIP basket cleaned out before they get here and have the ball winder set up to get some hanks wound into balls over the weekend.
> 
> See you all later.


Amsterdam is where I used to meet up with my son. He was on a cruise ship that docked there and I took the train up so not so long for me. Probably around 2 hrs. I have to laugh though as I suggested we go in one of the coffee shops and my DS informed me it was not the kind of coffee shop I was thinking of. LOL Have fun on your own and I'm sure DH will have a wonderful time with your DS in the right kind of coffee shops. :thumbup: Oh wow, a mini KAP sleepover. Wish you were just a little closer and I would join you.


----------



## Patches39

Kathleendoris said:


> Just spotted that the new tea Party is open! I'm off to bed now, but I will drop in for a nice strong coffee in the morning. Goodnight all!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

chickkie said:


> I haven't been here for weeks, and now I see that Sam has been under the weather, but is feeling better again. That's good!
> 
> I'm busy tryng to organize everything that needs to be done before we go away for 5 1/2 months. Fortunately I do not have to worry about packing for DH. But I do need to take projects to keep me busy and I really hate to buy more yarn/supplies when I have so much here.


5 1/2 months. Take it you are heading somewhere warmer????

Railyn....That is just too funny and to think your daughter got the call. It is fun to make people laugh and you are right, they won't let you forget that one.

Speaking of laughing...I have a brain short circuit and had DH laughing so hard he had tears in his eyes. I was telling that I had ordered the cook book for Norkes over Five... Should be Forks over Knives. Didn't even get the s out on the five as I knew something wasn't working right. How do I do it. Then I was telling him how I used lemon in something and I said orange and fortunately he knew what I was talking about and asked me if I meant lemon. Didn't even know I had said orange and this was right after Norkes over Five.... Normally he can interpret but there are times when he has his limits. I'm laughing now as I write this. Hugs all. Hope, as Sam said, that this month will bring better health and news for all. September has been so hard for so many.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


What a nasty thing to do to you. However you must have some rights as his wife. You really need legal advice now, I feel. Saying an extra prayer for you tonight. I hope you are able to talk to a friend or relative you trust. You have the patience of a saint with those people.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> What a nasty thing to do to you. However you must have some rights as his wife. You really need legal advice now, I feel. Saying an extra prayer for you tonight. I hope you are able to talk to a friend or relative you trust. You have the patience of a saint with those people.


I think I am still in a state of shock to be honest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am still in a state of shock to be honest.


Oh Julie, I am so sad to hear this. Their motive seems to be quite financial, at least Lupe's, in my very humble opinion.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off to the store now for groceries. Tomorrow is a dog show and the day after a Grape Festival. Beautiful weather, possible showers, but hopefully not cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh Julie, I am so sad to hear this. Their motive seems to be quite financial, at least Lupe's, in my very humble opinion.


It is hard to fathom to be honest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, we'd love to have you join us!!



Angora1 said:


> Amsterdam is where I used to meet up with my son. He was on a cruise ship that docked there and I took the train up so not so long for me. Probably around 2 hrs. I have to laugh though as I suggested we go in one of the coffee shops and my DS informed me it was not the kind of coffee shop I was thinking of. LOL Have fun on your own and I'm sure DH will have a wonderful time with your DS in the right kind of coffee shops. :thumbup: Oh wow, a mini KAP sleepover. Wish you were just a little closer and I would join you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, you are still his wife, he is not mentally competent. You really need a lawyer. This is downright criminal. Kidnapping and stealing.....Oh dear, I am getting angry. I don't see how they can do this to you when he doesn't have his wits anymore. He didn't even know he had done it to you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Julie, you know that Fale likely never remembered signing those forms. You also know that no matter what they do, you will always be in Fale's heart and he has given his heart to you. Blessings of peace be upon you. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, now I'm off to the store but I just couldn't believe this when I was getting ready to leave. Legally this is unbelievable. You have many witnesses as to Fale's mental state and memory problems and medical diagnosis. I don't see how it will hold. Ok, don't react with my anger. Do your own thing. Perhaps Fale doesn't have much money to leave and you were already at peace with things. It was a mean thing of them to do and I understand your being in shock.


----------



## darowil

chickkie said:


> I haven't been here for weeks, and now I see that Sam has been under the weather, but is feeling better again. That's good!
> 
> I'm busy tryng to organize everything that needs to be done before we go away for 5 1/2 months. Fortunately I do not have to worry about packing for DH. But I do need to take projects to keep me busy and I really hate to buy more yarn/supplies when I have so much here.


But then again what a good excuse to buy more. Have you said what you are doing for 5 1/2 months. Maybe my memory failing to keep up with everything going on here- don't know why anyone would problems so little goes on here afterall! And I see that Angora has asked the same question. But then after her post how reliable is she? Sorry Angora couldn't resist. But it actually sounds so familiar- I often get stuck occasioanlly bringing out the wrong word (and often the wrong name!) but frequently get the word stuck and have known myself describe the word because the single word refuses to come out of hiding.

ANd now I must go and have coffee.
Julie I will respond later when i have had time to process it first!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you are still his wife, he is not mentally competent. You really need a lawyer. This is downright criminal. Kidnapping and stealing.....Oh dear, I am getting angry. I don't see how they can do this to you when he doesn't have his wits anymore. He didn't even know he had done it to you.


I will go to the Citizens Advice Bureau next Saturday. In my sister-in-laws opinion I can make a case for desertion.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - so sorry to hear of this latest turn of events...it's hurtful in spirit and just indicative of what lengths they'll go. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you know that Fale likely never remembered signing those forms. You also know that no matter what they do, you will always be in Fale's heart and he has given his heart to you. Blessings of peace be upon you. Zoe


also there is no way of knowing what he was told he was signing. I know that he loves me- they can't take that away. But it still hurts.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - so sorry to hear of this latest turn of events...it's hurtful in spirit and just indicative of what lengths they'll go. Prayers and hugs.


Thanks Rookie.


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{{{JULIE}}}}} You would think they would be grateful he has someone who loves him so. All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{{JULIE}}}}} You would think they would be grateful he has someone who loves him so. All I can do is shake my head.


I fail to see what her problem with me is.

I will try to concentrate on my needles.


----------



## FranVan

Lurker 2 said:


> I fail to see what her problem with me is.
> 
> I will try to concentrate on my needles.


What a horrible thing to do to someone. I am sorry you have to seek help. I pray you have enough strength to go through with this situation.


----------



## cmaliza

HI All.....at the moment, just dropping in to say "HI"...and hoping I can get re-connected to the KTP. I have been ahving a very hard time getting connected. For some reason Comcast won't let me sign in...I have to go a very round about way to get in. pfui! I haven't aclue what the problem is. I have been "out of touch" for a couple of days..and when I last left I was only on page 104....soooo many more to go. And now a new tea party has started. Anyway..I'm hoping I can spend a bunch of time here tomorrow. Yesterday we went ion to Cleveland to date DDIL to dinner for her b'day. OHHHHH...it was SO yummy! Fabulous sushi! A terrific place in Cleveland Hts. 
This weekend I am planning all kinds of meals with farm fresh veggies....Butternut squash soup tonight, stuffed zucchini tomorrow & maybe fried green tomatoes (if we can convince the DDIL to make 'em) and baked acorn squash on Sunday.

I'm getting hooked on "relief" knitting...here is my latest...a bat, just in time for Halloween...knitted with a cotton & alpaca yarn picked up on our Chicago mini yarn crawl. 
Hope to connect later....Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, my thoughts are with you. Hate mean spiritedness.
DollyClare, healing energy your way.
Sam, So happy you are feeling better. 
KateB, know what you mean about IPad and Kindle. I love computer toys. 
My new MacAirBook came the day before I left for Santa Barbara. I'm using it now but haven't fully set it up yet.
In Santa Barbara (SB) my IPad was balking about getting on the web and it was really frustrating. I used my friends IPad mini as she wasn't using it. I have been waiting to buy a Kindle Fire as my Kindle died. Nice I had use of my friends IPad mini cause it made me decide to get the 7" Kindle Fire HDX. I also bought a secon 7" Kindle Fire HDX for my friend Pat, who took turns with my DH and DD staying night and day with me in the hospital for 10 days.
SB was lovely. Usually we stay by the beach but my friend thought she would be alone and so we stayed right across from the hosp. And usually we shop and walk the beach each day. But she wasn't feeling well and we would have had to drive to the beach (usually we walk) so except for the night we got there we didn't even take the car out. just ate at the hops. or motel. Which worked well because yesterday afternoon I took a nap. I never nap. But i was out like a light in a deep sleep. So my energy held up well and I loved my minivacay. My friend was delighted to have company.
I didn't take pics as I was a little crazy playing with new AirBook and forgot camera. Haven't used camera for a couple months, since the old AirBook died.
Happy weekend everyone. I knit one of the boot cuffs and almost finished the second while in SB.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Sam, big jars of pickled eggs are on the bars in pubs in England. They are pickles so keep.
Another delicasy I first tasted in a pub in the UK was Scotch eggs. These are hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage meat and fried. 
I made them at home but baked them, instead of fried.


----------



## chickkie

darowil said:


> But then again what a good excuse to buy more. Have you said what you are doing for 5 1/2 months. Maybe my memory failing to keep up with everything going on here- don't know why anyone would problems so little goes on here afterall! And I see that Angora has asked the same question. But then after her post how reliable is she? Sorry Angora couldn't resist. But it actually sounds so familiar- I often get stuck occasioanlly bringing out the wrong word (and often the wrong name!) but frequently get the word stuck and have known myself describe the word because the single word refuses to come out of hiding.
> 
> ANd now I must go and have coffee.
> Julie I will respond later when i have had time to process it first!


We are going to travel half way across Canada to see friends and family in Ontario, then spend 3 winter months in AZ.


----------



## Spider

Just caught up again. Funny weather here in central Minnesota today. Warm and humid, sprinkles once in awhile. The antique store was kinda busy. Tomorrow will probably be busier, there is an art show in town.
Gwen and Marianne and Pontuf , thinking of you all. Thanks Gwen for the update on Marianne . You are a great friend. Give her a hug from me.
Julie, will those people never stop????? This is awful. I am so sorry.
Sam, glad you are getting stronger and nice to have you back among us. And it is wonderful how everyone here sticks together.
Any updates on Jynx ??


----------



## StellaK

I imagine that Fale did not know what he was signing. He just did what he was told. I am so sorry for you, Julie, and for Fale as he seems to also be a victim in this. Stella


----------



## EJS

<<<Rookie, I just got a couriered letter signature required, -Fale has been persuaded to sign, revoking my power of attorney, and his will. This apparently was two days before I last saw him- when he was his usual loving self. I really wonder what is the matter with a certain person- this has to be her doing. And does explain her attitude towards me when we saw them all on the 21st.>>>

I have been biting my tongue on this issue because 'that woman' reminds me of one of my sisters and I just get so irritated by the games...deceit, lies, backstabbing, hatred... 
Huge hugs and much love being sent your way Julie!!!
EJ


----------



## iamsam

may we have a picture?

please

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I decided to click on the Sept.21st Tea Party to see how many pages there were and lo and behold! up popped Sam's link for today's. Nice surprise. Glad that you are feeling so much better, Sam. It's no fun being too sick to enjoy anything so now you will be able to pick up your knitting needles again. I have finished knitting my vest and will start sewing it together tomorrow. After that, I have to pick up stitches around the armholes and both fronts including the neck on front/back and knit I-cord trim. It's been a pleasant vest to knit; good pattern instructions for which I am grateful. Love the scent of lemons in and on anything.


----------



## iamsam

when you say barrack do you mean house a player or fan?

sam



darowil said:


> Who would have known that lemon could be used for so many things?
> 
> Good to have yoyu back again Sam with a healthy computer and you becoming healthier as well. YEAH!
> 
> Very willing to help you out Sam- I enjoy it but very willing to hand it back to you for long term.
> 
> Maybe as others have said Hockory has two problems- you dared go away and leave her for so long. And now you are sick. So she needs reassurance but she is also trying to reassure you when you are unwell.
> 
> I'm sure you noticed a big difference with Bentley in you time away.
> 
> I have a brunch at 11 this morning- do they really think I don't need to eat till then? Thought I might go out and get a coffee- that might fill me up enough and get a walk in as well. Then after the brunch I am going to watch the Australian Rules football final- Freemantle are in the final for the first time in their 19 year history. And i spent a few day in Freemantle in the last couple of weeks and saw how excited they are. So that and the fact that they aren't a Victorian team means I will barrack for them. Most of the supporters who don't live in Victoria love it when a non- Victorian team makes the finals- we all have someone to barrack for. Any Victorian team is a team we love to hate.


----------



## pacer

A quick good evening to everyone as I got home from work shortly after 7PM and need to be back in by 4AM. So glad that I have a short vacation starting Wednesday after work. Looking forward to our mini gathering at Rookie's home. Then off to visit family for the weekend. My second shift assignment is done as of today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell that I am happy for that? 

Gwen...thanks for the update on Marianne. Keeping both of you in my prayers. 

Sam...glad that you are feeling a bit better.

Julie....loved your shawl. Your attitude is in the right spot. Lupe can take Fale's money away from you but not his heart. He set that straight when he last saw you. 

Starting to have trouble staying awake so it is best to get some sleep. 

Take care.


----------



## iamsam

I am behind chikkie - where are you going for that long and what will you and your dh be doing?

sam

note - and answered earlier.



chickkie said:


> I haven't been here for weeks, and now I see that Sam has been under the weather, but is feeling better again. That's good!
> 
> I'm busy tryng to organize everything that needs to be done before we go away for 5 1/2 months. Fortunately I do not have to worry about packing for DH. But I do need to take projects to keep me busy and I really hate to buy more yarn/supplies when I have so much here.


----------



## iamsam

there is no problem with you Julie - there is a problem with that woman - your well being is our main concern here - by your not bowing and making a fuss you go to the winners circle and it frustrates her - let her be frustrated.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I fail to see what her problem with me is.
> 
> I will try to concentrate on my needles.


----------



## iamsam

I know I have been in bars here in the us that had beet pickled eggs on the bar so I may just try these.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> Sam, big jars of pickled eggs are on the bars in pubs in England. They are pickles so keep.
> Another delicasy I first tasted in a pub in the UK was Scotch eggs. These are hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage meat and fried.
> I made them at home but baked them, instead of fried.


----------



## iamsam

how lucky are you - hope you have warm weather the whole time that you can sit outside and knit while you are gone.

sam

be sure to tell us of all the neat yarn shops you find. will you be close to any of our knitters here that you could meet up with?



chickkie said:


> We are going to travel half way across Canada to see friends and family in Ontario, then spend 3 winter months in AZ.


----------



## iamsam

just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam

HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


----------



## martina

That is promising news.


----------



## jheiens

I'm sorry to read the reference to ''active cells''. That sounds like a malignancy to me. Obviously, I am not medically-trained even a tiny bit but that news scare the bejeebers out of me.

I'm praying hard and fast 'cause I'm scared for her. Anyone who learns differently, please let me know ASAP.

Ohio Joy

Still no word about Jynx?


----------



## Railyn

Julie, I am questioning if the paper that Fale signed is legal. I know we are in a different country but some questions for here would be, is it notorized, was it signed under duress, questions like that. It sounds like something written on a would not be binding here.
That being said, my heart is breaking for you. That is totally unneeded stress and meanness!!! Just a terrible thing to do.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> I'm sorry to read the reference to ''active cells''. That sounds like a malignancy to me. Obviously, I am not medically-trained even a tiny bit but that news scare the bejeebers out of me.
> 
> I'm praying hard and fast 'cause I'm scared for her. Anyone who learns differently, please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Still no word about Jynx?


Joy, I spoke with Rick on the phone (then had to mess with router and modem to get internet working, thats why has taken me so long to post this update sorry!!!) He sounded pretty upbeat and positive not yhat I have spoken with him before. He said they have a couple of new treatments that they are discussing. They are going to do the heat treatment next week. Charlotte had been awake and he was with her in her room she was just dozing back off. They had done a CAT scan and there was no bleeding, the surgeon did not take the whole mass as he did not want to damage anything. I will update you all if I hear anything else.


----------



## jheiens

Just Googled heat treatment in medical usages and got only references to cancer treatments.

Several of the links were from the American Cancer Society. It would appear to be a new and positive way to treat the cancer or to assist the effectiveness of others, ie, chemo, radiation, surgery, etc.

Thanks, Dawn, for your post.

Ohio Joy



jheiens said:


> I'm sorry to read the reference to ''active cells''. That sounds like a malignancy to me. Obviously, I am not medically-trained even a tiny bit but that news scare the bejeebers out of me.
> 
> I'm praying hard and fast 'cause I'm scared for her. Anyone who learns differently, please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Still no word about Jynx?


----------



## Spider

Thanks for the update on Charlotte . Sounds positive and we can all pray and send healing energy for her.
I with Sam on thinking October has to be a better month for all!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam
> 
> HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


Blessed be.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


Oh Julie!!!! I can't believe any of this would stand up in court! It is a documented fact that Fale is not control of full faculties. This can't be legal. You can't let this stand....this is so awful. My heart so aches for you. Why are they putting you through this? Putting Fale through this? This is all so wrong. What are they (who?) gaining? Just pure eveil. again...what goes 'round comes 'round".....it's gonna bite her in the end! Sorry for spouting off, but it just riles me so! My prayers and vibes are flying like crazy! Trillions of hugs and cherishing vibes to you....other vibes to Ms. Awful! Love to you...Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

My Son-in-Law had a heat treatment two years ago and it was very new back then..it is used in conjunction to other treatments....Holding Charlotte & Ric in hugs and prayers.



jheiens said:


> Just Googled heat treatment in medical usages and got only references to cancer treatments.
> 
> Several of the links were from the American Cancer Society. It would appear to be a new and positive way to treat the cancer or to assist the effectiveness of others, ie, chemo, radiation, surgery, etc.
> 
> Thanks, Dawn, for your post.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho

Hello from Denise in hot and windy Sydney. A total fire ban here with several bushfires burning out of control on our northern coast area, fortunately none in the Sydney area yet. It has been a while since I have had the time to join in and comment here, so I have obviously missed a lot, but just wanted to wish eveyone well.

Sam, good to have you back, sorry you have not been well. Love the hints for using lemons. Our tree is covered in blossom and tiny fruit, so I will soon have more lemons than I can use. Will try some of your hints and freeze lots of juice as well. If only the passionfruit vine would bear fruit as well as our lemon!

Julie, so sorry to hear what you have been going through and hope you can get good legal advice on the latest appalling turn of events. I so admire your dignity throughout all of this and hope and pray for a satisfactory outcome for you.

Melody, was happy for you that an offer was made on your house. How awful for you to lose a beloved pet - my heart goes out to you. Your little boy sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders. I hope all goes well with the packing and looking for a new house. Have I missed any news about this?

To all of those facing surgery, recovering from surgery or just not feeling well, I send wishes for good health and a speedy recovery.

Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.

Take care everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Come on October...we need out of this current month -- turning the calendar page will be like turning over a new leaf on the lives of our loved ones here on KP...It has to be a better month, I pray!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> But then again what a good excuse to buy more. Have you said what you are doing for 5 1/2 months. Maybe my memory failing to keep up with everything going on here- don't know why anyone would problems so little goes on here afterall! And I see that Angora has asked the same question. But then after her post how reliable is she? Sorry Angora couldn't resist. But it actually sounds so familiar- I often get stuck occasioanlly bringing out the wrong word (and often the wrong name!) but frequently get the word stuck and have known myself describe the word because the single word refuses to come out of hiding.
> 
> ANd now I must go and have coffee.
> Julie I will respond later when i have had time to process it first!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Your orchids a gorgeous, Nicho. Thanks so much for posting them--a lovely pause in the turmoil our sisters and brothers have been dealing with so recently. Thanks again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam
> 
> HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


Thank you Sam and Rick for the update. I take it from this post, well, I can't bring myself to say it. Glad there is a new process. Again, thank you.


----------



## cmaliza

Joy Marshall said:


> Sam, big jars of pickled eggs are on the bars in pubs in England. They are pickles so keep.
> Another delicasy I first tasted in a pub in the UK was Scotch eggs. These are hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage meat and fried.
> I made them at home but baked them, instead of fried.


~~~How were they? How long baked? Wrapped in what?
details?
carol il/oh


----------



## wannabear

Hi Sam Hi Julie Hi Gwen Hi Zoe Hi PurpleFi (what is your name?) Hi everybody. I am so rude as to jump in here after seven pages and start talking. I don't think I'll have another chance to read till tomorrow morning. Shared computers, you know. I see right above me something about Julie and Fale and bad stuff happening. I hope Julie can sense the light I have burning brightly for her. That's a light in my heart and not one in a candle. (I don't mean to disparage candles!) 

I got the brace I've waited for so long, and now I am trying to get used to it. It hurts MORE right now. The brace takes up room in my shoe so now I have to go get a half size larger in a New Balance shoe. Today I went out for groceries and hit three stores, and when I got home I was very sorry. 

That's all of my good news . . .


----------



## wannabear

Those of you who post photos of flowers: I enjoy every picture. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He most likely doesn't even remember signing it. How evil of "them"/"that woman"/"one whose name shall not be said". I would even go as far as saying that he probably didn't really understand what he was signing. How sad for him and for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in hot and windy Sydney. A total fire ban here with several bushfires burning out of control on our northern coast area, fortunately none in the Sydney area yet. It has been a while since I have had the time to join in and comment here, so I have obviously missed a lot, but just wanted to wish eveyone well.
> 
> Sam, good to have you back, sorry you have not been well. Love the hints for using lemons. Our tree is covered in blossom and tiny fruit, so I will soon have more lemons than I can use. Will try some of your hints and freeze lots of juice as well. If only the passionfruit vine would bear fruit as well as our lemon!
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear what you have been going through and hope you can get good legal advice on the latest appalling turn of events. I so admire your dignity throughout all of this and hope and pray for a satisfactory outcome for you.
> 
> Melody, was happy for you that an offer was made on your house. How awful for you to lose a beloved pet - my heart goes out to you. Your little boy sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders. I hope all goes well with the packing and looking for a new house. Have I missed any news about this?
> 
> To all of those facing surgery, recovering from surgery or just not feeling well, I send wishes for good health and a speedy recovery.
> 
> Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.
> 
> Take care everyone.


~~~Beautiful flowers! Always a treat! 
Julie.....prayers are always in your corner!
Sam....SO glad you are back! Glad you are feeling better...did you have 72 candles on your cake? Was there an extinguisher close by?   Anyway, 72 birthday wishes winging your way! :thumbup: 
Healing vibes for all in need....take life with a grain if salt & a full heart!
Carol il/oh


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Finished my run at 7:30 and realized that it was the third one in 24 hours. Good thing that the toral miles driven was under 650 miles and that I was able to get some good sleep last night. I am now in South Bend, IN and am planning on going up to South Haven tomorrow for the MI get together. Also hoping to stay within a short drive (200 miles or less) so I can see Rookie and the rest next Wednesday.

Julie, I agree. I bet he didn't know what he was signing. Don't they have free or reduced legal aid for people who are on limited income? Keep up your spirits and the candles lit. We are here for you.

Glad to hear that Charlotte is out of surgery and they have options for continued care. Not happy about the diagnosis though. Keeping her in my prayers along.with Marianne, Gwen and any one else who needs them.

Read FB a bit ago and my niece posted that her stepdad passed away this morning. Prayers for her traveling to MD and for my ex SIL and the family would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance.

Sam, I think you meant tofu and not hummus. Tofu takes on the taste of the other ingredients. I had some in a soup at a Thai restaurant that was yummy. I have never cooked with it. Hummus is ground up chickpeas (garbanzo beans) seasoned with spices and olive oil. Very yummy with pita bread or veggies. Rookie has made some and I hope to taste hers next week. Some day, we will have to go to Toledo to the Korean restaurant or the Mediteranean one that I go to when I am able. 

Dawn, I have the socks done to the heel but need to figure out how many short rows to do. Will need to investigate the internet. If anyone has any ideas, the socks are for a 6 year old and I have 40 sts total. They look small but she isn't a big girl.

Okay, if I missed anyone, my apologies. Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Take care and see you all tomorrow. 

OH Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Also, since he is not in his "right" faculties/sound mind how could it be legal? Sending you TONS of love and prayers Julie! 
This really makes me angry for them to do this to you.


Railyn said:


> Julie, I am questioning if the paper that Fale signed is legal. I know we are in a different country but some questions for here would be, is it notorized, was it signed under duress, questions like that. It sounds like something written on a would not be binding here.
> That being said, my heart is breaking for you. That is totally unneeded stress and meanness!!! Just a terrible thing to do.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


Oh Julie, this is not what we wanted to hear at all. Take care and ((((((((((hugs))))))))

Just realised we are on the new TP ... now to read on


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad your brace came in. I hope it will quickly become comfortable for you and give you the support needed. I've thought of you often this week. {{{HUGS}}}


wannabear said:


> Hi Sam Hi Julie Hi Gwen Hi Zoe Hi PurpleFi (what is your name?) Hi everybody. I am so rude as to jump in here after seven pages and start talking. I don't think I'll have another chance to read till tomorrow morning. Shared computers, you know. I see right above me something about Julie and Fale and bad stuff happening. I hope Julie can sense the light I have burning brightly for her. That's a light in my heart and not one in a candle. (I don't mean to disparage candles!)
> 
> I got the brace I've waited for so long, and now I am trying to get used to it. It hurts MORE right now. The brace takes up room in my shoe so now I have to go get a half size larger in a New Balance shoe. Today I went out for groceries and hit three stores, and when I got home I was very sorry.
> 
> That's all of my good news . . .


----------



## wannabear

Wills are not binding if the person signing was under duress, not capable of entering into a contract, and various other things. What's it called? Undue influence? Just what my family is doing with my mother.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Gwen... All the very best for your surgery on Mond, I will be thinking of you.

I have read your post about Marianne... I am hoping and praying that it is benign. Thank goodness they will get her to a surgeon ASAP. Tell her to keep up a good attitude no matter what and please pass on a hug and love. The poor girl just seems to have had things from all directions ... not fair.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers going up for Charlotte. Thank you for the updates on her both Sam and Dawn. I have a question...was the mass they removed on her spine or in her head? I have been in a fuddle myself mentally and remember her having something on her spine but also them seeing something in her forehead area...or so I think that is what I remember reading. I want to really focus my prayers on the afflicted area. 

Some had asked if Marianne had told her sons and mom. Yes, she has told the one son and mom but has not been able to reach the son in AL. We are claiming all will be benign and will continue to do so. Refusing to allow any negative thoughts. 

And YES October WILL be a brighter, more positive month! It just has to be.

Sam so glad you are feeling somewhat better. Loved the tofu recipe; will be making it tomorrow night!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you sugarsugar. I am declaring a moritorium on any negative thoughts or vibes! So be it! LOL


sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen... All the very best for your surgery on Mond, I will be thinking of you.
> 
> I have read your post about Marianne... I am hoping and praying that it is benign. Thank goodness they will get her to a surgeon ASAP. Tell her to keep up a good attitude no matter what and please pass on a hug and love. The poor girl just seems to have had things from all directions ... not fair.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I still have heaps to catch up on here.
Thanks for the recipes and tips Sam, and glad to hear you are breathing easier. :thumbup: We have a cold and very gusty winds here again today.. About 15c and they say that Mond will be 26c !! I am going into town this afternoon with a girlfriend to look around the shops... havent done that in ages... who knows what i will come back with. I really need to get started on Christmas but i havent a clue for anybody.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you sugarsugar. I am declaring a moritorium on any negative thoughts or vibes! So be it! LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to knit. Cast on the bunny hat for oldest DGD for Christmas. 

Thanks, {{{HUGS}}} and prayers to the lot of you; you make my days blessed. Play nice!


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off to knit. Cast on the bunny hat for oldest DGD for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks, {{{HUGS}}} and prayers to the lot of you; you make my days blessed. Play nice!


Good luck on the hat and we are going to have a better October.
Get some rest Gwen, since you have an early day Monday. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## wannabear

October, the month when we can count on low temps. The month when we take out the small fry to trick or treat. My birthday is this month, and also my dog's, because she was born somewhere near my birthday. 

Here come my three favorite months of the year. I hope everybody enjoys them as much as I do.


----------



## sugarsugar

chickkie said:


> We are going to travel half way across Canada to see friends and family in Ontario, then spend 3 winter months in AZ.


Wow, have a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

October is one of my favorite months, even though it is also the month my husband died. I choose not to focus on that but instead remember that it's my son's birthday month, that yes, Halloween is coming, and that we will have a change in the weather (I don't mind the heat, but I do appreciate autumn!).


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam
> 
> HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


Thanks for the update.... ((((((((hugs))))))))))) Charlotte and keep up a positive attitude. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in hot and windy Sydney
> 
> Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Lovely orchids! We have been seeing the fires on the news here.. i hope the winds go so they get can them out. Early for bush fires isnt it... not a good sign for Summer.


----------



## jomacoy

Just checking in so maybe I will get notices. Have not received any in a week. Not getting the daily digests either. Have been just using an old tea party notice a week old and going to the last page I read. Sending healing prayers to all that need them. Prayers for ones going into surgery and prayers for Julie and Fale for what that woman has done to them. Have a good night/day. Jo


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Come on October...we need out of this current month -- turning the calendar page will be like turning over a new leaf on the lives of our loved ones here on KP...It has to be a better month, I pray!!


I hope so too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> I'm sorry to read the reference to ''active cells''. That sounds like a malignancy to me. Obviously, I am not medically-trained even a tiny bit but that news scare the bejeebers out of me.
> 
> I'm praying hard and fast 'cause I'm scared for her. Anyone who learns differently, please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Still no word about Jynx?


Often if there is bleeding in an area of the body, they will use heat to cauterize (close off the bleed). It is not just used for cancer or tumours. Heat therapy is used for a lot of things when it comes to medical issues. Laser surgery is a form of heat therapy. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Dawn, I have the socks done to the heel but need to figure out how many short rows to do. Will need to investigate the internet. If anyone has any ideas, the socks are for a 6 year old and I have 40 sts total. They look small but she isn't a big girl.
> 
> Okay, if I missed anyone, my apologies. Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Take care and see you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


Kathy, when you have 40 stitches on the needle, you do the heel flap on 20 stitches and you do this for 20 rows. Zoe 

Sock pattern for 40 stitches.
http://www.sweaterscapes.com/sockinst.htm


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam the lemon ideas are tremendous- and I really like the idea of the tofu parmagiana (?sp) so glad to have you back with us! Hickory may just know that you have not been in the 'pink' lately.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

lovely denise - how lucky you are to have such beautiful flowers grow in your yard - alas we can only grow them inside here in northwest ohio.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in hot and windy Sydney. A total fire ban here with several bushfires burning out of control on our northern coast area, fortunately none in the Sydney area yet. It has been a while since I have had the time to join in and comment here, so I have obviously missed a lot, but just wanted to wish eveyone well.
> 
> Sam, good to have you back, sorry you have not been well. Love the hints for using lemons. Our tree is covered in blossom and tiny fruit, so I will soon have more lemons than I can use. Will try some of your hints and freeze lots of juice as well. If only the passionfruit vine would bear fruit as well as our lemon!
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear what you have been going through and hope you can get good legal advice on the latest appalling turn of events. I so admire your dignity throughout all of this and hope and pray for a satisfactory outcome for you.
> 
> Melody, was happy for you that an offer was made on your house. How awful for you to lose a beloved pet - my heart goes out to you. Your little boy sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders. I hope all goes well with the packing and looking for a new house. Have I missed any news about this?
> 
> To all of those facing surgery, recovering from surgery or just not feeling well, I send wishes for good health and a speedy recovery.
> 
> Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.
> 
> Take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam

I thought dave had given us a receipt for scotch eggs - do you have one caren?

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~How were they? How long baked? Wrapped in what?
> details?
> carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

at least you are up and running - try not to overdo after this.

sam



wannabear said:


> Hi Sam Hi Julie Hi Gwen Hi Zoe Hi PurpleFi (what is your name?) Hi everybody. I am so rude as to jump in here after seven pages and start talking. I don't think I'll have another chance to read till tomorrow morning. Shared computers, you know. I see right above me something about Julie and Fale and bad stuff happening. I hope Julie can sense the light I have burning brightly for her. That's a light in my heart and not one in a candle. (I don't mean to disparage candles!)
> 
> I got the brace I've waited for so long, and now I am trying to get used to it. It hurts MORE right now. The brace takes up room in my shoe so now I have to go get a half size larger in a New Balance shoe. Today I went out for groceries and hit three stores, and when I got home I was very sorry.
> 
> That's all of my good news . . .


----------



## Poledra65

Evening everyone. I'm late getting on this week, golly 9 pages already, I still have 20 some pages from last week. Hope that Charlottes' surgery went well and that she's at home recovering. Well, I'm back to page one to see what's going on.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful - is that a pet bird?

sam



nicho said:


> Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


----------



## sassafras123

Lovely flowers.
Prayers for Charlotte and Marianne.


----------



## martina

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


Beautiful pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam
> 
> HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


Wonderful news, hopes and prayers that all goes as smoothly next Friday. Thank you Samn for passing on the info.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I thought dave had given us a receipt for scotch eggs - do you have one caren?
> 
> sam


Scotch Eggs
Makes 4

6 eggs
200g plain sausagemeat
200g pork mince
3 tbsp chopped mixed herbs (I like chives, sage, parsley and thyme)
A pinch of ground mace
1 tbsp English mustard
Splash of milk
50g flour
100g panko breadcrumbs
Vegetable oil, to cook

1. Put four of the eggs into a pan, cover with cold water and bring to the boil. Turn down the heat and simmer for five minutes, then put straight into a large bowl of iced water for at least 10 minutes.

2. Put the meat, herbs, mace and mustard into a bowl, season and mix well with your hands. Divide into four.

3. Carefully peel the eggs. Beat the two raw eggs together in a bowl with a splash of milk. Put the flour in a second bowl and season, then tip the breadcrumbs into a third bowl. Arrange in an assembly line.

4. Put a square of cling film on the work surface, and flour lightly. Put one of the meatballs in the centre, and flour lightly, then put another square of cling film on top. Roll out the meat until large enough to encase an egg and remove the top sheet of clingfilm.

5. To assemble the egg, roll one peeled egg in flour, then put in the centre of the meat. Bring up the sides of the film to encase it, and smooth it into an egg shape with your hands. Dip each egg in flour, then egg, then breadcrumbs, then egg and then breadcrumbs.

6. Fill a large pan a third full of vegetable oil, and heat to 170C (or when a crumb of bread sizzles and turns golden, but does not burn, when dropped in it). Cook the eggs a couple at a time, for seven minutes, until crisp and golden, then drain on kitchen paper before serving.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/may/31/how-to-cook-the-perfect-scotch-egg


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm about to turn in for the night--busy early day tomorrow. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Ezenby

Sam, so happy to see you back. Thought about you this evening when we made a wood fire for warmth. Have feeling this is going to be a very cold winter here. TV news said that Crater Lake National Park had eight inches of snow. The lake is very high in the Cascade Mtns...but maybe a sign of early winter weather. 
Prayers for all that need help to lighten the load. My back is better but seems like it does not want me to do house cleaning...umm that is ok with me. Working on a hat for DS and later one for GS. 
Take care all. Wish I had more time to spend with you but my DH likes to find things ???? for me to do. It is not a problem really,,,his vision is getting so compromised. I am glad to be his third hand and second brain.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm going to head to bed, it's been rainy and cold here all day and DH had snow in Casper when he got there this morning.  It's just too early for snow! 
Oh well, the heat is turned on in the house now. Good night all, hugs and prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee

So glad to see you back, I have missed your unique view of the world. Glad to hear that you avoided hospital this time. The 3 sisters did a wonderful job while you were away.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam the lemon ideas are tremendous- and I really like the idea of the tofu parmagiana (?sp) so glad to have you back with us! Hickory may just know that you have not been in the 'pink' lately.


I have a glass cook top, and when it is grotty - either from splattered oil or water, I squirt some lemon juice (cheap bottled works for this) around it, and rub gently with plastic scourer before wiping with soft cloth and dry off with paper towel. Cleans up great and leaves a lovely shine


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> beautiful - is that a pet bird?
> 
> sam


No Sam, he is wild. But isn't he beautiful? We are so lucky to have such a variety of coloured native birds and they love the nectar in the grevillia and banksia flowers so these rosellas are frequent vistors here.


----------



## Spider

Good evening. Having a night where I can not sleep so thought I would check and see if anyone was up.


----------



## EJS

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


Beautiful plants and bird too.
EJ


----------



## iamsam

lovely - what great looking birds to look for - do you feed them?

sam



nicho said:


> No Sam, he is wild. But isn't he beautiful? We are so lucky to have such a variety of coloured native birds and they love the nectar in the grevillia and banksia flowers so these rosellas are frequent vistors here.


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Enjoy the craft fair- hope yu aren't too tired from the walking you did today/yesterday which ever. Are you jelping your friend out or just going with her?


I am doing the stall on my own but she will help to set it up but then has to get back to the lys as it is also a cafe and I think she is the lunchtime cook today. I can manage to pack everything up when finished. It is only on from 10 -2pm. If I am lucky I should get parked close to the church hall where it is.
The rabbits have wakened me early this morning, it is still dark outside 6am, definitely on our way into autumn, our nights are drawing in with much less daylight hours.


----------



## iamsam

a little after one in the morning - think I will call it a day - who was it that used to say - see you on the other side.

sam


----------



## EJS

Well, I never did get around to finishing those hats...maybe tomorrow. I am headed to bed as well. 
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> YArnbombing really is bringing knitting back into peoples radars again isn't it. And with all the lovely yearns it could welll be in for a really big take off.


Do you think they frog it and use it for the next yarn bombing? I can't help thinking it would be a waste of good yarn if it was just left


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


Just remember that he will not have realised what he has signed or even remember. I rather doubt it would stand up in a court of law given that he does have a form of dementia, he will not be considered capable of making such a decision. Sadly the worry and stress involved in trying to do anything is just too much when his family will not back you up.
You made vows to each other from the heart and you know the Fale that made those vows would never do anything like that. You just have to keep the thought of those vows in your heart and know that you have done your best and just continue to send loving thoughts and prayers for him. Sometimes we have to stand aside and let things take a path that we are not happy with. 
Sending healing peaceful thoughts winging your way.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Just remember that he will not have realised what he has signed or even remember. I rather doubt it would stand up in a court of law given that he does have a form of dementia, he will not be considered capable of making such a decision. Sadly the worry and stress involved in trying to do anything is just too much when his family will not back you up.
> You made vows to each other from the heart and you know the Fale that made those vows would never do anything like that. You just have to keep the thought of those vows in your heart and know that you have done your best and just continue to send loving thoughts and prayers for him. Sometimes we have to stand aside and let things take a path that we are not happy with.
> Sending healing peaceful thoughts winging your way.


Dear dollyclaire, I am realising the chances of being allowed to see him again, are so remote as to be non-existent- I will just have to cling to my belief that there is an existence beyond this one. I have put the little crucifix back on it's chain and am wearing it- I need to try and remember that this too will pass, but my goodness it hurts. I think you are right about it not being legal- it is not witnessed in any way. It is just I have been trying so hard not to let her upset me- I had not anticipated him being used in this way. I am sure there can be no malice on his part. And it was so unexpected. Thank you for the thoughts
I know there are several others who have posted to what happened to me today, I have not got the resources to read back and reply individually, I ask that you can accept this as my reply.
Little Ringo is at my feet, asking for his back to be rubbed, I am so glad I have my puppy, though at two years old I guess I must realise he will not grow- it is just Rufus is so much bigger. We saw Rufus last Sunday, I am glad that was possible, I will keep praying that Fale remembers that we had that good time together, and really 21 good years, despite his increasing illness.I need to trust more that God will take care of both of us, even though events are forcing us apart.


----------



## dollyclaire

Sorlenna said:


> October is one of my favorite months, even though it is also the month my husband died. I choose not to focus on that but instead remember that it's my son's birthday month, that yes, Halloween is coming, and that we will have a change in the weather (I don't mind the heat, but I do appreciate autumn!).


Like you October is one of my favourite months, that is when my DH and I got married. I try to remember the good times as sadly his funeral took place on our wedding anniversary date which is also the date of my dad's passing.
It is a month of glorious colours in the trees here in the UK. A time for clearing the garden and burning the rubbish, night falling early and curling up indoors where it is warm and cosy. There is a chill in the air but when the sun is out it can be really warm then. You get the honking of the geese as they are passing through with lovely clear skies. I love to see the dew on the spider's webs glistening in the hedgerows as the berries all turn red in time for the birds winter feed.


----------



## dollyclaire

martina said:


> Beautiful pictures. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Julie, we must be the only ones up.and I am finally getting tired.
I just wish you days of smiles and laughter and peace and normal living.and I know you will have that again. Don't let them ruin your wonderful life and you can concentrate on your life. Hugs,


----------



## dollyclaire

Spider said:


> Good evening. Having a night where I can not sleep so thought I would check and see if anyone was up.


Sorry to hear you are not sleeping, it can be so tiring and stressful when your body wants to sleep but your brain will not let you.
Sending the sandman your way


----------



## Spider

dollyclaire said:


> Sorry to hear you are not sleeping, it can be so tiring and stressful when your body wants to sleep but your brain will not let you.
> Sending the sandman your way


Thanks, I hope he arrives soon. Morning will be here before I know it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, we must be the only ones up.and I am finally getting tired.
> I just wish you days of smiles and laughter and peace and normal living.and I know you will have that again. Don't let them ruin your wonderful life and you can concentrate on your life. Hugs,


Hoping you are soon sound asleep- our evening is only just starting! And there is a program later I would like to watch.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, very dark still except for the glow of what is left of the moon. 

Thought I'd check in and serve the morning coffee while I have the chance. Going to be a busy day trying to fit in watching races and baking treats for the upcoming event. 

Hugs healing and comforting thoughts and energies to all those in need. 

today feels like a squirrelly kind of day.


----------



## darowil

chickkie said:


> We are going to travel half way across Canada to see friends and family in Ontario, then spend 3 winter months in AZ.


That sounds lovely- I however would want to find somehere to summer not winter. Same time of the year though.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, very dark still except for the glow of what is left of the moon.
> 
> Thought I'd check in and serve the morning coffee while I have the chance. Going to be a busy day trying to fit in watching races and baking treats for the upcoming event.
> 
> Hugs healing and comforting thoughts and energies to all those in need.
> 
> today feels like a squirrelly kind of day.


Please can I have the squirrel?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> when you say barrack do you mean house a player or fan?
> 
> sam


Barracking for a team- football is a team sport and so we barrack for the whole team. 
And the team I wanted to win lost. David got a lot of emjoyment out of watching. He spent most of the time watching me as I talked to the players etc. I'm sure I helped- they were after all only about 500 miles away. I did though enjoy singing the club song. they have the same one as my Doggies (with name changes only) so I simply sung it for my team instead of hte winning team.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Please can I have the squirrel?


You sure can if you want it. :-D


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> I'm sorry to read the reference to ''active cells''. That sounds like a malignancy to me. Obviously, I am not medically-trained even a tiny bit but that news scare the bejeebers out of me.
> 
> I'm praying hard and fast 'cause I'm scared for her. Anyone who learns differently, please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Still no word about Jynx?


Any tumour (and a tumour is just a growth basically so does not have to be cancer) that is growing has active cells. But the brain is notoriously difficult to get any tumours out of and so this could simply be a less invasive way to remove the tumour than surgery.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> You sure can if you want it. :-D


Thank you- it can live out in the cage we have for Vicky's rabbit when it comes to visit. Might need to be extend the yard height wise- it might climb a little more than a rabbit :-D :-D :-D but it looks cute


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> That sounds lovely- I however would want to find somehere to summer not winter. Same time of the year though.


Thanks for the caffeine hit! I needed that.

Grey squirrels are an issue here in the UK, mostly because since they were introduced in the 19th century they have pretty much replaced the native red squirrel. But I have greys in the garden and they are amusing to watch.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Barracking for a team- football is a team sport and so we barrack for the whole team.
> And the team I wanted to win lost. David got a lot of emjoyment out of watching. He spent most of the time watching me as I talked to the players etc. I'm sure I helped- they were after all only about 500 miles away. I did though enjoy singing the club song. they have the same one as my Doggies (with name changes only) so I simply sung it for my team instead of hte winning team.


 :thumbup:

Sorry to say i didnt watch it, but went into town for a look around... i got a top for $10. , some pasta bowls for $2. each, and a summer nightie.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in hot and windy Sydney. A total fire ban here with several bushfires burning out of control on our northern coast area, fortunately none in the Sydney area yet.
> Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Total firebans already? September has been a strange month weather wise everywhere over here I think. We've had enough rain that I don't think fires will be a major risk (but who am I to say?) and not loads so probably not a large amount of undergrowth. 
Perth on the other hand after an extremely wet Septmber could well have problems.

Do you grow your orchids? Yes I see you do. Do you grow many of them?

Getting myself organised for heading to Sydney in January- taking Maryanne to a day of the test cricket for her Christmas present- this bit is organised already- so will spend a few more days there doing things.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> lovely - what great looking birds to look for - do you feed them?
> 
> sam


Used to Sam when our kids were little. Some of the rosellas were so tame, they would come and eat out of our hands. I never felt it was a good thing to do though. It worried me they would rely on the food we provided and not be able to source their own. But we fed them for years and kept a bird feeder in a big old banksia tree that grew over our deck. But that tree has gone now and the kids have grown up and left the nest (so to speak), so now we watch our young neighbours feed the birds like we used to on their back deck. The rosellas keep coming and they hand feed kookaburras as well. They are cheeky buggers. If our neighbours are away, the birds sit on the handrail of their deck and squawk to be fed. My Mum and Dad fed magpies (black and white birds) for years. The adults would bring their babies in spring and then they would bring their babies the following year. Some were so tame they would walk up the back steps to the doorway to be fed. Good memories!


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for the caffeine hit! I needed that.
> 
> Grey squirrels are an issue here in the UK, mostly because since they were introduced in the 19th century they have pretty much replaced the native red squirrel. But I have greys in the garden and they are amusing to watch.


The red are cuter too! So maybe I could get a red instead.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to say i didnt watch it, but went into town for a look around... i got a top for $10. , some pasta bowls for $2. each, and a summer nightie.


Does you son follow Geelong in the VFL?- I heard today that they are playing in the State level team in tomorrows final- having won the last 8 or 9.
Shops probably quite empty were they?


----------



## nicho

Darowil said:

Do you grow your orchids? Yes I see you do. Do you grow many of them?

Used to have a large collection of different colours, mainly cymbidiums. But we have lost a lot over the years with drought and our neglect as ferrying kids around to sporting events left us little time for our garden. Now we are down to our last half dozen cymbidiums, a few dendrobiums, one lone slipper orchid that flowers its head off every year, and a couple of native orchids I don't know the names of (spider orchids?) and the Sydney rock orchid which is my husband's pride and joy. It continues to produce more spikes every year, giving us a lot of pleasure. Maybe when we retire we can renew our collection.


----------



## nicho

I think everyone is asleep now. It is early evening here in Sydney, so I'll say goodnight and sign off to do some knitting and try to find something good to watch on TV. Night all.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Thank you- it can live out in the cage we have for Vicky's rabbit when it comes to visit. Might need to be extend the yard height wise- it might climb a little more than a rabbit :-D :-D :-D but it looks cute


Yes it will most definitely climb a lot more than a rabbit. I love squirrels, my sister had a pet squirrel once. It lived outside but it would come see her every time she went outdoors. It would climb up her leg and sit on her shoulder.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Used to Sam when our kids were little. Some of the rosellas were so tame, they would come and eat out of our hands. I never felt it was a good thing to do though. It worried me they would rely on the food we provided and not be able to source their own. But we fed them for years and kept a bird feeder in a big old banksia tree that grew over our deck. But that tree has gone now and the kids have grown up and left the nest (so to speak), so now we watch our young neighbours feed the birds like we used to on their back deck. The rosellas keep coming and they hand feed kookaburras as well. They are cheeky buggers. If our neighbours are away, the birds sit on the handrail of their deck and squawk to be fed. My Mum and Dad fed magpies (black and white birds) for years. The adults would bring their babies in spring and then they would bring their babies the following year. Some were so tame they would walk up the back steps to the doorway to be fed. Good memories!


Would the maggies sweep you? or did they know you and leve you alone.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Does you son follow Geelong in the VFL?- I heard today that they are playing in the State level team in tomorrows final- having won the last 8 or 9.
> Shops probably quite empty were they?


Oooh yes he sure does!

I was expecting it to be quiet but there were quite a few people around.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for the caffeine hit! I needed that.
> 
> Grey squirrels are an issue here in the UK, mostly because since they were introduced in the 19th century they have pretty much replaced the native red squirrel. But I have greys in the garden and they are amusing to watch.


You are most welcome for the coffee, time for me to go put on a pot. there is a break in the race. Time for my morning fix.

Squirrels can cause quite a problem if they get into your attic. Seems they like the wiring. I miss seeing the black squirrels we used have lots but don't see them much any more.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> ally pally?
> 
> sam


Alexandra Palace a huge exhibition centre in N. London where the Knitting and Stitching show is being held over a four day period. Just full of everything to do with knitting and sewing. Good job I'm going by coach as I might well have a lot to carry!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from Surrey, but I was taking my neighbour to the station. However I did get up early to take a photo of the morning sun on the trees from by bedroom window.

I hope everyone is having a good week end and for those of you having and awaiting surgery may your recovery be good. Sending peaceful and happy wibes to all.

Saturday photos


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Do you think they frog it and use it for the next yarn bombing? I can't help thinking it would be a waste of good yarn if it was just left


Some is kept up only for a short time and then taken down and sued for other things. For example I believe that a huge bridge in the US was yarnbombed and then the items washed and given to homeless shlethers as afghans. 
The couple I have been involved in just used whatever knitting was available and put it up whereever it fitted- I wanted more organisation than this. But I must admit that the lady who supervised putting it up was artisitic and did get the random buts of knitting looking good. But I didn't like being told knit something and we will put it somewhere! How on earth was I meant to have any idea what to knit? So these ones wpuld be washed and kept for the next one. She was getting quite a lot of requests for yarnbombing various sites. i eneded up not keeping going. While it does raise the awareness of knitting I wanted to at least know what I was knitting. ANd I kept getting too many things to do (or that I wanted to do).


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome for the coffee, time for me to go put on a pot. there is a break in the race. Time for my morning fix.
> 
> Squirrels can cause quite a problem if they get into your attic. Seems they like the wiring. I miss seeing the black squirrels we used have lots but don't see them much any more.


Sound like rabbits (well the wiring, not getting into ceilings)


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, so good to hear from you and that you are feeling better, much better. Thanks for the 22 uses with the lemon peels. God knows that here in Sunny southern California we have lemon or lime trees and it is always good to know what other uses we have for these wondeful fruits. Have a lovely week and I shall be praying for all our Tea Party Family members.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but I was taking my neighbour to the station. However I did get up early to take a photo of the morning sun on the trees from by bedroom window.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and for those of you having and awaiting surgery may your recovery be good. Sending peaceful and happy wibes to all.
> 
> Saturday photos


Good morning purple. So your lovely weather is continuing?


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Alexandra Palace a huge exhibition centre in N. London where the Knitting and Stitching show is being held over a four day period. Just full of everything to do with knitting and sewing. Good job I'm going by coach as I might well have a lot to carry!!!


Which day are you going? I am hoping to treat myself to a visit, but the local coach company is only doing a Sunday trip. I really don't fancy driving and train would be both expensive and involve a trip into King's Cross, then out again to AP. I really don't 'need' any more supplies, but it would be fun to look!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Good morning purple. So your lovely weather is continuing?


Good evening Darowil. It seems to be, although some rain is promised later today. I'm off to do a bit of shopping before it starts.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Which day are you going? I am hoping to treat myself to a visit, but the local coach company is only doing a Sunday trip. I really don't fancy driving and train would be both expensive and involve a trip into King's Cross, then out again to AP. I really don't 'need' any more supplies, but it would be fun to look!


I'm going on Thursday. Our local coach company is going three days this year due to increased demand. I don't need anything, but I know I will find something that I will just have to have :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol: 
Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11! 
Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


----------



## flyty1n

Up early as Molly, the beagle, is used to getting up at 0400. She's fed and as it is a Saturday morning here..I'll have another hour or so to snooze. Julie, go get your regular email. Thoughts and prayers for all those in need. I've been worrying and praying for you all.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol:
> Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11!
> Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


That hat looks really good- you're going to start needing to learn to writeout your patterns they are so good. Well done on taking to the 4 needles. Next you can do a full sock. Slightly more useful than 1/2.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> That hat looks really good- you're going to start needing to learn to writeout your patterns they are so good. Well done on taking to the 4 needles. Next you can do a full sock. Slightly more useful than 1/2.


Thank you! I'm beginning to think I should've at least written down number of stitches, etc for the mitt as I'm forgetting already for number two! I'm attempting a gusset thumb after watching a video on YouTube, so wish me luck! I don't think I've done myself any favours by starting with something so small!
My half- sock was when I was at school and I remember the teacher remarking that she would never forget me turning the heel....maybe because I managed somehow to turn it twice in the one sock?  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> I'm going on Thursday. Our local coach company is going three days this year due to increased demand. I don't need anything, but I know I will find something that I will just have to have :thumbup:


Oh, what a shame! We could have met up! I have been to the Harrogate show a few times, but never to the Ally Pally one. I hope there will be plenty of goodies left by Sunday - not that I plan to buy anything, you understand! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> But then again what a good excuse to buy more. Have you said what you are doing for 5 1/2 months. Maybe my memory failing to keep up with everything going on here- don't know why anyone would problems so little goes on here afterall! And I see that Angora has asked the same question. But then after her post how reliable is she? Sorry Angora couldn't resist. But it actually sounds so familiar- I often get stuck occasioanlly bringing out the wrong word (and often the wrong name!) but frequently get the word stuck and have known myself describe the word because the single word refuses to come out of hiding.
> 
> ANd now I must go and have coffee.
> Julie I will respond later when i have had time to process it first!


So glad to know I'm not the only who cant talk at times!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> also there is no way of knowing what he was told he was signing. I know that he loves me- they can't take that away. But it still hurts.


Of course it hurts, they're doing their best to do so, IMHO. Fale has no idea what he has signed or what is going on. You and he love each other, always will. You must protect yourself at this point and Bronwen and the gks in the future. That doesnt mean you love him any less, he would want you to do whatever you needed to do to be protected from that woman.


----------



## Pup lover

Read FB a bit ago and my niece posted that her stepdad passed away this morning. Prayers for her traveling to MD and for my ex SIL and the family would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance.

Dawn, I have the socks done to the heel but need to figure out how many short rows to do. Will need to investigate the internet. If anyone has any ideas, the socks are for a 6 year old and I have 40 sts total. They look small but she isn't a big girl.

Okay, if I missed anyone, my apologies. Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Take care and see you all tomorrow.

OH Kathy[/quote]

Have fun in MI! Prayers being sent for niece and family

Somehow managed to get two extra rows on one side of my practice socks so frogged the whole thing and will try again on bigger needles for practice.


----------



## jknappva

chickkie said:


> I haven't been here for weeks, and now I see that Sam has been under the weather, but is feeling better again. That's good!
> 
> I'm busy tryng to organize everything that needs to be done before we go away for 5 1/2 months. Fortunately I do not have to worry about packing for DH. But I do need to take projects to keep me busy and I really hate to buy more yarn/supplies when I have so much here.


Are you heading South for the winter months? You'll have a lot of yarn/supplies to pack for 5 1/2 months. Let us know where you land and how the weather is!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers going up for Charlotte. Thank you for the updates on her both Sam and Dawn. I have a question...was the mass they removed on her spine or in her head? I have been in a fuddle myself mentally and remember her having something on her spine but also them seeing something in her forehead area...or so I think that is what I remember reading. I want to really focus my prayers on the afflicted area.
> 
> Some had asked if Marianne had told her sons and mom. Yes, she has told the one son and mom but has not been able to reach the son in AL. We are claiming all will be benign and will continue to do so. Refusing to allow any negative thoughts.
> 
> And YES October WILL be a brighter, more positive month! It just has to be.
> 
> Sam so glad you are feeling somewhat better. Loved the tofu recipe; will be making it tomorrow night!


Marianne is going to get through all of this without a hitch!! You can live without your thyroid just gave to take meds which many many do!

The mass is on the right side of Charlottes brain and there was a shadow behind her firhead, is how she put it i belueve. They did not know what the shadow was.


----------



## jknappva

My heart is hurting for you. Saying prayers for your comfort and ease of mind.
Hugs, my sister of the heart!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol:
> Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11!
> Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


Beautiful hat Kate. Wish things like that just came out of my head!! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> just received a message from rick - charlotte's husband - sam
> 
> HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick


Thanks for the update, Sam. Charlotte had posted earlier. Sounds very promising!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Today's pictures are of our orchids. A few weeks ago they were in full bloom when the photos were taken, but the flowers are all gone now.

Take care everyone.[/quote]

I love your pictures of the orchids! They always seems so exotic to me since we don't have them here. They're lovely. It must be great to have a lemon tree to get fresh lemons!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


I absolutely love your pictures of the 'native flora and fauna'!! As I mentioned before, they appear so exotic since we don't have anything at all like them. Perhaps 'fauna' was the wrong word since you had a picture of the colorful bird!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> I am doing the stall on my own but she will help to set it up but then has to get back to the lys as it is also a cafe and I think she is the lunchtime cook today. I can manage to pack everything up when finished. It is only on from 10 -2pm. If I am lucky I should get parked close to the church hall where it is.
> The rabbits have wakened me early this morning, it is still dark outside 6am, definitely on our way into autumn, our nights are drawing in with much less daylight hours.


Good luck on the parking situation...hope the stall is successful! Our days are definitely shorter now...we barely have 12 hrs of daylight. Winter is on the way!
JuneK


----------



## jonibee

Great to have you back the others did a superb job but you have your own personality and that can't be replaced. Reading down the list of what to do with lemons ..there wasn't a recipe for Lemon Biscotti it was #13( my mouth is watering)...at least I didn't see it..if you have access to it can you post..You were lucky to have all those tomatoes our plants did nil..naddo...nothing so it's buying at the market or at farmers market or road side stands. ..Lucky you...Hope your health continues to improve...


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> Like you October is one of my favourite months, that is when my DH and I got married. I try to remember the good times as sadly his funeral took place on our wedding anniversary date which is also the date of my dad's passing.
> It is a month of glorious colours in the trees here in the UK. A time for clearing the garden and burning the rubbish, night falling early and curling up indoors where it is warm and cosy. There is a chill in the air but when the sun is out it can be really warm then. You get the honking of the geese as they are passing through with lovely clear skies. I love to see the dew on the spider's webs glistening in the hedgerows as the berries all turn red in time for the birds winter feed.


My DH and I were married in Oct. And had 31 yrs together before he passed quietly away. I love Oct for the brilliant color of the leaves, just as you do! However, it's been so dry here the last month that we may just have the leaves dropping before they even turn color. And we're a favorite stop-over for the Canada geese since we have a couple of ponds here at my apartment bldg.
We know winter is on the way when we can snuggle in and knit to our hearts content!! I love being retired so I don't have to face fighting slippery, snowy, icy streets to go to work!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, very dark still except for the glow of what is left of the moon.
> 
> Thought I'd check in and serve the morning coffee while I have the chance. Going to be a busy day trying to fit in watching races and baking treats for the upcoming event.
> 
> Hugs healing and comforting thoughts and energies to all those in need.
> 
> today feels like a squirrelly kind of day.


Love the squirrel...we used to have so many raiding our bird feeder at my townhouse. We have few nut trees here that the squirrels are few and far between. Beautiful coffee set...any beverage would taste good in that lovely set!
JuneK


----------



## jonibee

Love the "Bat" face cloth...and the Hydrangeas are beautiful...


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but I was taking my neighbour to the station. However I did get up early to take a photo of the morning sun on the trees from by bedroom window.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and for those of you having and awaiting surgery may your recovery be good. Sending peaceful and happy wibes to all.
> 
> Saturday photos


Thank you for the Saturday look at your lovely garden. Sounds like the exhibit will be fun.
JuneK


----------



## oddball

wannabear said:


> October, the month when we can count on low temps. The month when we take out the small fry to trick or treat. My birthday is this month, and also my dog's, because she was born somewhere near my birthday.
> 
> Here come my three favorite months of the year. I hope everybody enjoys them as much as I do.


I definitely love these next three months wannabear. With the cooler days and evenings and the changing colours of the trees and hedgerows. When the daylight starts to go earlier in the evening I don't feel guilty when I get more knitting done.


----------



## martina

Kathleendoris said:


> Which day are you going? I am hoping to treat myself to a visit, but the local coach company is only doing a Sunday trip. I really don't fancy driving and train would be both expensive and involve a trip into King's Cross, then out again to AP. I really don't 'need' any more supplies, but it would be fun to look!


I am going all 4 days. The journey from Kings Cross is o.k. And there are courtesy buses from there going to the show, if you do decide to go.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off to knit. Cast on the bunny hat for oldest DGD for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks, {{{HUGS}}} and prayers to the lot of you; you make my days blessed. Play nice!


Gwen, know that the prayers are going up now, for Monday, and will continue, I have claimed the victory for your complete recovery. You are very special to me, and you love for life is uplifting, I am so blessed to call you Sister, so rest well and knit that hat, :-D . Much love.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne, miss you so much, but do understand what you are going through, just know that this to shall pass, you are favored in The Lord, and the prayers going up for you will hold you up. Like Gwen, you are very special, and favored by The Lord, so rest in the fact that you are healed already. :-D Love you Sis.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so talented! I love the hat. Can't wait to see pictures of Luke wearing these hats.


KateB said:


> Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol:
> Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11!
> Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Patches.


Patches39 said:


> Gwen, know that the prayers are going up now, for Monday, and will continue, I have claimed the victory for your complete recovery. You are very special to me, and you love for life is uplifting, I am so blessed to call you Sister, so rest well and knit that hat, :-D . Much love.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi. All. Frost on the windshield this morning means pleasant traveling. I will try to keep up this week, especially for news of those in need of healing. We are off soon to see my folks. Here is to a good week upcoming!

Hugs and blessings always.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Often if there is bleeding in an area of the body, they will use heat to cauterize (close off the bleed). It is not just used for cancer or tumours. Heat therapy is used for a lot of things when it comes to medical issues. Laser surgery is a form of heat therapy. Zoe


thanks Zoe.


----------



## patocenizo

My prayers and goodthoughts your way.


jknappva said:


> Thanks for the update, Sam. Charlotte had posted earlier. Sounds very promising!
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Ezenby said:


> Sam, so happy to see you back. Thought about you this evening when we made a wood fire for warmth. Have feeling this is going to be a very cold winter here. TV news said that Crater Lake National Park had eight inches of snow. The lake is very high in the Cascade Mtns...but maybe a sign of early winter weather.
> Prayers for all that need help to lighten the load. My back is better but seems like it does not want me to do house cleaning...umm that is ok with me. Working on a hat for DS and later one for GS.
> Take care all. Wish I had more time to spend with you but my DH likes to find things ???? for me to do. It is not a problem really,,,his vision is getting so compromised. I am glad to be his third hand and second brain.


thats love for you
:-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, very dark still except for the glow of what is left of the moon.
> 
> Thought I'd check in and serve the morning coffee while I have the chance. Going to be a busy day trying to fit in watching races and baking treats for the upcoming event.
> 
> Hugs healing and comforting thoughts and energies to all those in need.
> 
> today feels like a squirrelly kind of day.


thanks I have missed coffee time, but I am ready for it now. :-D the 
squirrels are up and out getting ready for winter. so cute. :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but I was taking my neighbour to the station. However I did get up early to take a photo of the morning sun on the trees from by bedroom window.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and for those of you having and awaiting surgery may your recovery be good. Sending peaceful and happy wibes to all.
> 
> Saturday photos


thanks lovely way to start my day, coffee and garden,


----------



## sassafras123

Busyworkerbee, i pour kettle water on the burner when it is warm then sprinkle on baking soda. After I have my tea and burner cool enough to work with I scrub and the grease comes off easily. I think I learned this on KTP.
KateB, your hat is beautiful. I am impressed you just did it in your head as the patterning looks worked out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Of course it hurts, they're doing their best to do so, IMHO. Fale has no idea what he has signed or what is going on. You and he love each other, always will. You must protect yourself at this point and Bronwen and the gks in the future. That doesnt mean you love him any less, he would want you to do whatever you needed to do to be protected from that woman.


Which I will be able to do now. I have encountered such amazing generosity. But I will be taking the letter with me- legal or not, to show what I am up against.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I will be able to do now. I have encountered such amazing generosity. But I will be taking the letter with me- legal or not, to show what I am up against.


That's it, Julie. Time for you to let others know what is really going on, and rest as much as you can, you have had a very stressful time and need to think of yourself for a while. You are in my prayers, and those of many of us.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol:
> Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11!
> Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


Beautiful, nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That's it, Julie. Time for you to let others know what is really going on, and rest as much as you can, you have had a very stressful time and need to think of yourself for a while. You are in my prayers, and those of many of us.


Thanks Martina, it really does help to know so many are praying for us.


----------



## Southern Gal

HiSam this is rick, Charlotte's husband. She came through the biopsy without and complications. She is resting now. A treatment planned for next Friday. It's kind of a new process which involves intoducing heat the the problem area to kill active cells. I'll try to keep you posted. She goes home tommorrow. Thanks so much for your thoughts and concern. Rick[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks for the up date, will keep her in prayers as always.


----------



## Spider

Patches39 said:


> Marianne, miss you so much, but do understand what you are going through, just know that this to shall pass, you are favored in The Lord, and the prayers going up for you will hold you up. Like Gwen, you are very special, and favored by The Lord, so rest in the fact that you are healed already. :-D Love you Sis.


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## chickkie

Good morning from the wet west coast of Canada. Winter seems to be coming early with all the rain we have had. When we moved here 14 years ago, there was NO rain in September and it was beautiful. This year it has been cold and miserable with a lot of rain all month long. Of course it doesn't help that I've been fighting the cold/sore throat for a week now. 

We realize that the Ontario part of our trip could get us into snow and bad roads, but if that is the case we will just get off the road. No use taking chances. It is hard to pack for both climates, but thank goodness there are lots of laundramats on the way.

We aren't leaving here till mid Oct. I've been trying to finish up any WIP's before I leave and have a big box of knitting for charity that has to be delivered before I go and I want to get everything I can into it.


----------



## Spider

Good morning all, raining and a lot cooler today then yesterday.
Leaving for the antique shop.
We have grey squirrels and cutest fluffiest black squirrels. The grey ones pick on them. We don't like seeing red squirrels, they are mean and if they get in your garage or house they do lots of damage.
Take care all and have a fun day. Will check in latter.


----------



## Southern Gal

nicho said:


> Glad you liked the orchid photos. Here are some more photos to cheer us all up, this time native plants in our garden. Not my photos although we do have these plants. I'm not going out in this wind to take photos since we have lots of gum trees (eucalypts) in our garden. They are notorious for dropping branches and since I had the unfortunate experience some years ago of being hit in the head by a small branch, I'll stay indoors today! Hope your enjoy these pics of an Aussie garden, thanks to google images.


what beautiful plants you have down under  when i think of that area, nothing green comes to mind, so thank you for turning my perception around. isn't this just the greatest thing this internet t party/pen pal global what ever you want to call it. how else would be see bits and pcs from everywhere like we have on here. love it.


----------



## Southern Gal

Sorlenna said:


> October is one of my favorite months, even though it is also the month my husband died. I choose not to focus on that but instead remember that it's my son's birthday month, that yes, Halloween is coming, and that we will have a change in the weather (I don't mind the heat, but I do appreciate autumn!).


i have found on pinterest the neatest idea and cheap also, to wear on halloween at our church trunk or treat. well, its not off pinterest, but its a orange t shirt, you cut the face features from bk felt eyes nose mouth, its quick stick felt, you lay the shirt flat and peal and place the face features, you run a elastic thread through the bottom to blouse it and can put polyfil in to puff you up, then the stem is brown, (i am gonna use a paper bag) glue it around the center of a head band, and take green pipe cleaners and wrap around a pencil to make the squiggly stuff, use green felt, to cut some leaves and glue on the head band and wear, they show bk jeans and bk long sleeve t under the orange t, but thats optional. thats gonna me by costume. :lol:


----------



## Glennys 2

Loved the hat Kate and the start of the mittens. I know a lady who did beautiful crocheted sweaters and scarfs. Her own patterns and no matter how much my friend and I begged she never wrote down her patterns. Oh well.


----------



## Karena

Welcome back. I am yearning for a BLT sandwich or just a good Tomato one. Unfortunately, here in So CA we don't get the same taste in fresh vegs. Happpy Fall. 
Karen


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> i have found on pinterest the neatest idea and cheap also, to wear on halloween at our church trunk or treat. well, its not off pinterest, but its a orange t shirt, you cut the face features from bk felt eyes nose mouth, its quick stick felt, you lay the shirt flat and peal and place the face features, you run a elastic thread through the bottom to blouse it and can put polyfil in to puff you up, then the stem is brown, (i am gonna use a paper bag) glue it around the center of a head band, and take green pipe cleaners and wrap around a pencil to make the squiggly stuff, use green felt, to cut some leaves and glue on the head band and wear, they show bk jeans and bk long sleeve t under the orange t, but thats optional. thats gonna me by costume. :lol:


Now that you have to get a photo of for us!!
:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Karena said:


> Welcome back. I am yearning for a BLT sandwich or just a good Tomato one. Unfortunately, here in So CA we don't get the same taste in fresh vegs. Happpy Fall.
> Karen


BLT being sent for you!!!! I did not put any mayo on it as I don't know if you like it that way! Enjoy!!! Zoe


----------



## BJohn4223

I have tried three times to post this and keep losing it so apparently I am not doing this right.

I've missed you all this week and wanted to tell someone what has been going on - 

Middle daughter, Rebecca, had her colonoscopy and all went well. They did a biopsy to look for some bacteria that might be causing her anemia but everything else is fine. Thank you all for prayers for her - they really do help.

Oldest daughter, Lisa, lost her job and has decided to change careers and go back to school.

Youngest daughter, Angela, hurt her knee a couple of weeks ago and it isn't getting better so she has a knee brace and they scheduled an MRI for Tuesday. Her daughter, Asia, sang in a school talent show preliminary competition and was selected to go to the next round. I didn't realize what an awesome voice she has as she has always been very shy about singing in front of us. This from the child who taught herself (by ear) to play the theme from Phantom of the Opera at three years old.

I discovered mold in the ceiling of the garage. Had the roofers come and repair the roof this week, cleaners came in and cleaned out the moldy drywall (no mold in the wood, thank goodness) and treat the walls. After letting in dry out with fans and a humidifier for two days, the reconstruction crew came yesterday to do the repairs and paint. They will put on the second coat of paint next week and we'll be done.

I went for a sleep study Thursday night so hope to find out what is going on and why I am so tired all the time. Meantime - I have been frantically working to finish a tea set for my BFF, Cindy. Her birthday is Monday and I am flying to Alabama to take her present and spend two weeks. She and I are taking a road trip to Savannah, GA on Oct 3-6 to check out a hotel where we will be having a conference in the spring. Both of us are on the board of an international organization and we are planning the conference for next year.

I am running errands today to make sure all is ready for my departure and the family can survive while I'm gone. Tomorrow is packing day and I've already started laying out clothes and collecting items to take - peach jam (backyard peaches), strawberry rhubarb jam, peanut butter doggie biscuits (recipe to follow), the tea set (pictures in the picture section today), a scarf I made for Cindy, yarn to work with while I'm there, my cross stitch project for the plane, kindle, etc. So - I'll be ready to go on Monday.

Peanut Butter dog treats:

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup rolled oats
1/3 cup peanut butter
1 1/4 cup of hot water

Mix together, roll out about 1/4 inch thick, cut out shapes or squares. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes on a lightly greased cookie sheet and then turn off the oven. Let sit overnight and then bag. Keeps for two weeks on the counter or two months in the fridge. Can also be frozen

I use a pizza cutter and just cut this into squares to save time. I make this recipe for different size dogs (5 big dogs and 3 little ones)I only use cookie cutters for Christmas.

I hope all of you are doing well - been thinking of those who have health issues and saying some prayers for quick and easy treatments with good outcomes for all.

Will try to touch base later and catch up on all the reading. I've missed you all --- and looks like I am going to be hit or miss for the next two weeks, but will try to log in and at least read about what's going on.

Later ---


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am up and moving this morning finally - brain did not want to turn off last night........ it is a beautiful day so I am hoping to work in the yard later - DH is not up for painting today so I have some free time to pursue some of my projects!! See that Pontuf has posted at the end of last weeks KTP - I had a PM from her and hope to hear from her or Rick today. I'm up to page 10 here but not getting notices so this should take care of that - going to pour another cuppa and catch up - love and good health to all - AZ


----------



## machriste

Morning everyone,

It's raining in MN this am. Can you believe we've had no frost yet! We have a second crop of peppers on our containrt pots on the patio that are almost big enough to pick.

Jack has had a week with noticeable improvements. We are grateful. 

Gwenie, will think of you on Monday and hope for successful surgery with problem-free recovery.

With Jack's long chemo sessions, I'm getting some knitting done on a Noro cardigan (with Noro self-striping yarn.) It's fun to work on. I love it when I get to the beautiful purple stripe.

Tomorrow I'll be celebrating my August birthday with my two daughters. It got lost in the scary time that Jack was in the Cardiac ICU. Looking forward to it.

Julie, my thoughts are with you. Your tribulations just go on and on. I just wish some serenity for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

A beautiful start to Sunday, fairly clear skies, with the crescent moon and Venus rising. Ringo has had his breakfast, and I am just having mine. Working on another almost abandoned WIP- some more eyelash, morning meds. In another hour or so the new day will dawn. There is only one path, and that is forwards. Must go light my candles, and finish washing the dishes. I will take the finished Waterfall Shawl to church where I will meet up with my friend- her husband is in Australia, where he wants to stay- they have children there, but this means she does not have a car, as she does not drive. 
The sky is that dark blue/green of pre-dawn, and the birds are singing. It is another day...


----------



## martina

Yes, another day to make the most of. You have a wonderful attitude. Say a prayer for us at church, please.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, another day to make the most of. You have a wonderful attitude. Say a prayer for us at church, please.


I will indeed. When do you leave for London?!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hope your day is wonderful Julie - keeping you close to my heart...... Just talked to Rick and Charlotte - they are both doing fine and she sounds wonderful... the hospital has great doctors and she is in good hands there - Rick says if she would just listen to him she would get better faster ... ha! like that is going to happen.... keep them in your prayers and good thoughts - Now that I have heard from her I will get dressed and head out into the yard for some nature time. Wishing everyone a joy filled day. - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

I wondered the same thing dollyclaire - you can only leave it on for so long before it would start to weather really bad - like on trees, etc.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Do you think they frog it and use it for the next yarn bombing? I can't help thinking it would be a waste of good yarn if it was just left


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope your day is wonderful Julie - keeping you close to my heart...... Just talked to Rick and Charlotte - they are both doing fine and she sounds wonderful... the hospital has great doctors and she is in good hands there - Rick says if she would just listen to him she would get better faster ... ha! like that is going to happen.... keep them in your prayers and good thoughts - Now that I have heard from her I will get dressed and head out into the yard for some nature time. Wishing everyone a joy filled day. - luv-AZ


I thought she might be OK, because she just forwarded an email to me. Prayerful thoughts for them both. 
Almost daylight!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I wondered the same thing dollyclaire - you can only leave it on for so long before it would start to weather really bad - like on trees, etc.
> 
> sam


some in Christchurch have been left to weather- they do get very saggy! but it is better than the bare shipping containers that they have lining the roads, in case of further rockfalls, (after the Earthquakes)


----------



## iamsam

another beautiful day to celebrate the end of September - hoping tomorrow is the same to celebrate the beginning of a new month and hopefully a month of hope and healing for all of us.

the sun is so warm outside - I sat out in the sun soaking up the vitamin d - the warmth felt good. I can hear the boys outside talking - can't understand them but there little heads are together as they examine something they have found - so cute to listen to them talk together as brothers.

each day I am feeling better and stronger - my shower did not tire me as it has been doing. I am definitely on the mend.

washing my bed clothes - I will have a clean bed to greet the new month when I go to bed tonight - doing everything I can to help October be a better month for me and all of us.

have a few pages to read so will start reading. hope this finds all of you up and enjoying the day - in the northern hemisphere that is.

sam


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I will indeed. When do you leave for London?!


Next Saturday, lunch time I will be on my way. Really looking forward to it, time with my sons, knitting and stitching show, too. What more could I want?


----------



## iamsam

caren - when does all the filming take place? the grandchildren must be like jumping jacks with all the excitement.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, very dark still except for the glow of what is left of the moon.
> 
> Thought I'd check in and serve the morning coffee while I have the chance. Going to be a busy day trying to fit in watching races and baking treats for the upcoming event.
> 
> Hugs healing and comforting thoughts and energies to all those in need.
> 
> today feels like a squirrelly kind of day.


----------



## iamsam

but you are having summer darowil - I would trade you in a New York minute.

sam



darowil said:


> That sounds lovely- I however would want to find somehere to summer not winter. Same time of the year though.


----------



## iamsam

I wish we had some squirrels in the yard - I don't know if the cats keep them away or not. they are fun to watch.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for the caffeine hit! I needed that.
> 
> Grey squirrels are an issue here in the UK, mostly because since they were introduced in the 19th century they have pretty much replaced the native red squirrel. But I have greys in the garden and they are amusing to watch.


----------



## iamsam

I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?

sam



nicho said:


> Used to Sam when our kids were little. Some of the rosellas were so tame, they would come and eat out of our hands. I never felt it was a good thing to do though. It worried me they would rely on the food we provided and not be able to source their own. But we fed them for years and kept a bird feeder in a big old banksia tree that grew over our deck. But that tree has gone now and the kids have grown up and left the nest (so to speak), so now we watch our young neighbours feed the birds like we used to on their back deck. The rosellas keep coming and they hand feed kookaburras as well. They are cheeky buggers. If our neighbours are away, the birds sit on the handrail of their deck and squawk to be fed. My Mum and Dad fed magpies (black and white birds) for years. The adults would bring their babies in spring and then they would bring their babies the following year. Some were so tame they would walk up the back steps to the doorway to be fed. Good memories!


----------



## iamsam

so peaceful and serene - honestly purplefi - I don't see how you can leave home - I think I would be permanently ensconced in the garden - I get such lovely vibes from your pictures.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but I was taking my neighbour to the station. However I did get up early to take a photo of the morning sun on the trees from by bedroom window.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week end and for those of you having and awaiting surgery may your recovery be good. Sending peaceful and happy wibes to all.
> 
> Saturday photos


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


I think it was the old gum tree. I can't remember any more, either. How are yo feeling today?


----------



## iamsam

lovely hat - the pattern is super - good job kate.

for not having used four needles for a while it sure looks like you haven't forgotten how. luke is one lucky baby - he is going to be well dressed this winter.

sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a beautiful, sunny Ayrshire. DH & I are going up north for a couple of days on Monday so I hope this lasts - we're using hotel vouchers that the boys gave us for our Ruby wedding in July. I'm taking my iPad with me (it's almost attached to me now, and DH can't complain because he bought it for me!) so I should be able to log on to KTP...have to get the priorities right! :lol:
> Just finished another hat for Luke and tried a bit of patterning on this one. Quite pleased with how it turned out. Sorry no pattern again, just out of my head. Have now started a pair of mitts on 4 needles, first time I have used 4 since I half-made a sock when I was 11!
> Keeping all those with health problems or going through stressful situations in my heart.


----------



## iamsam

very funny kate - you just had an extra heel in case the first one wore out.

sam



KateB said:


> Thank you! I'm beginning to think I should've at least written down number of stitches, etc for the mitt as I'm forgetting already for number two! I'm attempting a gusset thumb after watching a video on YouTube, so wish me luck! I don't think I've done myself any favours by starting with something so small!
> My half- sock was when I was at school and I remember the teacher remarking that she would never forget me turning the heel....maybe because I managed somehow to turn it twice in the one sock?  :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

note - didn't read the recipe before posting - not sure if this is a biscotti receipt or not - caren have you made these?

sam

here jonibee - fireball dave gave this receipt a long time ago.

sam

Lemon Biscuits
Makes: Approx. 40

Ingredients:
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of 1 unwaxed lemon
8 oz (250g) self-rising flour

Method:

Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment

Cream togeth the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to one-quarter inch thick (0.5cm). Cut out biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (6cm) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheet.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place

FireballDave



jonibee said:


> Great to have you back the others did a superb job but you have your own personality and that can't be replaced. Reading down the list of what to do with lemons ..there wasn't a recipe for Lemon Biscotti it was #13( my mouth is watering)...at least I didn't see it..if you have access to it can you post..You were lucky to have all those tomatoes our plants did nil..naddo...nothing so it's buying at the market or at farmers market or road side stands. ..Lucky you...Hope your health continues to improve...


----------



## iamsam

safe traveling sorlenna - have a good visit.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hi. All. Frost on the windshield this morning means pleasant traveling. I will try to keep up this week, especially for news of those in need of healing. We are off soon to see my folks. Here is to a good week upcoming!
> 
> Hugs and blessings always.


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need a picture of you in your "finery" southern gal.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i have found on pinterest the neatest idea and cheap also, to wear on halloween at our church trunk or treat. well, its not off pinterest, but its a orange t shirt, you cut the face features from bk felt eyes nose mouth, its quick stick felt, you lay the shirt flat and peal and place the face features, you run a elastic thread through the bottom to blouse it and can put polyfil in to puff you up, then the stem is brown, (i am gonna use a paper bag) glue it around the center of a head band, and take green pipe cleaners and wrap around a pencil to make the squiggly stuff, use green felt, to cut some leaves and glue on the head band and wear, they show bk jeans and bk long sleeve t under the orange t, but thats optional. thats gonna me by costume. :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


Sitting in the gum drop tree eating all the gum drops he can see, laugh kookaburra laugh save some there for me

Maybe? Not sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is, indeed, another day...

Sounds like your friend could use a good friend like you these days. Is she able to move to Australia also? She and you have physical separations from your DH's in common and I'm sure she appreciates your being there to listen to her.



Lurker 2 said:


> A beautiful start to Sunday, fairly clear skies, with the crescent moon and Venus rising. Ringo has had his breakfast, and I am just having mine. Working on another almost abandoned WIP- some more eyelash, morning meds. In another hour or so the new day will dawn. There is only one path, and that is forwards. Must go light my candles, and finish washing the dishes. I will take the finished Waterfall Shawl to church where I will meet up with my friend- her husband is in Australia, where he wants to stay- they have children there, but this means she does not have a car, as she does not drive.
> The sky is that dark blue/green of pre-dawn, and the birds are singing. It is another day...


----------



## 81brighteyes

I noticed that Sam mentioned "Red Beet Eggs" and since I don't think anyone else posted the recipe, I am going to do so. These are very popular in what is known as the Up Country Dutch area of Pennsylvania (Lancaster County) and my recipe was given to me years ago from a good friend who was from there. We love it and hope that you will, also.

Red Beet Eggs

1 can sliced beets
1 dozen hard cooked eggs
1 cup vinegar (usually cider vinegar)
1 cup water
Juice from beets
salt and pepper
1/4 cup granulated sugar

Pour juice into pan and add vinegar, salt and pepper, sugar and water. Bring to a boil and remove from heat. Put beets and hard cooked eggs into a large bowl and pour hot liquid over them. Let sit at room temperature until cool and then refrigerate.

They become a lovely red/purple color and are especially pretty to have at Easter. (I usually put everything into a large jar and then place into refrigerator.)


----------



## iamsam

sounds as though life is keeping you busy - healing energy zooming to the daughters.

Alabama should be beautiful this time of year - have a good time and take lots of pictures.

thanks for the dog biscuit recipe - need to buy whole wheat flour. have an idea with the peanut butter hickory is going to love them.

sam



BJohn4223 said:


> I have tried three times to post this and keep losing it so apparently I am not doing this right.
> 
> I've missed you all this week and wanted to tell someone what has been going on -
> 
> Middle daughter, Rebecca, had her colonoscopy and all went well. They did a biopsy to look for some bacteria that might be causing her anemia but everything else is fine. Thank you all for prayers for her - they really do help.
> 
> Oldest daughter, Lisa, lost her job and has decided to change careers and go back to school.
> 
> Youngest daughter, Angela, hurt her knee a couple of weeks ago and it isn't getting better so she has a knee brace and they scheduled an MRI for Tuesday. Her daughter, Asia, sang in a school talent show preliminary competition and was selected to go to the next round. I didn't realize what an awesome voice she has as she has always been very shy about singing in front of us. This from the child who taught herself (by ear) to play the theme from Phantom of the Opera at three years old.
> 
> I discovered mold in the ceiling of the garage. Had the roofers come and repair the roof this week, cleaners came in and cleaned out the moldy drywall (no mold in the wood, thank goodness) and treat the walls. After letting in dry out with fans and a humidifier for two days, the reconstruction crew came yesterday to do the repairs and paint. They will put on the second coat of paint next week and we'll be done.
> 
> I went for a sleep study Thursday night so hope to find out what is going on and why I am so tired all the time. Meantime - I have been frantically working to finish a tea set for my BFF, Cindy. Her birthday is Monday and I am flying to Alabama to take her present and spend two weeks. She and I are taking a road trip to Savannah, GA on Oct 3-6 to check out a hotel where we will be having a conference in the spring. Both of us are on the board of an international organization and we are planning the conference for next year.
> 
> I am running errands today to make sure all is ready for my departure and the family can survive while I'm gone. Tomorrow is packing day and I've already started laying out clothes and collecting items to take - peach jam (backyard peaches), strawberry rhubarb jam, peanut butter doggie biscuits (recipe to follow), the tea set (pictures in the picture section today), a scarf I made for Cindy, yarn to work with while I'm there, my cross stitch project for the plane, kindle, etc. So - I'll be ready to go on Monday.
> 
> Peanut Butter dog treats:
> 
> 2 cups whole wheat flour
> 1 cup rolled oats
> 1/3 cup peanut butter
> 1 1/4 cup of hot water
> 
> Mix together, roll out about 1/4 inch thick, cut out shapes or squares. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes on a lightly greased cookie sheet and then turn off the oven. Let sit overnight and then bag. Keeps for two weeks on the counter or two months in the fridge. Can also be frozen
> 
> I use a pizza cutter and just cut this into squares to save time. I make this recipe for different size dogs (5 big dogs and 3 little ones)I only use cookie cutters for Christmas.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well - been thinking of those who have health issues and saying some prayers for quick and easy treatments with good outcomes for all.
> 
> Will try to touch base later and catch up on all the reading. I've missed you all --- and looks like I am going to be hit or miss for the next two weeks, but will try to log in and at least read about what's going on.
> 
> Later ---


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy on it way for jack and prayers for continues improvement.

does your noro yarn have a long stripe sequence? I would like to find a good striping yarn - will look at noro.

sam



machriste said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> It's raining in MN this am. Can you believe we've had no frost yet! We have a second crop of peppers on our containrt pots on the patio that are almost big enough to pick.
> 
> Jack has had a week with noticeable improvements. We are grateful.
> 
> Gwenie, will think of you on Monday and hope for successful surgery with problem-free recovery.
> 
> With Jack's long chemo sessions, I'm getting some knitting done on a Noro cardigan (with Noro self-striping yarn.) It's fun to work on. I love it when I get to the beautiful purple stripe.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be celebrating my August birthday with my two daughters. It got lost in the scary time that Jack was in the Cardiac ICU. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Julie, my thoughts are with you. Your tribulations just go on and on. I just wish some serenity for you.


----------



## iamsam

serene healing energy to follow you through the day - the path is definitely moving upward.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A beautiful start to Sunday, fairly clear skies, with the crescent moon and Venus rising. Ringo has had his breakfast, and I am just having mine. Working on another almost abandoned WIP- some more eyelash, morning meds. In another hour or so the new day will dawn. There is only one path, and that is forwards. Must go light my candles, and finish washing the dishes. I will take the finished Waterfall Shawl to church where I will meet up with my friend- her husband is in Australia, where he wants to stay- they have children there, but this means she does not have a car, as she does not drive.
> The sky is that dark blue/green of pre-dawn, and the birds are singing. It is another day...


----------



## iamsam

excellent news az - thanks for sharing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hope your day is wonderful Julie - keeping you close to my heart...... Just talked to Rick and Charlotte - they are both doing fine and she sounds wonderful... the hospital has great doctors and she is in good hands there - Rick says if she would just listen to him she would get better faster ... ha! like that is going to happen.... keep them in your prayers and good thoughts - Now that I have heard from her I will get dressed and head out into the yard for some nature time. Wishing everyone a joy filled day. - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

that is so right martina - sitting in the old gum tree - something something something as he can be -

sam

I am feeling much better - thanks for asking.



martina said:


> I think it was the old gum tree. I can't remember any more, either. How are yo feeling today?


----------



## iamsam

pup lover - you have saved the day - that is exactly right --

kookaburra sittin' in the old gum tree
eating all the gum drops he can see - etc - etc.

thank you so much - I would have gone crazy trying to remember it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sitting in the gum drop tree eating all the gum drops he can see, laugh kookaburra laugh save some there for me
> 
> Maybe? Not sure.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Big error: Sam's recipe is for Pickled Eggs and just want to add re my Red Beet Eggs recipe that you have already peeled the shells from the eggs BEFORE you put the hot juice and beets over them. Never occurred to me that someone just might think that they are left in their shells and refrigerated. One of those "duh" moments for me!


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the great recipe 81 - will definitely be buying eggs soon.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I noticed that Sam mentioned "Red Beet Eggs" and since I don't think anyone else posted the recipe, I am going to do so. These are very popular in what is known as the Up Country Dutch area of Pennsylvania (Lancaster County) and my recipe was given to me years ago from a good friend who was from there. We love it and hope that you will, also.
> 
> Red Beet Eggs
> 
> 1 can sliced beets
> 1 dozen hard cooked eggs
> 1 cup vinegar (usually cider vinegar)
> 1 cup water
> Juice from beets
> salt and pepper
> 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> 
> Pour juice into pan and add vinegar, salt and pepper, sugar and water. Bring to a boil and remove from heat. Put beets and hard cooked eggs into a large bowl and pour hot liquid over them. Let sit at room temperature until cool and then refrigerate.
> 
> They become a lovely red/purple color and are especially pretty to have at Easter. (I usually put everything into a large jar and then place into refrigerator.)


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> I wish we had some squirrels in the yard - I don't know if the cats keep them away or not. they are fun to watch.
> 
> sam


Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Next Saturday, lunch time I will be on my way. Really looking forward to it, time with my sons, knitting and stitching show, too. What more could I want?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It is, indeed, another day...
> 
> Sounds like your friend could use a good friend like you these days. Is she able to move to Australia also? She and you have physical separations from your DH's in common and I'm sure she appreciates your being there to listen to her.


It has caused quite a lot of discussion between her and her husband, but she says she will go over, but has loose ends to tie up here. Like her job- at 63 never easy to find a good new job.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> serene healing energy to follow you through the day - the path is definitely moving upward.
> 
> sam


And what is more the blossom trees next door are all in flower- soon it will be the turn of the Rhododendron- I have a suspicion we may be in for another hot dry summer. Tomorrow morning I am expecting my friend Jennie to call by- I will bake a focaccia in her honour!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam






We used to sing this song as kids too, and then laugh like crazy. Of course as young kids we likened the kookaburras to the crows/ravens that would laugh and laugh! Zoe


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Eating all the gumdrops he can see
Laugh, Kookaburra, laugh kookaburra
Leave some there for me.

I learned it as a round in girl scouts a long, long time ago!


----------



## Designer1234

machriste said:


> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Eating all the gumdrops he can see
> Laugh, Kookaburra, laugh kookaburra
> Leave some there for me.
> 
> I learned it as a round in girl scouts a long, long time ago!


I learned

Kookabura sits in the old gum treeeeee
Merry merry King of the woods is heeeee
laugh kukaburrra laugh kukaburra
Gay your life must beeee!

Maybe they are different verses of the song.


----------



## Railyn

Wonderful news! It is raining in NorthCentral Texas, We are so hot and dry that the rain is most welcome.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> does your noro yarn have a long stripe sequence? I would like to find a good striping yarn - will look at noro.
> 
> sam


I think it's more a medium stripe sequence. i've read on KP that some folks have not liked the Noro yarn and/or patterns, but so far this has worked fine for me. The yarn is uneven (some thick and some thin parts.) I like the texture. The yarn is Silk Garden Lite (silk, mohair and lamb's wool.) The colors are purple, hunter green, brown, red, rust, orange. The pattern book sweater is shown in lovely greens and blue, very sea-like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow, are you busy! Glad your middle DD Rebecca had a good result from her colonoscopy. Sorry to hear your oldest DD lost her job but it sounds as if she is taking advantage of an opportunity to branch out into another field. Good for her! Also sorry about youngest DD is having trouble with her knee. Hope it will heal quickly.

Your trip to AL and then on to Georgia sounds like fun. Savannah is beautiful; I'm about 4 hours north of there; DD went o GA Southern briefly about a year ago (an hour from Savannah). Hope you have a wonderful time traveling with your friend.


BJohn4223 said:


> I have tried three times to post this and keep losing it so apparently I am not doing this right.
> 
> I've missed you all this week and wanted to tell someone what has been going on -
> 
> Middle daughter, Rebecca, had her colonoscopy and all went well. They did a biopsy to look for some bacteria that might be causing her anemia but everything else is fine. Thank you all for prayers for her - they really do help.
> 
> Oldest daughter, Lisa, lost her job and has decided to change careers and go back to school.
> 
> Youngest daughter, Angela, hurt her knee a couple of weeks ago and it isn't getting better so she has a knee brace and they scheduled an MRI for Tuesday. Her daughter, Asia, sang in a school talent show preliminary competition and was selected to go to the next round. I didn't realize what an awesome voice she has as she has always been very shy about singing in front of us. This from the child who taught herself (by ear) to play the theme from Phantom of the Opera at three years old.
> 
> I discovered mold in the ceiling of the garage. Had the roofers come and repair the roof this week, cleaners came in and cleaned out the moldy drywall (no mold in the wood, thank goodness) and treat the walls. After letting in dry out with fans and a humidifier for two days, the reconstruction crew came yesterday to do the repairs and paint. They will put on the second coat of paint next week and we'll be done.
> 
> I went for a sleep study Thursday night so hope to find out what is going on and why I am so tired all the time. Meantime - I have been frantically working to finish a tea set for my BFF, Cindy. Her birthday is Monday and I am flying to Alabama to take her present and spend two weeks. She and I are taking a road trip to Savannah, GA on Oct 3-6 to check out a hotel where we will be having a conference in the spring. Both of us are on the board of an international organization and we are planning the conference for next year.
> 
> I am running errands today to make sure all is ready for my departure and the family can survive while I'm gone. Tomorrow is packing day and I've already started laying out clothes and collecting items to take - peach jam (backyard peaches), strawberry rhubarb jam, peanut butter doggie biscuits (recipe to follow), the tea set (pictures in the picture section today), a scarf I made for Cindy, yarn to work with while I'm there, my cross stitch project for the plane, kindle, etc. So - I'll be ready to go on Monday.
> 
> Peanut Butter dog treats:
> 
> 2 cups whole wheat flour
> 1 cup rolled oats
> 1/3 cup peanut butter
> 1 1/4 cup of hot water
> 
> Mix together, roll out about 1/4 inch thick, cut out shapes or squares. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes on a lightly greased cookie sheet and then turn off the oven. Let sit overnight and then bag. Keeps for two weeks on the counter or two months in the fridge. Can also be frozen
> 
> I use a pizza cutter and just cut this into squares to save time. I make this recipe for different size dogs (5 big dogs and 3 little ones)I only use cookie cutters for Christmas.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well - been thinking of those who have health issues and saying some prayers for quick and easy treatments with good outcomes for all.
> 
> Will try to touch base later and catch up on all the reading. I've missed you all --- and looks like I am going to be hit or miss for the next two weeks, but will try to log in and at least read about what's going on.
> 
> Later ---


----------



## Gweniepooh

Alfred Kitty catches squirrels quite a bit here. We have LOTS of them probably because of all our pecan trees...LOL...well fed squirrels...LOL Glad you are feeling better.

I hopped on the mower and cut all 3+ acres today. It is a beautiful day and I really enjoyed being outside like you said Sam...soaking up some vit. D. Now if I could talk someone into raking at least the upper part of the front yard I'd be very happy...doubt it will happen today though. Georgia is playing LSU here in town today AND it is televised so you know where DH is...in front of the TV. It will be crazy in town tonight for sure.

It sure sounds as if Charlotte is on her way to a great recovery. Sending her tons of {{{HUGS}}} and prayers. Know you are a strong woman Charlotte and will conquer this.


thewren said:


> I wish we had some squirrels in the yard - I don't know if the cats keep them away or not. they are fun to watch.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I remember it! Here it is Sam. Copy and paste...hope it works!

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=kookaburra&pc=conduit&ptag=A8E4749DEC9FD474FAEF&



thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


----------



## sassafras123

AZ, Gwen great minds think alike. It's beautiful here on the Mojave Desert also. Had a nice walk with Maya. Bought two kinds of basil, cilantro, and a lovely deep blue creeper which I can't remember the name of. Will plant t his afternoon. I love fall. Enjoy your nature time.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! we arrived home last night but I was so tired I didn't post.

We were on the Plane in Victoria yesterday morning at 7 am ready (we thought) to take off, when the captain told us that the plane had something wrong with the ice remover and we couldn't take off.

So back into the terminal -- We fly stand bye as parents of an employee so it is worrisome as with over l00 people trying to get off the Island we didn't think we had a chance to get back to Calgary, After standing in line for over an hour they told us there were open seats at 4 pm and 8 pm and they though we could get seats - direct to Calgary, rather than going to Vancouver and trying to get home that way. We decided to wait and luckily got on the 4 pm flight -- which is 5 pm here and we didn't get in the house until nearly 8 oclock . So it was a very long day in a fairly small airport and not too many really comfortable seats. Any way, we are home and rested now.

====
First of all we had a good trip. We enjoyed looking around Duncan and as there is an excellent hospital and other necessary things there we feel it is a pretty good place for us. Lots of aparatments or condos for rent. The weather was lovely although today there was the tail end of a huge storm that hit the Philipines recently and pouring rain and high winds so we would likely not have gotten out today.

It looks as if it should work out for us - we will go once the kids have sold their house and bought one there, we will make the move.

----
It is so good to see Sam here again. I do read that he is having problems breathing and I am glad he is going to go to the doctor.

I haven't even tried to catch up -- so I hope, if there is anything really important from this last week that someone will let me know. I see that Charlotte has had her surgery and it went well. Also I am sorry to hear that Marianne has some worries.

*Gwen* My Prayers are with you for your surgery tomorrow. I hope it is a 'piece of cake'

*Pup* I hope you don't get too tired on your first week back at work.

*Gage's mom* - sorry you lost your wonderful pet. It is always so sad. Glad to hear you are getting your move under control.

*Julie* - what can I say. I am sorry things have been so nasty from Fale's family.
I didn't even hear about the last race until last night . Sorry NZ lost --

It sounds as if most of the Boat crew and boat were from 'down under'

I am not even going to try to read back over l50 pages -- so let me know if there is anyone really facing recent difficulties. Oh, how is dreamweaver doing, Rookie? I hope she is improving and able to come home soon.

I really missed you guys but actually it did my shoulder a lot of good being off line for nearly a week. I am going to have to be careful of my computer time as it seems to bother it a bit.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY A BIT LATE Sam -- I hope you had a good one. I hope you are enjoying your new color scheme. The girls all have done a great job but we sure did miss you.

I hope you had a good one. Sorry I missed it .


----------



## phylled1

with being very tired could you be Diabetic ?a few weeks ago I was very tired had been for months went to the Doctors and found out I am type 2 Diabetic


----------



## Designer1234

We had some wonderful walks and visits to the coastal villages and also the oak bay ocean walk in Victoria - here are a few pictures.

The mural picture is in Chemainus - a small town north of Duncan where we will be going. My Cousin David Maclagan painted it about 30 years ago. The whole town has murals everywhere. Dave is a well known BC painter and teacher - he taught art for years at Capilano College in north Vancouver. 

He also took 'art cruises' as a teacher all through Europe and around the world. He is a wonderful watercolorist too.


----------



## wannabear

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember it! Here it is Sam. Copy and paste...hope it works!
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=kookaburra&pc=conduit&ptag=A8E4749DEC9FD474FAEF&


I think this is the definitive long version of the song, with every verse in existence. I can never hear the word 'kookaburra' without this song leaping to mind. We learned it in school.


----------



## chickkie

Shirley - nice pictures. I still haven't been to Cowichan Bay. That was supposed to be on this year's list but it didn't happen, so maybe next year.

then there is the rest of the island to discover.. lots of places to see.


----------



## Designer1234

here are a couple more - such a pretty place. It is worth a trip to the Island. Victoria is a lovely coastal city - there was a huge liner in port ready to go up to Alaska. We wished we were going on it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Sitting in the gum drop tree eating all the gum drops he can see, laugh kookaburra laugh save some there for me
> 
> Maybe? Not sure.


We had sitting in the old gum tree...merry merry king of the bush is he...don't remember any more! In Texas.

Hard to type on the phone. Finished Susie sweater already and started one for her sister, Saida Rose. Hope the pic posts.


----------



## jknappva

Will try to touch base later and catch up on all the reading. I've missed you all --- and looks like I am going to be hit or miss for the next two weeks, but will try to log in and at least read about what's going on.

Later ---[/quote]

Sounds like busy time in your household....hope the daughter's knee is something simple to treat. Will definitely be remembering her.
Have a safe trip and enjoy your time away.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A beautiful start to Sunday, fairly clear skies, with the crescent moon and Venus rising. Ringo has had his breakfast, and I am just having mine. Working on another almost abandoned WIP- some more eyelash, morning meds. In another hour or so the new day will dawn. There is only one path, and that is forwards. Must go light my candles, and finish washing the dishes. I will take the finished Waterfall Shawl to church where I will meet up with my friend- her husband is in Australia, where he wants to stay- they have children there, but this means she does not have a car, as she does not drive.
> The sky is that dark blue/green of pre-dawn, and the birds are singing. It is another day...


Hope your day is a good one, Julie. I'm sure you've probably been to church and returned. I know your friend loved the shawl!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Shirley- I have made a decision, just to look forwards- no regrets. What has happened has happened - I don't believe Fale does not love me any longer- Just events or rather people are trying to make it look that way- but as I said it is a matter of looking forward.
I have heard that maybe only two or even perhaps only one crew member of the US boat were actually American- maybe they need tighter rules for who can sail what!? As Oracle was built at Warkworth, it is sort of a NZ victory whoever won!
Our clocks have gone forwards- but the day is turning cloudy. Tomorrow I must start organising my pots and what I would like to grow. I would like to get some sage started- I love it as a stuffing- am known to make it without anything to stuff. Soon I must start watering the pots, at the rate the ground is drying out.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,


And sometimes those squirrel-proof feeders don't deter them. When I lived in my townhouse, I had a small back yard on no tree except in the very corner with no low-hanging branches. I bought a tall shepherd's crook to hang the bird feeder on. And put it in the middle of the yard...at least 6 ft from the fence. The squirrels thought it was great fun to leap from the fence to the shepherd's crook. Nothing can deter a wiley, determined squirrel when food is to be had!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I learned
> 
> Kookabura sits in the old gum treeeeee
> Merry merry King of the woods is heeeee
> laugh kukaburrra laugh kukaburra
> Gay your life must beeee!
> 
> Maybe they are different verses of the song.


Welcome home Shirley. I'm just assuming you're home. Or perhaps you're posting from the coast? How do you like it? Are you still excited?!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought she might be OK, because she just forwarded an email to me. Prayerful thoughts for them both.
> Almost daylight!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hope your day is a good one, Julie. I'm sure you've probably been to church and returned. I know your friend loved the shawl!
> JuneK


Not quite yet, June- we share the one building with 3 other congregations- and this year we got the afternoon slot- next year we will have mornings, until the new chapel is completed, So I am waiting still. Trying to fathom how warmly I need to dress. It is turning out a little windy, and there is still a chill in the air.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I like your thought process Sam! And I'm so glad that you are feeling stronger.


thewren said:


> another beautiful day to celebrate the end of September - hoping tomorrow is the same to celebrate the beginning of a new month and hopefully a month of hope and healing for all of us.
> 
> the sun is so warm outside - I sat out in the sun soaking up the vitamin d - the warmth felt good. I can hear the boys outside talking - can't understand them but there little heads are together as they examine something they have found - so cute to listen to them talk together as brothers.
> 
> each day I am feeling better and stronger - my shower did not tire me as it has been doing. I am definitely on the mend.
> 
> washing my bed clothes - I will have a clean bed to greet the new month when I go to bed tonight - doing everything I can to help October be a better month for me and all of us.
> 
> have a few pages to read so will start reading. hope this finds all of you up and enjoying the day - in the northern hemisphere that is.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> We had some wonderful walks and visits to the coastal villages and also the oak bay ocean walk in Victoria - here are a few pictures.
> 
> The mural picture is in Chemainus - a small town north of Duncan where we will be going. My Cousin David Maclagan painted it about 30 years ago. The whole town has murals everywhere. Dave is a well known BC painter and teacher - he taught art for years at Capilano College in north Vancouver.
> 
> He also took 'art cruises' as a teacher all through Europe and around the world. He is a wonderful watercolorist too.


Talent definitely runs in your family, Shirley!!! The mural is wonderful. Such a beautiful area...I know you're anxious to make the move. So glad the shoulder is better....but we miss you when you have to be off line. But if it keeps you pain free, we understand!
Sure have missed you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> caren - when does all the filming take place? the grandchildren must be like jumping jacks with all the excitement.
> 
> sam


Reading and trying to catch up with things. Michael and I are taking a break from painting it. I'll get a photo of it as it is right now. Will be working on it up to the night before I think. 
the film crew will be here 4th & 5th of October. Grants boys have jumped all over it and can't wait. the grand daughters all wish they were here to help, Thank goodness they aren't. lol too many helpers is not good at all. I just wish it was over with. Will post the photo later this evening.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite yet, June- we share the one building with 3 other congregations- and this year we got the afternoon slot- next year we will have mornings, until the new chapel is completed, So I am waiting still. Trying to fathom how warmly I need to dress. It is turning out a little windy, and there is still a chill in the air.


We've had a windy, cloudy autumn day here. I went out to ride my chair around the lanes at the apartment buildings but the wind was chilly even with a light jacket so I cut my outing short. And you're having similar weather but in spring!! IT's a small world, after all.
You'll have to let us know how your friend liked the lovely shawl.
juneK
And I heard there were only 2 Americans on the crew of the Oracle so being American didn't have a lot to do with it winning the race!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> note - didn't read the recipe before posting - not sure if this is a biscotti receipt or not - caren have you made these?
> 
> sam
> 
> here jonibee - fireball dave gave this receipt a long time ago.
> 
> Yes I make them all the time they are a favorite here. They are not a biscotti, these are just a normal biscuit (cookie) I do put a filling between them sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> We've had a windy, cloudy autumn day here. I went out to ride my chair around the lanes at the apartment buildings but the wind was chilly even with a light jacket so I cut my outing short. And you're having similar weather but in spring!! IT's a small world, after all.
> You'll have to let us know how your friend liked the lovely shawl.
> juneK
> And I heard there were only 2 Americans on the crew of the Oracle so being American didn't have a lot to do with it winning the race!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, what a shame! We could have met up! I have been to the Harrogate show a few times, but never to the Ally Pally one. I hope there will be plenty of goodies left by Sunday - not that I plan to buy anything, you understand! :wink: :wink:


The only way you won't buy anything is to leave all cash, cheque books and credit cards at home! Have fun. I know I will.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> The only way you won't buy anything is to leave all cash, cheque books and credit cards at home! Have fun. I know I will.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> The only way you won't buy anything is to leave all cash, cheque books and credit cards at home! Have fun. I know I will.


I do that when know I shouldn't buy anything new.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. As it ws a nicer day Mr P and I spent it in the garden revamping the herb garden. He did the hard stuff and I sat on a cushion on the ground and fiddled around with some plants - with the aid of my little robin.
I have been beading my db this evening and HAVE RUN OUT OF BEADS!!!!!! Only done 7 of the 5 feathers and none of the border. Luckily I have the address of the supplier and have sent an email to hopefully get some more.

Once again I am way behind with the TP but send hugs to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I do that when know I shouldn't buy anything new.


Hi Caren, my trouble is that I always think I should buy something! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. As it ws a nicer day Mr P and I spent it in the garden revamping the herb garden. He did the hard stuff and I sat on a cushion on the ground and fiddled around with some plants - with the aid of my little robin.
> I have been beading my db this evening and HAVE RUN OUT OF BEADS!!!!!! Only done 7 of the 5 feathers and none of the border. Luckily I have the address of the supplier and have sent an email to hopefully get some more.
> 
> Once again I am way behind with the TP but send hugs to everyone.


I would love that kind of garden work, the easy stuff that is. I still have to get a few more of my herbs into new pots for the winter.

Oh dear it is never good when you run out of beads. I can imagine your db is going to look fabulous when finished.

I too am behind even though I told myself I was not going be. I should be out painting the rest of the catapult.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, my trouble is that I always think I should buy something! :thumbup:


Hi Purple, sounds just like me. Thankful when that happens I usually have Jamie with me and she reminds me I really don't need it. but if I want to buy this or that for her I can. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks

:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> so peaceful and serene - honestly purplefi - I don't see how you can leave home - I think I would be permanently ensconced in the garden - I get such lovely vibes from your pictures.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, This afternoon while Mr P cut the grass I sat in the gazebo and thought exctly the same thing. Taken a load more photos so tomorrow I can show yoyu what we've been doing today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I learned
> 
> Kookabura sits in the old gum treeeeee
> Merry merry King of the woods is heeeee
> laugh kukaburrra laugh kukaburra
> Gay your life must beeee!
> 
> Maybe they are different verses of the song.


That's the version we learnt in the Guides in the UK. xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I got the trench for the hollyhock seeds dug and watered. Later after the water has gone down I will put seeds in and topper on. Tomorrow may be a painting day... and possibly I will get bulbs in - I need to pull them out and see what I bought!!! What a beautifullllllllllllll day it is!
I need to show Alan the catapult Caren - he was quite impressed that you guys are building one- He is a discovery channel fan - so we will be looking for the show. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - couldn't quite catch the last verse but got the jist.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MrTbE-xFng
> We used to sing this song as kids too, and then laugh like crazy. Of course as young kids we likened the kookaburras to the crows/ravens that would laugh and laugh! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I think this is the first verse - the gum drops is the second verse but I couldn't understand the third verse.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I learned
> 
> Kookabura sits in the old gum treeeeee
> Merry merry King of the woods is heeeee
> laugh kukaburrra laugh kukaburra
> Gay your life must beeee!
> 
> Maybe they are different verses of the song.


----------



## iamsam

I have knit with noro - different but I like it - and you are right - wonderful texture.

sam

I remember finding something like straw in it every so often.



machriste said:


> I think it's more a medium stripe sequence. i've read on KP that some folks have not liked the Noro yarn and/or patterns, but so far this has worked fine for me. The yarn is uneven (some thick and some thin parts.) I like the texture. The yarn is Silk Garden Lite (silk, mohair and lamb's wool.) The colors are purple, hunter green, brown, red, rust, orange. The pattern book sweater is shown in lovely greens and blue, very sea-like.


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow, now that is a catapult!


----------



## chickkie

Kookabura Song Lyrics

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Merry, merry king of the bush is he
Laugh, Kookaburra! Laugh, Kookaburra!
What a life you lead

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Merry, merry, merry little bird is he
Sing, Kookaburra! Sing, Kookabura!
Sing your song for me.

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Eating all the gum drops he can see
Stop, Kookaburra! Stop, Kookaburra!
Leave some there for me

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Counting all the monkeys he can see
Stop, Kookaburra! Stop, Kookaburra!
Thats not a monkey that is me.


----------



## iamsam

thank you for the lovely quilt picture - beautiful as always.

the island is beautiful - I loved it when I was there.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! we arrived home last night but I was so tired I didn't post.
> 
> We were on the Plane in Victoria yesterday morning at 7 am ready (we thought) to take off, when the captain told us that the plane had something wrong with the ice remover and we couldn't take off.
> 
> So back into the terminal -- We fly stand bye as parents of an employee so it is worrisome as with over l00 people trying to get off the Island we didn't think we had a chance to get back to Calgary, After standing in line for over an hour they told us there were open seats at 4 pm and 8 pm and they though we could get seats - direct to Calgary, rather than going to Vancouver and trying to get home that way. We decided to wait and luckily got on the 4 pm flight -- which is 5 pm here and we didn't get in the house until nearly 8 oclock . So it was a very long day in a fairly small airport and not too many really comfortable seats. Any way, we are home and rested now.
> 
> ====
> First of all we had a good trip. We enjoyed looking around Duncan and as there is an excellent hospital and other necessary things there we feel it is a pretty good place for us. Lots of aparatments or condos for rent. The weather was lovely although today there was the tail end of a huge storm that hit the Philipines recently and pouring rain and high winds so we would likely not have gotten out today.
> 
> It looks as if it should work out for us - we will go once the kids have sold their house and bought one there, we will make the move.
> 
> ----
> It is so good to see Sam here again. I do read that he is having problems breathing and I am glad he is going to go to the doctor.
> 
> I haven't even tried to catch up -- so I hope, if there is anything really important from this last week that someone will let me know. I see that Charlotte has had her surgery and it went well. Also I am sorry to hear that Marianne has some worries.
> 
> *Gwen* My Prayers are with you for your surgery tomorrow. I hope it is a 'piece of cake'
> 
> *Pup* I hope you don't get too tired on your first week back at work.
> 
> *Gage's mom* - sorry you lost your wonderful pet. It is always so sad. Glad to hear you are getting your move under control.
> 
> *Julie* - what can I say. I am sorry things have been so nasty from Fale's family.
> I didn't even hear about the last race until last night . Sorry NZ lost --
> 
> It sounds as if most of the Boat crew and boat were from 'down under'
> 
> I am not even going to try to read back over l50 pages -- so let me know if there is anyone really facing recent difficulties. Oh, how is dreamweaver doing, Rookie? I hope she is improving and able to come home soon.
> 
> I really missed you guys but actually it did my shoulder a lot of good being off line for nearly a week. I am going to have to be careful of my computer time as it seems to bother it a bit.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY A BIT LATE Sam -- I hope you had a good one. I hope you are enjoying your new color scheme. The girls all have done a great job but we sure did miss you.
> 
> I hope you had a good one. Sorry I missed it .


----------



## iamsam

how close to the children will you be in you live in Duncan?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> We had some wonderful walks and visits to the coastal villages and also the oak bay ocean walk in Victoria - here are a few pictures.
> 
> The mural picture is in Chemainus - a small town north of Duncan where we will be going. My Cousin David Maclagan painted it about 30 years ago. The whole town has murals everywhere. Dave is a well known BC painter and teacher - he taught art for years at Capilano College in north Vancouver.
> 
> He also took 'art cruises' as a teacher all through Europe and around the world. He is a wonderful watercolorist too.


----------



## Railyn

DH and I have watched "Pumpkin Chunkin" for several years now. This year it will be extra fun.


----------



## iamsam

this is great wannabear - thank you.

sam



wannabear said:


> I think this is the definitive long version of the song, with every verse in existence. I can never hear the word 'kookaburra' without this song leaping to mind. We learned it in school.


----------



## iamsam

that should keep her warm. great color.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We had sitting in the old gum tree...merry merry king of the bush is he...don't remember any more! In Texas.
> 
> Hard to type on the phone. Finished Susie sweater already and started one for her sister, Saida Rose. Hope the pic posts.


----------



## iamsam

that has to have some serious recoil.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hi Purple, sounds just like me. Thankful when that happens I usually have Jamie with me and she reminds me I really don't need it. but if I want to buy this or that for her I can. :-D


----------



## iamsam

thanks chikkie.

sam



chickkie said:


> Kookabura Song Lyrics


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, now that is a catapult!


Seems like it is growing taller everyday or I'm shorter than I think I am. :lol: :lol: Still not finished but getting there.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Seems like it is growing taller everyday or I'm shorter than I think I am. :lol: :lol: Still not finished but getting there.


Has anything been fired from it yet- or is that for the film crew?


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> DH and I have watched "Pumpkin Chunkin" for several years now. This year it will be extra fun.


That is neat I have only seen it once. The teens watch it with their father. I have been to learned there is one much closer to us only they only have trebuchets no catapults. :|


----------



## machriste

sam

I remember finding something like straw in it every so often.[/quote]

Yes! I have found that too. The fibers were very short, and I just pulled them out. Thought it might be a bit sticky on the skin!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that has to have some serious recoil.
> 
> sam


It should for sure, we will find out next weekend and hopefully there are no problems with it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Has anything been fired from it yet- or is that for the film crew?


It isn't quiet finished yet. The film crew will get to see it's first throw, I think. I still have to finish the net for it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It isn't quiet finished yet. The film crew will get to see it's first throw, I think. I still have to finish the net for it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

You had better get to knitting Caren - that net is going to be some project!!!! I found this soup recipe - I may make a few changes - but it will be on the menu this week sometime- Any suggestions??????
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/German-Vegetable-Soup?pmcode=INIDV03T&_mid=2567570&_rid=2567570.1078328.143936


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> You had better get to knitting Caren - that net is going to be some project!!!! I found this soup recipe - I may make a few changes - but it will be on the menu this week sometime- Any suggestions??????
> 
> this doesn't send me to a soup receipt.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Hi Purple, sounds just like me. Thankful when that happens I usually have Jamie with me and she reminds me I really don't need it. but if I want to buy this or that for her I can. :-D


WOW!! That's some catapult...not surprised it's going to be on Discovery!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorry about that - try this Caren-
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/German-Vegetable-Soup?pmcode=INIDV03T&_mid=2567570&_rid=2567570.1078328.143936


NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had better get to knitting Caren - that net is going to be some project!!!! I found this soup recipe - I may make a few changes - but it will be on the menu this week sometime- Any suggestions??????
> 
> this doesn't send me to a soup receipt.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Would the maggies sweep you? or did they know you and leve you alone.


The ones my folks used to feed never swooped us even when their babies were young. But I have been the target of an over-protective magpie parent. Not a nice experience!


----------



## pacer

Good evening. 

Shirley...Welcome back. So glad you had a wonderful trip.

Julie...I know you are hurting but are putting things into perspective so that you can go on living a positive and caring lifestyle. So proud of you for doing so. You are truly loved by many.

Praying for those battling illnesses and diseases as well as waiting for homes to sell so life can continue on.

Need to get some rest as I have to go into work at 4AM and then teach a knitting class. Thought I was getting 2 students but found out I will have 4 so I am really excited. I have decided that I want to work just my scheduled hours Mon-Wed so I can prepare for my trip. Looking forward to our mini gathering in Chicago this week. Kathy I am happy to hear that you are going to attempt to make it.


----------



## nicho

jknappva said:


> I absolutely love your pictures of the 'native flora and fauna'!! As I mentioned before, they appear so exotic since we don't have anything at all like them. Perhaps 'fauna' was the wrong word since you had a picture of the colorful bird!
> JuneK


Glad you like them. I am happy to share as I too love seeing photos from other places.

Denise


----------



## kehinkle

5mmdpns said:


> Kathy, when you have 40 stitches on the needle, you do the heel flap on 20 stitches and you do this for 20 rows. Zoe
> 
> Sock pattern for 40 stitches.
> http://www.sweaterscapes.com/sockinst.htm


Thanks for this reference. I am doing toe up with short row heel (darowil's workshop) but doing them for a 5 yo. Wasn't sure about how many sts to slip but a nice lady from South Haven told me.


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been incredibly busy this month. I went on retreats the first & second weekends of this month. Both of them went really well. The leaders of both of them were amazing. On the Sunday of the second retreat, I had really powerful vision that I'd like to share here. 

I saw Light in everyone in the room. It went out beyond our building & saw Light coming from people in Tiffin, Ohio & then beyond that. I saw Light coming from President Obama & people in the US & then it went across the ocean, and I saw Light in David Cameron, Angela Merkel, Bashir Assad, and Vladamir Putin. I didn't want to see Light in Assad & Putin, but I did, so I can't hate them anymore. And then the Light went clear around the world & I saw how we are all connected to each other & the world. It was one of the most beautiful things that I have ever seen.

Last Friday I gave a poetry reading, which was way more work than I anticipated. I had to sort through several poems & try to decide which of them to read. I also had to rehearse one prayer/poem/vocal ministry with a friend of mine, which went wonderfully. Not many people came, but I couldn't ask for a better audience. They all listened deeply & hung on my every word, which could have left me with a swelled head but didn't. The atmosphere was very relaxed, and the owners of the coffee shop were great.

I've also been working a LOT of overtime. We worked 12 hour days this past week & are on them this week, too. I simply don't have time to get on here. Truth be told, I'm kind of tired right now.

I finally decided which Aran patterns I'm going to use to knit my new sweater. I bought the yarn at Knitapalooza but didn't like the pattern nearly as much as I thought I did. I knit a very large swatch (a whole skein's worth) so I could actually see the patterns. Anyhow, today I cast on 150 stitches & started the ribbing. No, I don't have any pictures yet because it's frankly too boring to share at this point. I also started a simple scarf knit on the bias out of purple & blue mohair which I also bought at knitapalooza.


----------



## nicho

Southern Gal said:


> what beautiful plants you have down under  when i think of that area, nothing green comes to mind, so thank you for turning my perception around. isn't this just the greatest thing this internet t party/pen pal global what ever you want to call it. how else would be see bits and pcs from everywhere like we have on here. love it.


My pleasure Southern Gal.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorry about that - try this Caren-
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/German-Vegetable-Soup?pmcode=INIDV03T&_mid=2567570&_rid=2567570.1078328.143936


It's ok, that sound similar to a soup I made for my bunch many years ago when money was tight. It sure sounds good thank for posting it I'll have to make it up. I will leave the salt out seems how there is salt in the cubes and in the tomato/vegetable juice. Other than that not sure until I taste it if I'd change, maybe sub mushrooms and leave out the beef bullion cubes use vegetable ones to make it vegetarian. Barley is always a good addition to soups like this. or another whole grain


----------



## chickkie

NanaCaren said:


> It's ok, that sound similar to a soup I made for my bunch many years ago when money was tight. It sure sounds good thank for posting it I'll have to make it up. I will leave the salt out seems how there is salt in the cubes and in the tomato/vegetable juice. Other than that not sure until I taste it if I'd change, maybe sub mushrooms and leave out the beef bullion cubes use vegetable ones to make it vegetarian. Barley is always a good addition to soups like this. or another whole grain


quinoa might be good in it too


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


Did anyone post a pic of a kookaburra yet? And the Aussie version of the song you are thinking of goes like this:

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Merry, merry king of the bush is he
Laugh kookaburra, laugh kookaburra
Gay your life must be.


----------



## kehinkle

Southern Gal said:


> i have found on pinterest the neatest idea and cheap also, to wear on halloween at our church trunk or treat. well, its not off pinterest, but its a orange t shirt, you cut the face features from bk felt eyes nose mouth, its quick stick felt, you lay the shirt flat and peal and place the face features, you run a elastic thread through the bottom to blouse it and can put polyfil in to puff you up, then the stem is brown, (i am gonna use a paper bag) glue it around the center of a head band, and take green pipe cleaners and wrap around a pencil to make the squiggly stuff, use green felt, to cut some leaves and glue on the head band and wear, they show bk jeans and bk long sleeve t under the orange t, but thats optional. thats gonna me by costume. :lol:


Sounds cute and easy to do. Make sure you post a picture.


----------



## NanaCaren

chickkie said:


> quinoa might be good in it too


Yes thank you !!!! I was trying to think of the name but had a lapse of memory. I am trying to use more whole grains that add extra protein for Chrissy.


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> Yes thank you !!!! I was trying to think of the name but had a lapse of memory. I am trying to use more whole grains that add extra protein for Chrissy.


How are you holding up??. I have been reading to catch up from the day of being gone. You have been painting and and who knows what all. Make sure you rest a little somewhere in all of this or you will get sick.


----------



## nicho

Have just caught up to the end of the TP and it is interesting to learn there are other verses to the kookaburra song I learned as a child. Wow, I never knew that, and to think that many of you in different parts of the world sang it too. Love it!

Now I must get off the computer and attend to some chores. Boring but necessary! Have a good day/evening.

Till later,
Denise


----------



## martina

Aran
Good to hear from you again. You certainly have been very busy lately.


----------



## kehinkle

NanaCaren said:


> Hi Purple, sounds just like me. Thankful when that happens I usually have Jamie with me and she reminds me I really don't need it. but if I want to buy this or that for her I can. :-D


How tall is that thing and are they going to need an oversize permit to move it ?!


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> how close to the children will you be in you live in Duncan?
> 
> sam


It is just one child. We will be in the Duncan area and so will they-- if you look at a map Duncan is the main small city in the Cowichan Bay area just north of Victoria- about an hour's drive at the most. It is a very small area and the absolute outside distance would be about 20 minutes in any direction to the French Immersian schools and to the beaches.. We will just have to see. I know my son is gung ho to go but not sure whether dil really wants to go and she is the immovable one. I think it would be a good move for them, but she seems a bit overwhelmed so we just have to wait . She told me she wants to go, but she told us today she was not looking at internet information about houses etc. as what was the point until she is sure they were going. Very different than my son who is checking houses to get ideas, and schools as are we. We have decided after talking today that we will just not get our 'knickers in a knot' as once the house is sold and they go look we will believe it. She also said today that she" wasn't sure she could tolerate the rain for the winter" and if she could say abra ca dabra and be there it would be a piece of cake" --we told her it doesn't work that way. She said she dreads what they have to do. -- Son says they are going, she says she wants to but it will be a lot of work. I don't feel we should influence either of them -- we feel it would be a good move for them but we will see. We loved it there but mainly we want to be near where they are -- Our little one is 9 now and we don't want to be far from her. We shall just have to see. We are people who make up our minds then do it and that is how our son was raised - she is a procrastinator so we will see. We have decided to quietly get organized and if we go we go -- if we don't we might look for another place here in Calgary if this is where they stay. We are in a rented condo and not terribly thrilled with the people running it. Management company has changed 3 times since we moved here.

We make decisions quickly - and then go for it -- we never hesitate after we have decided. Some people can't make up their minds about things so it is harder for them. Oh well. so nice to talk to you Sam.


----------



## Designer1234

A couple of you have mailed parcels to me -- I talked to the Post office today and they told me it can take up to over 3 weeks for parcels to arrive from the Eastern part of the States. I will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


oh sam, what memories you just brought back. i used to dance with keagan when he was a baby and rock and sing to him about kooaburra sittin in an old gum tree, a merry merry queen of the bush is she, maybe ?????????can't remember it now, then i changed it to tinkerbell sits in tree. don't know why


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Good luck on the parking situation...hope the stall is successful! Our days are definitely shorter now...we barely have 12 hrs of daylight. Winter is on the way!
> JuneK


And ours are definitely getting longer


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> I would love that kind of garden work, the easy stuff that is. I still have to get a few more of my herbs into new pots for the winter.
> 
> Oh dear it is never good when you run out of beads. I can imagine your db is going to look fabulous when finished.
> 
> I too am behind even though I told myself I was not going be. I should be out painting the rest of the catapult.


I hope you are taking pictures for the workshop Purple!


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Spent an enjoyable beautiful day in South Haven, MI with a nice group of KPers. There were 7 of us at various times. Three ladies from Detroit area, three locals and one from Toledo area. Kinda come when you can/leave when you need to kind of thing. I had lunch at a cafe and visited the lys (yeah, two skeins of yarn and a set of #1 dpns) and sampled olive oils and basalmic vinegars at a place called Olive Cart. So many different varieties. Plus they had samples made with their mixes to taste. Then to top things off, wine tasting across the street. Five tastes for five dollars and a small piece of chocolate and you get to keep the stemless wine glass. Also got some knitting of the socks done, heels and partway up and three rounds on the crocheted baby blanket. Cheryl, who set it up, is very nice and pleasant to talk to. Will see her again tomorrow but not sure on the others. Nice to have someone to knit/crochet with and talk to. She does filet crochet. Very pretty.

Julie, keep up the forward looking attitude but remember the good times with Fale. Don't let her take those away. You might want to write them down, also. Seems like I can't remember any of the good times with my ex and there were alot of them.

Prayers for all who are experiencing medical problems or with family members. Gwen, seems the waiting time went fast. Monday is right around the corner. Let Marianne know she and hers are still in my thoughts. Jinx and Charlotte, healing energy your way. 

Loved the flower pix, pix of the birds and the song. Brought back memories to me. Will post the pix I promised last TP. Finally sent them to my tablet.

Later,

OH Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> How are you holding up??. I have been reading to catch up from the day of being gone. You have been painting and and who knows what all. Make sure you rest a little somewhere in all of this or you will get sick.


Thank you I am hanging in most of catapult is painted. They will work on the rest of it in the next few days. I will have to get the net finished so it can be tested. I fall into bed at night and next thing i know it is morning time to start all over again. MotoGP tomorrow morning that always relaxes me.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> How tall is that thing and are they going to need an oversize permit to move it ?!


It shouldn't need an oversized permit. according to the measurements they were given. It s smaller than some of the ones that are entered. I am just making the net how I am told and painting. 
I do know it is way too big for someone that is not height friendly to be climbing up on to do the painting.


----------



## iamsam

when I make vegetable soup I leave out all meat and meat products - that is just my preference - I want to taste the vegies without the meat - I also like to use v-8 juice in it - I need a stock pot to make it in since by the time I am done I have put in everything but the kitchen sink - I also like it thick so the juice and vegies both reach the top of the pot. as I said - pure preference on my part.

sam

what I am never sure of is what spices - if they are at all needed. sometimes I use a little thyme.



AZ Sticks said:


> You had better get to knitting Caren - that net is going to be some project!!!! I found this soup recipe - I may make a few changes - but it will be on the menu this week sometime- Any suggestions??????
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/German-Vegetable-Soup?pmcode=INIDV03T&_mid=2567570&_rid=2567570.1078328.143936


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> but you are having summer darowil - I would trade you in a New York minute.
> 
> sam


Think we're living in the wrong places Sam. I don't like summer. I love this weather we are currently having- 27C (round 80F)-except that Septmeber has been far too warm so I wonder what is ahead of us. Currently we are about 3C (5 1/2F) above average- with today 'only' 8 above average and tomorrow 12 . So I would imagine we are in for hottest September on record . Once we reach mid to high 90s I don't appreciate it at all. Although I got fed up with the ongoing cold of a London (UK) winter I didn't really mind it. Wouldn't fancy the real cold that some of you like Zoe face for so long. Would love to expereince it for a while. But don't know whether I would choose her winter in exchange for my summer as I have never been in weather that cold for any length of time. It is fun for a while but I suspect it would soon lose that!


----------



## 5mmdpns

nicho said:


> The ones my folks used to feed never swooped us even when their babies were young. But I have been the target of an over-protective magpie parent. Not a nice experience!


When I was 16, I raised three magpies. They were very tame and loved to take shiny bottle caps off my shoes. They loved anything red too. I would hand feed them. Eventually they flew away although one would hand around for a while. When fall came they all left. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> when I make vegetable soup I leave out all meat and meat products - that is just my preference - I want to taste the vegies without the meat - I also like to use v-8 juice in it - I need a stock pot to make it in since by the time I am done I have put in everything but the kitchen sink - I also like it thick so the juice and vegies both reach the top of the pot. as I said - pure preference on my part.
> 
> sam
> 
> what I am never sure of is what spices - if they are at all needed. sometimes I use a little thyme.


I do the same thing I have always had one of my bunch that didn't eat meat. Nieces and nephews included. 
I like to put a by leaf or two in all my soups and stews. V-8 is my go to as it has lots of flavor and some spices in it. Garlic, onion, thyme, bay leaf some times oregano or marjoram. Parsley is a must for me at the end.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> when I make vegetable soup I leave out all meat and meat products - that is just my preference - I want to taste the vegies without the meat - I also like to use v-8 juice in it - I need a stock pot to make it in since by the time I am done I have put in everything but the kitchen sink - I also like it thick so the juice and vegies both reach the top of the pot. as I said - pure preference on my part.
> 
> sam
> 
> what I am never sure of is what spices - if they are at all needed. sometimes I use a little thyme.


Sounds like you like a really thick minestrone soup! We need a minestrone soup to start off the next KTP, Sam!!!!!
Zoe


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you aran - the retreats sound as though they were worth attending.

sam



Aran said:


> I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been incredibly busy this month. I went on retreats the first & second weekends of this month. Both of them went really well. The leaders of both of them were amazing. On the Sunday of the second retreat, I had really powerful vision that I'd like to share here.
> 
> I saw Light in everyone in the room. It went out beyond our building & saw Light coming from people in Tiffin, Ohio & then beyond that. I saw Light coming from President Obama & people in the US & then it went across the ocean, and I saw Light in David Cameron, Angela Merkel, Bashir Assad, and Vladamir Putin. I didn't want to see Light in Assad & Putin, but I did, so I can't hate them anymore. And then the Light went clear around the world & I saw how we are all connected to each other & the world. It was one of the most beautiful things that I have ever seen.
> 
> Last Friday I gave a poetry reading, which was way more work than I anticipated. I had to sort through several poems & try to decide which of them to read. I also had to rehearse one prayer/poem/vocal ministry with a friend of mine, which went wonderfully. Not many people came, but I couldn't ask for a better audience. They all listened deeply & hung on my every word, which could have left me with a swelled head but didn't. The atmosphere was very relaxed, and the owners of the coffee shop were great.
> 
> I've also been working a LOT of overtime. We worked 12 hour days this past week & are on them this week, too. I simply don't have time to get on here. Truth be told, I'm kind of tired right now.
> 
> I finally decided which Aran patterns I'm going to use to knit my new sweater. I bought the yarn at Knitapalooza but didn't like the pattern nearly as much as I thought I did. I knit a very large swatch (a whole skein's worth) so I could actually see the patterns. Anyhow, today I cast on 150 stitches & started the ribbing. No, I don't have any pictures yet because it's frankly too boring to share at this point. I also started a simple scarf knit on the bias out of purple & blue mohair which I also bought at knitapalooza.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Sounds like you like a really thick minestrone soup! We need a minestrone soup to start off the next KTP, Sam!!!!!
> Zoe


Awesome idea !!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night everyone morning starts early tomorrow if I want to catch MotoGP, the rest of the races will be recorded.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


The most common one is 
Kookaburra sits in the old Gum tree
Merry merry King of the bush is he
Laugh Kookaburra laugh
Kookaburra gay your life must be.

There are a number of other later variations such as 
Kookaburra sits on the electirc wire
Jumping up and down iwth hias pants on fire
Laugh Kookaburra laugh
Kookaburra gay your life must be.
(in fact this has a number of different endings)

Can't find a photo of a kookaburra for you Sam. Didn't think I had one.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope your day is wonderful Julie - keeping you close to my heart...... Just talked to Rick and Charlotte - they are both doing fine and she sounds wonderful... the hospital has great doctors and she is in good hands there - Rick says if she would just listen to him she would get better faster ... ha! like that is going to happen.... keep them in your prayers and good thoughts - Now that I have heard from her I will get dressed and head out into the yard for some nature time. Wishing everyone a joy filled day. - luv-AZ


Thanks for the update.. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Sitting in the gum drop tree eating all the gum drops he can see, laugh kookaburra laugh save some there for me
> 
> Maybe? Not sure.


Mixed two versions together here. Mine above and another

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree 
eating all the gumdrops he can find
Stop Kookaburra stop
Kookaburra leave some there for me.

This always confuses me becuase to me a gumdrop is a lollie/sweet whatever. Not something that would be hanging in a tree for a kookaburra to eat.
But until you mixed them together I had never noticed the use of gum in them both. It clearly refers to the tree- its almost one word. Isn't it funny how we perceive language?

I'm amazed that somany of you all learnt the song- I had assumed it was one that we elarnt here becuase it is a kookaburra. They really sound such cheerful birds when they laugh.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> here are a couple more - such a pretty place. It is worth a trip to the Island. Victoria is a lovely coastal city - there was a huge liner in port ready to go up to Alaska. We wished we were going on it.


Good to have you back SHirley- its so tiring doing nothing in a airport all day isn't it?
Sounds like you willl be disappointed if the move doesn't go ahead now. Great that it looks like it will all work well for you all.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Think we're living in the wrong places Sam. I don't like summer. I love this weather we are currently having- 27C (round 80F)-except that Septmeber has been far too warm so I wonder what is ahead of us. Currently we are about 3C (5 1/2F) above average- with today 'only' 8 above average and tomorrow 12 . So I would imagine we are in for hottest September on record . Once we reach mid to high 90s I don't appreciate it at all. Although I got fed up with the ongoing cold of a London (UK) winter I didn't really mind it. Wouldn't fancy the real cold that some of you like Zoe face for so long. Would love to expereince it for a while. But don't know whether I would choose her winter in exchange for my summer as I have never been in weather that cold for any length of time. It is fun for a while but I suspect it would soon lose that!


It is something you do get to live with. We have lived in the North all our lives except for the years in New Zealand. I loved it there as the climate was mild but I have to admit when I was younger I did miss the lovely bright winter days when every thing was crisp and sharp on a cold day. As I get older it is less appealing to say the least. Especially when it is windy cold with a windchill factor. I do find anything over 85F too hot for me though. We used to go to Arizona in early April and would often get 2 or 3 weeks of over 90 and I wouldn't want that kind of heat for very long that would be pretty hard for us to deal with.


----------



## darowil

chickkie said:


> Kookabura Song Lyrics
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Merry, merry king of the bush is he
> Laugh, Kookaburra! Laugh, Kookaburra!
> What a life you lead
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Merry, merry, merry little bird is he
> Sing, Kookaburra! Sing, Kookabura!
> Sing your song for me.
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Eating all the gum drops he can see
> Stop, Kookaburra! Stop, Kookaburra!
> Leave some there for me
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Counting all the monkeys he can see
> Stop, Kookaburra! Stop, Kookaburra!
> Thats not a monkey that is me.


Never heard two of those.
And this has bush rather than woods- which is the correct version becuase we don't have woods over here, we have bush. So what would a Kookaburra be doing in a wood?


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> The ones my folks used to feed never swooped us even when their babies were young. But I have been the target of an over-protective magpie parent. Not a nice experience!


They clearly knew who you all were and that you were not a threat to the babies.
My most interesting experience was one day I was being swooped and put my bag on top of my head. Left alone. As soon as I took it off they swooped again, and this was repeated a number of times. I was interested in how they ignored something moving that wasn't a person. They clearly 'owned' a fair bit of the land round the oath I was on. Needless to say I choose a different route home.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> We had some wonderful walks and visits to the coastal villages and also the oak bay ocean walk in Victoria - here are a few pictures.
> 
> The mural picture is in Chemainus - a small town north of Duncan where we will be going. My Cousin David Maclagan painted it about 30 years ago. The whole town has murals everywhere. Dave is a well known BC painter and teacher - he taught art for years at Capilano College in north Vancouver.
> 
> He also took 'art cruises' as a teacher all through Europe and around the world. He is a wonderful watercolorist too.


Beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Never heard two of those.
> And this has bush rather than woods- which is the correct version becuase we don't have woods over here, we have bush. So what would a Kookaburra be doing in a wood?


 :thumbup: I dont remember anything about monkeys either.
I googled the song and most sites had the monkey on as verse 3.
:shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley- I have made a decision, just to look forwards- no regrets. What has happened has happened - I don't believe Fale does not love me any longer- Just events or rather people are trying to make it look that way- but as I said it is a matter of looking forward.
> I have heard that maybe only two or even perhaps only one crew member of the US boat were actually American- maybe they need tighter rules for who can sail what!? As Oracle was built at Warkworth, it is sort of a NZ victory whoever won!
> Our clocks have gone forwards- but the day is turning cloudy. Tomorrow I must start organising my pots and what I would like to grow. I would like to get some sage started- I love it as a stuffing- am known to make it without anything to stuff. Soon I must start watering the pots, at the rate the ground is drying out.


Going forwards is definately the right direction! Good for you. Our clocks go forward next Sat night.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I dont remember anything about monkeys either.
> I googled the song and most sites had the monkey on as verse 3.
> :shock:


Maybe becuase we all know that monkeys don't live in gum trees- and nowhere near kookaburras?


----------



## darowil

Heading out to Vicky's place soon. David is going to help with the gardneing but as I have a slight migraine (surprise surprise!) I will just have to relax and knit I guess. ALmost worth the migraine!


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Going forwards is definately the right direction! Good for you. Our clocks go forward next Sat night.


We went to quite a few volunteer fire brigade competitions with the warkworth team -- so we were in Warkworth quite often as the two teams practiced together. One of the boys on Pats fire dept. team sailed in one of the big races. lots of memories. Shirley


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Maybe becuase we all know that monkeys don't live in gum trees- and nowhere near kookaburras?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the update.. :thumbup:


That is great - give her my love if you talk to her. Shirley


----------



## EJS

Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
Tired tonight so headed to bed.
Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> It's ok, that sound similar to a soup I made for my bunch many years ago when money was tight. It sure sounds good thank for posting it I'll have to make it up. I will leave the salt out seems how there is salt in the cubes and in the tomato/vegetable juice. Other than that not sure until I taste it if I'd change, maybe sub mushrooms and leave out the beef bullion cubes use vegetable ones to make it vegetarian. Barley is always a good addition to soups like this. or another whole grain


Like the barley idea!


----------



## AZ Sticks

chickkie said:


> quinoa might be good in it too


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


They are so cool!! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Yahoo, I am finally back. Had issues with the computer been off since Thursday night, now it is Saturday night. I have finally caught up after an hour or so of reading the last weeks tp and now this one. 

Thank you all for your condolences regarding my china girl.

Sam I am so happy that you are doing better. This is the version I learned of the Kookaburra song....

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
Merry, merry king of the bush is he
Laugh kookaburra, laugh kookaburra
Gay your life must be


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> when I make vegetable soup I leave out all meat and meat products - that is just my preference - I want to taste the vegies without the meat - I also like to use v-8 juice in it - I need a stock pot to make it in since by the time I am done I have put in everything but the kitchen sink - I also like it thick so the juice and vegies both reach the top of the pot. as I said - pure preference on my part.
> 
> sam
> 
> what I am never sure of is what spices - if they are at all needed. sometimes I use a little thyme.


I like the idea of it being vegetarian -


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> I do the same thing I have always had one of my bunch that didn't eat meat. Nieces and nephews included.
> I like to put a by leaf or two in all my soups and stews. V-8 is my go to as it has lots of flavor and some spices in it. Garlic, onion, thyme, bay leaf some times oregano or marjoram. Parsley is a must for me at the end.


I'm taking notes!


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Marianne, miss you so much, but do understand what you are going through, just know that this to shall pass, you are favored in The Lord, and the prayers going up for you will hold you up. Like Gwen, you are very special, and favored by The Lord, so rest in the fact that you are healed already. :-D Love you Sis.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, sounds like a nice trip. I loved that area. When we lived on Whitbey Island we woud visit several times a year. I knit Al and my DD cowichan sweaters.

AZ i like idea of being a vegetarian also and manage some days of the week. I will be eating vegetarian on my retreat. Easy though, they cook! When I do eat meat/fish it's at dinner. I have oatmeal for breakfast and usually humuus for lunch.

Love the pics.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> That is great - give her my love if you talk to her. Shirley


Will do Shirley!


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, sounds like a nice trip. I loved that area. When we lived on Whitbey Island we woud visit several times a year. I knit Al and my DD cowichan sweaters.
> 
> AZ i like idea of being a vegetarian also and manage some days of the week. I will be eating vegetarian on my retreat. Easy though, they cook! When I do eat meat/fish it's at dinner. I have oatmeal for breakfast and usually humuus for lunch.
> 
> Love the pics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I don't know that I'll get caught up tonight, well, I know that I won't get caught up tonight as I'm just plain ole pooped. 
Yesterday we had to drop of DSM's car at the mechanics by 8am for the winterizing then we did a bit of running to and found a dehydrator so then had to go get stuff to dehydrate, started some beef jerky. Then we worked in her attached garage and got that about halfway cleaned out, we were using it as an adhoc storage while they were doing her kitchen renovations, we spent a couple hours working on that, then we were at the farmers market this morning by 7:30 am, and then ran to get a few more things we needed for jam and drying, made 8 jars of peach jam, and finished the beef jerky. The way DH was eating the jerky, it is a hit, we'll start drying apples on Monday. I also spent a couple hours cleaning in the detached garage this afternoon, it was just a mess, my grandmother kept so much stuff. DH came out and he helped a bit and also found some tools he can use when he's on the road in the semi if he needs to do a quick fix on a hose or something. I did a little knitting on a market bag, but didn't get a lot done, I will concentrate on sitting and knitting tomorrow I think. I could use a chiropractor, massage, and a very stiff drink, I don't think wine is going to do it, oh! wine, I have wine, I forgot I brought it home, I think I'll go grab a glass. and the cord for the phone so I can download the pics I took for you all the last week or so. Well, I'm off to get caught up now that I've given you all a very long version of a short story. Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed, take care all and talk to morrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


absolutely love the hats. I know some grandsons that would love those. What a a great job you have done.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Like the barley idea!


Barley is sort of my go too grain, I have loved it since I was a little girl.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Barley is sort of my go too grain, I have loved it since I was a little girl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know that I'll get caught up tonight, well, I know that I won't get caught up tonight as I'm just plain ole pooped.
> 
> I was pooped just reading what you have gotten done. Yeah on the the dehydrator, I love mine. Well now I use my oven, it has a a setting for it.
> I'm with you on the drink needing to be stronger than wine. Settled for wine though tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:


   It is so versatile can put it in so many different dishes.

Well my Chrissy just got home from their Homecoming dance. I can go back to bed. She was to stay at a friend but wasn't feeling well. Love that kids she called to let me know she was coming home.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am up to Op. 24. I learned I can't read in the car...but good to see Aran and hear Charlotte`s news. I am making good progress on Saida Rose`s sweater. Hers is teal. Not that late but I am whooped...off to sleep for tonight. We should arrive tomorrow.

P.S. Autocorrect is driving me crazy. It should say p for page 24. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Poledra65

Here a few of the pics I was going to send last week.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I don't know that I'll get caught up tonight, well, I know that I won't get caught up tonight as I'm just plain ole pooped.
> 
> I was pooped just reading what you have gotten done. Yeah on the the dehydrator, I love mine. Well now I use my oven, it has a a setting for it.
> I'm with you on the drink needing to be stronger than wine. Settled for wine though tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Me too. A nice fairly sweet Moscato.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


Those are so cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Here a few of the pics I was going to send last week.


Good photos! Snow already! :shock:


----------



## Pontuf

Im sure Fale had no idea what he was signing. And i believe that he was brought back for purely financial reasons.
maybe to take money out of the country illegally.

Bless you dear Julie. You of all people surely do not deserve this.

XO
PONTUF

betc


5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you know that Fale likely never remembered igning those forms. You also know that no matter what they do, you will always be in Fale's heart and he has given his heart to you. Blessings of peace be upon you. Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Charlotte, how are you?


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - I love the song.
sam



darowil said:


> The most common one is
> Kookaburra sits in the old Gum tree
> Merry merry King of the bush is he
> Laugh Kookaburra laugh
> Kookaburra gay your life must be.
> 
> There are a number of other later variations such as
> Kookaburra sits on the electirc wire
> Jumping up and down iwth hias pants on fire
> Laugh Kookaburra laugh
> Kookaburra gay your life must be.
> (in fact this has a number of different endings)
> 
> Can't find a photo of a kookaburra for you Sam. Didn't think I had one.


----------



## iamsam

those are wonderful ejs - great job.

sam



EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


----------



## Pontuf

Bi everyone. I miss you all! I'm on page 17 trying to catch up. Great recipesSam.rick is going to make the pickled eggs. We are intrigued by the 7up inclusion.
I want to apologize to any of you who i have written notes to within the last few months. They were hardly legible. I am left handed and my writing has been seriously compromised. Thqt should have been a huge clue to me!I worked with the OT today and made her work on my penmanship. She wanted to work on other things she thought were more important but i am a letter writer and writing notes and papers are very important to me so i made her teach me the exercises to strengthen the parts of my hand that will strengthen my writing skills. She recommended an app to help.she also recommended a memory app and it teaches you to remember names which i am going to get rick to work on he's always frustrated by not remembering names of people he just meets. I am guilty of the same. The apps are in my phone ill post them tomorrow as my phone is plugged in down stairs. And i am not allowed to go down the stairs by myself. ;(  And rick is a sleep in our bed. Poor guy slept in my room last night in the hospital.
I'm going to go back and try to catch up. Two things i have questions on.what is going on with Marianne and what is being filmed at Nana's house?can someone pm me?

Thanks so much. I hope to catch up tonight but am on the ipad and its fighting me also i have to use a left hand finger to type

I love you and miss you all.you are in in my prayers

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Sam glad to see you back. Kate, julie and Darowil you did a great job hosting last week

XO


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Sam glad to see you back. Kate, julie and Darowil you did a great job hosting last week
> 
> XO


Dear Charlotte- you are up so late! - it is 8-30 p.m., here- I have not checked who else is online- but please know I am praying for you! Pats to Pontuf- Ringo is perched on his blanket on the sofa! He looks so comfortable- I am sure Pontuf is by your side! Take care, and God Bless!


----------



## ptofValerie

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for the caffeine hit! I needed that.
> 
> Grey squirrels are an issue here in the UK, mostly because since they were introduced in the 19th century they have pretty much replaced the native red squirrel. But I have greys in the garden and they are amusing to watch.


Grey squirrels were introduced to Ireland in 1929 and they are increasingly common, so much so that I now see them as part of road kill. I'm enjoying an interesting couple of days. I have friends from the US visiting and the settled weather has allowed them to visit places in comfort. No big raincoats to carry about. I've finished the baby blanket I've been crocheting and I'm now doing a small project that is a door stop in the shape of a British beach hut. The yarn and pattern were part of a kit that came with a summer issue of a magazine. Many of you are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Grey squirrels were introduced to Ireland in 1929 and they are increasingly common, so much so that I now see them as part of road kill. I'm enjoying an interesting couple of days. I have friends from the US visiting and the settled weather has allowed them to visit places in comfort. No big raincoats to carry about. I've finished the baby blanket I've been crocheting and I'm now doing a small project that is a door stop in the shape of a British beach hut. The yarn and pattern were part of a kit that came with a summer issue of a magazine. Many of you are in my prayers.


when I was in Scotland in 2011, staying with a cousin near the Cairngorm Mountains we had the privilege of watching a red squirrel feeding- they are so beautiful! When I was growing up ( I was born 1946)they were still in our local woods, but have now been totally replaced by the Grey Squirrel. Sad.


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> I need a picture of a kookaburra. when I was in grade school we used to sing a song about a kookaburra sitting in the ??? tree - I can hear the tempo but can't remember the words. anyone remember the song?
> 
> sam


You sang it to??!! I seem to remember 'kookaburra sits in the old gum tree. Merry king of the bushes he. Laugh Kookaburra, laugh Kookaburra. Gay your life must be. Does that sound familiar to you, Sam?


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> You sang it to??!! I seem to remember 'kookaburra sits in the old gum tree. Merry king of the bushes he. Laugh Kookaburra, laugh Kookaburra. Gay your life must be. Does that sound familiar to you, Sam?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## busyworkerbee

I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


That sounds very nice. Good luck about the job. :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know that I'll get caught up tonight, well, I know that I won't get caught up tonight as I'm just plain ole pooped.
> Yesterday we had to drop of DSM's car at the mechanics by 8am for the winterizing then we did a bit of running to and found a dehydrator so then had to go get stuff to dehydrate, started some beef jerky. Then we worked in her attached garage and got that about halfway cleaned out, we were using it as an adhoc storage while they were doing her kitchen renovations, we spent a couple hours working on that, then we were at the farmers market this morning by 7:30 am, and then ran to get a few more things we needed for jam and drying, made 8 jars of peach jam, and finished the beef jerky. The way DH was eating the jerky, it is a hit, we'll start drying apples on Monday. I also spent a couple hours cleaning in the detached garage this afternoon, it was just a mess, my grandmother kept so much stuff. DH came out and he helped a bit and also found some tools he can use when he's on the road in the semi if he needs to do a quick fix on a hose or something. I did a little knitting on a market bag, but didn't get a lot done, I will concentrate on sitting and knitting tomorrow I think. I could use a chiropractor, massage, and a very stiff drink, I don't think wine is going to do it, oh! wine, I have wine, I forgot I brought it home, I think I'll go grab a glass. and the cord for the phone so I can download the pics I took for you all the last week or so. Well, I'm off to get caught up now that I've given you all a very long version of a short story. Hugs.


You will love the dehydrator for apples.. just finished 1/2 bushel, got dry overnight. May I recommend, if you don't already have one,,


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know that I'll get caught up tonight, well, I know that I won't get caught up tonight as I'm just plain ole pooped.
> Yesterday we had to drop of DSM's car at the mechanics by 8am for the winterizing then we did a bit of running to and found a dehydrator so then had to go get stuff to dehydrate, started some beef jerky. Then we worked in her attached garage and got that about halfway cleaned out, we were using it as an adhoc storage while they were doing her kitchen renovations, we spent a couple hours working on that, then we were at the farmers market this morning by 7:30 am, and then ran to get a few more things we needed for jam and drying, made 8 jars of peach jam, and finished the beef jerky. The way DH was eating the jerky, it is a hit, we'll start drying apples on Monday. I also spent a couple hours cleaning in the detached garage this afternoon, it was just a mess, my grandmother kept so much stuff. DH came out and he helped a bit and also found some tools he can use when he's on the road in the semi if he needs to do a quick fix on a hose or something. I did a little knitting on a market bag, but didn't get a lot done, I will concentrate on sitting and knitting tomorrow I think. I could use a chiropractor, massage, and a very stiff drink, I don't think wine is going to do it, oh! wine, I have wine, I forgot I brought it home, I think I'll go grab a glass. and the cord for the phone so I can download the pics I took for you all the last week or so. Well, I'm off to get caught up now that I've given you all a very long version of a short story. Hugs.


You will love the dehydrator for apples.. just finished 1/2 bushel, got dry overnight. May I recommend, if you don't already have one,,


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Total firebans already? September has been a strange month weather wise everywhere over here I think. We've had enough rain that I don't think fires will be a major risk (but who am I to say?) and not loads so probably not a large amount of undergrowth.
> Perth on the other hand after an extremely wet Septmber could well have problems.
> 
> Do you grow your orchids? Yes I see you do. Do you grow many of them?
> 
> Getting myself organised for heading to Sydney in January- taking Maryanne to a day of the test cricket for her Christmas present- this bit is organised already- so will spend a few more days there doing things.


Unfortunstely Queensland & NSW both have total fireban AND wildfires going


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Here a few of the pics I was going to send last week.


?early for snow


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds very nice. Good luck about the job. :thumbup:


Yes, praying Lennie comes through.
Will be type of work I am familiar with


----------



## flyty1n

flyty1n said:


> You will love the dehydrator for apples.. just finished 1/2 bushel, got dry overnight. May I recommend, if you don't already have one,,


sorry, the cat decided to send before I was finished..get a Victoriio apple peeler for your apples..makes quick work of the peeling and slicing for the dryer. Mine cost about 20 dollars and has worked for years. I got the half bushel washed, peeled, sliced and on the dryer by myself, including many with bird damage, in just under an hour. We like a mix of sugar and cinnamon sprinkled on them before they go in the dryer, as apples do tend to be a bit bland. when they are done, we use a food sealer to suck the air out of the bags and make them easily storeable on the shelves. Have a great time doing them. Now that we have had a good freeze, I will get the rest of mine down from the tree. It seems they are much sweeter after the freeze.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Unfortunstely Queensland & NSW both have total fireban AND wildfires going


Seems like a bad fire season for many then. Queensland can't win can it? Floods or fires. "For flood and fire and famine she pays us back threefold" as Dorothea Macellar says in her poem.


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


See these hats everywhere but I have no idea what minions are in this context.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


well, fingers and toes crossed for you! Looking forward to some ocean pics.!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> sorry, the cat decided to send before I was finished..get a Victoriio apple peeler for your apples..makes quick work of the peeling and slicing for the dryer. Mine cost about 20 dollars and has worked for years. I got the half bushel washed, peeled, sliced and on the dryer by myself, including many with bird damage, in just under an hour. We like a mix of sugar and cinnamon sprinkled on them before they go in the dryer, as apples do tend to be a bit bland. when they are done, we use a food sealer to suck the air out of the bags and make them easily storeable on the shelves. Have a great time doing them. Now that we have had a good freeze, I will get the rest of mine down from the tree. It seems they are much sweeter after the freeze.


When I first had my dehydrator I did all sorts including Jerky and onions- tomatoes sliced and as leather, apples of course- it is brilliantly easy to store the results- but when I did the onions the whole house reeked, and my girls never really recovered from that- Bronwen still does not much like onions!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.

Pictures for Sunday......


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Pictures for Sunday......


So lovely- thank you for sharing again! What are you planning for today?!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina, it really does help to know so many are praying for us.


Julie,

I think of you & Fale as I sit here enjoying the evening breeze ans the sound of the waves as they hit the beach out the back. If only you-know-who wasn't such a female dog about this. What comes to mind is that karma is an even bigger female dog and you know who had better watch out. What goes around, comes around and she will get hers in the future.

In the meantime, picture yourself sitting in a cane seat on a verandah of a beach house listening to the waves and the curlews with a light breeze coming off the water.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Pictures for Sunday......


Very nice as always :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie,
> 
> I think of you & Fale as I sit here enjoying the evening breeze ans the sound of the waves as they hit the beach out the back. If only you-know-who wasn't such a female dog about this. What comes to mind is that karma is an even bigger female dog and you know who had better watch out. What goes around, comes around and she will get hers in the future.
> 
> In the meantime, picture yourself sitting in a cane seat on a verandah of a beach house listening to the waves and the curlews with a light breeze coming off the water.


that is a true idyll, Heather! Thanks for the image- we are close to the harbour- but I love the ocean proper- and that constant noise of the waves coming in!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> So lovely- thank you for sharing again! What are you planning for today?!


Hi Julie, I am planning knitting but as the weather is still good I think it may be a bit morew gardening. I've run out of beads for my dreambird so I am hoping I'll be able to get some more. Then I really must get on and finish the aran I sarted for Mr P way back last Easter.
Sending you loads and loads of hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice as always :thumbup:


Good morning Sugar, how you doing? Sending you loads and loads of hugs too xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, I am planning knitting but as the weather is still good I think it may be a bit morew gardening. I've run out of beads for my dreambird so I am hoping I'll be able to get some more. Then I really must get on and finish the aran I sarted for Mr P way back last Easter.
> Sending you loads and loads of hugs. xxxx


I do love the sound of your life, too! It is so centred! with your knitting, your sewing, and your garden, and Mr P! (and your Buddhas) Hugs for you too, aplenty. It is a still night here- a few freight trains going through, no aircraft in particular- just the occasional deep rumble as the really heavily laden take off!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Sugar, how you doing? Sending you loads and loads of hugs too xx


Thanks for the hugs and right back at you. I am doing ok.
My son came today for a couple of hours and we sat outside and had a nice chat so that was good.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the hugs and right back at you. I am doing ok.
> My son came today for a couple of hours and we sat outside and had a nice chat so that was good.


I am so glad for you, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I do love the sound of your life, too! It is so centred! with your knitting, your sewing, and your garden, and Mr P! (and your Buddhas) Hugs for you too, aplenty. It is a still night here- a few freight trains going through, no aircraft in particular- just the occasional deep rumble as the really heavily laden take off!


Hi Julie, nearly your bedtime? How was your day?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I do love the sound of your life, too! It is so centred! with your knitting, your sewing, and your garden, and Mr P! (and your Buddhas) Hugs for you too, aplenty. It is a still night here- a few freight trains going through, no aircraft in particular- just the occasional deep rumble as the really heavily laden take off!


Thanks Julie, we have lived here for over 25 years and feel quite settled. I am lucky that my DD lives only 15 mins away so I get to see a lot of her and the gks. We are about 30 miles from Heathrow so see the planes going high above us all round the world. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you, Cathy!


Thanks, not that anything is any better but theres nothing i can do so like you I shall move forward day by day and we will see. But it was to have him and his girlfriend here for a while.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the hugs and right back at you. I am doing ok.
> My son came today for a couple of hours and we sat outside and had a nice chat so that was good.


That's good, I don't get to see much of my son as he lives in France although he is going to ring me tonight - if he remembers.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, nearly your bedtime? How was your day?


Bin asleep for a bit- used Fale's bed as it has the foot raised- because my feet are swelling badly. It was nice to be there with all his things around me. Being Sunday it was church and that was good- I think I may stick with the Samoan congregation- I was wondering about transferring to the English speaking one- but I think I want to stay where people remember Fale.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you are taking pictures for the workshop Purple!


Haven't taken any Shirley, as this is cheating beading!!!! Mind you I cheat at everything. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Julie, we have lived here for over 25 years and feel quite settled. I am lucky that my DD lives only 15 mins away so I get to see a lot of her and the gks. We are about 30 miles from Heathrow so see the planes going high above us all round the world. xx


You have accomplished so much in the garden in that time! I can hear an aircraft now coming in to the approach- We are quite close to the Airport- which is very convenient- and after 9 I can get there on the free bus system- I have done that when going down to Christchurch to see my daughter- I came here 21 years ago because of my Dad being here- then met Fale- and it seemed sensible to remain- so I sold my house- which still stands - but all the surrounding buildings are casualties of the Earthquaking- coincidentally there was a very bad collapse of a building they were demolishing in Christchurch, just yesterday- but very fortunately the worker closest has come through unscathed.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, not that anything is any better but theres nothing i can do so like you I shall move forward day by day and we will see. But it was to have him and his girlfriend here for a while.


That was how I had read it! You need the up times- I am sure little Oscar is doing his best to fill in the love that you need!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That was how I had read it! You need the up times- I am sure little Oscar is doing his best to fill in the love that you need!


He is! He has been quite well behaved the last few days. He will be due to get desexed in three or four weeks.
Is it Tuesday you have doc app? I hope they get to the bottom of your hip and ankle issues.


----------



## sassafras123

Three o'clock and I can't go back to sleep.
Maybe I'll get the camera and set it up for the new Mac. Haven't played with pics in weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> He is! He has been quite well behaved the last few days. He will be due to get desexed in three or four weeks.
> Is it Tuesday you have doc app? I hope they get to the bottom of your hip and ankle issues.


Yes Tuesday, early, for the doctor- I will have to pay to use the bus- but that happens so seldom I don't begrudge it- I am hoping also that we can work out what is causing the problem!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the hugs and right back at you. I am doing ok.
> My son came today for a couple of hours and we sat outside and had a nice chat so that was good.


A not very happy son I guess (football not at spending time with you!).


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Three o'clock and I can't go back to sleep.
> Maybe I'll get the camera and set it up for the new Mac. Haven't played with pics in weeks.


Be lovely to see some more images from the desert! 
Sorry about the sleeplessness!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> A not very happy son I guess (football not at spending time with you!).


Which team won what?!!!!!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Haven't taken any Shirley, as this is cheating beading!!!! Mind you I cheat at everything. :lol:


Why not?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> A not very happy son I guess (football not at spending time with you!).


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Which team won what?!!!!!


Her sons team in the state level football lost the grandfinal.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Her sons team in the state level football lost the grandfinal.


He is a player, or supporter?!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Pictures for Sunday......


What a lovely way to start my day, the garden is just lovely with the sun coming through. And the yellow flower is awesome. Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a player, or supporter?!


Only a supporter... but they do take their football very serious in Australia. It was the grand final on Sat.
I dont follow the football but am surrounded by people that do.

I actually went to town shopping when the game was on Sat.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Only a supporter... but they do take their football very serious in Australia. It was the grand final on Sat.
> I dont follow the football but am surrounded by people that do.
> 
> I actually went to town shopping when the game was on Sat.


That would likely be where I would be too. Fale loves a game of Rugby- was this Aussie Rules?


----------



## Lurker 2

Time to go back to bed- Ringo and I have had a snack- I was tired at tea time- and did only enough to take my meds. So we are keeping Spanish times now! Hopefully to sleep!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That would likely be where I would be too. Fale loves a game of Rugby- was this Aussie Rules?


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Me too. A nice fairly sweet Moscato.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: A nice Disaronno some good news from a friend. :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been incredibly busy this month. I went on retreats the first & second weekends of this month. Both of them went really well. The leaders of both of them were amazing. On the Sunday of the second retreat, I had really powerful vision that I'd like to share here.
> 
> I've also been working a LOT of overtime. We worked 12 hour days this past week & are on them this week, too. I simply don't have time to get on here. Truth be told, I'm kind of tired right now.
> 
> I finally decided which Aran patterns I'm going to use to knit my new sweater. I bought the yarn at Knitapalooza but didn't like the pattern nearly as much as I thought I did. I knit a very large swatch (a whole skein's worth) so I could actually see the patterns. Anyhow, today I cast on 150 stitches & started the ribbing. No, I don't have any pictures yet because it's frankly too boring to share at this point. I also started a simple scarf knit on the bias out of purple & blue mohair which I also bought at knitapalooza.


So glad to hear from you, Aran. It sounds like your retreats and poetry/vocal ministry were quite succesful and enlightening. That's always so gratifying. Can't wait to see your new sweater! You are really staying busy but I'm delighted that you took a couple of minutes to chat with us.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> You sang it to??!! I seem to remember 'kookaburra sits in the old gum tree. Merry king of the bushes he. Laugh Kookaburra, laugh Kookaburra. Gay your life must be. Does that sound familiar to you, Sam?


I learned when I was in brownies and we sang it in Girl guides as well. I taught it to all of my bunch. Wonder if they remember it. Two of the grand daughters I know have learned it in brownies.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a player, or supporter?!


supporter


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And ours are definitely getting longer


And that difference makes the world go 'round!!! LOL!! And next March, we'll be backwards again!!! I really don't mind the winter so much since I retired...I never did get used to driving on slick, snowy streets! The winter before I retired from part-time work, I got stuck in snow 3 times!! So glad not to have to worry about that. I can just hunker down during our infrequent snow storms and knit! Oh, and can't forget that the electric bill is so much more manageable without the a/c running most of the day!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I learned when I was in brownies and we sang it in Girl guides as well. I taught it to all of my bunch. Wonder if they remember it. Two of the grand daughters I know have learned it in brownies.


Wonder if my girls used to sing it in Guides in London? We sang it at school.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee is a bit late today  MotoGP races today. 

I had plans of posting this much earlier. The mind is just not organized as it should be. Might have to write a list to help me out. :roll: :roll: 

A pink coffee for something different, enjoy.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> And that difference makes the world go 'round!!! LOL!! And next March, we'll be backwards again!!! I really don't mind the winter so much since I retired...I never did get used to driving on slick, snowy streets! The winter before I retired from part-time work, I got stuck in snow 3 times!! So glad not to have to worry about that. I can just hunker down during our infrequent snow storms and knit! Oh, and can't forget that the electric bill is so much more manageable without the a/c running most of the day!!
> Junek


Heating is more expensive here- well for the same amount of time. But we rarely put on the heating just for us- we put on more clothes unless it is really cold by our standards. Think we only put it on about once for us (and a few times for visitors). But removing them has a limited effectiveness.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> when I make vegetable soup I leave out all meat and meat products - that is just my preference - I want to taste the vegies without the meat - I also like to use v-8 juice in it - I need a stock pot to make it in since by the time I am done I have put in everything but the kitchen sink - I also like it thick so the juice and vegies both reach the top of the pot. as I said - pure preference on my part.
> 
> sam
> 
> what I am never sure of is what spices - if they are at all needed. sometimes I use a little thyme.


When my children were growing up, this soup was sort of clean out the fridge soup!! All the leftover veggies went in and I always used just salt and pepper as seasoning with so many vegetables. And, tomato juice as it would add the tomato flavor since I never had tomatoes left over.
And I didn't use meat either....just pure vegetable soup.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is a bit late today  MotoGP races today.
> 
> I had plans of posting this much earlier. The mind is just not organized as it should be. Might have to write a list to help me out. :roll: :roll:
> 
> A pink coffee for something different, enjoy.


What a pretty looking cup. It looks like Quick (a strawberry flavoured powder for adding to milk) but don't think I've ever seen it so elegantly presented.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Wonder if my girls used to sing it in Guides in London? We sang it at school.


I know they used to learn it in Scouts as well, both mum and dad were cub and scout leaders.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is a bit late today  MotoGP races today.
> 
> I had plans of posting this much earlier. The mind is just not organized as it should be. Might have to write a list to help me out. :roll: :roll:
> 
> A pink coffee for something different, enjoy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


Some lucky children will love these. Are they for grands or charity? If you said, I'm sorry that I forgot.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Like the barley idea!


I used to put a little rice in mine toward the end of cooking.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I know they used to learn it in Scouts as well, both mum and dad were cub and scout leaders.


Well I decided it was such an important question I would send Maryanne a msg- and a msg has just come back so I guess it is her response. well that was useless- she doesn't know! Why does she think I sent her to Guides for all those years?


----------



## jknappva

. I could use a chiropractor, massage, and a very stiff drink, I don't think wine is going to do it, oh! wine, I have wine, I forgot I brought it home, I think I'll go grab a glass. and the cord for the phone so I can download the pics I took for you all the last week or so. Well, I'm off to get caught up now that I've given you all a very long version of a short story. Hugs.[/quote]

You just wear me out reading about your busy life. You get so much accomplished each day that you make me feel like a slug!! You deserve an extra large glass of wine, and put your husband to work massaging your sore muscles!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> What a pretty looking cup. It looks like Quick (a strawberry flavoured powder for adding to milk) but don't think I've ever seen it so elegantly presented.


Thank you!! I was thinking it must be Strawberry Quick as well, something that is a staple here with the grandsons. 
My mum used to make our drinks fancy when us girls were little. We were so spoiled, had lovely tea with the neighbour girls. She would make the bread for the sandwiches, it would be pastel coloured. This cup reminded me of that.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Here a few of the pics I was going to send last week.


WAAH!! It's too early for snow anywhere!!! But glad DH managed to get through it safely!!
Love the moon shot. And wish we were getting some of that rain...we desperately need it. We didn't have the tail end of tropical storms or hurricanes to bring us rain during the month of Aug. That usually happens so that Aug is our rainiest month. The storms in the Atlantic and the Gulf have stayed away from the U.S. mainland this year. Mind you, I am NOT complaining.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Here a few of the pics I was going to send last week.


 OOPS! A Gwenie!! But forgot to tell you how much I love the picture of your beautiful cat...those green eyes are just shining!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Im sure Fale had no idea what he was signing. And i believe that he was brought back for purely financial reasons.
> maybe to take money out of the country illegally.
> 
> Bless you dear Julie. You of all people surely do not deserve this.
> 
> XO
> PONTUF
> 
> So glad to hear from you, Charlotte, how are you feeling? Been thinking of you and saying prayers for your well-being.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well I decided it was such an important question I would send Maryanne a msg- and a msg has just come back so I guess it is her response. well that was useless- she doesn't know! Why does she think I sent her to Guides for all those years?


 :lol: :lol: :roll: I have a couple that would reply with an I don't. I never sent mine to guides or scouts, I taught them most of the stuff and what I didn't they learned from mum or my sisters. The groups near us were more like gossip time for the mothers, nothing like when I was in guides.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks so much. I hope to catch up tonight but am on the ipad and its fighting me also i have to use a left hand finger to type

I love you and miss you all.you are in in my prayers

XO
Pontuf[/quote]

I'm glad you're home and on the road to recovery. You don't know how much you've been on my mind and in my prayers. And Rick is definitely a keeper....everyone should have such a devoted DH. 
Hugs, Sister of my heart!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


WOW! sounds like you're in a delightful place. Good luck with the job prospect!!
Looking forward to the pictures!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Pictures for Sunday......


Thank you once again. Seems like Mr. P is always adding something new to your garden! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I do love the sound of your life, too! It is so centred! with your knitting, your sewing, and your garden, and Mr P! (and your Buddhas) Hugs for you too, aplenty. It is a still night here- a few freight trains going through, no aircraft in particular- just the occasional deep rumble as the really heavily laden take off!


Your house sounds very like my apartment, Julie. We can also hear the occasional deep roar of the aircraft revving up before take-off.(the airport is about 1 mile or may 1 1/2 miles from me. And the train tracks are just beyond are even closer. Since we're within city limits, the freight trains are limited to speed but I doubt the Amtrak passenger train is since it seems to really fly by. Well, from what I can see...there's a thin strip of woods between the tracks and the parking lot.
too far from the river to hear the waves breaking, unfortunately.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is a bit late today  MotoGP races today.
> 
> I had plans of posting this much earlier. The mind is just not organized as it should be. Might have to write a list to help me out. :roll: :roll:
> 
> A pink coffee for something different, enjoy.


LOL!! Looks more like pink lemonade!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Heating is more expensive here- well for the same amount of time. But we rarely put on the heating just for us- we put on more clothes unless it is really cold by our standards. Think we only put it on about once for us (and a few times for visitors). But removing them has a limited effectiveness.


Our heat is natural gas and much cheaper than the electricity. Although my son who worked at the nuclear power plant before early retirement, tells me VA has the lowest cost for electricity. I pity people in other states. We usually don't have it that warm in the apartment during winter months, but with my daughter's medications keeping her hot, the a/c gets a real work out.
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I learned
> 
> Kookabura sits in the old gum treeeeee
> Merry merry King of the woods is heeeee
> laugh kukaburrra laugh kukaburra
> Gay your life must beeee!
> 
> Maybe they are different verses of the song.


This is the version I learnt too


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Our heat is natural gas and much cheaper than the electricity. Although my son who worked at the nuclear power plant before early retirement, tells me VA has the lowest cost for electricity. I pity people in other states. We usually don't have it that warm in the apartment during winter months, but with my daughter's medications keeping her hot, the a/c gets a real work out.
> JuneK


Whereas we heard the other day (depending on how reliable the media is ) that although here in South Austraila we have the lowest per capita consumption of electricity we still have the biggest power bills. We have solar power which covers a fair proportion of hte yearly bill but not all of it. Sure wouldn't want to be paying for all the power we use.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> This is the version I learnt too


woods or bush?


----------



## martina

We learnt that song in primary school. I remember the teacher telling us that the tree wasn't fruit gums but we all thought it was funny. 
My day is more getting ready for my trip, some laundry and finishing off this blanket. Other than that a quiet day. We had some very heavy rain last night but it is dry today at the moment., still cloudy though. Hope all with any problems get some relief, and that those off on holiday have a good time. Take care all.


----------



## darowil

Well i am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Heating is more expensive here- well for the same amount of time. But we rarely put on the heating just for us- we put on more clothes unless it is really cold by our standards. Think we only put it on about once for us (and a few times for visitors). But removing them has a limited effectiveness.


We've had our heating on in the early morning and in the evening for a few weeks already! However today is glorious (for almost October) and hopefully it'll last for the next few days as we're heading up north.


----------



## kehinkle

EJS said:


> Just a note because I have not been on all day. I finished the minion hats and embellished a sweater for GD.
> Tired tonight so headed to bed.
> Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.
> EJ


Wow, fab hats


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Me too. A nice fairly sweet Moscato.


Yum. I tasted a sparkling Moscato yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Your house sounds very like my apartment, Julie. We can also hear the occasional deep roar of the aircraft revving up before take-off.(the airport is about 1 mile or may 1 1/2 miles from me. And the train tracks are just beyond are even closer. Since we're within city limits, the freight trains are limited to speed but I doubt the Amtrak passenger train is since it seems to really fly by. Well, from what I can see...there's a thin strip of woods between the tracks and the parking lot.
> too far from the river to hear the waves breaking, unfortunately.
> JuneK


It probably is going to get busier on our train tracks- the Electric trains are due to be phased in soon. I would guesstimate we are three miles from the Airport, my best trees are North and South, not to the East or West, and the harbour would be about a mile away, as the crow flies, and is the reason why I like taking the long route to the shops- I catch some lovely vistas. My friend Jennie is due to come later this morning- so I will make a focaccia in her honour. Not quite yet it is a little early!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> This is the version I learnt too


We sang it thus too- at girl guides also.
woops no we didn't we sang 'bush' not 'woods'


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning everyone.
9am here and just doing a quick check in and catch up before I have to leave for work. I have to get dh to help me plug the printer back in later so I can post photos.

Pontuf, so glad you are home. I have been worried about you.

I am going to check kp quickly be right back.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 9am here and just doing a quick check in and catch up before I have to leave for work. I have to get dh to help me plug the printer back in later so I can post photos.
> 
> Pontuf, so glad you are home. I have been worried about you.
> 
> I am going to check kp quickly be right back.


Morning Melody! I am about to go and rest a bit more- daylight saving has my bodyclock all out of kilter!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie, you go have a good rest. I am off for now. Check in later after work. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, you go have a good rest. I am off for now. Check in later after work. {{hugs}}


 :thumbup: Hugs to you too!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It probably is going to get busier on our train tracks- the Electric trains are due to be phased in soon. I would guesstimate we are three miles from the Airport, my best trees are North and South, not to the East or West, and the harbour would be about a mile away, as the crow flies, and is the reason why I like taking the long route to the shops- I catch some lovely vistas. My friend Jennie is due to come later this morning- so I will make a focaccia in her honour. Not quite yet it is a little early!


Oh, I hope you have a nice visit with your friend. Is she the one to be gifted with the lovely shawl?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Melody! I am about to go and rest a bit more- daylight saving has my bodyclock all out of kilter!


I have that same problem with the time change. By the time my body catches up, we have to change the clock again!! Wish they'd do one thing and leave it alone!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Aran, forgot to say looking forward to a pic of your sweater.
Pontuf, good to see your post. Hope you are on the mend soon. Glad Rick is such a sweetheart.


----------



## GrandmaDi

I am reading fast to try and catch up with this week's KTP. I have bopped in for a few moments here and there. I'm having a tough time finding a few free minutes. DH is still feeling awful and numerous tests haven't given us any answers. He did have shoulder surgery (totally unrelated to health issues) and DM has been through a series of procedures for a blocked bile duct. So sorry to hear about Marianne, Charlotte, and Gwen. Hugs and prayers to you and others who need it, too! Sam, glad to see you back!! Thank you to the others who pitched in while Sam was gone! Love the new avatars...was compelled to change mine, too. May the upcoming month bring us peace, calm, and healing!


----------



## 5mmdpns

hmmmmmmmmmmmm, September 29th is International Coffee Day!!!! Have a great cuppa coffee to all who are coffee drinkers, and for those who are not coffee drinkers, well, have a wonderfully great day anyways!!! Sun is up and shining here! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Yahoo, I am finally back. Had issues with the computer been off since Thursday night, now it is Saturday night. I have finally caught up after an hour or so of reading the last weeks tp and now this one.
> 
> Thank you all for your condolences regarding my china girl.
> 
> Sam I am so happy that you are doing better. This is the version I learned of the Kookaburra song....
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree
> Merry, merry king of the bush is he
> Laugh kookaburra, laugh kookaburra
> Gay your life must be


I thing that is the one learned by Canadians as I learned that one too! I am so sorry to hear about China -- I think the move might have been hard on her if that is any comfort (I know it isn't really). Moving is so stressful and you seem to be dealing well with it. keep strong my dear and this time next year you will be settled in and life will be a new adventure.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm, September 29th is International Coffee Day!!!! Have a great cuppa coffee to all who are coffee drinkers, and for those who are not coffee drinkers, well, have a wonderfully great day anyways!!! Sun is up and shining here! Zoe


Love the coffees!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> woods or bush?


to be honest - it was so long ago, it could have been bush but Pat learned it too and he said he thought we might have learned woods.

I would imagine whoever taught us might have learned the wrong word? or maybe it is a geriatric moment and it was bush. At my age I am lucky to remember where my glasses are! :shock: :roll:

It obviously has been sung all over the world. I think that is the song that got me first interested in 'down under'

by the way- our NewZealand friends used to call Canada 'up Over' to us when we teased them that they were on the bottom of the world while we were on the top! What a great time we have had in both Aussie and Kiwi land!

Darowil, we took the train to Melbourne and then Adelaide to see an online friend of mine who is a quilter - Marie Bezina and her husband Laurie - she and her husband treated us Royally while we were there. I doubt she is still in the same place. I loved Adelaide -- such a pretty place. We loved every bit of Australia we saw. Wonderful memories for us now that we don't leave Canada.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Haven't taken any Shirley, as this is cheating beading!!!! Mind you I cheat at everything. :lol:


I am in that club too- I always go my own way - fun, but it can get you into a mess sometimes.

I always want to go left if it says right. sheeesh!


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Three o'clock and I can't go back to sleep.
> Maybe I'll get the camera and set it up for the new Mac. Haven't played with pics in weeks.


so you have a new Mac? I got a new desktop about 6 months ago -- a real learning curve-- I like it a lot but it is much more involved than the old 9 year old one.

I am used to it now. have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, I hope you have a nice visit with your friend. Is she the one to be gifted with the lovely shawl?
> JuneK


No, that lady is one from church- she is very pleased with the different colours in the Shawl- so that was good- the ladies who saw it were most impressed.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I have that same problem with the time change. By the time my body catches up, we have to change the clock again!! Wish they'd do one thing and leave it alone!
> JuneK


I am inclined, here, to think it would be best if they set it at Summer time and left it alone after that!


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> I am in that club too- I always go my own way - fun, but it can get you into a mess sometimes.
> 
> I always want to go left if it says right. sheeesh!


That's my way too, so glad I am not alone in this.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Bi everyone. I miss you all! I'm on page 17 trying to catch up. Great recipesSam.rick is going to make the pickled eggs. We are intrigued by the 7up inclusion.
> I want to apologize to any of you who i have written notes to within the last few months. They were hardly legible. I am left handed and my writing has been seriously compromised. Thqt should have been a huge clue to me!I worked with the OT today and made her work on my penmanship. She wanted to work on other things she thought were more important but i am a letter writer and writing notes and papers are very important to me so i made her teach me the exercises to strengthen the parts of my hand that will strengthen my writing skills. She recommended an app to help.she also recommended a memory app and it teaches you to remember names which i am going to get rick to work on he's always frustrated by not remembering names of people he just meets. I am guilty of the same. The apps are in my phone ill post them tomorrow as my phone is plugged in down stairs. And i am not allowed to go down the stairs by myself. ;(  And rick is a sleep in our bed. Poor guy slept in my room last night in the hospital.
> I'm going to go back and try to catch up. Two things i have questions on.what is going on with Marianne and what is being filmed at Nana's house?can someone pm me?
> 
> Thanks so much. I hope to catch up tonight but am on the ipad and its fighting me also i have to use a left hand finger to type
> 
> I love you and miss you all.you are in in my prayers
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


Charlotte- I am so happy to see you are home. It sounds like Rick is a 'keeper' you are so fortunate. I know you will be okay- So many of us have you surrounded by love and Prayers. As far as the typing or writing, give yourself a bit of time to 'catch your breath my dear.

I have received some notes from you and didn't find them difficult to read at all. Please give yourself a change to 
relax and rest -- and try not to get frustrated. It is the hardest thing we all have to do when we find our bodies aren't working as well as we think they should.

ask me how I know -- and lots of others of us too. I have been teaching myself to be right handed and it is frustrating but it is coming along quite well -

Take care and keep in touch with us. We love you.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Thanks so much. I hope to catch up tonight but am on the ipad and its fighting me also i have to use a left hand finger to type
> 
> I love you and miss you all.you are in in my prayers
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


Hi Charlotte, welcome back. So glad you are back and sounding good, on the road to recovery. It would bother me also if I was having difficulty writing and would want to work on it, I love to write. I imagine that Pontuf is attached to your hip, not letting you get too far with him. 
Hugs to you and DH and Pontuf.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


Ooh, sounds like a lovely place to be. 
Hopes and positive thoughts that you get the job. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> ?early for snow


Yes, yes it is. :? lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick response....loved the picture of the peach jam and all; the minion hats are fabulous; pictures from your trip are great Shirley. WOW to the catapult...can't wait to see it in action! Aran great to hear from you sounds like it has been a wonderful month for you. Pontuf you are sounding like you are on the mend thank God. Julie your attitude is inspirational. PurpleFi the new brick path looks nice.
Sam I've been in a soup mood too and I also love lots of veggies and nice & thick. Sending DH to grocery store in a few min. to pick up some more soup ingredients. I made a "clean the fridge" soup the other night that he just loved. We all love soups here especially in the fall/winter. Hugs to all. I'm sure I've forgotten someone and do apologize...have got to start making notes as I read the KTP. Off to check out the daily digest now.


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> sorry, the cat decided to send before I was finished..get a Victoriio apple peeler for your apples..makes quick work of the peeling and slicing for the dryer. Mine cost about 20 dollars and has worked for years. I got the half bushel washed, peeled, sliced and on the dryer by myself, including many with bird damage, in just under an hour. We like a mix of sugar and cinnamon sprinkled on them before they go in the dryer, as apples do tend to be a bit bland. when they are done, we use a food sealer to suck the air out of the bags and make them easily storeable on the shelves. Have a great time doing them. Now that we have had a good freeze, I will get the rest of mine down from the tree. It seems they are much sweeter after the freeze.


LOLOL!!! Great minds think alike, I've already put in my request for one for Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm, September 29th is International Coffee Day!!!! Have a great cuppa coffee to all who are coffee drinkers, and for those who are not coffee drinkers, well, have a wonderfully great day anyways!!! Sun is up and shining here! Zoe


Whoohoo!!!!!!!! My favorite holiday!! Well, almost, just behind Christmas, Halloween, and Thanksgiving. lolol


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It probably is going to get busier on our train tracks- the Electric trains are due to be phased in soon. I would guesstimate we are three miles from the Airport, my best trees are North and South, not to the East or West, and the harbour would be about a mile away, as the crow flies, and is the reason why I like taking the long route to the shops- I catch some lovely vistas. My friend Jennie is due to come later this morning- so I will make a focaccia in her honour. Not quite yet it is a little early!


Lucky friend to get specially made focaccia. I hope you have a good visit and a good rest of the day.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that lady is one from church- she is very pleased with the different colours in the Shawl- so that was good- the ladies who saw it were most impressed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick response....loved the picture of the peach jam and all; the minion hats are fabulous; pictures from your trip are great Shirley. WOW to the catapult...can't wait to see it in action! Aran great to hear from you sounds like it has been a wonderful month for you. Pontuf you are sounding like you are on the mend thank God. Julie your attitude is inspirational. PurpleFi the new brick path looks nice.
> Sam I've been in a soup mood too and I also love lots of veggies and nice & thick. Sending DH to grocery store in a few min. to pick up some more soup ingredients. I made a "clean the fridge" soup the other night that he just loved. We all love soups here especially in the fall/winter. Hugs to all. I'm sure I've forgotten someone and do apologize...have got to start making notes as I read the KTP. Off to check out the daily digest now.


Good morning Gwen! Nice to hear you sounding 'up beat' . Tonight will be your 'vigil'? Because of your early start?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Great minds think alike, I've already put in my request for one for Christmas. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Lucky friend to get specially made focaccia. I hope you have a good visit and a good rest of the day.


Thanks, Martina!
I am trying not to dwell on the problems- it will be good to have my visitors, and Tuesday and Wednesday look like being quite busy too. Good to keep busy. 
Time to light my candles!


----------



## Designer1234

Just want to let you know that I am opening a workshop tomorrow night -

The workshop will be taught by Terri - and is *Christmas Crochet decorations*.

_She will teach a Christmas Tree, snowflakes, lovely angel and a surprise once you finish the above. These are fun to make -- the information as to what you will need is at the link I will post in a minute on this post. (forgot to copy it)_!!!

here it is: go there for information as to what you will need. I highly recommend this one!

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-203762-1.html*


----------



## chickkie

Good morning from the very WET west coast again this morning.I rained heavily all night and now it's slacking off a bit and there are a few breaks in the clouds. I was supposed to go to a luncheon today but haven't been able to shake this cold/crud that came to live with me last week so cancelled lunch. I do have to get some things done around here but so far I'm cuddled up with the dog beside me and reading TKP, enjoying the coffees that have been offered.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> . I could use a chiropractor, massage, and a very stiff drink, I don't think wine is going to do it, oh! wine, I have wine, I forgot I brought it home, I think I'll go grab a glass. and the cord for the phone so I can download the pics I took for you all the last week or so. Well, I'm off to get caught up now that I've given you all a very long version of a short story. Hugs.


You just wear me out reading about your busy life. You get so much accomplished each day that you make me feel like a slug!! You deserve an extra large glass of wine, and put your husband to work massaging your sore muscles!!
JuneK[/quote]

LOL!! It was actually a water glass, the kind that look like a large wine glass? and I filled it aalllll the way up.  DH was asleep by the time I got to bed.  Wonder if I can teach the cats to need on my back isntead of my tummy, that would make a decent back massage. lol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> OOPS! A Gwenie!! But forgot to tell you how much I love the picture of your beautiful cat...those green eyes are just shining!!
> JuneK


lol! He was not thrilled I don't think, about getting his picture taken, doesn't like to sit still that long.

We are fairly dry here where we are as it's technically high plains desert, but we did get some good rain that was much needed and I have a feeling it's going to be a cold wet winter this year. We need it but I personally could do with heading back to San Antonio until it's over then come back, I don't mind the wet in S.A. so much since it's not usually as cold. lolol...WaWaWa... I guess I should stop whinning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning to you too Julie though I'm sure it is much later for you...Yes, I most likely will knit the night away. If I can go to sleep I will but refuse to lie in bed and toss and turn so we shall see. Right now I'm off to arrange all my knitting "stuff" so I can have things right at hand when I get home afterwards. Already know they said no lifting, driving, etc. for the first two weeks until after post op check up. DH found a reacher (not sure what it is really called) so if I drop something I can easily pick it up without bending over. Such a sweetie. I'm not one to lie in the bed all day so will park myself either in my recliner or on the sofa.


Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Gwen! Nice to hear you sounding 'up beat' . Tonight will be your 'vigil'? Because of your early start?!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: A nice Disaronno some good news from a friend. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> Good morning from the very WET west coast again this morning.I rained heavily all night and now it's slacking off a bit and there are a few breaks in the clouds. I was supposed to go to a luncheon today but haven't been able to shake this cold/crud that came to live with me last week so cancelled lunch. I do have to get some things done around here but so far I'm cuddled up with the dog beside me and reading TKP, enjoying the coffees that have been offered.


======================
Chickkie- it sounds as if the Island really got and is getting the leftover storm from the recent heavy Cyclone in the orient -

We saw picture of the east part of the Island and the waves were huge. Sidney, where the airport is was really having some wind problems and the sea was very active there from the pictures we saw on the weather channel. Good time for you to hunker down and cuddle with your dog.
I am glad we flew out yesterday as it might have been 
difficult to leave the island today.

By the way, I hope you have a wonderful time with your family and then down to Arizona. we miss being snowbirds. Where do you go there? we were in Mesa for 9 years and Yuma one year many good times. Have a wonderful winter. Our weather is going to get colder and our condo heat is on now.

Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I learned when I was in brownies and we sang it in Girl guides as well. I taught it to all of my bunch. Wonder if they remember it. Two of the grand daughters I know have learned it in brownies.


We learned it in grade school and then also in brownies I think also. I think we learned it as bush but could not swear to it. 
And there was a song about a wagon and a bridge?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to you too Julie though I'm sure it is much later for you...Yes, I most likely will knit the night away. If I can go to sleep I will but refuse to lie in bed and toss and turn so we shall see. Right now I'm off to arrange all my knitting "stuff" so I can have things right at hand when I get home afterwards. Already know they said no lifting, driving, etc. for the first two weeks until after post op check up. DH found a reacher (not sure what it is really called) so if I drop something I can easily pick it up without bending over. Such a sweetie. I'm not one to lie in the bed all day so will park myself either in my recliner or on the sofa.


No, I am up my usual early- only 5 a.m., here! Focaccia under way, and the rain has just started so it will be an 'inside' day for Ringo- it would be Britain who is later- they are approaching 5 p.m., if I have it the right way round- always complex when the time change occurs!


----------



## chickkie

Designer1234 said:


> ======================
> Chickkie- it sounds as if the Island really got and is getting the leftover storm from the recent heavy Cyclone in the orient -
> 
> We saw picture of the east part of the Island and the waves were huge. Sidney, where the airport is was really having some wind problems and the sea was very active there from the pictures we saw on the weather channel. Good time for you to hunker down and cuddle with your dog.
> I am glad we flew out yesterday as it might have been
> difficult to leave the island today.
> 
> By the way, I hope you have a wonderful time with your family and then down to Arizona. we miss being snowbirds. Where do you go there? we were in Mesa for 9 years and Yuma one year many good times. Have a wonderful winter. Our weather is going to get colder and our condo heat is on now.
> 
> Shirley


We are going to Yuma again this year. I need to set up internet coverage for AZ but we will be on line somehow. The time in Ontario is not always the best but it is something we have to do. We don't leave Ontario until Nov. 24 for AZ and will only be there three months. It gets hot in March and we don't like the heat.

I expect (know) there will be days of snow and cold in Ontario but we just take it one day at a time and if it doesn't look like travelling weather we just stay put until we get a good day.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> See these hats everywhere but I have no idea what minions are in this context.


They are characters in a Disney movie, Despicable Me.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> When I first had my dehydrator I did all sorts including Jerky and onions- tomatoes sliced and as leather, apples of course- it is brilliantly easy to store the results- but when I did the onions the whole house reeked, and my girls never really recovered from that- Bronwen still does not much like onions!


LOL! I won't do onions I don't think. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I won't do onions I don't think. lol


It probably would be OK if you could do them in the Garage- the basement is not the best because it would waft upwards- I LOVE leathers- they are just so scrumptious!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am up my usual early- only 5 a.m., here! Focaccia under way, and the rain has just started so it will be an 'inside' day for Ringo- it would be Britain who is later- they are approaching 5 p.m., if I have it the right way round- always complex when the time change occurs!


You have the time correct of U.K. Good to keep yourself occupied with the nicer aspects of life whenever possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You have the time correct of U.K. Good to keep yourself occupied with the nicer aspects of life whenever possible.


That is the only way through. I have been told my face seems remarkably serene for all that life has thrown at me. When it is your life you just have to take what comes, and not get caught up in hate or resentment- they are such negative emotions- and inevitably hurt the self more than anyone else. Time to go check the bread!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to you too Julie though I'm sure it is much later for you...Yes, I most likely will knit the night away. . for the first two weeks until after post op check up. DH found a reacher (not sure what it is really called) so if I drop something I can easily pick it up without bending over. Such a sweetie. I'm not one to lie in the bed all day so will park myself either in my recliner or on the sofa.


Gwen - my thoughts are with you. I am sure you will find life much easier once you give your self a little while to recuperate from the Surgery. I Pray it makes all the difference in the world. We miss you, but I know how 
debilitating pain can be. Give my love to Marianne. You are a good friend to her. I pray for you both.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I do have odds and ends of fresh veggies frozen.... I always make too many and hate to throw out fresh so I put little smacks and dabs in the freezer.... then I throw them out!!!!!!!!!


jknappva said:


> When my children were growing up, this soup was sort of clean out the fridge soup!! All the leftover veggies went in and I always used just salt and pepper as seasoning with so many vegetables. And, tomato juice as it would add the tomato flavor since I never had tomatoes left over.
> And I didn't use meat either....just pure vegetable soup.
> JuneK


 :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I learned it in the late 50's as a Brownie and taught it as a leader in the early 80's!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I know they used to learn it in Scouts as well, both mum and dad were cub and scout leaders.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that lady is one from church- she is very pleased with the different colours in the Shawl- so that was good- the ladies who saw it were most impressed.


After I wrote the note, I remembered you'd said it was a church friend! The ladies had good reason to be impressed...it's a beautiful shawl.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> We are going to Yuma again this year. I need to set up internet coverage for AZ but we will be on line somehow. The time in Ontario is not always the best but it is something we have to do. We don't leave Ontario until Nov. 24 for AZ and will only be there three months. It gets hot in March and we don't like the heat.
> 
> I expect (know) there will be days of snow and cold in Ontario but we just take it one day at a time and if it doesn't look like travelling weather we just stay put until we get a good day.


We stayed for one year at Villa Alameda on the main road. Not far from the Marine Base -I still often wish for a 'date shake' at the date farm which we found so interesting, and a visit to El gadones Mexico where I bought frames for my paintings and sand pictures. My friends knew the owners of the Cantina just inside the 
entery to the town so we got to know quite a bit about Mexican life- even went to the wedding of the owner's son. So interesting!

It was our first year in Arizona and we went to Yuma first. friends were in Mesa and convinced us to go there- I had such a good time there and my husband hiked all over the Phoenix area . still have lots of good friends who go every year. Insurance is so high with Pat's medical history - we don't dare go any more.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick response....loved the picture of the peach jam and all; the minion hats are fabulous; pictures from your trip are great Shirley. WOW to the catapult...can't wait to see it in action! Aran great to hear from you sounds like it has been a wonderful month for you. Pontuf you are sounding like you are on the mend thank God. Julie your attitude is inspirational. PurpleFi the new brick path looks nice.
> Sam I've been in a soup mood too and I also love lots of veggies and nice & thick. Sending DH to grocery store in a few min. to pick up some more soup ingredients. I made a "clean the fridge" soup the other night that he just loved. We all love soups here especially in the fall/winter. Hugs to all. I'm sure I've forgotten someone and do apologize...have got to start making notes as I read the KTP. Off to check out the daily digest now.


Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you this weekend and praying for your surgery tomorrow to be quick and painless. Any word from Marianne in the last couple of days? You both remain in my thoughts during the day as well as Charlotte, Julie and others who are having problems at the moment.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> After I wrote the note, I remembered you'd said it was a church friend! The ladies had good reason to be impressed...it's a beautiful shawl.
> JuneK


I plan on making another in red, with variegated yarn red, orange, yellow, through turquoise and green- it will be interesting to see how the yarn knits up in a larger project- I used it for my Accidental Star Cowl.

(also to be gifted!)


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I plan on making another in red, with variegated yarn red, orange, yellow, through turquoise and green- it will be interesting to see how the yarn knits up in a larger project- I used it for my Accidental Star Cowl.
> 
> (also to be gifted!)


That sounds like an interesting and colorful blend of colors. Can't wait to see it. Will it be for you or are you gifting this one also?
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That sounds like an interesting and colorful blend of colors. Can't wait to see it. Will it be for you or are you gifting this one also?
> JuneK


I have a shorter one with pinks and purple through green and white that I intend to keep


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I plan on making another in red, with variegated yarn red, orange, yellow, through turquoise and green- it will be interesting to see how the yarn knits up in a larger project- I used it for my Accidental Star Cowl.
> 
> (also to be gifted!)


They sound lovely colour combinations. Lucky recipients of your gifts. You are a generous kind hearted person.


----------



## martina

Gwenie, thinking of you and saying a prayer for your successful recovery.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I plan on making another in red, with variegated yarn red, orange, yellow, through turquoise and green- it will be interesting to see how the yarn knits up in a larger project- I used it for my Accidental Star Cowl.
> 
> (also to be gifted!)


Julie - I am so honored by you, and the others who use my idea for the waterfall. I love your way of doing them without the sleeves and that is going to be my next project. You do beautiful work. I am going to put a copy of your cape in the workshop unless i hear that you would rather I didn't - thanks so much for spreading the word about my design.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> They sound lovely colour combinations. Lucky recipients of your gifts. You are a generous kind hearted person.


Thank you Martina! There is an ulterior motive- I am hoping people will see the things I make- and want to make themselves something , or for their children- we hope to have a knitting class soon- it is just with 4 congregations using the building you have to book well ahead! I do enjoy teaching!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - I am so honored by you, and the others who use my idea for the waterfall. I love your way of doing them without the sleeves and that is going to be my next project. You do beautiful work. I am going to put a copy of your cape in the workshop unless i hear that you would rather I didn't - thanks so much for spreading the word about my design.


I did put it in the Parade! but ofcourse the Workshop is locked to me! Thanks so much for the compliment! I need my knitting more than ever at the moment- it is proving a good time to tackle the older WIP's (that have almost become UFO's)


----------



## BJohn4223

I love the minion hats - do you have a pattern that you can share or tell me where to find it?


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


Have fun painting. Lovely pictures, the clouds are gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


The clouds/storms are terrific!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


Worked well! Is it cold at your place today?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


I think he was just camera shy!!!!!! lol, perhaps he did not need to go out and do the potty thing??? lol, dogs have minds of their own -- ask me how I know!!!!!!!! :lol: Zoe 
He sure is tiny!!!!!! He must be a tea cup!


----------



## SaxonLady

Railyn said:


> Julie, I am questioning if the paper that Fale signed is legal. I know we are in a different country but some questions for here would be, is it notorized, was it signed under duress, questions like that. It sounds like something written on a would not be binding here.
> That being said, my heart is breaking for you. That is totally unneeded stress and meanness!!! Just a terrible thing to do.


I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be legal here in England. Only an attorney can revoke a Power of Attorney, unless he/she can be proven incompetent to continue.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you charlotte - you have laid heavy on my mind - but you sound chipper and that makes me smile - please ask rick to let us know what he thinks of the eggs - I have not tried them yet.

healing energy zooming nonstop to you.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Bi everyone. I miss you all! I'm on page 17 trying to catch up. Great recipesSam.rick is going to make the pickled eggs. We are intrigued by the 7up inclusion.
> I want to apologize to any of you who i have written notes to within the last few months. They were hardly legible. I am left handed and my writing has been seriously compromised. Thqt should have been a huge clue to me!I worked with the OT today and made her work on my penmanship. She wanted to work on other things she thought were more important but i am a letter writer and writing notes and papers are very important to me so i made her teach me the exercises to strengthen the parts of my hand that will strengthen my writing skills. She recommended an app to help.she also recommended a memory app and it teaches you to remember names which i am going to get rick to work on he's always frustrated by not remembering names of people he just meets. I am guilty of the same. The apps are in my phone ill post them tomorrow as my phone is plugged in down stairs. And i am not allowed to go down the stairs by myself. ;(  And rick is a sleep in our bed. Poor guy slept in my room last night in the hospital.
> I'm going to go back and try to catch up. Two things i have questions on.what is going on with Marianne and what is being filmed at Nana's house?can someone pm me?
> 
> Thanks so much. I hope to catch up tonight but am on the ipad and its fighting me also i have to use a left hand finger to type
> 
> I love you and miss you all.you are in in my prayers
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam

absolutely Valerie - that was a great camp song.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> You sang it to??!! I seem to remember 'kookaburra sits in the old gum tree. Merry king of the bushes he. Laugh Kookaburra, laugh Kookaburra. Gay your life must be. Does that sound familiar to you, Sam?


----------



## iamsam

now that sounds like the life of riley - enjoy it to the max.

sam

hope the job comes through



busyworkerbee said:


> I am currently sitting on the top verandah of my sister's new beach house, relaxing listening to the incoming waves. May also have a courier job. Waiting to hear back about that one. Will put up pics after transfering from camera


----------



## iamsam

great pctures as always purplefi - a great shot of the bee for sure.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, having a lazy Sunday morning and sending happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all.
> 
> Pictures for Sunday......


----------



## EJS

Designer1234 said:


> ===
> we were in Mesa for 9 years and Yuma one year many good times. Have a wonderful winter. Our weather is going to get colder and our condo heat is on now.
> Shirley


Shirley,
Where abouts in Mesa did you stay? That is where my parents lived and they had quite a few friends that were there in the winter from parts north.
EJ


----------



## iamsam

we do hope mr p will model his new jumper when it is finished.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, I am planning knitting but as the weather is still good I think it may be a bit morew gardening. I've run out of beads for my dreambird so I am hoping I'll be able to get some more. Then I really must get on and finish the aran I sarted for Mr P way back last Easter.
> Sending you loads and loads of hugs. xxxx


----------



## EJS

jknappva said:


> Some lucky children will love these. Are they for grands or charity? If you said, I'm sorry that I forgot.
> JuneK


Thank you, these are for my grands. The 14 yr old made the initial request and of course the younger ones wanted them too. This is really the first time I have made them each the same item.
EJ


----------



## EJS

BJohn4223 said:


> I love the minion hats - do you have a pattern that you can share or tell me where to find it?


I do have the pattern, I just need to look up where I got it. All I can say for sure at this moment is it was a free download from someones site. Let you know asap.
EJ


----------



## EJS

Pattern for the crochet minion hat.

http://damnitjanetletscrochet.blogspot.mx/2013/01/minion-earflap-beanie.html


----------



## iamsam

when did you go on daylight savings time?

sam

think we fall back the end on October or November.



Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Melody! I am about to go and rest a bit more- daylight saving has my bodyclock all out of kilter!


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you grandmadi - great avatar pretty lady.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> I am reading fast to try and catch up with this week's KTP. I have bopped in for a few moments here and there. I'm having a tough time finding a few free minutes. DH is still feeling awful and numerous tests haven't given us any answers. He did have shoulder surgery (totally unrelated to health issues) and DM has been through a series of procedures for a blocked bile duct. So sorry to hear about Marianne, Charlotte, and Gwen. Hugs and prayers to you and others who need it, too! Sam, glad to see you back!! Thank you to the others who pitched in while Sam was gone! Love the new avatars...was compelled to change mine, too. May the upcoming month bring us peace, calm, and healing!


----------



## iamsam

if you can't stop the whinning just add some cheese.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> lol! He was not thrilled I don't think, about getting his picture taken, doesn't like to sit still that long.
> 
> We are fairly dry here where we are as it's technically high plains desert, but we did get some good rain that was much needed and I have a feeling it's going to be a cold wet winter this year. We need it but I personally could do with heading back to San Antonio until it's over then come back, I don't mind the wet in S.A. so much since it's not usually as cold. lolol...WaWaWa... I guess I should stop whinning.


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be legal here in England. Only an attorney can revoke a Power of Attorney, unless he/she can be proven incompetent to continue.


I should find out soon- I am waiting for some money to come through the banking system!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I think he was just camera shy!!!!!! lol, perhape did not need to go out and do the potty thing??? lol, dogs have minds of their own -- ask me how I know!!!!!!!! :lol: Zoe
> He sure is tiny!!!!!! He must be a tea cup!


lol, he's supposed to be a Chinese Crested, but he's not, he's either Xolo or xolo/crested cross, she rescued him from a puppy mill when he was about a year old. No, he just doesn't like to have to go out because he has to actually walk to the door, lol...we usually have to carry him at this point, he's getting decidedly grumpy and lazy in his old age. We keep puppy diapers on his most of the time because he doesn't like to ask to go out anymore. He's not spoiled at all. lololol. If you believe that, well I have that bridge in Arizona... lol. Now if I'd have told him to come get coffee, he'd have been moving at warp speed. lol, He does have his priorities. lol


----------



## Railyn

I had a quick read of the postings for today. I am off with my DD1 to a birthday party for my gread=granddaughter.
Carrol just walked in the door so I need to run. Thinking about all of you!


----------



## iamsam

what are leathers?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It probably would be OK if you could do them in the Garage- the basement is not the best because it would waft upwards- I LOVE leathers- they are just so scrumptious!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> when did you go on daylight savings time?
> 
> sam
> 
> think we fall back the end on October or November.


This Sunday morning just gone by- at 2a.m., I always set my watch early- so I don't forget- because with the Spring change one can of course get caught out!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful cloud pictures az - thanks for sharing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


----------



## Grannypeg

Did you work from a Pattern?



EJS said:


> Thank you, these are for my grands. The 14 yr old made the initial request and of course the younger ones wanted them too. This is really the first time I have made them each the same item.
> EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what are leathers?
> 
> sam


You make a puree of the fruit- apple, peach, strawberry etc., place it on the solid trays of the dehydrator and set the machine to warm, rather than hot, dry- then when dried you can tear or cut the 'leather' and store it somewhere damp proof- I used my glass jars - Mason jar type.


----------



## iamsam

very cute poledra - he was definitely not interested in going out.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


----------



## iamsam

very cute puppy pictures poledra - especially the last one.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> lol, he's supposed to be a Chinese Crested, but he's not, he's either Xolo or xolo/crested cross, she rescued him from a puppy mill when he was about a year old. No, he just doesn't like to have to go out because he has to actually walk to the door, lol...we usually have to carry him at this point, he's getting decidedly grumpy and lazy in his old age. We keep puppy diapers on his most of the time because he doesn't like to ask to go out anymore. He's not spoiled at all. lololol. If you believe that, well I have that bridge in Arizona... lol. Now if I'd have told him to come get coffee, he'd have been moving at warp speed. lol, He does have his priorities. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> I had a quick read of the postings for today. I am off with my DD1 to a birthday party for my gread=granddaughter.
> Carrol just walked in the door so I need to run. Thinking about all of you!


Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Worked well! Is it cold at your place today?


Not that bad and he does have his jammies on to help keep him warm. lol


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> if you can't stop the whinning just add some cheese.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> lol, he's supposed to be a Chinese Crested, but he's not, he's either Xolo or xolo/crested cross, she rescued him from a puppy mill when he was about a year old. No, he just doesn't like to have to go out because he has to actually walk to the door, lol...we usually have to carry him at this point, he's getting decidedly grumpy and lazy in his old age. We keep puppy diapers on his most of the time because he doesn't like to ask to go out anymore. He's not spoiled at all. lololol. If you believe that, well I have that bridge in Arizona... lol. Now if I'd have told him to come get coffee, he'd have been moving at warp speed. lol, He does have his priorities. lol


Who is the long haired one, perched up on the sofa back!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Not that bad and he does have his jammies on to help keep him warm. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - today avery is six years old - Heidi wanted to have a scavenger hunt outside - think it will need to be indoors. 

I stay away for as long as possible - i'll show up gift in hand just in time for gift opening and ice cream and cake. I really don't do noise well. 

everyone is asleep here - hickory - head on my pillow - being warmed by the electric blanket beneath her - and her faithful companion and memasis survivor right curled up right next to her. all the rest must be out in the living room.

defiance held it's annual rib fest last night - had a beautiful afternoon and evening for it - paper said it was well attended. should have gone it I suppose - just not in the mood.

I need to pick up my needles and knit something. think I am going to start another sweater for Bentley and maybe one for me. have just not felt inspired lately and my needles grow cold from unused. 

ah - here come tip kitty - how silently she walks on leaps on the bed - think she is looking for a spot of top of the electric blanket also. she has the longest tail and a very loud purr.

I need to get a shower before today's festivities so best get to it. we are having a jake the pirate birthday party - blow up swords and all. young children are definitely meant for young parents.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

*Shirley* thought you might be interested to know that half of Team New Zealand has landed at the airport to virtually a heroes welcome. They interviewed Dean Barker who is still very tired. But is being encouraged to continue as Skipper. Apparently two sponsors have pledged $55,000,000 between them already.


----------



## Southern Gal

ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
so here goes, this is the front of house.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


That is such a pretty show of flowers!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Kaye!! Lunch break - pan roasted turkey sandwiches (turkey from the deli) I need to run up there later and pick up another pound - it's the special this weekend $5 per pound!!! Painting is coming along- I will do a little email catch up while lunch digests!! 


Poledra65 said:


> Have fun painting. Lovely pictures, the clouds are gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so cute!


Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Julie - I took a bunch and then got busy and haven't posted them......


Lurker 2 said:


> The clouds/storms are terrific!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What beautiful flowers!


Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're welcome Sam - we have been getting some "good sky"!


thewren said:


> beautiful cloud pictures az - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such pretty flowers!!!!!!!!!! Is that some type of Ginger with the yellow flowers???? Cute porch and house!!


Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> I do have odds and ends of fresh veggies frozen.... I always make too many and hate to throw out fresh so I put little smacks and dabs in the freezer.... then I throw them out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


So glad to hear someone else does that too!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


Wow, especially the second pic of the clouds!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well heck - break time is over - back to the painting!!! I will be ready for a hot shower and a glass of wine by the end of it today!!! Enjoy the rest of your day/night folks - and Happy Birthday to Avery from me Sam!! Cute puppies Kaye - I sure miss my "Doodle Bug" which is what I called Dutchess when I wanted to embarrass her- if a dog could blush she would have!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Alan just HATES that I do it - so I try to sneak them into the can on trash pickup day!!!!! :wink:



KateB said:


> So glad to hear someone else does that too!


----------



## AZ Sticks

It made me think of "God Sky"!!!


KateB said:


> Wow, especially the second pic of the clouds!


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK now I really have to go paint or no wine for Sandi tonight!!!!!


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a shorter one with pinks and purple through green and white that I intend to keep


I'd love to see a picture....the colors sound really interesting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


Love the clouds and the sunset....we've had a couple of cloudy, dreary days with no rain...just dreary! Ready for either sunshine or a LOUD thunderstorm to clear the air!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am in that club too- I always go my own way - fun, but it can get you into a mess sometimes.
> 
> I always want to go left if it says right. sheeesh!


Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

AZ Sticks said:


> I do have odds and ends of fresh veggies frozen.... I always make too many and hate to throw out fresh so I put little smacks and dabs in the freezer.... then I throw them out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


this is exactly how i make my soups, all along when i have left over veggies, i put them together and keep adding to the stuff in the freezer and when i get ready it really takes very little other than whatever base i am using. it just seems smart to save the little dibs and dabs.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Thank you once again. Seems like Mr. P is always adding something new to your garden! LOL!
> JuneK


You are right there. Now he is planning to cut one of trees at the top a bit lower to let some more sun in so he can extend the top flower bed.


----------



## Southern Gal

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting ready to start the out building painting - we've been waiting for this weather!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful day - Here are a couple of pictures from our last storm...
> luv-AZ


these are awsome pictures, love the pure white of the first one.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - I am so honored by you, and the others who use my idea for the waterfall. I love your way of doing them without the sleeves and that is going to be my next project. You do beautiful work. I am going to put a copy of your cape in the workshop unless i hear that you would rather I didn't - thanks so much for spreading the word about my design.


Hi Julie - I just posted your shawl in the actual workshop - I mentioned you as well so check it out.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> lol, he's supposed to be a Chinese Crested, but he's not, he's either Xolo or xolo/crested cross, she rescued him from a puppy mill when he was about a year old. No, he just doesn't like to have to go out because he has to actually walk to the door, lol...we usually have to carry him at this point, he's getting decidedly grumpy and lazy in his old age. We keep puppy diapers on his most of the time because he doesn't like to ask to go out anymore. He's not spoiled at all. lololol. If you believe that, well I have that bridge in Arizona... lol. Now if I'd have told him to come get coffee, he'd have been moving at warp speed. lol, He does have his priorities. lol


Bless you and your family for rescuing these wonderful pets!!! Almost all of our pets have been rescues...even from friends seeing them lost or from the SPCA!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


It is absolutely glorious-- that beading should be shown in your basic beading too- it works so well. great job..!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such a pretty show of flowers!


this yr because of all the rain, i guess my canni's really showed out and are just now pooping out and not blooming. i am putting more stuff around that maple tree because you can't mow without a lot of hassle because of the roots coming to the top.


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


Beautiful garden..can't wait to see more pictures.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

AZ Sticks said:


> Such pretty flowers!!!!!!!!!! Is that some type of Ginger with the yellow flowers???? Cute porch and house!!


no its yellow canni's i am wanting some with orange blooms, just haven't gotten any planted, i have some red stripped leaves that should do better next yr around the outside edges of this bunch, but they are still yellow blooms. you can't see the rocking chairs for the 4 oclocks that got so tall around the porch.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


Your DB is absolutely beautiful...love the beads!
JuneK


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


Lovely cheating. How is it cheating by the way?


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> It is absolutely glorious-- that beading should be shown in your basic beading too- it works so well. great job..!!!!


Thanks Shirley, I shall officially name it the cheating way to bead.


----------



## Southern Gal

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


oh purple, this is one of the most awsome pcs i have seen made, love the colors and of course the beading is out of this world. just beautiful. girl is this for you? you are gonna look like a beautiful peacock...............


----------



## martina

Sam
happy Birthday to Avery.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* thought you might be interested to know that half of Team New Zealand has landed at the airport to virtually a heroes welcome. They interviewed Dean Barker who is still very tired. But is being encouraged to continue as Skipper. Apparently two sponsors have pledged $55,000,000 between them already.


Wonderful - they deserve accolades. I understand that the American Boat had a lot of very advanced systems on it in comparison. Sounds like the kiwis' were not using those systems. I would be so proud to be a New Zealander -
and would be at the airport to meet them.

Congratulations to the American team too- they sound as if they used their information to the best of what could be expected.

I am afraid I am biased towards the New Zealand crew and boat as I know how proud they are of their 'sailors and their boats. I also know the boatworks where the american Boat was built- It is surprising that other Countries are allowed to use the Majority of sailors from other countries, but not surprising that they are usually New Zealanders and Australians. that is just my own opinion (and dear Pat's) :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Lovely cheating. How is it cheating by the way?


Cos I made it up as I went along. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Southern Gal said:


> oh purple, this is one of the most awsome pcs i have seen made, love the colors and of course the beading is out of this world. just beautiful. girl is this for you? you are gonna look like a beautiful peacock...............


Yes it is going to be for me, but there wasn't enough yarn to make it big enough so I have a few ideas of what I am going to do with it..... Watch this space. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Who is the long haired one, perched up on the sofa back!?


Oh, that's a foster dog looking for a home, she's Cinnamon a puff ball Chinese crested mix. She's sweet but doesn't like men much, would be a great companion for a lady living alone, or a family comprised solely of females and no small children as they scare her.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


That is absolutely beautiful - you cheat very well!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> That is absolutely beautiful - you cheat very well!! :lol:


Thank you Kate. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Gwen, I am thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - today avery is six years old - Heidi wanted to have a scavenger hunt outside - think it will need to be indoors.
> 
> I stay away for as long as possible - i'll show up gift in hand just in time for gift opening and ice cream and cake. I really don't do noise well.
> 
> everyone is asleep here - hickory - head on my pillow - being warmed by the electric blanket beneath her - and her faithful companion and memasis survivor right curled up right next to her. all the rest must be out in the living room.
> 
> defiance held it's annual rib fest last night - had a beautiful afternoon and evening for it - paper said it was well attended. should have gone it I suppose - just not in the mood.
> 
> I need to pick up my needles and knit something. think I am going to start another sweater for Bentley and maybe one for me. have just not felt inspired lately and my needles grow cold from unused.
> 
> ah - here come tip kitty - how silently she walks on leaps on the bed - think she is looking for a spot of top of the electric blanket also. she has the longest tail and a very loud purr.
> 
> I need to get a shower before today's festivities so best get to it. we are having a jake the pirate birthday party - blow up swords and all. young children are definitely meant for young parents.
> 
> sam


Happy Birthday Avery!!!!! Yohohoho and a piece of cake matey!!! 
Have fun Sam. lol 
Smart animals, they know a good spot to sleep. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


Beautiful! Thank you nephew! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such a pretty show of flowers!


I agree - it is beautiful! I imagine you enjoy it a lot


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Shirley, I shall officially name it the cheating way to bead.


 make sure you do!

the easier the better - and it sure does look good!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute!


lol, he kept slinking further and further back into the cat bed, by the time I was done you could barely see an ear from the side. lol 
I had called the others to take them all out and he watched, then when he thought(well, knew), I was coming back to get him he quickly got down off of Marlas chair and snuck into the cat bed, Marla was laughing so hard, and he tried to hide. lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> make sure you do!
> 
> the easier the better - and it sure does look good!


Yes Ma'am xxx


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Bless you and your family for rescuing these wonderful pets!!! Almost all of our pets have been rescues...even from friends seeing them lost or from the SPCA!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to find Mr Ps half made aran and make a start on the sleeves.


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 4pm here and I have just caught up. It was sunny and warm here for most of the day. Had a lot of people out on their travels stop by work. Made for a busy day. It is now a bit overcast. No rain please. :hunf: 

I have to finish my minion hats for tomorrow so I can send them to work with a friend. She sold 3 of them to a man at her work.

Hoping to hear maybe tomorrow or Tuesday from the real estate agent. I am hoping all is a go for the man who made the offer(approval from the bank for a mortgage). He came on Saturday morning and did his house inspection. I am so ready for the official it is sold papers to be signed so we can finally start looking for our new home.


----------



## Designer1234

EJS said:


> Shirley,
> Where abouts in Mesa did you stay? That is where my parents lived and they had quite a few friends that were there in the winter from parts north.
> EJ


We were in the Villa Alameda RV park - I don't remember the street name but it was straight up from the Marine base 
you turn left from downtown - at the marine base. It was 20 or more years ago. We liked it there but our friends convinced us to go to Mesa - which worked out very well for us.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Bless you and your family for rescuing these wonderful pets!!! Almost all of our pets have been rescues...even from friends seeing them lost or from the SPCA!
> JuneK


Marla belongs to the National Chinese Crested rescue group, poor Skeeter, someone had taken a stick or something when angry with him, he's the sweetest dog ever, and ran it into his ear so he's deaf in one ear and blind in one eye. We think his hearing is has been fading in the other ear over the last few months and his sight is not far behind, he seems to see alot of shadows, but he seems happy and as long as you guide him to go outside and inside, he does just fine. He has no problems finding food, water, or a goodie if you have something worthwhile. lolol... And he loves a good back rub, he'll even come ask for one. lol
When we brought Doodle home from the pound we had to have her upper canines removed as they were rotten all the way up and causing her such pain, we wonder if they used her as a bait dog for dog fighting, they found her and her sister wandering loose and no one claiming them. She's such a sweetie, but we think had never been in a house, she's just plain fun though and it didn't take long to house break her.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you. Just love all your dogs. x


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Hoping to hear maybe tomorrow or Tuesday from the real estate agent. I am hoping all is a go for the man who made the offer(approval from the bank for a mortgage). He came on Saturday morning and did his house inspection. I am so ready for the official it is sold papers to be signed so we can finally start looking for our new home.


I shall keep everything crossed for you. x


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Purplefi 


PurpleFi said:


> I shall keep everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Wonderful - they deserve accolades. I understand that the American Boat had a lot of very advanced systems on it in comparison. Sounds like the kiwis' were not using those systems. I would be so proud to be a New Zealander -
> and would be at the airport to meet them.
> 
> Congratulations to the American team too- they sound as if they used their information to the best of what could be expected.
> 
> I am afraid I am biased towards the New Zealand crew and boat as I know how proud they are of their 'sailors and their boats. I also know the boatworks where the american Boat was built- It is surprising that other Countries are allowed to use the Majority of sailors from other countries, but not surprising that they are usually New Zealanders and Australians. that is just my own opinion (and dear Pat's) :thumbup:


One would think that they would rule that all the systems on the boats would need to be fairly similar, that they either use them and are in one category or don't and are in another. I don't think it's fair if one uses more technology than another, it's like one hunter using a bow and arrow from horse back and another shooting a gun into a 2 x 5 cage. When it comes down to it, the American team has to wonder if they would have been able to win if they had not used the extra technology, and that is a question that most of them will wonder about for their lives I imagine. 
I think with all things considered, the New Zealanders really are the winners. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's a foster dog looking for a home, she's Cinnamon a puff ball Chinese crested mix. She's sweet but doesn't like men much, would be a great companion for a lady living alone, or a family comprised solely of females and no small children as they scare her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I made it up as I went along. :thumbup:


I love it!!!!! tweaking on the fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :idea: :!:  :mrgreen: :lol: :thumbup: Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and I have just caught up. It was sunny and warm here for most of the day. Had a lot of people out on their travels stop by work. Made for a busy day. It is now a bit overcast. No rain please. :hunf:
> 
> I have to finish my minion hats for tomorrow so I can send them to work with a friend. She sold 3 of them to a man at her work.
> 
> Hoping to hear maybe tomorrow or Tuesday from the real estate agent. I am hoping all is a go for the man who made the offer(approval from the bank for a mortgage). He came on Saturday morning and did his house inspection. I am so ready for the official it is sold papers to be signed so we can finally start looking for our new home.


It will be such a relief, I'm sure, to get those papers and be able to move forward. Fingers crossed, and toes and knitting needles.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now so I can get the hats finished. Love to all, be back later on.

Thanks Poledra, That's a lot to keep crossed. lol.


----------



## Lurker 2

* JuneK* the waterfall should show up on <http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-4>

Right that did not work for me- so if you search- #3 Parade of Waterfall tops from the workshop- it is on page 4!

the colours are just as they come- from Deborah Norville's Mountain Heather - Serenity Garden dralon yarn!


----------



## chickkie

Lurker 2 said:


> * JuneK* the waterfall should show up on <http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-4>
> 
> Right that did not work for me- so if you search- #3 Parade of Waterfall tops from the workshop- it is on page 4!
> 
> the colours are just as they come- from Deborah Norville's Mountain Heather - Serenity Garden dralon yarn!


ohhh.. I love it!


----------



## iamsam

I almost missed the party - I thought it was at four - it was from two to four - I caught a half hour of it - ate a little - ice cream and cake - opening presents - a little chit chat - and I am home basking in the quiet. waiting for Heidi to join me. lol

i'm going to turn on the heat - just too cool and damp to be comfortable. however - the rest of the week is to be in the 70°'s. I can tolerate that real well.

the birthday boy was well blessed with toys - not that he doesn't have any - goodness - those boys have so many toys -but they take care of them - don't break them and they really play with them. I never had a lot of toys - never learned the art of play - didn't know how - so I read instead.

new "the good wife" tonight - think I will record it - tired of all the ads - they go on forever.

I've been watching the original "the prisoner" - may put in the third disk and watch it. don't remember it being on. jim caviezel - he played jesus in the mel Gibson movie - also plays on - is it "in plain sight" - has made a remake of it I understand - don't remember that being on either. think there are 18 episodes. I can only take a couple at a time.

going to start something new on the needles tonight - get in my stash and see what I have - give me a chance to use my new interchangables.

Phyllis always has watermelon growing in her compost pile - they seem to reseed themselves each year - she brought one for today - very very good - had several plates full.

Heidi had also finely chopped onions - I had forgotten how good they tasted on a hot dog with catsup. think I am set for food for the rest of the night.

still drizzly - haven't gotten a huge amount of rain - but it sure has been grey and gloomy - need some sunshine.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

chickkie said:


> ohhh.. I love it!


Thank you Chickkie!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I almost missed the party - I thought it was at four - it was from two to four - I caught a half hour of it - ate a little - ice cream and cake - opening presents - a little chit chat - and I am home basking in the quiet. waiting for Heidi to join me. lol
> 
> i'm going to turn on the heat - just too cool and damp to be comfortable. however - the rest of the week is to be in the 70°'s. I can tolerate that real well.
> 
> the birthday boy was well blessed with toys - not that he doesn't have any - goodness - those boys have so many toys -but they take care of them - don't break them and they really play with them. I never had a lot of toys - never learned the art of play - didn't know how - so I read instead.
> 
> new "the good wife" tonight - think I will record it - tired of all the ads - they go on forever.
> 
> I've been watching the original "the prisoner" - may put in the third disk and watch it. don't remember it being on. jim caviezel - he played jesus in the mel Gibson movie - also plays on - is it "in plain sight" - has made a remake of it I understand - don't remember that being on either. think there are 18 episodes. I can only take a couple at a time.
> 
> going to start something new on the needles tonight - get in my stash and see what I have - give me a chance to use my new interchangables.
> 
> Phyllis always has watermelon growing in her compost pile - they seem to reseed themselves each year - she brought one for today - very very good - had several plates full.
> 
> Heidi had also finely chopped onions - I had forgotten how good they tasted on a hot dog with catsup. think I am set for food for the rest of the night.
> 
> still drizzly - haven't gotten a huge amount of rain - but it sure has been grey and gloomy - need some sunshine.
> 
> sam


Good on you, Sam! as we say down here!


----------



## iamsam

your flowers are beautiful southern gal - I love your "tipping pots" planter.

love the avatar.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful work purplefi - love the beads.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
Love my new MacBook Air, Shirley. I also ordered the new Kindle Fire. Feel like Mrs. Rich Bitch as my Mom would say. But my Kindle and old MacBook Air died and I am addicted enough i wanted to replace both of them.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
> Love my new MacBook Air, Shirley. I also ordered the new Kindle Fire. Feel like Mrs. Rich Bitch as my Mom would say. But my Kindle and old MacBook Air died and I am addicted enough i wanted to replace both of them.


Happy Birthday to your DH!!!!


----------



## iamsam

and this is where the path begins it's upward journey to all good things melody -

great hats - love them.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm here and I have just caught up. It was sunny and warm here for most of the day. Had a lot of people out on their travels stop by work. Made for a busy day. It is now a bit overcast. No rain please. :hunf:
> 
> I have to finish my minion hats for tomorrow so I can send them to work with a friend. She sold 3 of them to a man at her work.
> 
> Hoping to hear maybe tomorrow or Tuesday from the real estate agent. I am hoping all is a go for the man who made the offer(approval from the bank for a mortgage). He came on Saturday morning and did his house inspection. I am so ready for the official it is sold papers to be signed so we can finally start looking for our new home.


----------



## iamsam

it just makes my whole body ache when I see an animal that has been mistreated and harmed - so sad. I still think we should do to the people what they did to their animals - they certainly deserve it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla belongs to the National Chinese Crested rescue group, poor Skeeter, someone had taken a stick or something when angry with him, he's the sweetest dog ever, and ran it into his ear so he's deaf in one ear and blind in one eye. We think his hearing is has been fading in the other ear over the last few months and his sight is not far behind, he seems to see alot of shadows, but he seems happy and as long as you guide him to go outside and inside, he does just fine. He has no problems finding food, water, or a goodie if you have something worthwhile. lolol... And he loves a good back rub, he'll even come ask for one. lol
> When we brought Doodle home from the pound we had to have her upper canines removed as they were rotten all the way up and causing her such pain, we wonder if they used her as a bait dog for dog fighting, they found her and her sister wandering loose and no one claiming them. She's such a sweetie, but we think had never been in a house, she's just plain fun though and it didn't take long to house break her.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to dh - Heidi can never remember her anniversary.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
> Love my new MacBook Air, Shirley. I also ordered the new Kindle Fire. Feel like Mrs. Rich Bitch as my Mom would say. But my Kindle and old MacBook Air died and I am addicted enough i wanted to replace both of them.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH!!!!


Ditto!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> happy birthday to dh - Heidi can never remember her anniversary.
> 
> sam


Lol! That's why David picked 11/11 for our anniversary, lol if it's Veterans Day, it's our anniversary. :thumbup: He always remembers, I usually forget.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> it just makes my whole body ache when I see an animal that has been mistreated and harmed - so sad. I still think we should do to the people what they did to their animals - they certainly deserve it.
> 
> sam


I agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I made it up as I went along. :thumbup:


I wouldn't call it cheating unless you beaded one way and said you did another. I would call it designing - and I hope you will show it in your workshop!! but don't use the word cheating -- it is your way of doing things which often works out better than most ways from what I can gather by seeing your work. You certainly know how to follow a pattern as I know for the sweater class you and London taught -so if you want to do it your own way it is a design element. grin


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I made it up as I went along. :thumbup:


That is called designing not cheating!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I love it!!!!! tweaking on the fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :idea: :!:  :mrgreen: :lol: :thumbup: Zoe


Hi Zoe, how you doing?

I've just heard that the bead ladies has more beads, so I've ordered three more packs - that should be enough to finish and some!


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> That is called designing not cheating!


Thanks Martina. Are you going to be at Ally Pally on the Thursday?


----------



## 5mmdpns

News and update from Dreamweaver! 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204093-1.html
Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I wouldn't call it cheating unless you beaded one way and said you did another. I would call it designing - and I hope you will show it in your workshop!! but don't use the word cheating -- it is your way of doing things which often works out better than most ways from what I can gather by seeing your work. You certainly know how to follow a pattern as I know for the sweater class you and London taught -so if you want to do it your own way it is a design element. grin


Ok Shirley, no more cheating and I can get the beads to finish it :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Zoe, how you doing?
> 
> I've just heard that the bead ladies has more beads, so I've ordered three more packs - that should be enough to finish and some!


Woooooottters!!!!!!!!!!! more beads for you to play with as you yarn along!!!! lol, perhaps you need to make the Buddah a beaded embellishment? like a yarn bowl with beads around the top? It would look great with him holding it! lol, people could contribute their gold to it!!! hmmmm, the lil fairies would love to play with them too!!!

I am kind of bogged down trying to tweak the crochet pattern I am writing for Joe P. I think I have it now, just need some finishing touches put on it. lol, I am cross-eyed from working on it all day ----- it was back to the drawing board every time I would get about half done........... :roll: :shock: :? hahahah, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Woooooottters!!!!!!!!!!! more beads for you to play with as you yarn along!!!! lol, perhaps you need to make the Buddah a beaded embellishment? like a yarn bowl with beads around the top? It would look great with him holding it! lol, people could contribute their gold to it!!! hmmmm, the lil fairies would love to play with them too!!!
> 
> I am kind of bogged down trying to tweak the crochet pattern I am writing for Joe P. I think I have it now, just need some finishing touches put on it. lol, I am cross-eyed from working on it all day ----- it was back to the drawing board every time I would get about half done........... :roll: :shock: :? hahahah, Zoe


Know how you feel I hate writing patterns. I need the extra beads for a bit of something extra to go with the dreambird.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> * JuneK* the waterfall should show up on <http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-4>
> 
> Right that did not work for me- so if you search- #3 Parade of Waterfall tops from the workshop- it is on page 4!
> 
> the colours are just as they come- from Deborah Norville's Mountain Heather - Serenity Garden dralon yarn!


Just love the colours and it looks so light and floaty. xx


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Know how you feel I hate writing patterns. I need the extra beads for a bit of something extra to go with the dreambird.


Perhaps some earrings? a floral decoration to go on a handbag that is the dreambird accessory? hahaha, you just let your mind go exploring all the possibilities and if you run out of ideas, then I am sure we can accommodate that short-coming of yours! lol, our ideas are endless!!! hmmmm, Sam needs some knitting and stuff to do tonight, how about you just hop on over across the pond and put your heads together!!!! lol, Bentley would approve of anything you two come up with in that yarn stash!!!  :lol: Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed as it is nearly midnight and I have the WI knitting group here in the morning. Night night everyone. Lots of hugs


----------



## angelam

Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here. 
11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


----------



## GrandmaDi

thewren said:


> good to hear from you grandmadi - great avatar pretty lady.
> 
> sam[/quote
> 
> Sounds as if I've missed your birthday!! I hope it was wonderful and I'm very glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Perhaps some earrings? a floral decoration to go on a handbag that is the dreambird accessory? hahaha, you just let your mind go exploring all the possibilities and if you run out of ideas, then I am sure we can accommodate that short-coming of yours! lol, our ideas are endless!!! hmmmm, Sam needs some knitting and stuff to do tonight, how about you just hop on over across the pond and put your heads together!!!! lol, Bentley would approve of anything you two come up with in that yarn stash!!!  :lol: Zoe


Not earrings or handbag. I am just waiting for something else to arrive that I will add to the dreambird. You will have to wait and see.
Night night xx


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Not earrings or handbag. I am just waiting for something else to arrive that I will add to the dreambird. You will have to wait and see.
> Night night xx


OOoooooooooooooo!!!!! the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!! and the obituary would read "knitter dies while waiting for an over the pond concept to be realized...........found at home with purple yarn and knitting needles...........looks like it was a sock in progress............" lol, waiting for the pictures!!!! Zoe


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Martina. Are you going to be at Ally Pally on the Thursday?


Yes. Are you?


----------



## sassafras123

5mmdpns said:


> News and update from Dreamweaver!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204093-1.html
> Zoe


Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.

Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


----------



## GrandmaDi

thewren said:


> I almost missed the party - I thought it was at four - it was from two to four - I caught a half hour of it - ate a little - ice cream and cake - opening presents - a little chit chat - and I am home basking in the quiet. waiting for Heidi to join me. lol
> 
> i'm going to turn on the heat - just too cool and damp to be comfortable. however - the rest of the week is to be in the 70°'s. I can tolerate that real well.
> 
> the birthday boy was well blessed with toys - not that he doesn't have any - goodness - those boys have so many toys -but they take care of them - don't break them and they really play with them. I never had a lot of toys - never learned the art of play - didn't know how - so I read instead.
> 
> new "the good wife" tonight - think I will record it - tired of all the ads - they go on forever.
> 
> I've been watching the original "the prisoner" - may put in the third disk and watch it. don't remember it being on. jim caviezel - he played jesus in the mel Gibson movie - also plays on - is it "in plain sight" - has made a remake of it I understand - don't remember that being on either. think there are 18 episodes. I can only take a couple at a time.
> 
> going to start something new on the needles tonight - get in my stash and see what I have - give me a chance to use my new interchangables.
> 
> Phyllis always has watermelon growing in her compost pile - they seem to reseed themselves each year - she brought one for today - very very good - had several plates full.
> 
> Heidi had also finely chopped onions - I had forgotten how good they tasted on a hot dog with catsup. think I am set for food for the rest of the night.
> 
> still drizzly - haven't gotten a huge amount of rain - but it sure has been grey and gloomy - need some sunshine.
> 
> sam


I'm crazy jealous of everyone who bought the interchangeable needles the other month. Maybe Santa will bring them this year! I'm with you, Sam. I need to get something new going on my needles...knitting therapy. I spent a few hours at a local festival yesterday hoping for some inspiration. I'm looking for ideas for Christmas gifts. I did splurge on a yarn bowl. Good luck going through your stash and coming up with a new project.


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here.
> 11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


Wonderful story! I am so happy you have found your sister.


----------



## pacer

Caught up for now. I am nodding off fighting sleep so will just go to bed. Love pictures of the Napa valley. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Just love the colours and it looks so light and floaty. xx


I love the colours, too- And it is light because it is on such large needles- but you do have to watch not to snag it!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here.
> 11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


Strange how things can work out! love and hugs to you!!!!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> We've had our heating on in the early morning and in the evening for a few weeks already! However today is glorious (for almost October) and hopefully it'll last for the next few days as we're heading up north.


Have a lovely time- when are you actually going? 
We are in for a warm day- with likely strong winds and maybe some rin. In other words not very nice. And while we don't have firebans unlike some parts of the country we have been warned that the hot conditions (in some parts of the state) and strong winds are a problem if a fire should start.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Yum. I tasted a sparkling Moscato yesterday.


Personally I'm not as keen on it sparkling.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm, September 29th is International Coffee Day!!!! Have a great cuppa coffee to all who are coffee drinkers, and for those who are not coffee drinkers, well, have a wonderfully great day anyways!!! Sun is up and shining here! Zoe


You mean I missed it?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.
> 
> Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


According to google it is great grape growing country, but your photos look more like natural plantings-was it very hot? It looks to me like heat haze in the distance!


----------



## Grannypeg

Just catching up here. Finally have the gout under control after being put on prednisone yesterday, along with my gout medication. I imagine I will be in shoes within a day or two.

Gwen - praying for you as you go into surgery tomorrow. You are up and optimistic. I am sure you will be well in no time.

Charlotte, how lovely to see you posting again.

Julie, all I can say is 'that woman' is the epitome of Evil. What goes around, comes around. The fact that the family lets her get away with it doesn't speak well for them either. I am glad you are staying put.

Gagesmom - Hope the sale goes through so you can move on with your lives.

Prayers being said for all those who need them.

Shirley, it's good to have you posting again.


----------



## GrandmaDi

angelam said:


> Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here.
> 11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


Amazing story. I'm glad you all found each other.


----------



## GrandmaDi

5mmdpns said:


> OOoooooooooooooo!!!!! the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!! and the obituary would read "knitter dies while waiting for an over the pond concept to be realized...........found at home with purple yarn and knitting needles...........looks like it was a sock in progress............" lol, waiting for the pictures!!!! Zoe


LOL!!


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.

Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
The robot slaps Johnnie.
Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
The robot slaps Johnnie.
Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
The robot slaps the father.
Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
The robot slaps the mother.
Robot for sale.

JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

Going to finish laundry and pour over patterns. I'm determined to spend a few relaxing hours with needles in my hands.

Welcome home, Shirley! Sounds like you had a great trip.
Prayers for surgery, Gwen. May your recovery be swift.
Gage's mom, so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear pet.
Marianne and Charlotte, hugs!
Julie, keep moving forward!

Happy Birthday to ones I've missed over the past 4-5 weeks and prayers for all!


----------



## Pontuf

My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure

XO


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.

Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
The robot slaps Johnnie.
Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
The robot slaps Johnnie.
Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
The robot slaps the father.
Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
The robot slaps the mother.
Robot for sale.

JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


So good to see you on KP. I have been thinking of you!! Prayers and hugs have been sent your way over recent weeks!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> to be honest - it was so long ago, it could have been bush but Pat learned it too and he said he thought we might have learned woods.
> 
> I would imagine whoever taught us might have learned the wrong word? or maybe it is a geriatric moment and it was bush. At my age I am lucky to remember where my glasses are! :shock: :roll:
> 
> It obviously has been sung all over the world. I think that is the song that got me first interested in 'down under'
> 
> by the way- our NewZealand friends used to call Canada 'up Over' to us when we teased them that they were on the bottom of the world while we were on the top! What a great time we have had in both Aussie and Kiwi land!
> 
> Darowil, we took the train to Melbourne and then Adelaide to see an online friend of mine who is a quilter - Marie Bezina and her husband Laurie - she and her husband treated us Royally while we were there. I doubt she is still in the same place. I loved Adelaide -- such a pretty place. We loved every bit of Australia we saw. Wonderful memories for us now that we don't leave Canada.


I think it is likely that the word was changed to make sense- bush being the original becuase it is the Australian word, but most other countries wouldn't know it in this sense. No way would we have a Kookaburra in the woods.

Adelaide is a pretty city. Was looking at train fares the other day- and it is now much cheaper to fly than catch the train. The cheapest seat to Sydney from Adelaide (24 hours sitting up) was about 3 times as expensive as flying over- and this was with a hefty backpackers deduction.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> * JuneK* the waterfall should show up on <http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-4>
> 
> Right that did not work for me- so if you search- #3 Parade of Waterfall tops from the workshop- it is on page 4!
> 
> the colours are just as they come- from Deborah Norville's Mountain Heather - Serenity Garden dralon yarn!


Thank, Julie. I don't remember seeing that before...it's lovely. You always choose the most interesting color combinations and they work beautifully! Your filing system sounds a lot like mine....sort of search 'til I find it! LOL!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined, here, to think it would be best if they set it at Summer time and left it alone after that!


But then I don't know that I would ever get anything done on winter mornings! I tend to get up with the sun and go to bed by the clock.


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Love the clouds and the sunset....we've had a couple of cloudy, dreary days with no rain...just dreary! Ready for either sunshine or a LOUD thunderstorm to clear the air!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I almost missed the party - I thought it was at four - it was from two to four - I caught a half hour of it - ate a little - ice cream and cake - opening presents - a little chit chat - and I am home basking in the quiet. waiting for Heidi to join me. lol
> 
> i'm going to turn on the heat - just too cool and damp to be comfortable. however - the rest of the week is to be in the 70°'s. I can tolerate that real well.
> 
> the birthday boy was well blessed with toys - not that he doesn't have any - goodness - those boys have so many toys -but they take care of them - don't break them and they really play with them. I never had a lot of toys - never learned the art of play - didn't know how - so I read instead.
> 
> new "the good wife" tonight - think I will record it - tired of all the ads - they go on forever.
> 
> I've been watching the original "the prisoner" - may put in the third disk and watch it. don't remember it being on. jim caviezel - he played jesus in the mel Gibson movie - also plays on - is it "in plain sight" - has made a remake of it I understand - don't remember that being on either. think there are 18 episodes. I can only take a couple at a time.
> 
> going to start something new on the needles tonight - get in my stash and see what I have - give me a chance to use my new interchangables.
> 
> Phyllis always has watermelon growing in her compost pile - they seem to reseed themselves each year - she brought one for today - very very good - had several plates full.
> 
> Heidi had also finely chopped onions - I had forgotten how good they tasted on a hot dog with catsup. think I am set for food for the rest of the night.
> 
> still drizzly - haven't gotten a huge amount of rain - but it sure has been grey and gloomy - need some sunshine.
> 
> sam


Glad you caught some of the party! Jim Cavaziel is in "Person of Interest" on CBS...the new night this season is Tues. i don't remember him doing 'The Prisoner'. I must have missed that.
Wish we could have some rain most people seem to be getting. 
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

great idea for the shaft in the feathers - I like it!


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up here. Finally have the gout under control after being put on prednisone yesterday, along with my gout medication. I imagine I will be in shoes within a day or two.
> 
> Gwen - praying for you as you go into surgery tomorrow. You are up and optimistic. I am sure you will be well in no time.
> 
> Charlotte, how lovely to see you posting again.
> 
> Julie, all I can say is 'that woman' is the epitome of Evil. What goes around, comes around. The fact that the family lets her get away with it doesn't speak well for them either. I am glad you are staying put.
> 
> Gagesmom - Hope the sale goes through so you can move on with your lives.
> 
> Prayers being said for all those who need them.
> 
> Shirley, it's good to have you posting again.


I am trying hard to let 'by gones be by gones'


----------



## AZ Sticks

Southern Gal said:


> this is exactly how i make my soups, all along when i have left over veggies, i put them together and keep adding to the stuff in the freezer and when i get ready it really takes very little other than whatever base i am using. it just seems smart to save the little dibs and dabs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Going to finish laundry and pour over patterns. I'm determined to spend a few relaxing hours with needles in my hands.
> 
> Welcome home, Shirley! Sounds like you had a great trip.
> Prayers for surgery, Gwen. May your recovery be swift.
> Gage's mom, so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear pet.
> Marianne and Charlotte, hugs!
> Julie, keep moving forward!
> 
> Happy Birthday to ones I've missed over the past 4-5 weeks and prayers for all!


That is my aim!


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
> 
> Glad you had a good walk.
> And a very happy birthday to your DH!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


Prayers for you, as always!


----------



## AZ Sticks

The lift is amazing around here..... I'm glad you like the picture!


Southern Gal said:


> these are awsome pictures, love the pure white of the first one.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> They are characters in a Disney movie, Despicable Me.


Now that shows how out of it I am- don't even recognise that! Guess I will see it now.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! That's why David picked 11/11 for our anniversary, lol if it's Veterans Day, it's our anniversary. :thumbup: He always remembers, I usually forget.


My sister's 2nd, and now, DH told her she could have whatever she wanted for the wedding...he just requested that it be at 2 pm on 2/2/2002 so he'd never forget it. But he never would anyway. He's definitely a keeper! He'd give her the moon if she asked for it and he could reach it!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> News and update from Dreamweaver!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204093-1.html
> Zoe


Thanks,Zoe. So glad she's slowly but surely getting there!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here.
> 11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


What a wonderful story....so happy for you!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Well off I go. Will be out most of the day.
Going to catch up with the last secretary of the Handknitters Guild and pick up the phone etc and find out what my duties are for the next 2 years. Would have taken them up a couple of weeks ago but about to go to Perth and it seemed silly starting just as I went away.
The Maryanne has been away for a week and so needs a visit. And then the church knitting lessons this afternoon. So I may be home or may spend the day walking round the city. All these 3 things are within the squaremile of Adleadie that I also live in. But need to get all mt bits for the day incase I don't come home. And haven't yet had breakfast either!


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.
> 
> Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


Lovely country!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


And I will keep you in my prayers all week!!
Hugs,Sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday to DH!!!! I have had that happen to me too!!


sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
> Love my new MacBook Air, Shirley. I also ordered the new Kindle Fire. Feel like Mrs. Rich Bitch as my Mom would say. But my Kindle and old MacBook Air died and I am addicted enough i wanted to replace both of them.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Here's some pics of Stradbroke Island across the water from Macleay Island. Water is crystal clear and flat.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have saved this and Alan and I will look at it later - I'm surprised you are posting - Rick must be busy doing something besides watching you!!! Please make sure to rest and save up your strength for Friday. And Gwen that goes for you for tomorrow - I hope someone will let us know that you are home safe after surgery.............. Do you have a designated notifier????? I am going to go take a shower and pour my glass of vino - painting done for a few days and dinner is frozen burritos zapped in the microwave (they are homemade though) luv to all - AZ


Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


----------



## AZ Sticks

busyworkerbee said:


> Here's some pics of Stradbroke Island across the water from Macleay Island. Water is crystal clear and flat.


What a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heaven on Earth - have you heard anything else about the courier job?????????


----------



## Railyn

Napa is almost my home. I grew up near St. Helena. LOVE the Napa valley. I have been away since 1966 but still think of it as home. I have cousins that still live there and when I get a chance to visit I feel so comfortable and truely home. I miss it so much. My children all live in Texas so that is where DH and I choose to live but if it weren't for the children, I would be in Napa valley. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody, 8:45pm here and Gage is in bed. Greg is in the garage sorting out more stuff, and I have thrown a load of wash in and settled down to catch up on the ktp.

Thank you all for your positive energy towards the final stages of the house being signed, sealed and delivered. Hope it will all be sorted and done this week. Fingers, toes, ankles and eyes are crossed. :lol: :lol: 

Have the hats all done. Just finishing up the eyes to sew on and then the goggles. Then the minions will be done and gone. I will get a pic when they are finished off.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
> Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
> Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
> Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
> Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
> Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
> The robot slaps the father.
> Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
> The robot slaps the mother.
> Robot for sale.
> 
> JuneK


Hilarious - thanks for the laugh June.


----------



## sassafras123

Lurker 2 said:


> According to google it is great grape growing country, but your photos look more like natural plantings-was it very hot? It looks to me like heat haze in the distance!


i live on the Mojave Desert so although Napa can be in the 90's, rarely, I don't find it hot. Mornings and evenings are lovely and cool with nice breeze. Foggy early mornings. There are lots of vineyards, that particular walk is in my daughters neighborhood and it overlooks road going out Napa. Even in summer I bring a light jacket for morning and evening walks.


----------



## sassafras123

Railyn said:


> Napa is almost my home. I grew up near St. Helena. LOVE the Napa valley. I have been away since 1966 but still think of it as home. I have cousins that still live there and when I get a chance to visit I feel so comfortable and truely home. I miss it so much. My children all live in Texas so that is where DH and I choose to live but if it weren't for the children, I would be in Napa valley. Thanks for the pictures.


Railyn, I would live in Napa too, if I could afford it! And they have Yarns On First!
GOing to post some pics of Chrisrmas knitting I've done. I think is was Gagesmom who started me on Ugg cuffs. Fast, fun, easy. Also the deeper green is a pair of fingerless mitts, a scarf, a tam, and the three pair of Ugg cuffs.


----------



## gagesmom

Sassafras, I love the ugg cuffs. They do knit up quick and easy. I like the colors you have made. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am off for the night, only 9:15 here but I have to finish the minion hats.
Night all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> your flowers are beautiful southern gal - I love your "tipping pots" planter.
> 
> love the avatar.
> 
> sam


thanks sam, i saved my money a bit at a time and bought my pots they were not cheap and had bj to drill the holes for me, he cut off 2 ft of the rebarb and still after hammering it in the ground 3 ft. i still have to much sticking up at top, i have debated putting another pot up there, sister says put a bird house, just for looks. don't know. but everything in it, is stuff that will come back, like all the sedum.
our pic for the avatar was from 2010 at Gatlenburg , Tennesee, we did the ski lift up the face of a mt. and went to the look out over the town, my cousin was in front of us and i kept hollering to her about how high up we were and the trees would break her fall on the way down, she was frantic, i also told her about the flimsey roller thing keeping her cart on the cable. :lol: she is just to easy........ you can't see it, but we both held our flip flops, cause you could see on the trip up the hill, we were just over the tops of the bushes, you could see flip flops and sunglasses that folks had lost on the way up.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> You mean I missed it?


lol, just means you have to drink double the coffees to catch up! you can do it, I have faith in you. It goes like this: knit 5, drink one coffee, purl 5, drink one coffee, k2tog, knit 4, drink one coffee, purl ten, yo, purl three, add flavors to coffee and drink, turn work, knit 4, drop two stitches, purl 6, have more coffee............. frog song!! lol 
Zoe


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> it just makes my whole body ache when I see an animal that has been mistreated and harmed - so sad. I still think we should do to the people what they did to their animals - they certainly deserve it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :hunf: :twisted: don't even get me started on someone being mean to a fur baby... useless, sniffling cowards to hurt something that can't defend itself. %#&%#[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i got to say about that.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


I just went there -- it is very interesting and what is great about it is that they can go to the exact spot.

I have had a brain aneurism since l979 when I had a Transient ischemic attack (TIA) at the time I had this mild stroke they found a small aneurism. at that time there was a very poor outlook for correction and only 30% was thought to be successful, 30% a major stroke and 30% non survival. I have never had anything done with mine although I get an MRI every year to have it checked. The site you gave us also showed aneurism information and surgery - the study they talk about shows that those with an aneurism my size and in the place mine is don't even need surgery now - as there is much less chance of aneurisms there bursting mine is in the front lobe and is quite small.. It is unbelievable what they are doing.

I feel very confident from seeing what treatment they are doing for you, that you will be okay Charlotte. My neurosurgeon told me a bit about this 'wonderful new' laser surgery and I am quite sure he was talking about the one you are having. I have so much confidence now that you are going to do well, my dear Charlotte. Please try not to worry- I am so much more sure that you are in good hands. He raved about it. in fact I believe that procedure is just coming here. He said that one of his associates had been studying it and learning about it and would be doing the procedure here.

My thoughts, and all the rest of us feel the same, are with you. you and Gwen are surrounded by our love and Prayers. We know you both will do very well. Give Rick our best wishes and tell him to hang in there. It is harder on the spouse in some ways. I know I turned white when my son had cancer and Pat had congestive heart failure. No grey at all when Rob got sick and nearly white when Pat finished his surgery.

So both Gwen's hubby and Rick are in our thoughts as well as all your families. thank you so much for giving us that link. I am so impressed with what they can do.

Love to you. We will talk to you before your surgery. Gwen, take care my dear - love you you and we are surrounding you with special caring thoughts all tomorrow and the following days. Please tell you family we are here for you. do you think someone in the family could let one of us know how you are doing tomorrow once you are out of surgery? I know you will be fine and hopefully free from pain. Dear Gwenie -- we love you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


Sounds like you are in very good and capable hands! Prayers that everything goes well for you! Prayers for your DH too!!! and of course for dear Pontuf who will be your constant companion when you get back home from the visualase neurosurgery! hugs for our dear Charlotte, Zoe


----------



## Bobglory

I have been reading and lurking as it suddenly dawned on me that a dear friend of mine had a birthday Saturday. I will see her Wednesday evening, so I needed a gift NOW. This is an Ear Warmer. I am pretty sure she has a matching scarf as I seem to vaguely recall knitting one for her from the same yarn two birthdays ago.

This is Patons Angora Bamboo in Brandy Wine. 

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Prayers to all my sisters and brothers. This has certainly been a rough month or two for quite a few in the KTP. 

Extra prayers being said for successful surgeries, fast recoveries, resolution of stressful situations, and one very special prayer that the hand of God smacks the crap out of one who will only be referred to as "that woman". I am still willing (and clearly more than able) to run her over a few times.....

Gigi


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - today avery is six years old - Heidi wanted to have a scavenger hunt outside - think it will need to be indoors.
> 
> I stay away for as long as possible - i'll show up gift in hand just in time for gift opening and ice cream and cake. I really don't do noise well.
> 
> everyone is asleep here - hickory - head on my pillow - being warmed by the electric blanket beneath her - and her faithful companion and memasis survivor right curled up right next to her. all the rest must be out in the living room.
> 
> defiance held it's annual rib fest last night - had a beautiful afternoon and evening for it - paper said it was well attended. should have gone it I suppose - just not in the mood.
> 
> I need to pick up my needles and knit something. think I am going to start another sweater for Bentley and maybe one for me. have just not felt inspired lately and my needles grow cold from unused.
> 
> ah - here come tip kitty - how silently she walks on leaps on the bed - think she is looking for a spot of top of the electric blanket also. she has the longest tail and a very loud purr.
> 
> I need to get a shower before today's festivities so best get to it. we are having a jake the pirate birthday party - blow up swords and all. young children are definitely meant for young parents.
> 
> sam


Happy birthday to Avery.

My GD, Katie's seventh birthday was today. They had cake and ice cream but no party as they are going to FA this Dec to Disney. She got money from me and a gift from her parents. Don't know if the other grands got her anything. When we Skyped, she sounded very happy with her day.

Never have gone to the ripfest. Think my DD1 went one year.

Keep warm. Rained here by Lake MI last night. Was cloudy and cool in a.m. but got warmer.


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Gwen tomorrow and Charlotte on Friday and for Marianne and whatever she has to be facing.


----------



## kehinkle

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday! BBTB, i thought today was the 28th of Sept. Felt so ding batty. We don't do a lot about brays but really at least I could remember the date and say Happy Birthday in the morning.
> Love my new MacBook Air, Shirley. I also ordered the new Kindle Fire. Feel like Mrs. Rich Bitch as my Mom would say. But my Kindle and old MacBook Air died and I am addicted enough i wanted to replace both of them.


Happy birthday to your DH.


----------



## kehinkle

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


Will be thinking of you all week but esp on Friday. Take care.


----------



## kehinkle

Bobglory said:


> I have been reading and lurking as it suddenly dawned on me that a dear friend of mine had a birthday Saturday. I will see her Wednesday evening, so I needed a gift NOW. This is an Ear Warmer. I am pretty sure she has a matching scarf as I seem to vaguely recall knitting one for her from the same yarn two birthdays ago.
> 
> This is Patons Angora Bamboo in Brandy Wine.
> 
> Gigi


Cute, love the flower.


----------



## Queenmum

Dear Gwen,
All the best for wonderfully successful surgery and a speedy recovery!! And then pain-free for good!
Gentle hug.


----------



## kehinkle

Had an enjoyable day chatting and knitting with CherylD who organized a KP gettogether in SW MI. The weather was nice. Rained during the night and a bit chilly in the morning. Unfortunately, no one save myself showed up today so Cheryl and I went to the LYS and spent the afternoon there with several ladies who stopped in to knit and the wonderful employee, Wendy. Jane, the owner, stopped in for a bit also. Very comfortable seating arrangements and friendly people. Definately a do again place. Got the niece's socks done and can't wait to see if they fit. Will post pic.

Glad to hear Jinx is on the mend. The time at rehab should go fast and it is great that she can go home for a few hours.

Gwen, loads of good thought coming your way for tomorrow.

Gagesmom, my thoughts are with you for the completion of the sale.

Julie, continue being optimistic and things will look better. You are an inspiration to us all.

Tried out the first cuff in the sock book. Did one repeat after frogging twice. Took a bit for the bobble directions to sink in. the bobbles are on yhe wrong side and you fold the cuff down. Didn't really like it so frogged again. Decided to work on small Christmad stocking but wanted to knit in round. Pattern was ok till I got to heel. Frogged it twice and went with short row heel but have small holes where I joined back in round. Need to read directions again. Something didn't click, I guess.

Back to work tomorrow so bed time now.

If I missed anyone, sorry. Brain not working to capacity tonight.

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, are you busy! Glad your middle DD Rebecca had a good result from her colonoscopy. Sorry to hear your oldest DD lost her job but it sounds as if she is taking advantage of an opportunity to branch out into another field. Good for her! Also sorry about youngest DD is having trouble with her knee. Hope it will heal quickly.
> 
> Your trip to AL and then on to Georgia sounds like fun. Savannah is beautiful; I'm about 4 hours north of there; DD went o GA Southern briefly about a year ago (an hour from Savannah). Hope you have a wonderful time traveling with your friend.


I fly into savannah when i meet my family in Hilton Head South Carolina. I rent a car and drive over to HH. One year i got into Savannag after dark made a wrong turn and ended up in the bad part of town. I was by myself and people kept coming up to my car. Scarred me. Last time I ever flew into asavannah after dark! The town really changes at night!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, cuppa time here, I am up to page 33 so again quite a bit of catching up. 

Gwen... Good luck for you surgery in the morning. Thinking of you.

We are having a bit of calm before the storm here... there is quite a lot of rain coming my way and severe wind warnings too. Ugh!
My house is weatherboard... so i hope my house of sticks doesnt blow down!! LOL.

Behind my garage there is another large room attached and it seems to be a storage area for all sorts..... SO yesterday when my son came for a visit I marched him and his girlfriend out there and said "most of this has gotta go! You havent lived here for four years so lets go through it" And with a BIT of persuasion from me and his GF we actually ended up with less than half of his crap to keep. Yay, thats a start! The rest I will have to go through and get tough ... quite a bit of it was my brothers (my son doesnt want it to go but you just keep everything) I will keep all the lego and a few other things. So some trips to the charity shops are comings up and I will get my nerighbour (with a large caged trailer) to take the junk to the tip for me. ....


----------



## sugarsugar

Also, here are a couple more photos...

The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> woods or bush?


Definately bush for me!


----------



## EJS

It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
Tomorrow will be better. 
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Also, here are a couple more photos...
> 
> The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


They are lovely bright colours to have around!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> i live on the Mojave Desert so although Napa can be in the 90's, rarely, I don't find it hot. Mornings and evenings are lovely and cool with nice breeze. Foggy early mornings. There are lots of vineyards, that particular walk is in my daughters neighborhood and it overlooks road going out Napa. Even in summer I bring a light jacket for morning and evening walks.


Is this a long way from your home?


----------



## gagesmom

Back again. I had to send my best wishes to Gwen for tomorrow. You are on my mind tonight. I am sending prayers up for a quick recovery. Love and hugs to you.

Also with Charlotte on Friday as well. I am praying for you also and know you will be alright. Love and hugs to you as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> I have been reading and lurking as it suddenly dawned on me that a dear friend of mine had a birthday Saturday. I will see her Wednesday evening, so I needed a gift NOW. This is an Ear Warmer. I am pretty sure she has a matching scarf as I seem to vaguely recall knitting one for her from the same yarn two birthdays ago.
> 
> This is Patons Angora Bamboo in Brandy Wine.
> 
> Gigi


This looks so lovely- especially the flower- I am sure your friend will love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, continue being optimistic and things will look better. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> It has been a busy day at home today- lots of phone calls and my friend who came in the morning- Busy is good.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


So cute! And I love listening to the accent too. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

how lucky for you - sounds like a lovely day.

sam



angelam said:


> Still trying to catch up tonight. Up to page 34 so far. I've had a busy weekend as my sister has been visiting since Friday afternoon. To be more accurate - my half sister who I never knew existed until about five years ago. We found each other via Genes Reunited. My parents split up at the end of WW2 and I grew up without ever knowing a father. My mother remarried when I was 10 and I lived with her and my stepfather. My father was never mentioned and as he left home to join the airforce when I was a baby I never missed him. As I got older I did wonder at times what happened to him and had ideas of checking births and deaths records but I was busy bringing up my own children by then and time went by. I had always thought there was a possibility that he could have remarried and possibly had another family but never knew for sure. My daughter spent a lot time on Genes Reunited in the hope of finding out something and the result was that about five years ago she made contact with a man who was my half sister's cousin and by coincidence only lives about eight miles from me! We arranged to meet up and now my sister and I manage to get together about twice a year. We spent the weekend doing a lot of talking! and met up with Allan (the cousin) and his wife for dinner on Saturday evening. Spent much of Saturday wandering around Windsor which is not too far away and had a lovely day there. She left this afternoon to travel back to her home in Bristol - about two hours drive from here.
> 11.40pm here now so I think it's time for bed. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Love and hugs to all who need them. (((OO)))


----------



## iamsam

you have such wonderful places to hike joy - thanks for sharing your pictures.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.
> 
> Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


----------



## Pontuf

Kathleendoris said:


> Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,[/
> 
> Our first dog was a beautiful platinum blonde american cocker named Rudi. I was a blonde then and people would ask me if i dyed my hair to match my dog and i would tell them no i colored my dog's hair to match mine. There were gasps and talk of animal cruelty....HAHAHA. I bring up Rudi because he loved to chase squirrels. So every year on his birthday we bought a bag of walnuts and went to lincoln Park .we were living in Chicago. Lincoln park was known for their beautiful fox squirrels. We scattered the walnuts and then let Rudi off the leash. Squirrels would come down the trees and grab the nuts and Rudi chased them all over. We laughed. Rudi had a ball. The squirrels frantic to grab the big walnuts and run. Great pictures great movies. So many laughs. No one ever got hurt. Lots of running everyone laughing...just a memorable day for our dear dog. I will have to post a picture. We called him a ratter because he loved all rodents. He lived 14 years and when he passed it was the first time I saw Rick cry. It took us three years to get another dog and that was Clarence. Yes Rudi broke our hearts. But the birthday fox squirrel chase remains a highlight in our lives.


----------



## Pontuf

Kathleendoris said:


> Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,[/
> 
> Our first dog was a beautiful platinum blonde american cocker named Rudi. I was a blonde then and people would ask me if i dyed my hair to match my dog and i would tell them no i colored my dog's hair to match mine. There were gasps and talk of animal cruelty....HAHAHA. I bring up Rudi because he loved to chase squirrels. So every year on his birthday we bought a bag of walnuts and went to lincoln Park .we were living in Chicago. Lincoln park was known for their beautiful fox squirrels. We scattered the walnuts and then let Rudi off the leash. Squirrels would come down the trees and grab the nuts and Rudi chased them all over. We laughed. Rudi had a ball. The squirrels frantic to grab the big walnuts and run. Great pictures great movies. So many laughs. No one ever got hurt. Lots of running everyone laughing...just a memorable day for our dear dog. I will have to post a picture. We called him a ratter because he loved all rodents. He lived 14 years and when he passed it was the first time I saw Rick cry. It took us three years to get another dog and that was Clarence. Yes Rudi broke our hearts. But the birthday fox squirrel chase remains a highlight in our lives.


----------



## iamsam

loved it june - thanks.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
> Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
> Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
> Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
> Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
> Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
> The robot slaps the father.
> Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
> The robot slaps the mother.
> Robot for sale.
> 
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I knew I was getting the name of the show wrong - have watched every one - some of them twice.

sam



jknappva said:


> Glad you caught some of the party! Jim Cavaziel is in "Person of Interest" on CBS...the new night this season is Tues. i don't remember him doing 'The Prisoner'. I must have missed that.
> Wish we could have some rain most people seem to be getting.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I could definitely live there - beautiful - and the water looks warm.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Here's some pics of Stradbroke Island across the water from Macleay Island. Water is crystal clear and flat.


----------



## iamsam

lovely work joy - great patterns - well done.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Railyn, I would live in Napa too, if I could afford it! And they have Yarns On First!
> GOing to post some pics of Chrisrmas knitting I've done. I think is was Gagesmom who started me on Ugg cuffs. Fast, fun, easy. Also the deeper green is a pair of fingerless mitts, a scarf, a tam, and the three pair of Ugg cuffs.


----------



## iamsam

how cool is that. bet she will like it.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I have been reading and lurking as it suddenly dawned on me that a dear friend of mine had a birthday Saturday. I will see her Wednesday evening, so I needed a gift NOW. This is an Ear Warmer. I am pretty sure she has a matching scarf as I seem to vaguely recall knitting one for her from the same yarn two birthdays ago.
> 
> This is Patons Angora Bamboo in Brandy Wine.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam

those are great looking socks Kathy - the knitting is so even.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Had an enjoyable day chatting and knitting with CherylD who organized a KP gettogether in SW MI. The weather was nice. Rained during the night and a bit chilly in the morning. Unfortunately, no one save myself showed up today so Cheryl and I went to the LYS and spent the afternoon there with several ladies who stopped in to knit and the wonderful employee, Wendy. Jane, the owner, stopped in for a bit also. Very comfortable seating arrangements and friendly people. Definately a do again place. Got the niece's socks done and can't wait to see if they fit. Will post pic.
> 
> Glad to hear Jinx is on the mend. The time at rehab should go fast and it is great that she can go home for a few hours.
> 
> Gwen, loads of good thought coming your way for tomorrow.
> 
> Gagesmom, my thoughts are with you for the completion of the sale.
> 
> Julie, continue being optimistic and things will look better. You are an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Tried out the first cuff in the sock book. Did one repeat after frogging twice. Took a bit for the bobble directions to sink in. the bobbles are on yhe wrong side and you fold the cuff down. Didn't really like it so frogged again. Decided to work on small Christmad stocking but wanted to knit in round. Pattern was ok till I got to heel. Frogged it twice and went with short row heel but have small holes where I joined back in round. Need to read directions again. Something didn't click, I guess.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow so bed time now.
> 
> If I missed anyone, sorry. Brain not working to capacity tonight.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers sugarsugar - great colors.

sam

my mother did the same thing when I got married - I grumbled but I took it. lol



sugarsugar said:


> Also, here are a couple more photos...
> 
> The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy flowing your way - sent the sandman to give you a healing peaceful sleep.

sam



EJS said:


> It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
> Tomorrow will be better.
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

that is a great memory charlotte - shouldn't you be sleeping?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,[/
> 
> Our first dog was a beautiful platinum blonde american cocker named Rudi. I was a blonde then and people would ask me if i dyed my hair to match my dog and i would tell them no i colored my dog's hair to match mine. There were gasps and talk of animal cruelty....HAHAHA. I bring up Rudi because he loved to chase squirrels. So every year on his birthday we bought a bag of walnuts and went to lincoln Park .we were living in Chicago. Lincoln park was known for their beautiful fox squirrels. We scattered the walnuts and then let Rudi off the leash. Squirrels would come down the trees and grab the nuts and Rudi chased them all over. We laughed. Rudi had a ball. The squirrels frantic to grab the big walnuts and run. Great pictures great movies. So many laughs. No one ever got hurt. Lots of running everyone laughing...just a memorable day for our dear dog. I will have to post a picture. We called him a ratter because he loved all rodents. He lived 14 years and when he passed it was the first time I saw Rick cry. It took us three years to get another dog and that was Clarence. Yes Rudi broke our hearts. But the birthday fox squirrel chase remains a highlight in our lives.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


Well done and a very nice photo it is too. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> News and update from Dreamweaver!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204093-1.html
> Zoe


Thanks Zoe, that is good news. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.
> 
> Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


Great photos! :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

i just finished watching the best and really funny movie at times, sorry sam, its a chic flic...so good. THE BACK UP PLAN with Jennifer Lopas & Alex O'Laughlin (hunk from Hawaii 5 0)
wish i had a couple girl friends over to watch it with. 
after the boys left after church and nephew left and bj got in from work, i laid down for nap and slept till time for church, and just didn't muster the energy to go. so we ordered pizza and stayed home. so i prob. will have a late nite, cause i am slept out for now. 
OHKathy those are cute socks, good color combo
sugarsugar, you flowers were awsome, the Clivea makes me think of what we call Amerilla's. 
Gwennie and Pontuf i will be thinking good thoughts for you two and sending prayers up for you. Thinking of Marianne and her mom also. Jynx prayers for your continued recovery. We got to start going up the hill, we been in the valley too long, time to feel good, do good and get good and healthy.
Ejs, i think just remember the good times with your dad, its hard to loose a close family member. I lost my older sister this may, and at times it still seems surreal, but mom and i were thinking the other day of some things that were fun including jade. 
i am starting a slouch hat for Keagan to go in his stocking. he seems to really be the only one to really wear them. its a medium weight grey varigated. ok, later guys


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
> Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
> Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
> Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
> Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
> Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
> The robot slaps the father.
> Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
> The robot slaps the mother.
> Robot for sale.
> 
> JuneK


 :thumbup: LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Here's some pics of Stradbroke Island across the water from Macleay Island. Water is crystal clear and flat.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

5mmdpns said:


> OOoooooooooooooo!!!!! the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!! and the obituary would read "knitter dies while waiting for an over the pond concept to be realized...........found at home with purple yarn and knitting needles...........looks like it was a sock in progress............" lol, waiting for the pictures!!!! Zoe


Lol lol thanks for making me start my day with a grin!


----------



## dollyclaire

Bobglory said:


> Prayers to all my sisters and brothers. This has certainly been a rough month or two for quite a few in the KTP.
> 
> Extra prayers being said for successful surgeries, fast recoveries, resolution of stressful situations, and one very special prayer that the hand of God smacks the crap out of one who will only be referred to as "that woman". I am still willing (and clearly more than able) to run her over a few times.....
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> OOoooooooooooooo!!!!! the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!! and the obituary would read "knitter dies while waiting for an over the pond concept to be realized...........found at home with purple yarn and knitting needles...........looks like it was a sock in progress............" lol, waiting for the pictures!!!! Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, thank you for update. I'll bet she will be happy to spend the four hours at home each day. Hugs to Jynx I miss her.
> 
> Ok, got the camera set up with my new computer so I will try and send some shots of when i hiked the hills in Napa.


Lovely photos Joy, I wasn't expecting your scenery to be so green!  :roll:


----------



## dollyclaire

Dear Gwen, I hope all goes well and that you heal quickly.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Have a lovely time- when are you actually going?
> We are in for a warm day- with likely strong winds and maybe some rin. In other words not very nice. And while we don't have firebans unlike some parts of the country we have been warned that the hot conditions (in some parts of the state) and strong winds are a problem if a fire should start.


We're going today (Monday), which is why I'm up at this hour (7.30am)! Weather looks quite bright, but a bit windy, but as long as the rain stays away it'll be fine!
Gwen - Hoping all will go well today and you'll soon be feeling loads better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sassafras123

KateB said:


> Lovely photos Joy, I wasn't expecting your scenery to be so green!  :roll:


KateB, The greenery pics are from my daughters are of Napa in Northern CA famous for vineyards not the Mojave Desert where I live. She is about 7 hrs. northwest of us.
SouthernGal love your flowers.
GiGi nice ear warmer.
Glad you enjoyed pics everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> good afternoon from a very wet northwestern ohio - today avery is six years old - Heidi wanted to have a scavenger hunt outside - think it will need to be indoors.
> 
> I stay away for as long as possible - i'll show up gift in hand just in time for gift opening and ice cream and cake. I really don't do noise well.
> 
> everyone is asleep here - hickory - head on my pillow - being warmed by the electric blanket beneath her - and her faithful companion and memasis survivor right curled up right next to her. all the rest must be out in the living room.
> 
> defiance held it's annual rib fest last night - had a beautiful afternoon and evening for it - paper said it was well attended. should have gone it I suppose - just not in the mood.
> 
> I need to pick up my needles and knit something. think I am going to start another sweater for Bentley and maybe one for me. have just not felt inspired lately and my needles grow cold from unused.
> 
> ah - here come tip kitty - how silently she walks on leaps on the bed - think she is looking for a spot of top of the electric blanket also. she has the longest tail and a very loud purr.
> 
> I need to get a shower before today's festivities so best get to it. we are having a jake the pirate birthday party - blow up swords and all. young children are definitely meant for young parents.
> 
> sam


I had a slightly different take on a similar experience. Yesterday we had a family get-together to celebrate grandson's birthday, as well as his mum's, which is the day after his. I was really looking forward to a bit of socialising and chat with the wider family present, but soon after we arrived, I started to sneeze and my nose was running uncontrollably. I don't get many colds, but it was clear that I was in for one now. As soon as the cake and candles were over, I got myself home and have been in bed for the last 16 hours, with no immediate wish to be elsewhere. It is only a cold, and will pass in a short while, but meantime, if I start to sound sorry for myself, it is the cold talking and not my rational self.

Best wishes to Gwennie, Charlotte and Marianne, and any others dealing with serious health issues right now. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


Will be thinking of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a laugh out of this. If anyone's seen it before, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Johnnies Dad buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie. He decides to test it out at dinner one night.
> Dad asks Johnnie what he did that afternoon.
> Johnnie says, "I did some schoolwork."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK.I was at a friend's house watching movies."
> Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
> Johnnie says, "Toy Story."
> The robot slaps Johnnie.
> Johnnie says, "OK, OK, we were watching porn."
> Dad says, "What? At your age I didn't even know what porn was."
> The robot slaps the father.
> Johnnies mum laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
> The robot slaps the mother.
> Robot for sale.
> 
> JuneK


 Rofl!:lol:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Railyn, I would live in Napa too, if I could afford it! And they have Yarns On First!
> GOing to post some pics of Chrisrmas knitting I've done. I think is was Gagesmom who started me on Ugg cuffs. Fast, fun, easy. Also the deeper green is a pair of fingerless mitts, a scarf, a tam, and the three pair of Ugg cuffs.


Some folk are going to have a happy Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> We're going today (Monday), which is why I'm up at this hour (7.30am)! Weather looks quite bright, but a bit windy, but as long as the rain stays away it'll be fine!
> Gwen - Hoping all will go well today and you'll soon be feeling loads better. {{{hugs}}}


Have a nice time away!


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> You mean I missed it?


I missed it too.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> ok, so the nephew from In is helping me put a pic on here.
> so here goes, this is the front of house.


What a bright colourful place that is.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday to Avery Sam. Enjoy the party ( well understand what you mean by the nosie. It was bad enough when I was the mother, the extra years since would make it even worse I think.)


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my cheating so far - now I have run out of beads!!!


It does look good- do you think it was worth all the hassle it caused you? Or do you need to do another one to decide?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I made it up as I went along. :thumbup:


Thats creativity not cheating.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk in the hills. It felt so good to be hiking hills.
> Then I came home and my DH said my DSS and DSD called. Finally he said another DSD called and I GOT it. Today is his birthday!


Whoops- and a big one. Happy Birthday to him- at least you can make it up to him with lots of birthday wishes.
My DH did that to me once. A friend turned up and said Happy Birthday to be greeted with Thanks Sue, you're the first person to say htat she told David off. Is that why you were in such a bad mood all day? he asked- the light went on. He had given me a present a few days before and he had stuff to do so what was wrong with ignoring it? Needless to say he has not ignored it since And as the girls were 1 and 2 it meant nothing to them so nothing from them either. At least you had simply forgotten the date- he knew the date. Now he's better than me- as he doesn't care I'm more likely to do nothing.


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> My surgery is on friday. If you google visualase and click on visualase for neurosurgey there is a very SHORT annimation. The surgeon who developed it will do my procedure
> 
> XO


It's amazing what they can do these days thats for sure.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> lol, just means you have to drink double the coffees to catch up! you can do it, I have faith in you. It goes like this: knit 5, drink one coffee, purl 5, drink one coffee, k2tog, knit 4, drink one coffee, purl ten, yo, purl three, add flavors to coffee and drink, turn work, knit 4, drop two stitches, purl 6, have more coffee............. frog song!! lol
> Zoe


I was wondering as I read just how far I would get with all those coffees- think the frog song would be much sooner!


----------



## darowil

Gwen I think it is early Monday morning for you. If you are awake and reading I am praying that things will go well and you will be able to relax- both now as you wait and after giving you the patience to sit around and do nothing for 2 weeks. (actually I am praying whether you are reading or not).


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> OOoooooooooooooo!!!!! the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!! and the obituary would read "knitter dies while waiting for an over the pond concept to be realized...........found at home with purple yarn and knitting needles...........looks like it was a sock in progress............" lol, waiting for the pictures!!!! Zoe


Oh Zoe, don't want you to expire with anticipation as it may take a while, but the ideas are forming :thumbup: xx


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> It does look good- do you think it was worth all the hassle it caused you? Or do you need to do another one to decide?


Yes it was worth asll the hassle and I may do another one, but will make it look totally different. x


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
> Tomorrow will be better.
> EJ


It's always a tough day- and nothing can help it be better. But as you say tomorrow should be better. Feel for you it is so very hard .


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was worth asll the hassle and I may do another one, but will make it look totally different. x


Good morning Purple. Glad you think it was worth the effort. It looks good from here. But its a very long way to see clearly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Little bit cooler today. The WI knitting group are here this morning and I'm only just up, so I haven't done catch up.
Thanks for all the nice comments on the dreambird, I am plesed with it and hope it will look even better when finished.

Thinking of you today Gwen and everyone else who has health issues.

Photos for today.....


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> We're going today (Monday), which is why I'm up at this hour (7.30am)! Weather looks quite bright, but a bit windy, but as long as the rain stays away it'll be fine!
> Gwen - Hoping all will go well today and you'll soon be feeling loads better. {{{hugs}}}


Have a great time- and we will hear form you later from your attached iPad.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Good morning Purple. Glad you think it was worth the effort. It looks good from here. But its a very long way to see clearly.


Shall I bring it over so you can see it close up?


----------



## PurpleFi

I Love all the photos of the valley, the knitting and Sugar we have those flowers here but call them by different names. Yours are much brighter. x


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I could definitely live there - beautiful - and the water looks warm.
> 
> sam


Yes, it was a good overnight trip, would have liked to have spend longer. Will definately be going back for more time.


----------



## melyn

Lurker 2 said:


> It has turned out more difficult than I had anticipated. I just received a couriered letter that they have persuaded Fale to sign, revoking my power of attorney and his will. This is dated the 20th September, yet when I saw him on the 22nd- he was his usual loving self. It was a shock, as I am sure it was intended to be. It is hard when people are being so vindictive.


Oh Julie, I am so very sorry just wish I lived near you and able to spend time with you to at least give you some company. (((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))) lyn xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Kathleendoris said:


> Which day are you going? I am hoping to treat myself to a visit, but the local coach company is only doing a Sunday trip. I really don't fancy driving and train would be both expensive and involve a trip into King's Cross, then out again to AP. I really don't 'need' any more supplies, but it would be fun to look!


Our local coach goes on a different day to PurpleFi's, so I won't put myself through it this year. There is so much there that you can wander around all day just wearing yourself out. Last year I went up by train. Never again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes. I made DH go to McDonald's to get himself breakfast & coffee so I don't have to smell any food. LOL! As sweet as DH is I don't think I can get him to post when I'm home BUT I will post if I'm not too groggy. Hey...it might be an interesting post if I am too groggy....LOL. I was very productive last night and got done all the knitting of the rabbit hat for oldest GD for Christmas. Now to attach the ears, nose, mouth & eyes...of course..I forgot to get the buttons for the eyes come to think of it...shoot...Anyway I'll post a picture of it when it is assembled. Oh double shoot...I still have to make the ties & pompoms too...LOL...
Hugs to everyone. I hear DH coming in so I'm headed out.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Shall I bring it over so you can see it close up?


Yep thanks- I'll be ready. I'll get a nice Moscato for you.


----------



## angelam

Caught up at last! It's now past 11am and I've spent almost all the time since I got up on KTP - brief stop to throw some stuff in the washing machine. 
Far too many things to mention everyone but love and hugs to all undergoing surgery today. I'm thinking of you and praying for a good outcome. Thank you to everyone posting great photos of their knitting work or their gardens or the area where they live. It's so lovely to see all these pictures from around the world.
Love to all - have a good Monday xx


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Caught up at last! It's now past 11am and I've spent almost all the time since I got up on KTP - brief stop to throw some stuff in the washing machine.
> Far too many things to mention everyone but love and hugs to all undergoing surgery today. I'm thinking of you and praying for a good outcome. Thank you to everyone posting great photos of their knitting work or their gardens or the area where they live. It's so lovely to see all these pictures from around the world.
> Love to all - have a good Monday xx


It can be very time consuming keeping up with all our friends here that is for sure. And we have a number really in need at the moment. 4 hours of my Monday left. Ju;ie only has 1/2 hour to go now that they have gone onto summer time.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Wonderful story! I am so happy you have found your sister.


How wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes. I made DH go to McDonald's to get himself breakfast & coffee so I don't have to smell any food. LOL! As sweet as DH is I don't think I can get him to post when I'm home BUT I will post if I'm not too groggy. Hey...it might be an interesting post if I am too groggy....LOL. I was very productive last night and got done all the knitting of the rabbit hat for oldest GD for Christmas. Now to attach the ears, nose, mouth & eyes...of course..I forgot to get the buttons for the eyes come to think of it...shoot...Anyway I'll post a picture of it when it is assembled. Oh double shoot...I still have to make the ties & pompoms too...LOL...
> Hugs to everyone. I hear DH coming in so I'm headed out.


Prayers and hugs for a quick and successful surgery and speedy recovery. Can't wait to see your groggy post. lol...
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Well, DH is off to work, and I'm caught up on the TP so I'm heading back to bed for at least another hour, I've been up for an hour already. See you all in a bit.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH is off to work, and I'm caught up on the TP so I'm heading back to bed for at least another hour, I've been up for an hour already. See you all in a bit.


Have a lovely rest- I might be down for th enight when you hget up.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Dear Gwen, I hope all goes well and that you heal quickly.


Seconding this thought!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny but windy Great Bend. I am so far behind I doubt I'll ever catch up. 

More work done on the catapult yesterday, will get photos to post in bit. Still working on the net for it. Have to get it done today or tomorrow. Four days and counting until they are here. Then I can relax a bit until the actual event. 

Morning/ afternoon/ evening coffee for all to enjoy. Mine is going to be a double today. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I had a slightly different take on a similar experience. Yesterday we had a family get-together to celebrate grandson's birthday, as well as his mum's, which is the day after his. I was really looking forward to a bit of socialising and chat with the wider family present, but soon after we arrived, I started to sneeze and my nose was running uncontrollably. I don't get many colds, but it was clear that I was in for one now. As soon as the cake and candles were over, I got myself home and have been in bed for the last 16 hours, with no immediate wish to be elsewhere. It is only a cold, and will pass in a short while, but meantime, if I start to sound sorry for myself, it is the cold talking and not my rational self.
> 
> Best wishes to Gwennie, Charlotte and Marianne, and any others dealing with serious health issues right now. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


Here's hoping you have a large supply of lemon and honey, and all the other goodies that can make life with a miserable cold, a little better. I am working with Olbas tea currently, when I feel the sniffles approaching. Will have to look around for a substitute when I run out- I have never seen it on the shelves here! Take Care!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts sending you lats of healing energies. If you smell lavender that is the candle. :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Oh Julie, I am so very sorry just wish I lived near you and able to spend time with you to at least give you some company. (((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))) lyn xx


Thanks Lyn, for the hugs! yesterday was a busy day, with phone calls and a very welcome visitor- not much knitting accomplished, but one reaches a point, where one just has to decide, 'life will go on' and the important people in my life are my two brothers, my daughter and the grandchildren, and Fale as he was before this whole issue blew up. I am sure Fale left to his own devices would continue to be there for me. If the worst comes to the worst we will meet up after this existence. Just sad I am not being allowed to have time with him now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes. I made DH go to McDonald's to get himself breakfast & coffee so I don't have to smell any food. LOL! As sweet as DH is I don't think I can get him to post when I'm home BUT I will post if I'm not too groggy. Hey...it might be an interesting post if I am too groggy....LOL. I was very productive last night and got done all the knitting of the rabbit hat for oldest GD for Christmas. Now to attach the ears, nose, mouth & eyes...of course..I forgot to get the buttons for the eyes come to think of it...shoot...Anyway I'll post a picture of it when it is assembled. Oh double shoot...I still have to make the ties & pompoms too...LOL...
> Hugs to everyone. I hear DH coming in so I'm headed out.


With our prayers and best thoughts following you! If I have the time difference right you may already be through the procedure. God Bless! We will be waiting anxiously for your next post! (it could match the garbled one I was responsible for when I was under the 'influence'!)


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> With our prayers and best thoughts following you! If I have the time difference right you may already be through the procedure. God Bless! We will be waiting anxiously for your next post! (it could match the garbled one I was responsible for when I was under the 'influence'!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> It can be very time consuming keeping up with all our friends here that is for sure. And we have a number really in need at the moment. 4 hours of my Monday left. Ju;ie only has 1/2 hour to go now that they have gone onto summer time.


Yup! I am already in Tuesday- have to be out early to check back in with the doctor. Do a little shopping, and back home! So many to keep in prayerful thought too. Gwen, Marianne, Charlotte (Pontuf) I think are the most pressing ones facing medical issues. And hoping Sam is throwing off his physical issues- did he post last night? Don't recall? I know there was the birthday party, but maybe I have missed something. I think darowil may be having an early night- she was not online, last time I looked. Approaching 1 a.m., and I have a chocolate croissant staring balefully at me, wondering if I can hold out till morning- I don't normally indulge that craving- but Jennie gifted them to me- and of course I just had to finish the focaccia I had made. I plan on buying some chicken breasts today- they are on special- and my diabetic cookbooks tell me they are a good source of protein- I need to do something about my supply of beans, which reminds me Angora has been offline for days- hope she is just busy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It probably would be OK if you could do them in the Garage- the basement is not the best because it would waft upwards- I LOVE leathers- they are just so scrumptious!


My friend Amy does her onions in the garage, she learned the hard way too not to dry onions in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but windy Great Bend. I am so far behind I doubt I'll ever catch up.
> 
> More work done on the catapult yesterday, will get photos to post in bit. Still working on the net for it. Have to get it done today or tomorrow. Four days and counting until they are here. Then I can relax a bit until the actual event.
> 
> Morning/ afternoon/ evening coffee for all to enjoy. Mine is going to be a double today. :-D


Morning, Caren! Gt Bend may never be the same after the Catapult!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My friend Amy does her onions in the garage, she learned the hard way too not to dry onions in the house.


It was just such a nuisance that I had put my girls off them for life- they are such a convenient source of flavour, and vitamin C!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> I learned it in the late 50's as a Brownie and taught it as a leader in the early 80's!!!!


My mum always tried me to be a leader I had my hands full with my own bunch and the nieces and nephews.


----------



## Lurker 2

I may just succumb to that chocolate croissant! I have some olbas tea I intend to drink now- and then I better get some more rest. I wonder how Monday is shaping up for everyone? Purplefi I know has her women's sewing class, and is already more than half way through the day- Kate may still be travelling- Kathleendoris has a bad cold, I think Angelam posted too- did not make a list! Waiting anxiously for Gwen's news, and still several days to go before we will know how Charlotte is faring. Don't recall which day Marianne was heading to the doctor- I know she is very busy on facebook, but it is not quite the same as hearing from her. Hugs, thoughts and prayers for all who are in need of them!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I think darowil may be having an early night- she was not online, last time I looked. Approaching 1 a.m., and I have a chocolate croissant staring balefully at me, wondering if I can hold out till morning-


I've been around. But am thinking of going to bed soon. So next time I may just be gone. But I find if I leave the TP open once I have finished it the new posts don't come up anyway so I may as well close it and wait for the emails to come in- and I may then get distracted by other things.

Crossants are nicer the fresher they are so I think it needs eating now while it is fresher. Thats it s looking at you begging to be eaten- it wants you to enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've been around. But am thinking of going to bed soon. So next time I may just be gone. But I find if I leave the TP open once I have finished it the new posts don't come up anyway so I may as well close it and wait for the emails to come in- and I may then get distracted by other things.
> 
> Crossants are nicer the fresher they are so I think it needs eating now while it is fresher. Thats it s looking at you begging to be eaten- it wants you to enjoy it as much as you can.


I think you are right there- and blow the attempts to have a slimming diet!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning...Just wanted to pop in to relay my good wishes for a successful surgery today, Gwen. Thinking of you and hoping all goes well.

Pontuf/Charlotte - keeping you in my prayers this week and hope that Friday's procedure goes well.

Marianne, praying that you are doing okay and finding the strength you need to carry on each day.

Love to everyone else..and sending hugs.

PurpleFi - love the DB!! Kathy - love the socks. Love the Minion hats too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I may just succumb to that chocolate croissant! I have some olbas tea I intend to drink now- and then I better get some more rest. I wonder how Monday is shaping up for everyone? Purplefi I know has her women's sewing class, and is already more than half way through the day- Kate may still be travelling- Kathleendoris has a bad cold, I think Angelam posted too- did not make a list! Waiting anxiously for Gwen's news, and still several days to go before we will know how Charlotte is faring. Don't recall which day Marianne was heading to the doctor- I know she is very busy on facebook, but it is not quite the same as hearing from her. Hugs, thoughts and prayers for all who are in need of them!


Am about to go to bed. Get some more good sleep Julie.
Have a good day/night everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Am about to go to bed. Get some more good sleep Julie.
> Have a good day/night everyone.


Goodnight Cathy- pleasant dreams!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I've been around. But am thinking of going to bed soon. So next time I may just be gone. But I find if I leave the TP open once I have finished it the new posts don't come up anyway so I may as well close it and wait for the emails to come in- and I may then get distracted by other things.
> 
> Crossants are nicer the fresher they are so I think it needs eating now while it is fresher. Thats it s looking at you begging to be eaten- it wants you to enjoy it as much as you can.


If you are on the TP and press the refresh page symbol (at the very top of your screen.. top left next to left and right arrows, then it will refresh and the latest posts will be there for you.

Julie... have the choc crossant!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are right there- and blow the attempts to have a slimming diet!


Well they will as fattening when they are staler so enjoy the calories as much as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> If you are on the TP and press the refresh page symbol (at the very top of your screen.. top left next to left and right arrows, then it will refresh and the latest posts will be there for you.
> 
> Julie... have the choc crossant!


I already did! And it was delicious! Ringo had some of the non-chocolatey bits!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> If you are on the TP and press the refresh page symbol (at the very top of your screen.. top left next to left and right arrows, then it will refresh and the latest posts will be there for you.
> 
> Julie... have the choc crossant!


Myabe I need Shirley- in the couple of years I have had this MAc I haven't been able to work out to refresh a page! Or maybe I could try and find out.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well they will as fattening when they are staler so enjoy the calories as much as you can.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I already did! And it was delicious! Ringo had some of the non-chocolatey bits!


One of the reasons I need to get to bed is that I have made the mistake od starting eating chocolate frogs- and I'm not managing to stop at one, or 2...
Glad the croissant was delicious


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning
> Morning/ afternoon/ evening coffee for all to enjoy. Mine is going to be a double today. :-D


Lovely coffee Caren, my favourite. Looking forward to seeing all your photos. x


----------



## Lurker 2

Off to knit on the fingerless glove I am working on for a little! And then back to bed! The barometer reads changing to sunny- bit hard to tell in the dead of night!
Happy Monday for many! Sleep well, Aussie! will be joining you soon! And Prayers for all in need.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I may just succumb to that chocolate croissant! I have some olbas tea I intend to drink now- and then I better get some more rest. I wonder how Monday is shaping up for everyone? Purplefi I know has her women's sewing class, and is already more than half way through the day- Kate may still be travelling- Kathleendoris has a bad cold, I think Angelam posted too- did not make a list! Waiting anxiously for Gwen's news, and still several days to go before we will know how Charlotte is faring. Don't recall which day Marianne was heading to the doctor- I know she is very busy on facebook, but it is not quite the same as hearing from her. Hugs, thoughts and prayers for all who are in need of them!


Hi Julie, It was the knitting group this morning, great fun wool flying everywhere as one of the girls ws learning to crochet. Gave us all a good laught. But she mastered it and went away happy. Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Well they will as fattening when they are staler so enjoy the calories as much as you can.


Or eat it standing up as calories don't count then :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, It was the knitting group this morning, great fun wool flying everywhere as one of the girls ws learning to crochet. Gave us all a good laught. But she mastered it and went away happy. Hugs to you xxxx


Hugs to you too, I really must sign out this time!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Myabe I need Shirley- in the couple of years I have had this MAc I haven't been able to work out to refresh a page! Or maybe I could try and find out.


Mmm, could be different on a mac.

In the tab at the very top of the whole screen there should be a left arrow then a right arrow then an arrow thats nearly a circle?
If you hold your mouse over it , it will say reload this page.

Goodnight


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hilarious - thanks for the laugh June.


I thought it was funny! We can never laugh too much, can we?!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Railyn, I would live in Napa too, if I could afford it! And they have Yarns On First!
> GOing to post some pics of Chrisrmas knitting I've done. I think is was Gagesmom who started me on Ugg cuffs. Fast, fun, easy. Also the deeper green is a pair of fingerless mitts, a scarf, a tam, and the three pair of Ugg cuffs.


You've been busy!! I know everyone will be pleased with those lovely gifts.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Or eat it standing up as calories don't count then :thumbup:


So I just need to stand up? I gave up on the frogs- decided to move to chocolate honeycomb figuring I wouldn't eat as much. Well that didn't work is all I can say.

However looking on the bright side- they will never be an issue again as they won't be around to eat! I will just ignore the impact on the scales.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> I have been reading and lurking as it suddenly dawned on me that a dear friend of mine had a birthday Saturday. I will see her Wednesday evening, so I needed a gift NOW. This is an Ear Warmer. I am pretty sure she has a matching scarf as I seem to vaguely recall knitting one for her from the same yarn two birthdays ago.
> 
> This is Patons Angora Bamboo in Brandy Wine.
> 
> Gigi


That's a lovely gift. I'm sure she'll really like it....
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all. 

It is 8:45 am here and I had Gage on the bus off to school about an hour ago. :lol: :lol: 

Greg and the dog are curled up in bed and sound asleep. Yahoo, Mama has some me time. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

A lady that works at the bank has left on her maternity leave and I put a few knit goodies in a bag for her today. We have to go to the bank later so I will drop it off for one of the ladies to pass on to her. I put in a sweater and bonnet set, a baby football hat, a pumpkin hat, a few little winter toques I made, a manly bib and an easy stay on bib.

I want to go back to bed but know I shouldn't. Trying not to falll asleep here, going to go back to bed.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, could be different on a mac.
> 
> In the tab at the very top of the whole screen there should be a left arrow then a right arrow then an arrow thats nearly a circle?
> If you hold your mouse over it , it will say reload this page.
> 
> Goodnight


I was using the wrong word- I was trying refresh and reload is what I want. HAve found reload on my drop down menu, now to test it. Couldn't find anything near the arrows
And now I have found the shortcut witht he keys so as long as it doesn't depart while I am asleep I have it sorted out. Thank you. As long as I use it a few times in the next couple of days I should be OK.


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkleDecided to work on small Christmad stocking but wanted to knit in round. Pattern was ok till I got to heel. Frogged it twice and went with short row heel but have small holes where I joined back in round. Need to read directions again. Something didn't click said:


> I found that I could reduce the holes if I knitted the first stitch into the back of the stitch rather than in the front. It closed up the hole very well. I did that on my wingspan scarf too. Hope this helps solve the problem


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> I fly into savannah when i meet my family in Hilton Head South Carolina. I rent a car and drive over to HH. One year i got into Savannag after dark made a wrong turn and ended up in the bad part of town. I was by myself and people kept coming up to my car. Scarred me. Last time I ever flew into asavannah after dark! The town really changes at night!


Unfortunately, I think that's true of most cities these days. Years ago, my daughter and I went to Baltimore and she wanted to go to Edgar Allan Poe's house...she's a big fan. It was such a bad neighborhood (drug sales going on on almost every corner and a lot of people just standing around!)we drove past and said, yep, there it is and there it goes. We were not about to stop and get out of the car. And this was during the day!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes. I made DH go to McDonald's to get himself breakfast & coffee so I don't have to smell any food. LOL! As sweet as DH is I don't think I can get him to post when I'm home BUT I will post if I'm not too groggy. Hey...it might be an interesting post if I am too groggy....LOL. I was very productive last night and got done all the knitting of the rabbit hat for oldest GD for Christmas. Now to attach the ears, nose, mouth & eyes...of course..I forgot to get the buttons for the eyes come to think of it...shoot...Anyway I'll post a picture of it when it is assembled. Oh double shoot...I still have to make the ties & pompoms too...LOL...
> Hugs to everyone. I hear DH coming in so I'm headed out.


Hey girl, we are with you in spirit, and praying for you. Believing that all is well, and you will be home in no time. Much love,


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Also, here are a couple more photos...
> 
> The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


Love those colors....they absolutely glow!! How beautiful! I've never seen those flowers before.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
> Tomorrow will be better.
> EJ


So sorry, the pain of a parent's passing never completely goes away, does it? Hope today will be much better....try to do something fun!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren! Gt Bend may never be the same after the Catapult!


it will settle down after a while at least that is what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but windy Great Bend. I am so far behind I doubt I'll ever catch up.
> 
> More work done on the catapult yesterday, will get photos to post in bit. Still working on the net for it. Have to get it done today or tomorrow. Four days and counting until they are here. Then I can relax a bit until the actual event.
> 
> Morning/ afternoon/ evening coffee for all to enjoy. Mine is going to be a double today. :-D


Lovely coffee, I am ready for it, and the purple flowers, purplefi sent, ready to start my day. 
Cold this morning, but the sun is beautiful, love the fall/winter sun so clear and crips. :-D trying to keep up with everything going on here, will post when I can. Praying for everyone, sending BIG HUGS out.


----------



## darowil

kehinkleDecided to work on small Christmad stocking but wanted to knit in round. Pattern was ok till I got to heel. Frogged it twice and went with short row heel but have small holes where I joined back in round. Need to read directions again. Something didn't click said:


> Somehow missed this and saw it with Shirley's response. I pick up an extra stitch between the top and bottom of the foot (in a stitch not the loop which stretches a little) at each end. ANd then on the next row k2tog at each end. Or do like I did and forget and then decrease 12 rows later when you discover the mistake. Often I will pick this up on the last heel rows, then when I turn after picking it up I will slip it at the beginning of the row and then decrease it the next time I get to it. But it Doesn't really matter exactly when you do it and how you do it- the extra stitch positioned so that it doesn't pull up at each end of the heel and then decreased works almost every time. I won't say every time because every now and hten what always works decides to trick you.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Little bit cooler today. The WI knitting group are here this morning and I'm only just up, so I haven't done catch up.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on the dreambird, I am plesed with it and hope it will look even better when finished.
> 
> Thinking of you today Gwen and everyone else who has health issues.
> 
> Photos for today.....


Thanks for our Surrey morning pics!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thanks for our Surrey morning pics!
> JuneK


We all want our evening (for me) purple Surrey posts and Caren Coffee-usually accompanied by a view as well.


----------



## Spider

Bobglory said:


> Prayers to all my sisters and brothers. This has certainly been a rough month or two for quite a few in the KTP.
> 
> Extra prayers being said for successful surgeries, fast recoveries, resolution of stressful situations, and one very special prayer that the hand of God smacks the crap out of one who will only be referred to as "that woman". I am still willing (and clearly more than able) to run her over a few times.....
> 
> Gigi


I am with you sister and I will even give you a big push, before I run away and hide?!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely coffee Caren, my favourite. Looking forward to seeing all your photos. x


 :lol: I am being lazy this morning and haven't gotten any further outdoors than the deck to take a photo of the sunrise. It isn't a great photo but it has the moon along with the starting of the sunrise.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> :lol: I am being lazy this morning and haven't gotten any further outdoors than the deck to take a photo of the sunrise. It isn't a great photo but it has the moon along with the starting of the sunrise.


It's lovely and you can feel the morning stillness!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> It's lovely and you can feel the morning stillness!
> JuneK


Ditto :-D


----------



## darowil

Well I'm going to do the sensible thing and head of to bed. Night night all see you when I get up.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Myabe I need Shirley- in the couple of years I have had this MAc I haven't been able to work out to refresh a page! Or maybe I could try and find out.


When I need to refresh a page I just click on this in the address bar at he top of the screen. Hope it helps.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> We all want our evening (for me) purple Surrey posts and Caren Coffee-usually accompanied by a view as well.


I'll see what I can do. xx

ps eating in the dark doesn't count as calories either:roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> It's lovely and you can feel the morning stillness!
> JuneK


Thank you , it was so quiet as well not even the birds were making noise. Right after this was taken the wind picked up which is going to make it feel perfect for outside work today.


----------



## PurpleFi

I've just ordered my extra beads and they will be in the post this afternoon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see what I can do. xx
> 
> ps eating in the dark doesn't count as calories either:roll:


OH I should turn off the lights tonight then, I am making orange ameretto cheese cake for tonights snack.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I've just ordered my extra beads and they will be in the post this afternoon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YIPPIE!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> OH I should turn off the lights tonight then, I am making orange ameretto cheese cake for tonights snack.


How that sounds lovely, perhaps you should turn the lights off and eat standing up to be on the safe side.

Off for a swim now - only going so I can have some cake later. x


----------



## Designer1234

Rookie - I mailed a card for Jynx on Saturday -- one or two for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> How that sounds lovely, perhaps you should turn the lights off and eat standing up to be on the safe side.
> 
> Off for a swim now - only going so I can have some cake later. x


What a good idea I'll have to try it and see how it works. :-D :-D

Enjoy your swim.

I'd best get off here and get working in the net some more and get some new photos of the contraption.


----------



## Spider

Good morning all, Sun is out and is supposed to be another beautiful day. Yesterday was almost 80, it was gorgeous. 
By now Gwen should be in lala land for awhile and feeling no pain. Will be in my thoughts all day.
Charlotte so glad you are posting and coming around and sending you tons of good wishes. You will be in my thoughts and prayers all week.
Glad to hear Jynx is on the mend and can come home each day for a little while. 
Marianne, we are here for you..
Had a great day yesterday, I finally got to go to the big Indian summer quilt show they hold every year. It is 90 miles away and have wanted to go for years and something has always come up or we live away. But went with a good friend who lives there and helps set up for it.there was a quilt entitled The last Supper, an 82 year old man did it. It took him two years to finish it. The pieces were a half inch in size. It was over six feet tall and 183 inches long.there were 51,816 half in squares in it. When we walked in it was the first thing anyone saw, it was unbelievable . I got to meet the quilter and got a signed post card of the quilt. My next favorite was the booth where the lady did all hand dyeing of her materials, including cording satin bias tape, fabrics, anything you could think of. Bought some fabric and some of the tape. Will take a picture of it and send it. It was a fun day.
Had a nice drive home looking at the fall colors.
Take care all,


----------



## Designer1234

I have been up for hours and decided to work on some of my photos. I decided I would share a few of my part of the world, as well as Vancouver Island from our trip. Most of the rockies were from our Trip to Jasper. The Island pictures were taken in the Cowichan Valley north of Victoria near Duncan - Maple Bay and Cowichan Bay - enjoy!


----------



## jheiens

It sounds like you had a lovely, wonderful day, Spider. What a great way to spend it!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Our trip to Jasper this summer


----------



## GrandmaDi

I love the Ugg cuffs. I'm glad you posted the photos. They're perfect for a few nieces!


----------



## GrandmaDi

EJS said:



> It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
> Tomorrow will be better.
> EJ


Hoping for a better tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## Designer1234

GrandmaDi said:


> Hoping for a better tomorrow. Hugs!


Thoughts are with you - I hope it gets a bit easier.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> When I need to refresh a page I just click on this in the address bar at he top of the screen. Hope it helps.


And thats even easier than what I figured out- Yeah! just what I wanted a one click refresh.
I'm doing a Julie here- I didn't sleep so decided I may as well get up. KPing, knitting and reading sound much better than tossing and turning- and worrying about waking DH.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see what I can do. xx
> 
> ps eating in the dark doesn't count as calories either:roll:


Therefore standing and eating in the dark actually uses up calories so we all need to do it to lose weight (well most of us, there are a few exceptions like Sam).


----------



## sassafras123

NanaCaren said:


> When I need to refresh a page I just click on this in the address bar at he top of the screen. Hope it helps.


Caren, you are so clever. Thata is even easier than what I figured out (control R).
Shirley love the piccs of your part of the world and your trip.
Thinking of Gwen and surgery. 
I think I'll send Angora a pm. I didn't realize it's been awhile since she posted.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone! I'm back up, overslept my alarm, it's a good thing I didn't have to be anywhere at a certain time or I'd be late. Going to get around and head to Marla's(DSM) and get some more work done over there. I read mostly yesterday, good book and it's almost finished. Christine Feehan book. 
Okay, all you canners and dryers, do Tomatoes come through the drying process okay? and should they be seeded first? I know you can sun dry tomatoes but in the dehydrator I am afraid we'd have an absolute mess unless we used the trays you can get for the fruit leathers. 
Well, I guess I'd best go get dressed and then see if I have time to catch up the last 4 pages. 
Caren, thanks for the expresso, I think I need my usual triple shot or even a 4th would work today.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, you are so clever. Thata is even easier than what I figured out (control R).
> Shirley love the piccs of your part of the world and your trip.
> Thinking of Gwen and surgery.
> I think I'll send Angora a pm. I didn't realize it's been awhile since she posted.


It's a few days since Angora last posted I see- and she hadn't said anything recently about going away. But she doesn't need to be bombarded so I'll see what response you get.

Isn't Caren clever? ANd it works- its how I got to your post. I had managed to get to Control R this evening with SugarSugars help but this is so much better.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> So I just need to stand up? I gave up on the frogs- decided to move to chocolate honeycomb figuring I wouldn't eat as much. Well that didn't work is all I can say.
> 
> However looking on the bright side- they will never be an issue again as they won't be around to eat! I will just ignore the impact on the scales.


lol, take off your shoes when you weigh yourself!!!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> lol, take off your shoes when you weigh yourself!!!!!!!! Zoe


Better still lean on the wall. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I have been up for hours and decided to work on some of my photos. I decided I would share a few of my part of the world, as well as Vancouver Island from our trip. Most of the rockies were from our Trip to Jasper. The Island pictures were taken in the Cowichan Valley north of Victoria near Duncan - Maple Bay and Cowichan Bay - enjoy!


Lovely photos Shirley, I want the little boat with the blue awning in the front.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from swimming so I can sit and eat cake :lol:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Better still lean on the wall. :thumbup:


Now that sounds like it might be more help- after all I've tried taking everything that comes off off without much impact-well haven't bothered with the earrings, figured getting them to register on the kitchen sclaes would be hard enough.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Back from swimming so I can sit and eat cake :lol:


in the dark? But won't work for you just now will it :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Back from swimming so I can sit and eat cake :lol:


 :thumbup: Yes, you must keep up your strength!!!!!!! what kind of cake? I may join you as my morning coffee is nearly finished! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Yes, you must keep up your strength!!!!!!! what kind of cake? I may join you as my morning coffee is nearly finished! Zoe


It's actually an almond and cherry pastry with icing on top. Mind you I am only having half as I couldn't manage a who one! Mr P on the other hand is having one and a half!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> in the dark? But won't work for you just now will it :?:


No I'm sitting and watching the birds in the garden. Anyway I only eat cake because it is medicinal.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> It's actually an almond and cherry pastry with icing on top. Mind you I am only having half as I couldn't manage a who one! Mr P on the other hand is having one and a half!!!!


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:  It has to be good for you because it has all that fruit in it! lol, enjoy, hello to Mr P! Zoe


----------



## darowil

And I managed to eat enough earlier to have me satisfied for now sono need to get in the sark for me. Hard to knit and read in the dark- especially at the beginning of the work when you don't yet know what you are doing. But thenit hard to eat and knit cake at thesame time. ANd I have some lovely lamingtons downstairs. Not too fruit in them- unless you class chocolate and coconut as fruit- they grow on trees afterall.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! Had a lovely weekend visiting DS and D-DIL  The time always goes sooooo fast. It was raining for the football game so the ladies went shopping. It was fun to look around and get ideas. I made a decorative necklace/scarf for D-DIL from yarn that is similar to the Sashay - for making the lacy scarves. I don't recall the brand name but this was not as wide and had sequins every so often - but not too much. Anyway, the idea was to finger crochet a chain of this, holding it just like regular yarn and not separating it, like one would to make the Sashay-type scarves. It turned out cute but my fingers didn't want to cooperate very well so I used a giant size Q crochet hook and just kept making a big long chain out of the whole little skein of the yarn. Then I joined the ends and it was this big giant circle that you can wind around your neck however many times you want. D-DIL folded it in half and in half again and put one of the sides through the loops of the other. I made one for me out of the purple. D-DIL gave me a pin that had purple colored gems in it that I wore off to one side, as shown. It was quick and simple. Now D-DIL wants to make more but is thinking she will not crochet it (doesn't know how and isn't particularly interested in learning - yet) but will use it as one strand, along with maybe some of the fake pearls or lengths of metal beads and maybe another type of yarn and braid them loosely together to get the same kind of effect but with more bling  

It felt good to get home but now that dear aunt is coming for Thanksgiving, I really need to get in gear around here. She will stay with us part of the time so if I'm going to paint a few rooms, this may be the push I need...maybe


----------



## Designer1234

so beautiful Kathy - you do wonderful work



gottastch said:


> Good morning! Had a lovely weekend visiting DS and D-DIL  The time always goes sooooo fast. It was raining for the football game so the ladies went shopping. It was fun to look around and get ideas. I made a decorative necklace/scarf for D-DIL from yarn that is similar to the Sashay - for making the lacy scarves. I don't recall the brand name but this was not as wide and had sequins every so often - but not too much. Anyway, the idea was to finger crochet a chain of this, holding it just like regular yarn and not separating it, like one would to make the Sashay-type scarves. It turned out cute but my fingers didn't want to cooperate very well so I used a giant size Q crochet hook and just kept making a big long chain out of the whole little skein of the yarn. Then I joined the ends and it was this big giant circle that you can wind around your neck however many times you want. D-DIL folded it in half and in half again and put one of the sides through the loops of the other. I made one for me out of the purple. D-DIL gave me a pin that had purple colored gems in it that I wore off to one side, as shown. It was quick and simple. Now D-DIL wants to make more but is thinking she will not crochet it (doesn't know how and isn't particularly interested in learning - yet) but will use it as one strand, along with maybe some of the fake pearls or lengths of metal beads and maybe another type of yarn and braid them loosely together to get the same kind of effect but with more bling  Now that dear aunt is coming for Thanksgiving, I really need to get in gear around here. She will stay with us part of the time so if I'm going to paint a few rooms, this may be the push I need...maybe


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> so beautiful Kathy - you do wonderful work


Thanks...can't go too wrong with a giant crochet hook and making one long chain  Reminds me of when I was little and learning to crochet. My mom would make me chain what seemed like miles of it and then we'd sit and look at my work and she'd show me where maybe I had crocheted too tight or too loose and THEN she would "FROG" it all and I'd have to start again. It was fun but oh how I hated to see my long chain seemingly evaporate into thin air...only to make it again and again until I got the tension right


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Now that sounds like it might be more help- after all I've tried taking everything that comes off off without much impact-well haven't bothered with the earrings, figured getting them to register on the kitchen sclaes would be hard enough.


I now have a picture of you standing in the altogether on the scales wearing large dangly ear rings and a smile. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Good morning! . I made one for me out of the purple. D-DIL gave me a pin that had purple colored gems in it that I wore off to one side, as shown. It was quick and simple. Now D-DIL wants to make more but is thinking she will not crochet it (doesn't know how and isn't particularly interested in learning - yet) but will use it as one strand, along with maybe some of the fake pearls or lengths of metal beads and maybe another type of yarn and braid them loosely together to get the same kind of effect but with more bling
> 
> That is gorgeous, one can never have too much bling. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And I managed to eat enough earlier to have me satisfied for now sono need to get in the sark for me. Hard to knit and read in the dark- especially at the beginning of the work when you don't yet know what you are doing. But thenit hard to eat and knit cake at thesame time. ANd I have some lovely lamingtons downstairs. Not too fruit in them- unless you class chocolate and coconut as fruit- they grow on trees afterall.


Of course chocolate and coconut are fruit and in my opinion so is butterscotch and fudge!!


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> I made a decorative necklace/scarf for D-DIL from yarn that is similar to the Sashay - for making the lacy scarves.


Interesting to see the slant you have put on it to make it indivdual. Lovely colour.


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Thanks...can't go too wrong with a giant crochet hook and making one long chain  Reminds me of when I was little and learning to crochet. My mom would make me chain what seemed like miles of it and then we'd sit and look at my work and she'd show me where maybe I had crocheted too tight or too loose and THEN she would "FROG" it all and I'd have to start again. It was fun but oh how I hated to see my long chain seemingly evaporate into thin air...only to make it again and again until I got the tension right


Ooh that's hard making you undo it. My Nanna used to sit over me with a ruler and whack my knuckles (not too hard) if I pulled it too tight.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Of course chocolate and coconut are fruit and in my opinion so is butterscotch and fudge!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the logic there? I know there will be some


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm off to work on Mr Ps boring brown aran. Catch you later.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you standing in the altogether on the scales wearing large dangly ear rings and a smile. :shock:


They don't dangle- the earrings that is- hence the decision tht not much gaine dby removing them. I thinkk i can guarantee a smile next time too now.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And thats even easier than what I figured out- Yeah! just what I wanted a one click refresh.
> I'm doing a Julie here- I didn't sleep so decided I may as well get up. KPing, knitting and reading sound much better than tossing and turning- and worrying about waking DH.


I am glad it helped. One of the teens showed it to me sure made my life easier. 
I am taking a break my brain is a bit jumbled today. :shock:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Ok I'm off to work on Mr Ps boring brown aran. Catch you later.


Well I'm working on brown too- but it does a bit of bling to it. And boring enough to be able to knit while I do it- all stocking or garter. though I guess I will have arnhole shaping soon as it is a top down cardigan.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> They don't dangle- the earrings that is- hence the decision tht not much gaine dby removing them. I thinkk i can guarantee a smile next time too now.


That's ok then. I shall wear my dangly ones next time I weigh myself and think of you :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear...I've already sent off two batches of cards - the first one had 5 cards in it and the second had 6 cards..I have 3 more here waiting for today's post and then I'll send it off tomorrow. I should get yours today or tomorrow and I'm expecting at least 3 more so those will all go in the next post. I'm sure she will enjoy hearing from everyone and it will help her in her rehab....so glad that she's able to spend some time at home too.



Designer1234 said:


> Rookie - I mailed a card for Jynx on Saturday -- one or two for you too.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Well I'm working on brown too- but it does a bit of bling to it. And boring enough to be able to knit while I do it- all stocking or garter. though I guess I will have arnhole shaping soon as it is a top down cardigan.


I'm doing bottom up and an must at the arm hole. I don ';t think Mr P would appreciate a bit of bling. x


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear...I've already sent off two batches of cards - the first one had 5 cards in it and the second had 6 cards..I have 3 more here waiting for today's post and then I'll send it off tomorrow. I should get yours today or tomorrow and I'm expecting at least 3 more so those will all go in the next post. I'm sure she will enjoy hearing from everyone and it will help her in her rehab....so glad that she's able to spend some time at home too.


I will be mailing mine off to you in the next few days. May take about a week to reach you though. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, you are so clever. Thata is even easier than what I figured out (control R).
> Shirley love the piccs of your part of the world and your trip.
> Thinking of Gwen and surgery.
> I think I'll send Angora a pm. I didn't realize it's been awhile since she posted.


I am only clever because The teens are not all yet off to college. I expect to be stuck in a few years and have to call them up to ask them for help. They can get a receipt while I am on the phone. My oldest will call and say I 'm at the store I want to make what ever it is this week and ask what he need s to buy. Then when he is at home he calls again to get the receipt for it. I pick his brain about computer stuff, he is my biggest nerd.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm back up, overslept my alarm, it's a good thing I didn't have to be anywhere at a certain time or I'd be late. Going to get around and head to Marla's(DSM) and get some more work done over there. I read mostly yesterday, good book and it's almost finished. Christine Feehan book.
> Okay, all you canners and dryers, do Tomatoes come through the drying process okay? and should they be seeded first? I know you can sun dry tomatoes but in the dehydrator I am afraid we'd have an absolute mess unless we used the trays you can get for the fruit leathers.
> Well, I guess I'd best go get dressed and then see if I have time to catch up the last 4 pages.
> Caren, thanks for the expresso, I think I need my usual triple shot or even a 4th would work today.


I cut my roma tomatoes in half and lay them on trays skin side down works pretty good. 
You are welcome, I'm with you one the several cups today. Doesn't seem to be working very well though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good; I like the idea of sending her some every other day and hope to keep at it for awhile. She'll love hearing from you...be sure to include any news from the Connections group.



PurpleFi said:


> I will be mailing mine off to you in the next few days. May take about a week to reach you though. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Back from swimming so I can sit and eat cake :lol:


:lol: cake isn't done yet. I'm still going to stand while eating it


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love to hear that...so I'm not the only one sitting on the phone explaining how to make a white sauce while the DD on the other end is doing it and trying to describe the consistency, etc. We've had some very successful meals made over the phone. She's the scientist and works on a MAC so isn't too much help with the HP .... but the other two are pretty good.



NanaCaren said:


> I am only clever because The teens are not all yet off to college. I expect to be stuck in a few years and have to call them up to ask them for help. They can get a receipt while I am on the phone. My oldest will call and say I 'm at the store I want to make what ever it is this week and ask what he need s to buy. Then when he is at home he calls again to get the receipt for it. I pick his brain about computer stuff, he is my biggest nerd.


----------



## martina

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the logic there? I know there will be some


Coconut and chocolate grow on plants and are therefore fruits . Butterscotch and fudge contain butter which comes from cows which are vegetarian , so they are vegetables.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I'm doing bottom up and an must at the arm hole. I don ';t think Mr P would appreciate a bit of bling. x


As I'm on the 2nd row I have a while to go yet!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have been up for hours and decided to work on some of my photos. I decided I would share a few of my part of the world, as well as Vancouver Island from our trip. Most of the rockies were from our Trip to Jasper. The Island pictures were taken in the Cowichan Valley north of Victoria near Duncan - Maple Bay and Cowichan Bay - enjoy!


Those pictures are absolutely beautiful!! thanks for showing me a part of the world I'll never see. It's so great to see pictures from all over the world. Thanks you!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Had a lovely weekend visiting DS and D-DIL  The time always goes sooooo fast. It was raining for the football game so the ladies went shopping. It was fun to look around and get ideas. I made a decorative necklace/scarf for D-DIL from yarn that is similar to the Sashay - for making the lacy scarves. I don't recall the brand name but this was not as wide and had sequins every so often - but not too much. Anyway, the idea was to finger crochet a chain of this, holding it just like regular yarn and not separating it, like one would to make the Sashay-type scarves. It turned out cute but my fingers didn't want to cooperate very well so I used a giant size Q crochet hook and just kept making a big long chain out of the whole little skein of the yarn. Then I joined the ends and it was this big giant circle that you can wind around your neck however many times you want. D-DIL folded it in half and in half again and put one of the sides through the loops of the other. I made one for me out of the purple. D-DIL gave me a pin that had purple colored gems in it that I wore off to one side, as shown. It was quick and simple. Now D-DIL wants to make more but is thinking she will not crochet it (doesn't know how and isn't particularly interested in learning - yet) but will use it as one strand, along with maybe some of the fake pearls or lengths of metal beads and maybe another type of yarn and braid them loosely together to get the same kind of effect but with more bling
> 
> It felt good to get home but now that dear aunt is coming for Thanksgiving, I really need to get in gear around here. She will stay with us part of the time so if I'm going to paint a few rooms, this may be the push I need...maybe


Oh I love the scarf very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Always good to get home when one has been away.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And the logic there? I know there will be some


Because you can not have deprivation of soul food, and we must indulge in our passions! (Please don't forget the ice cream and whipped cream as they are essential to teeth, bones, etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> I'm doing bottom up and and must at the arm hole. I don't think Mr P would appreciate a bit of bling. x


Put the bling on the inside!!!! then Mr P will know that he is special!!!! :shock: Zoe  :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love to hear that...so I'm not the only one sitting on the phone explaining how to make a white sauce while the DD on the other end is doing it and trying to describe the consistency, etc. We've had some very successful meals made over the phone. She's the scientist and works on a MAC so isn't too much help with the HP .... but the other two are pretty good.


I get it from all mine that are out on their own. Grant mostly comes here to make it that way if he gets stuck I can help out. Then he takes it home and feeds it to his friends.

That is funny Daniel has a PC but loves MAC, I am lucky he has experience with both thanks to his friends. He fixes the computers at work when they have trouble. I keep telling him he needs to go into computer repair, his reply "mum you should sell your knitting and baking". I get why he doesn't it wouldn't be enjoyable any longer.


----------



## machriste

Gwenie, by the time you get to this you will be waking up. Just want you to know healing thoughts are coming your way. If you feel up to getting on line, we'll take you groggy or not!


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Butterscotch and fudge contain butter which comes from cows which are vegetarian , so they are vegetables.


Of course- these were the ones I couldn't work out for myself. So must things are vegetables so we are set to go.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Because you can not have deprivation of soul food, and we must indulge in our passions! (Please don't forget the ice cream and whipped cream as they are essential to teeth, bones, etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Zoe


Dare I say I had the icecream as well last night? But not the whipped cream.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am only clever because The teens are not all yet off to college. I expect to be stuck in a few years and have to call them up to ask them for help.


That's why I am no longer clever- I no have teens/twenties at home!
At elast computer talks are on the same wave length. We all have apples. Even if not iPhones or iPads.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> it will settle down after a while at least that is what I'm telling myself.


I am wondering - does it get fired at your net? or at something else?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> :lol: I am being lazy this morning and haven't gotten any further outdoors than the deck to take a photo of the sunrise. It isn't a great photo but it has the moon along with the starting of the sunrise.


We have just a sliver of moon rising right now!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I'll see what I can do. xx
> 
> ps eating in the dark doesn't count as calories either:roll:


Must remember this one!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And thats even easier than what I figured out- Yeah! just what I wanted a one click refresh.
> I'm doing a Julie here- I didn't sleep so decided I may as well get up. KPing, knitting and reading sound much better than tossing and turning- and worrying about waking DH.


 :thumbup: How else do you think I keep up with the chatter?!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering - does it get fired at your net? or at something else?


The net holds the pumpkin that is being fired into the field. The net will hold a 10lb/ 4.5 kilo pumpkin, it doesn't have to be very big just hard to knot with nylon clothesline and huge needles.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just a sliver of moon rising right now!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is what we had jut didn't look like it with the phone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm back up, overslept my alarm, it's a good thing I didn't have to be anywhere at a certain time or I'd be late. Going to get around and head to Marla's(DSM) and get some more work done over there. I read mostly yesterday, good book and it's almost finished. Christine Feehan book.
> Okay, all you canners and dryers, do Tomatoes come through the drying process okay? and should they be seeded first? I know you can sun dry tomatoes but in the dehydrator I am afraid we'd have an absolute mess unless we used the trays you can get for the fruit leathers.
> Well, I guess I'd best go get dressed and then see if I have time to catch up the last 4 pages.
> Caren, thanks for the expresso, I think I need my usual triple shot or even a 4th would work today.


I did a lot of tomato leather- because it is so useful, I seem to remember seiving out the seeds, and the skins.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It's actually an almond and cherry pastry with icing on top. Mind you I am only having half as I couldn't manage a who one! Mr P on the other hand is having one and a half!!!!


 :thumbup: sounds delicious whether halved or not!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Thanks...can't go too wrong with a giant crochet hook and making one long chain  Reminds me of when I was little and learning to crochet. My mom would make me chain what seemed like miles of it and then we'd sit and look at my work and she'd show me where maybe I had crocheted too tight or too loose and THEN she would "FROG" it all and I'd have to start again. It was fun but oh how I hated to see my long chain seemingly evaporate into thin air...only to make it again and again until I got the tension right


Your Mom was one tough task master- but look at the beautiful work you do now!


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> I found that I could reduce the holes if I knitted the first stitch into the back of the stitch rather than in the front. It closed up the hole very well. I did that on my wingspan scarf too. Hope this helps solve the problem


I'll try that.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> The net holds the pumpkin that is being fired into the field. The net will hold a 10lb/ 4.5 kilo pumpkin, it doesn't have to be very big just hard to knot with nylon clothesline and huge needles.


If your only firing a pumpkin why do you need such a big catapult? or is too much like a science lesson for me to follow? What a mess afterwards.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The net holds the pumpkin that is being fired into the field. The net will hold a 10lb/ 4.5 kilo pumpkin, it doesn't have to be very big just hard to knot with nylon clothesline and huge needles.


That reassures me a lot- that it is a pumpkin they are firing with! Did you grow it?


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear...I've already sent off two batches of cards - the first one had 5 cards in it and the second had 6 cards..I have 3 more here waiting for today's post and then I'll send it off tomorrow. I should get yours today or tomorrow and I'm expecting at least 3 more so those will all go in the next post. I'm sure she will enjoy hearing from everyone and it will help her in her rehab....so glad that she's able to spend some time at home too.


As there were some cards for you it might have been called a package rather than a letter. If that is the case it could take a lot longer than that. We are waiting for two parcels from the States one mailed 3 weeks ago and the other 2 weeks ago-- they should be here this week. Once I get them I will take all the donations out to Exshaw, the little town I posted about - and give them to the Municipality disaster relief - they know who will need them. Some will be farm people and some town people -- it is a place that has not been mentioned that much.

I am glad I found a place where they will really be needed.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> If your only firing a pumpkin why do you need such a big catapult? or is too much like a science lesson for me to follow? What a mess afterwards.


It is just for fun I guess. they will compete against other teams to see who can throw it the furthest. I don't think they needed such a large catapult but they did. I think they figure bigger means it will throw farther than the rest.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That reassures me a lot- that it is a pumpkin they are firing with! Did you grow it?


No I didn't grow pumpkins this year and no way would be aloud the use mine they would be for canning.  :lol: 
the ones they will use for the contest are supplied.

I can think of a few othere things I'd like to fire from it though. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It is just for fun I guess. they will compete against other teams to see who can throw it the furthest. I don't think they needed such a large catapult but they did. I think they figure bigger means it will throw farther than the rest.


Fair enough- I think we can all relate to doing it just becuase...


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> No I didn't grow pumpkins this year and no way would be aloud the use mine they would be for canning.  :lol:
> the ones they will use for the contest are supplied.
> 
> I can think of a few othere things I'd like to fire from it though. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Just remember the weight limit to get it out the net- you may as well make the effort worth it so it goes a good distance and comes down well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like they believe in the "Go Big, or Go Home" philosophy!!



darowil said:


> Fair enough- I think we can all relate to doing it just becuase...


----------



## darowil

Rookie I see you have happy September b/days etc. Well for some us we are in the last quarter of the year now!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Just remember the weight limit to get it out the net- you may as well make the effort worth it so it goes a good distance and comes down well.


Yeah the whole weight thing would be slightly over the limit.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like they believe in the "Go Big, or Go Home" philosophy!!


They take after their father in that aspect for sure, me I"m a stay behind the scenes kind of girl.


----------



## Designer1234

I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!

It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!
> 
> It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


I was looking at the other matrching- you look like you matched the socks up well. Didn't see any similarity with your legs.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Our trip to Jasper this summer


Beautiful pictures Shirley. I would love to visit your part of the world. I was due to come out to Vancouver about 15 years ago and then couldn't make it due to a family bereavement. Have never had the chance since. Maybe someday......


----------



## Marianne818

Hey Strangers
:wink: :lol: :thumbup: 

I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day. 
I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located. 
Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for the update on Gwen, so glad she is home and resting and it is all over for her .
You have been constantly in my thoughts and prayers dear one. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Prayers for both you and Gwen!


----------



## Designer1234

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for letting us know that Gwen is home from the surgery and things went well.

We have you in our Prayers dear Marianne! Please try not to worry too much. take care and do what your doctor says. Prayers for your Mom too.


----------



## darowil

Marianne thanks for updating us on Gwen. Good that she is doing as well as expected.
She has kept us updated about what is going on in your household. Praying that the situation with your mother will settle. ANd that you can get the biopsy's done soon- so that you know what you are dealing with. ANd any treatment needed can be started before they become an even greater nusicence- as well as just wanting to know what is going on I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way kathleendoris - stay warm and rest. drink lots of water or juice.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I had a slightly different take on a similar experience. Yesterday we had a family get-together to celebrate grandson's birthday, as well as his mum's, which is the day after his. I was really looking forward to a bit of socialising and chat with the wider family present, but soon after we arrived, I started to sneeze and my nose was running uncontrollably. I don't get many colds, but it was clear that I was in for one now. As soon as the cake and candles were over, I got myself home and have been in bed for the last 16 hours, with no immediate wish to be elsewhere. It is only a cold, and will pass in a short while, but meantime, if I start to sound sorry for myself, it is the cold talking and not my rational self.
> 
> Best wishes to Gwennie, Charlotte and Marianne, and any others dealing with serious health issues right now. I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much for taking the time to update us. You have more than enough to deal with at the moment. hugs and prayers for you, your Mom, Gwen and all others with health issues.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Dare I say I had the icecream as well last night? But not the whipped cream.


You are depriving your body of nutrients -- go and get some whipped cream and put it on top of strawberry shortcake!!!! top it off with chocolate sauce and marshmellows! chase it all down with your favorite drink!!!! hmmmm, need some of the ooeey gooeey smores in case you are still hungry afterwards. hint: the rabbits get the carrots (unless it is carrot cake) and the lettuce (then they say "let us alone!") Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> If your only firing a pumpkin why do you need such a big catapult? or is too much like a science lesson for me to follow? What a mess afterwards.


To make the pumpkin go the distance -- you want your pumpkin to go the furthest of any other pumpkin and thus you will be the winner! Zoe


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> You are depriving your body of nutrients -- go and get some whipped cream and put it on top of strawberry shortcake!!!! top it off with chocolate sauce and marshmellows! chase it all down with your favorite drink!!!! hmmmm, need some of the ooeey gooeey smores in case you are still hungry afterwards. hint: the rabbits get the carrots (unless it is carrot cake) and the lettuce (then they say "let us alone!") Zoe


I just some very unhealthy dried apricots. Really do have the nibbles tonight don't I?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> To make the pumpkin go the distance -- you want your pumpkin to go the furthest of any other pumpkin and thus you will be the winner! Zoe


But can the catapult end up too big for the weight of the pumpkin?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Marianne and hugs for you big time! We really miss you! Praying that all goes well for you with your health and that you can be seen by the docs sooner rather than later! Zoe


----------



## sassafras123

Oh yes love the rational for the food. My kind of ladies. Hmmm no chocolate in the house. Do have popcorn. 
Shirley love your socks.
Marianne, big hug and prayers for you. Thank you for letting us know about dear Gwen.


----------



## iamsam

foggy morning - school was cancelled - Heidi has her children plus three others. a housefull. lol

now the sun is out - warm - a bit muggy from yesterday's rain - my thermometer reads 80° but that is in full sun. it is warm though - blue sky - hopefully the children have school tomorrow.

thinking of gwen all day - she should be at least out of the or by now - doubt if she is home yet. mounds of healing energy already there to start the healing.

pontof - nonstop healing energy zooming your way for you and yours - rick sounds like quite a guy - a definite keeper. we expect to see both of you at the kap next year.

question - I have a six button cardigan pattern - the body of the sweater uses a wide rib pattern with a combination of 7+3

row 1 *p3, k4, repeat - end p3.
row 2 k3, *p4, k3, repeat to end

these two rows are repeated for the pattern.

I really like the sweater pattern (with pockets) but I am wondering if I can knit the sweater without the rib pattern - the yarn I am using is such a great color I don't want anything to take away from it.

or would the rib pattern take away from the color - I will have lexi take a picture so I can post it- of the yarn. it is the yarn gwen talked me into buying from discontinued yarn - very cheap. it's superwash marino and mulberry silk. oooooh.

I like the idea of the wide rib - I really like the way it looks - maybe it wouldn't take away from the yarn. 

talk about thinking online. i'll be quiet now.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> But can the catapult end up too big for the weight of the pumpkin?


No. It does not work that way. The catapult is like a giant sling-shot. The weight of the pumpkins are pre-determined and are provided. It really is something to see! Specifically, these competitions are called "Punkin Chunkins". Zoe 
Pumpkin catapult competition.





More scientific stuff about it.
http://science.discovery.com/tv-shows/punkin-chunkin/videos/punkin-chunkin-catapults.htm


----------



## iamsam

thinking about you gwen - healing energy heading your way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning dear friends! It is a wee bit after 5:30 a.m. I had to have my morning fix of KTP before heading out. Thank you to all in prayer for my surgery; it has given me a warm hug this morning. I slept about 2 hours and will head out in about 10-15 minutes. I made DH go to McDonald's to get himself breakfast & coffee so I don't have to smell any food. LOL! As sweet as DH is I don't think I can get him to post when I'm home BUT I will post if I'm not too groggy. Hey...it might be an interesting post if I am too groggy....LOL. I was very productive last night and got done all the knitting of the rabbit hat for oldest GD for Christmas. Now to attach the ears, nose, mouth & eyes...of course..I forgot to get the buttons for the eyes come to think of it...shoot...Anyway I'll post a picture of it when it is assembled. Oh double shoot...I still have to make the ties & pompoms too...LOL...
> Hugs to everyone. I hear DH coming in so I'm headed out.


----------



## iamsam

woman after my own heart - it all else fails - eat chocolate.

sam



darowil said:


> So I just need to stand up? I gave up on the frogs- decided to move to chocolate honeycomb figuring I wouldn't eat as much. Well that didn't work is all I can say.
> 
> However looking on the bright side- they will never be an issue again as they won't be around to eat! I will just ignore the impact on the scales.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!
> 
> It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


Love the colors. I'm knitting a pr. of purple socks but they're boring compared to yours...all purple. The color is 'grape soda'!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

These colors are just wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Also, here are a couple more photos...
> 
> The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It will be better - and next year a little easier.


EJS said:


> It has been a blue day for me. One year ago my dad passed and I miss him so much. I haven't felt like doing much today. Watched some mindless tv and took a long nap.
> Tomorrow will be better.
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

what a great way to start the day.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :lol: I am being lazy this morning and haven't gotten any further outdoors than the deck to take a photo of the sunrise. It isn't a great photo but it has the moon along with the starting of the sunrise.


----------



## jknappva

. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Dearest Marianne....and please know that even if you're not online with us, you're always in my heart and prayers.
Thanks for the update on Gwen. I sure hope the dr. hurries things along to do your biopsy and get your problem solved.
Keeping you and your mom and C. in my prayers.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a great story Charlotte!! I would love to see a picture of Rudi when you find one to put on. Our Dutchie loved to chase anything that ran and she would tree the squirrels in Missouri and sit under the tree staring for hours waiting for the squirrel to come down. Sometimes Alan would have to get her leash and drag her away and into the house so the poor squirrel could get away!!!! That was the only time when she wouldn't respond to commands.... silly girl.


Pontuf said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our squirrels are certainly not deterred by cats! In fact, very little seems to scare them. I think they are mostly attracted by the ready supply of food at our bird feeders. It is possible to buy squirrel-proof feeders, but they are so much more expensive than the ordinary ones that it seems cheaper just to let the squirrels take their share,[/
> 
> Our first dog was a beautiful platinum blonde american cocker named Rudi. I was a blonde then and people would ask me if i dyed my hair to match my dog and i would tell them no i colored my dog's hair to match mine. There were gasps and talk of animal cruelty....HAHAHA. I bring up Rudi because he loved to chase squirrels. So every year on his birthday we bought a bag of walnuts and went to lincoln Park .we were living in Chicago. Lincoln park was known for their beautiful fox squirrels. We scattered the walnuts and then let Rudi off the leash. Squirrels would come down the trees and grab the nuts and Rudi chased them all over. We laughed. Rudi had a ball. The squirrels frantic to grab the big walnuts and run. Great pictures great movies. So many laughs. No one ever got hurt. Lots of running everyone laughing...just a memorable day for our dear dog. I will have to post a picture. We called him a ratter because he loved all rodents. He lived 14 years and when he passed it was the first time I saw Rick cry. It took us three years to get another dog and that was Clarence. Yes Rudi broke our hearts. But the birthday fox squirrel chase remains a highlight in our lives.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures Shirley - I really miss the water - there is just something about watching it and being around it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been up for hours and decided to work on some of my photos. I decided I would share a few of my part of the world, as well as Vancouver Island from our trip. Most of the rockies were from our Trip to Jasper. The Island pictures were taken in the Cowichan Valley north of Victoria near Duncan - Maple Bay and Cowichan Bay - enjoy!


----------



## iamsam

ohio is so flat!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Our trip to Jasper this summer


----------



## iamsam

what a ugg cuffs?

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> I love the Ugg cuffs. I'm glad you posted the photos. They're perfect for a few nieces!


----------



## iamsam

did marla's kitchen ever get finished?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm back up, overslept my alarm, it's a good thing I didn't have to be anywhere at a certain time or I'd be late. Going to get around and head to Marla's(DSM) and get some more work done over there. I read mostly yesterday, good book and it's almost finished. Christine Feehan book.
> Okay, all you canners and dryers, do Tomatoes come through the drying process okay? and should they be seeded first? I know you can sun dry tomatoes but in the dehydrator I am afraid we'd have an absolute mess unless we used the trays you can get for the fruit leathers.
> Well, I guess I'd best go get dressed and then see if I have time to catch up the last 4 pages.
> Caren, thanks for the expresso, I think I need my usual triple shot or even a 4th would work today.


----------



## jknappva

or would the rib pattern take away from the color - I will have lexi take a picture so I can post it- of the yarn. it is the yarn gwen talked me into buying from discontinued yarn - very cheap. it's superwash marino and mulberry silk. oooooh.

I like the idea of the wide rib - I really like the way it looks - maybe it wouldn't take away from the yarn.

talk about thinking online. i'll be quiet now.

sam[/quote]

Sam, that yarn sounds like it's a delight to work with. Can't believe you got it on sale. i really am going to have to splurge and get some of the silk/merino yarn. It sounds like it would feel so good and have a nice sheen!
I know HEidi REALLY hopes school is open tomorrow!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

that is very cool.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning! Had a lovely weekend visiting DS and D-DIL  The time always goes sooooo fast. It was raining for the football game so the ladies went shopping. It was fun to look around and get ideas. I made a decorative necklace/scarf for D-DIL from yarn that is similar to the Sashay - for making the lacy scarves. I don't recall the brand name but this was not as wide and had sequins every so often - but not too much. Anyway, the idea was to finger crochet a chain of this, holding it just like regular yarn and not separating it, like one would to make the Sashay-type scarves. It turned out cute but my fingers didn't want to cooperate very well so I used a giant size Q crochet hook and just kept making a big long chain out of the whole little skein of the yarn. Then I joined the ends and it was this big giant circle that you can wind around your neck however many times you want. D-DIL folded it in half and in half again and put one of the sides through the loops of the other. I made one for me out of the purple. D-DIL gave me a pin that had purple colored gems in it that I wore off to one side, as shown. It was quick and simple. Now D-DIL wants to make more but is thinking she will not crochet it (doesn't know how and isn't particularly interested in learning - yet) but will use it as one strand, along with maybe some of the fake pearls or lengths of metal beads and maybe another type of yarn and braid them loosely together to get the same kind of effect but with more bling
> 
> It felt good to get home but now that dear aunt is coming for Thanksgiving, I really need to get in gear around here. She will stay with us part of the time so if I'm going to paint a few rooms, this may be the push I need...maybe


----------



## iamsam

is that what is called a picture for sore eyes?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you standing in the altogether on the scales wearing large dangly ear rings and a smile. :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I had almost more fun being a leader!!!


NanaCaren said:


> My mum always tried me to be a leader I had my hands full with my own bunch and the nieces and nephews.


----------



## iamsam

the net holds the pumpkin.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering - does it get fired at your net? or at something else?


----------



## iamsam

have you ever watched "punkin chunkin" caren - some of those machines are huge. great fun.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is just for fun I guess. they will compete against other teams to see who can throw it the furthest. I don't think they needed such a large catapult but they did. I think they figure bigger means it will throw farther than the rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know, we haven't hit it here yet...but it's a good reminder for me to go in and change it to the October birthdays and anniversaries!!



darowil said:


> Rookie I see you have happy September b/days etc. Well for some us we are in the last quarter of the year now!


----------



## iamsam

great looking socks Shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!
> 
> It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you Marianne - healing energy zooming your way for you and yours.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me, too...although I'd be as excited for them as they are. Be sure that the pumpkin is smooth and that the stem won't get caught in the netting....and off it goes!!



NanaCaren said:


> They take after their father in that aspect for sure, me I"m a stay behind the scenes kind of girl.


----------



## iamsam

no

sam



darowil said:


> But can the catapult end up too big for the weight of the pumpkin?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like them --- I'm still a sock addict, myself and just pulled out the two at a time toe up instructions....these will be for DS, not quite as big as DH's but still size 14.



Designer1234 said:


> I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!
> 
> It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


----------



## darowil

Well I had no idea that this type of thing went on- and certainly not to such to a large extent. 

Shall we send you climbing up the catupult to put the pumpkin in your net Caren?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hugs, Love and prayers back atcha....thanks for taking the time to pop in on Gwen's news...glad she's at home and glad that she's taking it easy for the rest of today and hopefully the rest of the week.

Continuing prayers and we're all sending good vibes.



Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think a wide ribbing will be nice with that yarn. The bottom will probably be a 2 x 2 ribbing and then the rest of the sweater in the wide ribbing. It will be a stretchier fabric and thus will fit nicely. Can't wait to see your pictures.



thewren said:


> foggy morning - school was cancelled - Heidi has her children plus three others. a housefull. lol
> 
> now the sun is out - warm - a bit muggy from yesterday's rain - my thermometer reads 80° but that is in full sun. it is warm though - blue sky - hopefully the children have school tomorrow.
> 
> thinking of gwen all day - she should be at least out of the or by now - doubt if she is home yet. mounds of healing energy already there to start the healing.
> 
> pontof - nonstop healing energy zooming your way for you and yours - rick sounds like quite a guy - a definite keeper. we expect to see both of you at the kap next year.
> 
> question - I have a six button cardigan pattern - the body of the sweater uses a wide rib pattern with a combination of 7+3
> 
> row 1 *p3, k4, repeat - end p3.
> row 2 k3, *p4, k3, repeat to end
> 
> these two rows are repeated for the pattern.
> 
> I really like the sweater pattern (with pockets) but I am wondering if I can knit the sweater without the rib pattern - the yarn I am using is such a great color I don't want anything to take away from it.
> 
> or would the rib pattern take away from the color - I will have lexi take a picture so I can post it- of the yarn. it is the yarn gwen talked me into buying from discontinued yarn - very cheap. it's superwash marino and mulberry silk. oooooh.
> 
> I like the idea of the wide rib - I really like the way it looks - maybe it wouldn't take away from the yarn.
> 
> talk about thinking online. i'll be quiet now.
> 
> sam


----------



## GrandmaDi

thewren said:


> what a ugg cuffs?
> 
> sam


Uggs are a brand of boot that have been popular over recent years. The cuffs are knitted or crocheted and can be added to the top of the boot by folding the cuff over the top edge. There are also socks that have a big cuff that stick out of the top of the boot.


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Coconut and chocolate grow on plants and are therefore fruits . Butterscotch and fudge contain butter which comes from cows which are vegetarian , so they are vegetables.


Like your reasoning, I'm supposed to be vegan so as they are vegetables that's ok.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Put the bling on the inside!!!! then Mr P will know that he is special!!!! :shock: Zoe  :lol:


Good idea, thanks


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hue Girl, boy have you been missed, thanks for letting us know how Gwen is.
Another answered prayer. And I know that I will be saying the same thing about you. :-D Love you Sis.


----------



## gagesmom

Just popping in quick before I leave for work. I have the minion hats done now and ready to go. Just finished up the last one. Have a pic of them but can't load it now. 

Glad to hear that Gwen is home and doing well. Marianne we are there with you in spirit as well.

Got to run as dh is honking the horn. lol.

Check back in later after work. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sending healing hugs to Gwen and Marianne. xxxxx


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> woman after my own heart - it all else fails - eat chocolate.
> 
> sam


Ditto :-D


----------



## iamsam

this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.

sam


----------



## martina

Prayers for Gwen, Marianne and all in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Good to see you on even for a minute. Sending lots of healing thoughts and energies your way. HUGS dear lady.


----------



## darowil

Great to see you popping in Gwen. Zonked is good at this stage. Don't try to be brave- take the pain relef you are given. It actually helps you recover. Good that surgery went well. See you back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen....glad it went well...time to rest. Feel better soon.


----------



## Pontuf

I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of Savannah. Its a beautiful town/ city.lots of. Plants shopping great food great historic homes so peetty. Beautiful gardens and trees. I just made a wrong turn at night and ended up in the shipyard district which was a little funky plus i was tired from a long flight and by myself. Its an antebellum city too.
So pretty lots of history


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, I like the yarn and I think the wide rib will be nice in the fit of the sweater....it won't detract from the. The yarn appears to be self-striping so if you can do the body (no matter if it's a pullover or a cardigan) all at the same time, it would help in the matching. Looks like a fun knit!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


While its hard to tell without any knitted up I tend to think that something fairly plain will be best. The yarn looks like it will do most if not everything so not very much. Personally I don't the way the reverse side of stockinette looks when you have colour changes as with this yarn looks like it will. So I wouldn't want a wide rib, though maybe 4x2 would work, even 5 or 6. Or just stockinette.
Lexi looks good too and her young date especially looks so cute. Her older date looks very smart.


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> Beautiful yarn
> 
> Beautiful Lexi. Darling Bentley
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> have you ever watched "punkin chunkin" caren - some of those machines are huge. great fun.
> 
> sam


I watched it once a few years ago. I know they are pretty big, it will still be a shock to see them up close. It will be a new experience for sure. the teens are decorating their hard hats, which are required on the field.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well I had no idea that this type of thing went on- and certainly not to such to a large extent.
> 
> Shall we send you climbing up the catupult to put the pumpkin in your net Caren?


NOt a chance I am height challenged, was bad enough having to climb up and paint the thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


Love the yarn, I think a wide rib should be ok for it. 
What a handsome looking couple, my goodness Bentley is getting so big.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


Glad things went well. Healing energies on their way to you.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> ohio is so flat!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> sam


Speak for yourself, Sam. Over here on the east side, we have a rather varied topography due in part to the withdrawal/melting of the last ice age piles. We have ups and downs from swampy areas to stoney hillsides visible below the wooded areas. We have a large, narrow lake that appears as a rip in the weatherman's map. It is likely 6 or 8x (or more) longer than it is wide.

Heavily forested areas contain evergreen and deciduous trees and it is difficult to see between the trees even in winter. There are even a few old growth areas with some quite old stands.

Not so flat here. Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


Glad to have you back Gwen. Hope all went well. I'm sure you'll fill us in when you feel less zonked. Hugs for you. Angela (((Gwen)))


----------



## AZ Sticks

Wonderful pictures Sam - Lexi looks great and Bentley has really grown!!! Oh and the yarn is beautifullllllllllll!


thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh a big gentle hug Gwen - rest and relax - we'll be waiting for you to join us!!! When you're ready!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


----------



## darowil

Well Iam going to head of to bed again. David isnow awake so I won't disturb him, the sun is up (missed my chance to see a siunrise. As its raining I guess I didn't miss a sunrise) and its 6.30AM.
So see all later todau. By whihc stage more of you will be into October.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh honey don't worry - nobody will get the wrong idea. The nicest of cities and towns have areas that any of us would be afraid to go to alone and especially at night!!! It's a good reminder that when you are traveling and particularly when you are alone to make sure you know where you're going!! I hope you are have a restful day - luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of Savannah. Its a beautiful town/ city.lots of. Plants shopping great food great historic homes so peetty. Beautiful gardens and trees. I just made a wrong turn at night and ended up in the shipyard district which was a little funky plus i was tired from a long flight and by myself. Its an antebellum city too.
> So pretty lots of history


----------



## Spider

Gwen, great to see you posted , now sleep and heal.
Lexi is beautiful and that baby has grown so much. 
Love the yarn, and all the talk of chocolate makes me hungry..


----------



## iamsam

hey gwen - good to hear from you - glad you are home - now good of a nurse is brantly?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


----------



## PurpleFi

Sam, lovely photos of family and yarn.

Gwen, glad you are home, have a good rest and take care of yourself. Love and hugs

Now I'm off to bed so night night everyone.


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for both you and Gwen!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

nor is it in southern ohio - but it sure is here.

sam



jheiens said:


> Speak for yourself, Sam. Over here on the east side, we have a rather varied topography due in part to the withdrawal/melting of the last ice age piles. We have ups and downs from swampy areas to stoney hillsides visible below the wooded areas. We have a large, narrow lake that appears as a rip in the weatherman's map. It is likely 6 or 8x (or more) longer than it is wide.
> 
> Heavily forested areas contain evergreen and deciduous trees and it is difficult to see between the trees even in winter. There are even a few old growth areas with some quite old stands.
> 
> Not so flat here. Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam

Had a trip to Henley on Thames today (a nearby town). There used to be a wonderful lys there that closed down earlier this year.
Oh Joy!! It has just re-opened. Didn't have time to go in today but will surely be back again before long!! 
Bedtime here in the UK. Hope that October begins better than September. Night night all x


----------



## EJS

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


((((((((Marianne))))))))

Thanks for the update on Gwen.

EJ


----------



## sassafras123

sam, the yarn is yummy. Beautiful colors and I can feel the softness. have fun knitting your sweater.

Gwen, so glad you are home. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123

Forgot to send Sam pic of Ugg cuffs.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


Yaaaaaaaa, happy Happy am I, rest well Sister. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

Well, today has been better and productive. I have been to town to get the tags for the vehicles, stopped for a few things at the grocery, stripped beds and washed the sheets n stuff, folded DD's clothes that she didn't get to yesterday and put them in her room, have a robe pinned for hemming, cleaned up the dishes, helped with the GKs. Now I am taking a few minutes for myself before headed in to make potato soup for supper.

EJ


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


Sam, your family is beautiful, WOW!! And look at THE MAN, he has grown so much, a real big boy. :-D Can't call him little Bentley any more. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> hey gwen - good to hear from you - glad you are home - now good of a nurse is brantly?
> 
> sam


GWEN so glad you are home! Hope you are comfortable and pain free
Xo

Pontuf


----------



## martina

Glad that you are home Gwen take it very easy.


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh honey don't worry - nobody will get the wrong idea. The nicest of cities and towns have areas that any of us would be afraid to go to alone and especially at night!!! It's a good reminder that when you are traveling and particularly when you are alone to make sure you know where you're going!! I hope you are have a restful day - luv-AZ


 So true and great advice! Plus i was just driving and no idea where i was going. Not a great idea at night

XO


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


Lexi is absolutely beautiful...her date almost does her justice. WOW!! Bentley is getting to be a big boy!!!
thanks for the pictures!
That yarn is gorgeous. Can't wait to see the sweater when finished!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot to send Sam pic of Ugg cuffs.


Love the UGGS. Cuffs. Pattern?


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


So glad everything went well....Enjoy the grogginess....might as well since there's nothing to do but wait it out!!
Love and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm glad you had a good day!!! Potato soup sounds good!


EJS said:


> Well, today has been better and productive. I have been to town to get the tags for the vehicles, stopped for a few things at the grocery, stripped beds and washed the sheets n stuff, folded DD's clothes that she didn't get to yesterday and put them in her room, have a robe pinned for hemming, cleaned up the dishes, helped with the GKs. Now I am taking a few minutes for myself before headed in to make potato soup for supper.
> 
> EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have done pretty well today on the accomplishment front - a couple more listing to get updated for ebay and I am done done for the day. Chicken alfredo for dinner and tomorrow will be an outside day - DH has decided to refinish the "temporary" wooden bar top (that has been up for 10 years) I guess that means I won't have new kitchen counters anytime soon!!! So since it will be stinky in the house I will finish up my cutting bed.... it keeps getting put off for other things and I'm libel to end up planting bulbs in the snow!! luv to all - AZ


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam, the yarn is lovely. Great picture of Lexi and her date and gorgeous picture of Bentley



thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow Gwen, so glad it's all over and you will be up and running in no time.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of Savannah. Its a beautiful town/ city.lots of. Plants shopping great food great historic homes so peetty. Beautiful gardens and trees. I just made a wrong turn at night and ended up in the shipyard district which was a little funky plus i was tired from a long flight and by myself. Its an antebellum city too.
> So pretty lots of history


I have always wanted to go to the South. especially Savannah and Atlanta- I read so much about that area. Oh well.


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> ohio is so flat!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> sam


Sam, head south. Ohio has some rolling hills.

Personally, I don't think the wide ribbing will take away anything from the yarn. Try it on a swatch. Yeah, I know, I never swatch, just jump right in.


----------



## kehinkle

Pontuf said:


> I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of Savannah. Its a beautiful town/ city.lots of. Plants shopping great food great historic homes so peetty. Beautiful gardens and trees. I just made a wrong turn at night and ended up in the shipyard district which was a little funky plus i was tired from a long flight and by myself. Its an antebellum city too.
> So pretty lots of history


Savanna is a beautiful city but as with all larger towns, there is a seedy side. I took a carriage ride there and did some sightseeing. Love all the old buildings. And of course, good ole Southern cooking and seafood!


----------



## Pontuf

kehinkle said:


> Sam, head south. Ohio has some rolling hills.
> 
> Personally, I don't think the wide ribbing will take away anything from the yarn. Try it on a swatch. Yeah, I know, I never swatch, just jump right in.


Yes go to Chillicothe


----------



## kehinkle

jheiens said:


> Speak for yourself, Sam. Over here on the east side, we have a rather varied topography due in part to the withdrawal/melting of the last ice age piles. We have ups and downs from swampy areas to stoney hillsides visible below the wooded areas. We have a large, narrow lake that appears as a rip in the weatherman's map. It is likely 6 or 8x (or more) longer than it is wide.
> 
> Heavily forested areas contain evergreen and deciduous trees and it is difficult to see between the trees even in winter. There are even a few old growth areas with some quite old stands.
> 
> Not so flat here. Ohio Joy


Yeah, I forgot about that area over there, Cayahoga (sorry, know that isn't spelt right.) The bypass, I 476 (276, 277 ???), brain lapse, is hilly and heavily wooded. Haven't been over there for awhile.


----------



## kehinkle

Had a short run of 175 miles with about 70 deadhead. Over in Fremont, OH right now. Hoping they will get me something going west to Chicago tomorrow. Still on home tyme, so I can refuse anything going in wrong direction as I am east of home.

Shirley, love those socks. Wore my Oct colored socks last week ang am impressed I did such a good job on matching them. LOL The socks I posted yesterday are for my 5 yo niece and match the pair I made me. She saw me knitting mine and wanted them exactly like them. Silly girl. She is a darling, though. Decided to make her brother a pair of slipper socks. Need to get his foot size and decide on a color.

Also love the senic pix you posted.

Caren, can't believe you are knitting the net. What about macrame? Can't wait to see the whole thing. I have watched pupkin chunkin on tbe Discovery channel. Funny looking contraptions people come up with. How about the cannon ones?

Gwen, rest up and do what the docs tell you to do. You will be in the pink before you know it.

Marianne, thanks for letting us know about Gwen. Hope you get the biopsy soon, esp if they are growing. Prayers for you and your mom. 

Charlotte, glad to see you are up to posting. The dog/squirrel story was cute. 

Sam, think of leg warmers worn under boots with the cuff folded down. 

Cast on a fingerless mitt before they called. Have the cuff done now (1x1 ribbing). Finished yhe small Christmas stocking and knit one flat in case I make it to Rookies this week so have something to sew up with Mary's help.

Lost the book I was reading. Think it is in with the ones Dawn gave me but am too lazy to dig through them. Maybe in the morn.

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Julie, as always you and the rest of the bunch here are in my thoughts. Anyone hear from Angora? 

Take car. Going to work on some crossword puzzles for a bit and maybe an early night.

OH Kathy


----------



## pacer

Shirley...Love the vacation pictures. I so enjoy the mountains and the water scenes. Always have. I hope you get my package soon.

Gwen...Glad to hear that surgery is done and recovery is beginning. Don't overdo it these next few weeks. 

Marianne...Prayers for you and Mom.

Kathy...socks turned out wonderful. Hope to see you this week in Chicago. Starting to get my stuff ready for the trip.

Sam....Lexi is so beautiful and Bentley is getting so big. 

Pontuf....prayers for peace this week and a successful surgery and treatment plan.

Thinking of each of you.

So glad to be on my day shift again. Time to get some sleep so take care.


----------



## kehinkle

Posting a pic of the water at South Haven, MI. Lake Michigan, I think, or an inlet.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I was using the wrong word- I was trying refresh and reload is what I want. HAve found reload on my drop down menu, now to test it. Couldn't find anything near the arrows
> And now I have found the shortcut witht he keys so as long as it doesn't depart while I am asleep I have it sorted out. Thank you. As long as I use it a few times in the next couple of days I should be OK.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I was using the wrong word- I was trying refresh and reload is what I want. HAve found reload on my drop down menu, now to test it. Couldn't find anything near the arrows
> And now I have found the shortcut witht he keys so as long as it doesn't depart while I am asleep I have it sorted out. Thank you. As long as I use it a few times in the next couple of days I should be OK.


 :thumbup: I use it all the time... i dont get emails from KP........ i just go to either watched topics or my posts to get into the TP.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Shirley...Love the vacation pictures. I so enjoy the mountains and the water scenes. Always have. I hope you get my package soon.
> 
> I just got pontuf's today and she mailed hers a week before you -- I am sure it will arrive - it takes quite some time, depending where in the States it is sent from. You are in the east so it will likely go to Toronto and forwarded after hitting a main post office in the States.
> 
> Pontufs came directly north and takes even less time - still much longer than it should. I will let you know - but don't expect it for awhile yet. So costly and such poor service in both countries.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Our trip to Jasper this summer


Stunning photos Shirley, thanks for sharing. I love seeing other parts of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> It's a few days since Angora last posted I see- and she hadn't said anything recently about going away. But she doesn't need to be bombarded so I'll see what response you get.
> 
> Isn't Caren clever? ANd it works- its how I got to your post. I had managed to get to Control R this evening with SugarSugars help but this is so much better.


Yay, glad you have it sorted! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Caren, can't believe you are knitting the net. What about macrame? Can't wait to see the whole thing. I have watched pupkin chunkin on tbe Discovery channel. Funny looking contraptions people come up with. How about the cannon ones?
> 
> If I had of known I was making the net sooner I would have tried macrame. I have it half done will have to finish it tomorrow after i buy more clothesline.
> I am taking a bit of time for myself tomorrow and going to the movies. Rush is in the theaters, before my friend tells me about it I have to see it.
> 
> There are some pretty strange one out here. I would have made a cannon one but everyone else wanted the catapult. Thought it would be the easiest chose. We will be on the one on Discovery Channel.


----------



## Designer1234

*The Christmas decoration workshop is now open -- it is #40 in the workshops and is going to be a really good one*. Terri is going to be there every afternoon and evening - so I hope you will join us.

A crochet Christmas tree table center -- different snowflakes, a lovely crochet lace angel, and a surprise -- well worth it.

I always make doilies and put them on my parcels so that they can be added to the recipients decorations - it is always a subject of happy conversation.

I see Rookie has joined us, I hope you will too. Terri has a really good class set up. Shirley


----------



## sassafras123

Pontuf said:


> Love the UGGS. Cuffs. Pattern?


The spiral cuff pattern:
multiple of 6 sts./18 row repeat.
I used 60 sts on #2 needle.
Row:
1-3: *k3p3* repeat to end.
4-6: p1,*k3p3* repeat to end, end p2.
7-9: p2,*k3-p3* repeat to end, end p1.
10-12: *p3k3* repeat to end.
13-15: k1,*p3k3* repeat to end, end k2.
16-18: k2,*p3k3* repeat to end, end k1.

Don't know how many repeats I did just knit to it looked long enough. I think I did two 18 row repeats and one 1-12 repeats.

Enjoy. Gagesmom has the lacy cuff pattern somehow I have misplaced it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi everyone. I'm not on a knitting marathon. Haven't knit all weekend in fact. Went to a dog show in Geneva, NY, all day affair, and loved seeing all the breeds and talking with the owners and being with my friends. Next day was the Grape Festival in Naples, NY. Also an all day affair. Such a gorgeous drive down there and then such a wonderful time looking at all the crafts. My friend bought grape pies from the winner of many consecutive grape pie contests. We got there before the festival opened to get a good parking spot and that way I could use my walking at the Festival instead of walking a long distance and being worn out. My friend and I found a great cafe that had the best local organic food and a wonderful porch to sit on and watch so much going on, but sadly the young women running it are closing it down in November to have more time for their families. Happy for them but sad for the rest of us. Just found it and it will be closed. Today was just running around and getting odds and ends done. Package mailed, library visited, met DH for lunch at a Middle Eastern restaurant...fabulous.

I'm really concerned for all my friends on here going through serious surgeries. Gwen, glad you are home and ok.

Charlotte, you know I am praying for you dear and hope to get good news from you. Haven't been able to stop thinking of you and you went with me in my heart even when I wasn't on here.

Marianne, I need to check and see if more news has been posted.

To all of you, I pray for your & your loved ones good health.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Forgot to send Sam pic of Ugg cuffs.


Those are so lovely!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Marianne, thanks for popping in.  So glad Gwens surgery went well and we will look forward to her posting again very soon. 
Sorry to hear that your mum isnt doing too well. I do hope you hear from the surgeon VERY soon. Hang in there girl.
((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit. 
Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


That yarn should knit up lovely Sam.
Lovely looking young couple Lexi and date are.
Wow! Look how big Bently is already. So cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good; I like the idea of sending her some every other day and hope to keep at it for awhile. She'll love hearing from you...be sure to include any news from the Connections group.


I'll send you mine tomorrow, it's in my purse and I forgot to put it in the mail box, well, I forgot to address it too.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Marianne, thanks for popping in.  So glad Gwens surgery went well and we will look forward to her posting again very soon.
> Sorry to hear that your mum isnt doing too well. I do hope you hear from the surgeon VERY soon. Hang in there girl.
> ((((((((BIG HUGS))))))))))


Ditto from me too! Hugs and more hugs!!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> This is Marla's old dog (he's 20 something), he didn't want to go out the other day so was trying to hide so that we couldn't find him to make him go. lolol
> I don't know if it will work but we'll see.


Cute! That one actually opened


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> lol, he's supposed to be a Chinese Crested, but he's not, he's either Xolo or xolo/crested cross, she rescued him from a puppy mill when he was about a year old. No, he just doesn't like to have to go out because he has to actually walk to the door, lol...we usually have to carry him at this point, he's getting decidedly grumpy and lazy in his old age. We keep puppy diapers on his most of the time because he doesn't like to ask to go out anymore. He's not spoiled at all. lololol. If you believe that, well I have that bridge in Arizona... lol. Now if I'd have told him to come get coffee, he'd have been moving at warp speed. lol, He does have his priorities. lol


Whose the hairy one on thd back of the couch? Sorry im too far behind, see it was answered, ill keep quiet snd just keep reading.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> No I didn't grow pumpkins this year and no way would be aloud the use mine they would be for canning.  :lol:
> the ones they will use for the contest are supplied.
> 
> I can think of a few othere things I'd like to fire from it though. :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a pair of socks on the trip and just worked in the ends. they are bright to say the least but I like bright!
> 
> It looks like they match my old lady legs and veins!!


Those look great!!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> did marla's kitchen ever get finished?
> 
> sam


Yep, they just need to seal the floor but we had picked up the wrong stuff so he had to return it and get the right stuff,they'll do that on Thursday when we are in Ft. Collins as it cannot be walked on for about 5 hours. Then in about a month or so he'll start on her bathroom, it's bad and really needs help. :shock:


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> I'll send you mine tomorrow, it's in my purse and I forgot to put it in the mail box, well, I forgot to address it too.


Hope to get a second letter written to her on Wed when I am at work. As I said I love to write letters the old fashion way. And if it helps pass the time for her I want to help any way I can.
Also trying to finish up my works in progress. Finished the cowl I made for myself. It turned out ok I see mistakes and that bothers me. Have a dumb question, I knitted the cowl on circulars, the first two rows from keeping it from twisting I knitted them straight and then joined in the round on the third row. Would that make any difference on how the pattern turned out??. Now finishing up two scrap lap quilts or baby quilts that are crocheted, will go in the donation box. Take care all, getting tired tonight. Early morning bible study tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Whose the hairy one on thd back of the couch?


lol, Cinnamon, a foster looking for a forever home. She's Puffball? Chinese Crested mixed with something, afraid of men, she was rescued from an elderly woman that had 70 dogs in her house. Poor Cinny had only lived in a 4x4 area and didn't know anything, wasn't exposed to anything. She loves me but I have my max amount of dogs and she would not do well with my big dog, or my DH. She will finally, after a year and a half, take meat from him but will not let him pet her, if we are not there she will go in and out for him but won't let him get close enough to touch. 
She and Hoppy escaped the back yard today and we had to go search for them, fortunately they had just gotten 2 streets over and were fairly easy to find, the dingdongs. lol...


----------



## darowil

Come tothe first buttonhole on this top down cardigan.
Somehow I think I need to decide how to do my own buttonhole. these instructions don't make too much sense: 
k to within 2 sts to end, psso, k1, psso (buttonhole created) k1.
next row sl1, k1 CO2 sts over the buttonhole created.
Wonder what slip stitches I am meant to be passing over? Figure I will cast off 2 and then cast on 2 over them. Burt I actually have no idea what she is trying to say even. Usually I at least know what they want to say. Ihave already thought that it is written oddly but at least I know what she wants me to do but not here.

I have managed about 5 hours sleep so ready and rearing to go. And now to counteract last nights effort I will fast today! Probably need to fast about 3 days to really aounteract it.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


That's pretty!


----------



## Poledra65

Gorgeous couple, Lexie sure is a pretty girl. Oh Bentleys just getting to big to fast, it won't be long before he's not a baby anymore. Be sure to get all the rocking him in while you can. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Gwen, good to see you are back from surgery, rest and heal. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Well, today has been better and productive. I have been to town to get the tags for the vehicles, stopped for a few things at the grocery, stripped beds and washed the sheets n stuff, folded DD's clothes that she didn't get to yesterday and put them in her room, have a robe pinned for hemming, cleaned up the dishes, helped with the GKs. Now I am taking a few minutes for myself before headed in to make potato soup for supper.
> 
> EJ


Wow, that was a productive day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm all caught up and my shoulder hurts like a dickens, ( have no idea where that saying ever came from, just heard it all my life lol) so I'm going to head to bed I think. Have a great night all. DH is off to Michigan again in the morning so I think if my shoulder (thankfully the left) will let me, I'll start painting the bathroom. 
See you all in the morning. Sweet dreams, medically induced or otherwise. lol


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not on a knitting marathon. Haven't knit all weekend in fact. Went to a dog show in Geneva, NY, all day affair, and loved seeing all the breeds and talking with the owners and being with my friends. Next day was the Grape Festival in Naples, NY. Also an all day affair. Such a gorgeous drive down there and then such a wonderful time looking at all the crafts. My friend bought grape pies from the winner of many consecutive grape pie contests. We got there before the festival opened to get a good parking spot and that way I could use my walking at the Festival instead of walking a long distance and being worn out. My friend and I found a great cafe that had the best local organic food and a wonderful porch to sit on and watch so much going on, but sadly the young women running it are closing it down in November to have more time for their families. Happy for them but sad for the rest of us. Just found it and it will be closed. Today was just running around and getting odds and ends done. Package mailed, library visited, met DH for lunch at a Middle Eastern restaurant...fabulous.
> 
> I'm really concerned for all my friends on here going through serious surgeries. Gwen, glad you are home and ok.
> 
> Charlotte, you know I am praying for you dear and hope to get good news from you. Haven't been able to stop thinking of you and you went with me in my heart even when I wasn't on here.
> 
> Marianne, I need to check and see if more news has been posted.
> 
> To all of you, I pray for your & your loved ones good health.
> Hugs


Sounds like you had a lovely weekend Angora- we were starting to wonder where you were as you hadn't posted for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree

As long as you followed any pattern for the first two rows as you did for the remaining, then your pattern should be consistent ... just use your tail end to stitch up those two rows.

I just sent off another packet today and instead of 6 letters/cards, there were 8 plus mine so she'll be busy reading for awhile. I like to write letters too so have been including little tidbits of what's been happening. Caren, I told her about the catapult and will send her pictures when you've posted a finished product...and Sam, is it okay for me to send her printed pictures of Bentley and Lexi? I'm sure she'll like seeing how big he's gotten and how beautiful she looked for homecoming (all the time, actually). I know she likes learning about the antics of the furry friends and pictures would be welcome.

I finished the one sock and started it's mate...it's my favorite pair so far---it's a little on the thick side so will be good for boot socks for snow blowing and other playing in the snow. I think they may be big enough to fit DS so maybe he'll get his pair and I'll make the next pair just a little smaller for the girls'. 2 at a time toe up--I'm ready!



Spider said:


> Hope to get a second letter written to her on Wed when I am at work. As I said I love to write letters the old fashion way. And if it helps pass the time for her I want to help any way I can.
> Also trying to finish up my works in progress. Finished the cowl I made for myself. It turned out ok I see mistakes and that bothers me. Have a dumb question, I knitted the cowl on circulars, the first two rows from keeping it from twisting I knitted them straight and then joined in the round on the third row. Would that make any difference on how the pattern turned out??. Now finishing up two scrap lap quilts or baby quilts that are crocheted, will go in the donation box. Take care all, getting tired tonight. Early morning bible study tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope the muscle relaxant helps you...they don't do anything for me, but they'll put the 6'5" DH down for the count of about 10 - 12 hours. My previous gynecologist would prescribe valium for muscle relaxants...said it was the original purpose of that pill rather than a mood enhancer. It worked great whenever I carried my briefcase too much and my shoulder and neck would pinch up. Now, you can't get anyone to prescribe them.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up and my shoulder hurts like a dickens, ( have no idea where that saying ever came from, just heard it all my life lol) so I'm going to head to bed I think. Have a great night all. DH is off to Michigan again in the morning so I think if my shoulder (thankfully the left) will let me, I'll start painting the bathroom.
> See you all in the morning. Sweet dreams, medically induced or otherwise. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit.
> Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


Sorry to hear this- do take care, in case it is more than you think or hope it is, like I really hope the muscle relaxer has worked- I guess we will hear tomorrow!


----------



## gagesmom

11pm here and I have finally caught up again.

Sam I love the yarn and I think it will look great.

Lexi is such a beautiful girl, and Bentley is so much bigger then the last time I saw a pic of him. You must definately be a proud Grandpa.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I know we are supposed to refrain from making political statements on the KTP. Forgive me for my heart is heavy for the USA. From my understanding of my southern neighbour, the government will be shut down in another hour leaving the USA paralyzed, unless there is divine intervention. I am asking that those with faith please join me in praying for the United States of America. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up and my shoulder hurts like a dickens, ( have no idea where that saying ever came from, just heard it all my life lol) so I'm going to head to bed I think. Have a great night all. DH is off to Michigan again in the morning so I think if my shoulder (thankfully the left) will let me, I'll start painting the bathroom.
> See you all in the morning. Sweet dreams, medically induced or otherwise. lol


just be careful. I thought I had sprained mine and after 3 years and 4 xrays they said it was a 'bit of bursitis and a bit of arthritis and a sprain. Also 6 cortisone shots.

Finally I had an ultra sound after demanding it and i found I had torn the main tendon in my shoulder completely away from the bone. it hurt like the dickens. make sure you get it looked at if it lasts too long.


----------



## gagesmom

Good night all. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Zoe, I hate that our elected officials are playing these kindergarten games...hopefully, they'll come to a resolution soon. In the meantime, essential services like air traffic controllers and TSA staff will still be at their posts; the postal service will be running and checks for Social Security and Medicare will still be issued.



5mmdpns said:


> I know we are supposed to refrain from making political statements on the KTP. Forgive me for my heart is heavy for the USA. From my understanding of my southern neighbour, the government will be shut down in another hour leaving the USA paralyzed, unless there is divine intervention. I am asking that those with faith please join me in praying for the United States of America. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

HI All.....we are back in Chicago, for about a week. Mid-week there is the mitten party with Pacer, Rookie, & Puplover. REally looking foreward to that! On Friday my DD comes in for a quick weekend. She has a hs reunion on Saturday....haven't seen her since the wedding in March. Anxious to spend time with her!

It was a long day...ready to hit the hay...warm good vibes to all...I'm sooooo faaaaar behind....I'll try to catch up some tomorrow, but not making any promises! ) I'll skim ....I'm "only 50 some pages behind! g'nite!
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

gotch'ya

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Forgot to send Sam pic of Ugg cuffs.


----------



## iamsam

is this on dpneedles or straight needles?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> The spiral cuff pattern:
> multiple of 6 sts./18 row repeat.
> I used 60 sts on #2 needle.
> Row:
> 1-3: *k3p3* repeat to end.
> 4-6: p1,*k3p3* repeat to end, end p2.
> 7-9: p2,*k3-p3* repeat to end, end p1.
> 10-12: *p3k3* repeat to end.
> 13-15: k1,*p3k3* repeat to end, end k2.
> 16-18: k2,*p3k3* repeat to end, end k1.
> 
> Don't know how many repeats I did just knit to it looked long enough. I think I did two 18 row repeats and one 1-12 repeats.
> 
> Enjoy. Gagesmom has the lacy cuff pattern somehow I have misplaced it.


----------



## iamsam

this isn't the first time it has happened five - we will weather the storm. it is a product of no one will to compromise - they would rather play the hard line. I really think their salaries should also stop - the furlowed people are getting no salary.

enough said.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I know we are supposed to refrain from making political statements on the KTP. Forgive me for my heart is heavy for the USA. From my understanding of my southern neighbour, the government will be shut down in another hour leaving the USA paralyzed, unless there is divine intervention. I am asking that those with faith please join me in praying for the United States of America. Zoe


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


Love the colours, Lexi is just beautiful and what a handsome wee boy Bentley is. Lexi's date looks good as well.


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Great to see you popping in Gwen. Zonked is good at this stage. Don't try to be brave- take the pain relef you are given. It actually helps you recover. Good that surgery went well. See you back later.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up and my shoulder hurts like a dickens, ( have no idea where that saying ever came from, just heard it all my life lol) so I'm going to head to bed I think. Have a great night all. DH is off to Michigan again in the morning so I think if my shoulder (thankfully the left) will let me, I'll start painting the bathroom.
> See you all in the morning. Sweet dreams, medically induced or otherwise. lol


Got this from www.phrases.org.uk

Like the Dickens

Meaning

A lot; as in 'hurts like the dickens'.

Origin

This phrase has nothing to do with Charles Dickens. Dickens is a euphemism, specifically a minced-oath, for the word devil, possibly via devilkins. Shakespeare used it in 'the Merry Wives of Windsor, 1600:

I cannot tell what the dickens his name is my husband had him of.

Interesting how we use these phrases all over the world. I have often used it but did not know where it came from. Now we know lol


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Better still lean on the wall. :thumbup:


Or jump?!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.

Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx

My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.

1 st of October photos.......


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


Lovely, as always! Thanks for the images of tranquility.


----------



## sugarsugar

Julie, how did you go at the doctors today?


----------



## jknappva

Charlotte, you know I am praying for you dear and hope to get good news from you. Haven't been able to stop thinking of you and you went with me in my heart even when I wasn't on here.

Marianne, I need to check and see if more news has been posted.

To all of you, I pray for your & your loved ones good health.
Hugs[/quote]

I'd forgotten that you'd be off having fun and not postiing on KTP. Really glad your absence was because of fun time and not being ill or just feeling bad. 
We've missed you. Hope you took pictures...would love to see some of what entertained you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit.
> Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


And why did you think you were the rubber woman with a flexible arm!!? Hope it doesn't give you too much trouble.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I know we are supposed to refrain from making political statements on the KTP. Forgive me for my heart is heavy for the USA. From my understanding of my southern neighbour, the government will be shut down in another hour leaving the USA paralyzed, unless there is divine intervention. I am asking that those with faith please join me in praying for the United States of America. Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. Thank goodness, essential personnel will still be working as the shutdown is now a done deal. Why did we elect such a bunch of idiots?? They remind me of 5 yr old kids on the playground, not willing to make any compromises at all. Medicare and Social Security not affected as of now but if it goes on for too long, who knows? We definitely should all be praying!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


Your garden is beautiful any time of the year....it looks so peaceful. Trying not to be envious!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Well I have just frogged the top of the armholes for the jacket. I did what I am always telling others not to do. Assumed that m1 is pick up a loop and work it. SNo- and it impacts of course. Wondered why it looked wrong!So checked the abbreviations at the end of the book I saw why- well I hope that will solve it. 
That didn't work for the odd buttonhole instruction I complained about earlier though- I did lok after this.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> just be careful. I thought I had sprained mine and after 3 years and 4 xrays they said it was a 'bit of bursitis and a bit of arthritis and a sprain. Also 6 cortisone shots.
> 
> Finally I had an ultra sound after demanding it and i found I had torn the main tendon in my shoulder completely away from the bone. it hurt like the dickens. make sure you get it looked at if it lasts too long.


Yes, I will. It seems to be a bit better this morning, the muscle relaxer didn't do much I don't think, but at least if I'm careful I can move it better, doesn't hurt so much at this point, more of just a really tender, sore muscle, so hoping and praying that that's all it is.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Zoe, I hate that our elected officials are playing these kindergarten games...hopefully, they'll come to a resolution soon. In the meantime, essential services like air traffic controllers and TSA staff will still be at their posts; the postal service will be running and checks for Social Security and Medicare will still be issued.


Truth Rookie, I think kindergartners behave better.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> Got this from www.phrases.org.uk
> 
> Like the Dickens
> 
> Meaning
> 
> A lot; as in 'hurts like the dickens'.
> 
> Origin
> 
> This phrase has nothing to do with Charles Dickens. Dickens is a euphemism, specifically a minced-oath, for the word devil, possibly via devilkins. Shakespeare used it in 'the Merry Wives of Windsor, 1600:
> 
> I cannot tell what the dickens his name is my husband had him of.
> 
> Interesting how we use these phrases all over the world. I have often used it but did not know where it came from. Now we know lol


That's cool, interesting too. Who knew that it went back to at least 1600. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good, I guess, but I would caution you to not try painting today...you may inadvertently use your left arm and re-injure it....time to put some cold or hot packs on it (alternating?) and rest as much as possible. Do you have anything you can take as an anti-inflammatory? I like taking Aleve for muscle pain.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I will. It seems to be a bit better this morning, the muscle relaxer didn't do much I don't think, but at least if I'm careful I can move it better, doesn't hurt so much at this point, more of just a really tender, sore muscle, so hoping and praying that that's all it is.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit.
> Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


That sounds very sore. Arms are not meant to be pulled off, we are not like our Barbie dolls. :/ Sending healing thoughts your way, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a warm and sunny Great Bend. 

Coffee is very late today I am just getting up. This one is me today for sure. Enjoy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning...getting excited for the company. I have some last minute things to do to the house, like remake the beds with sheets and do some grocery shopping---just the essentials!!

Virtual Get-Together: I'll meet PupLover at the train station downtown at 10:00. We'll switch trains and ride out to my suburb - make a stop at the local yarn shop - Mosaic Yarn Studio at around 11:15 a.m. and then go to the Golf Mill Shopping Center to meet up with some other KP ladies for a knit in public. Then off to pick up grandson and head home for a little while and get settled in. We'll have dinner at a local Italian restaurant about 6:00 (Giacoumo's on Wolf Road) and then back to my house for some knitting/crocheting - snacking and drinking. Up early to get some coffee and breakfast and then tutoring on mittens, socks (toe up cast on), cowl, and whatever else we have going. If anyone wants to Skype or call tomorrow evening -- let me know and I'll see if I can figure it out.

PurpleFi - love the flowers. I was sitting on our deck last night lamenting the dying of my hostas, snapdragons, and other summer flowers. Time to start my vigil for Spring!

Gwen, hope you had a good night's sleep and spend today just getting comfortable and at the ready...hope someone is checking in on you from time to time.

Marianne, prayers for you and your Mom.

Charlotte/Pontuf - thinking of you and praying that Friday comes quickly and that all goes well.

Angora - glad to see you back on here; your day trips sound fabulous.

Okay - off to work....where's I dream of Jeannie (Genie) when you need her -- or even Bewitched! A crinkle of the nose or a folded arms/nod of the head seems a lot easier than trying to get my short arms around a queen sized bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> The spiral cuff pattern:
> 
> Enjoy. Gagesmom has the lacy cuff pattern somehow I have misplaced it.


Thanks copied and saved :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


Thanks, garden is lovely this morning, have my coffee, and I am ready to start my day. :-D pray all have a great day/night, love the flower, what is it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, they just need to seal the floor but we had picked up the wrong stuff so he had to return it and get the right stuff,they'll do that on Thursday when we are in Ft. Collins as it cannot be walked on for about 5 hours. Then in about a month or so he'll start on her bathroom, it's bad and really needs help. :shock:


Do we get some photos of the kitchen once the floor is finished. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not on a knitting marathon. Haven't knit all weekend in fact.
> 
> Glad to hear you are ok, I was getting worried. Thought if you hadn't posted soon I'd have to call and check up on you. :-D :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a warm and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is very late today I am just getting up. This one is me today for sure. Enjoy!!


LOL LOL funny, hope things turn around as the day goes by. Coffee looks good, I'll join you. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as you followed any pattern for the first two rows as you did for the remaining, then your pattern should be consistent ... just use your tail end to stitch up those two rows.
> 
> I just sent off another packet today and instead of 6 letters/cards, there were 8 plus mine so she'll be busy reading for awhile. I like to write letters too so have been including little tidbits of what's been happening. Caren, I told her about the catapult and will send her pictures when you've posted a finished product...and Sam, is it okay for me to send her printed pictures of Bentley and Lexi? I'm sure she'll like seeing how big he's gotten and how beautiful she looked for homecoming (all the time, actually). I know she likes learning about the antics of the furry friends and pictures would be welcome.
> 
> I finished the one sock and started it's mate...it's my favorite pair so far---it's a little on the thick side so will be good for boot socks for snow blowing and other playing in the snow. I think they may be big enough to fit DS so maybe he'll get his pair and I'll make the next pair just a little smaller for the girls'. 2 at a time toe up--I'm ready!


Thank is very neat. I am intending on making a card for her something race related as I know she is as big or bigger fan than I am. I was thinking about it when I fell asleep last night. I have an idea what to do for it now.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this isn't the first time it has happened five - we will weather the storm. it is a product of no one will to compromise - they would rather play the hard line. I really think their salaries should also stop - the furlowed people are getting no salary.
> 
> enough said.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you on this Sam!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely weekend Angora- we were starting to wonder where you were as you hadn't posted for a while.


Just on the go and in a good way. Lots of fun. The Fall colors are not peak yet but there were early trees that were ablaze. When the others are all colored these will be bare, so it was nice to see them. Do you get Fall colors in Australia? I know in Europe the colors were softer, more like a Monet painting. Here they are red, orange, rust, brown, yellow and green. Just wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Interesting how we use these phrases all over the world. I have often used it but did not know where it came from. Now we know lol


I grew up hearing that phrase from my grandma and my dad.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Or jump?!


When Elishia was little she would stand on her tippy toes thinking she wouldn't weigh as much.


----------



## kehinkle

5mmdpns said:


> I know we are supposed to refrain from making political statements on the KTP. Forgive me for my heart is heavy for the USA. From my understanding of my southern neighbour, the government will be shut down in another hour leaving the USA paralyzed, unless there is divine intervention. I am asking that those with faith please join me in praying for the United States of America. Zoe


Our government threatens this every time. They can't get their act together and agree on things so it comes down to this. I swear, alk of our politicians have made a pact with the devil! You can bet that they will be getting their paychecks while threatening the people who actually work for a living. Off soapbox now.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


Your garden is lovely, I think I'd spend all of my time just sitting there enjoying it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Truth Rookie, I think kindergartners behave better.


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good, I guess, but I would caution you to not try painting today...you may inadvertently use your left arm and re-injure it....time to put some cold or hot packs on it (alternating?) and rest as much as possible. Do you have anything you can take as an anti-inflammatory? I like taking Aleve for muscle pain.


Yes, just took one. I rather agree about the painting. :? Really wanted to get that done today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Lexi looks so beautiful. What a gorgeous young lady she is and a very cute homecoming couple. I'm surprised she's not the Homecoming queen as she is in my book.

Wow, Bentley is so different already. What a little doll he is. I can recognize him but he sure has changed. Big Hugs from Auntie Angora.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> When Elishia was little she would stand on her tippy toes thinking she wouldn't weigh as much.


LOL!!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning...getting excited for the company. I have some last minute things to do to the house, like remake the beds with sheets and do some grocery shopping---just the essentials!!
> 
> Okay - off to work....where's I dream of Jeannie (Genie) when you need her -- or even Bewitched! A crinkle of the nose or a folded arms/nod of the head seems a lot easier than trying to get my short arms around a queen sized bed.


Have a wonderful day sounds like it is going to be loads of fun.

If you find Jeannie or Samantha send her this way when she is done at your place. Please :roll: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a warm and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is very late today I am just getting up. This one is me today for sure. Enjoy!!


Oh yummm... I'm on my second cup, I think today will be another several cup day. Knit group at 2, I may stop at the coffee shop on the way home.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get some photos of the kitchen once the floor is finished. :lol:


Certainly, I wish I had taken before pictures, it looks so different. Much more modern and updated.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Have a wonderful day sounds like it is going to be loads of fun.
> 
> If you find Jeannie or Samantha send her this way when she is done at your place. Please :roll: :lol:


Then here, she can paint. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL funny, hope things turn around as the day goes by. Coffee looks good, I'll join you. :-D


 Thanks, I'm sure it will get better at some point.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Then here, she can paint. :thumbup:


I was thinking she could clean up behind me while I bake and finish up some tapas that can be made ahead.

Going to be at least a pot of coffee day for me. :shock:


----------



## kehinkle

Morning,

Woke up early even though I didn't go to bed till after midnight. Have been working on my wrist warmer and got yhe ribbing to 4". Decided to cast on the other and get it to tht point then work the rest together. Wanted to make sure it fit as am winging it with no set pattern. Gonna look in my stitch book to find a nice pattern for the hand part. 

If no load today, I think I will head home for a quick stop and head to Chicago on Wed. morn. Still early in the day.

Hope everyone is doing well or getting better. 

Spider, take care of your arm and shoulder. Sounds like a sitting and knitting kinda day.

Daralene, glad your weekend was fun. Mine was, too, as I meet a couple of kpers and the owner and staff of the lys in South Haven. It is a beautiful place right on Lake MI. Hope to be able to get my DDs to take a road trip sometime so I can buy some of the wine I tasted. They have a good cranberry one I would like at Thanksgiving or Christmas. 

Off to work on my wws. Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Charlotte, you know I am praying for you dear and hope to get good news from you. Haven't been able to stop thinking of you and you went with me in my heart even when I wasn't on here.
> 
> Marianne, I need to check and see if more news has been posted.
> 
> To all of you, I pray for your & your loved ones good health.
> Hugs


I'd forgotten that you'd be off having fun and not postiing on KTP. Really glad your absence was because of fun time and not being ill or just feeling bad. 
We've missed you. Hope you took pictures...would love to see some of what entertained you.
JuneK[/quote]

I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you on this Sam!!


I was thinking the same thing. If it was the politicians that didn't get paid instead of some of our workers, they would settle it for sure.  :roll:


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh that's hard making you undo it. My Nanna used to sit over me with a ruler and whack my knuckles (not too hard) if I pulled it too tight.


Oooh, ouchy. I forgot to mention that my mom alway pointed out the good parts too


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


Purple, I have lots of land but not the gardening stick-to-it-iveness. I wish I did. DH got the thistles out but weeds galore still there. Yours always looks so neat and lovely. My grandfather used to be a gardener at the Univ. of Toronto and he had a very small yard but always so beautiful.

Thanks for the inspiring photos.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning...getting excited for the company. I
> Virtual Get-Together:
> PurpleFi - love the flowers. I was sitting on our deck last night lamenting the dying of my hostas, snapdragons, and other summer flowers. Time to start my vigil for Spring!
> 
> Hi Rookie, Enjy your KP get together if they are anything like those we have here in the UK you will have lots of fun.
> 
> I've decided to try some winter salad in my conservatory this year and bring some of my herbs in in pots.
> 
> I've posted the card for Jynx to you today, it should take about 5 days to reach you. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, how did you go at the doctors today?


The swelling is not explained, but my hip is on the way out- it's the old issue of the osteo-arthritis, so at some point will probably need to be replaced. Meantime he wants me to get to the pool, and get back into the aqua-size. I am thinking I will take the bus over, there is a bit of an up-hill walk- but try to afford a taxi home- to avoid standing getting chilled, waiting for the bus home. There is no shelter and no seat. Although this may not be a problem for a few months- The long range forecast is hot and dry.
How are you Cathy?


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Purple, I have lots of land but not the gardening stick-to-it-iveness. I wish I did. DH got the thistles out but weeds galore still there. Yours always looks so neat and lovely. My grandfather used to be a gardener at the Univ. of Toronto and he had a very small yard but always so beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiring photos.


Thanks for your compliments Angora, Mr P does most of thegardening, I help where I can, which is not much. x


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a warm and sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee is very late today I am just getting up. This one is me today for sure. Enjoy!!


Love the happy cat coffee. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, garden is lovely this morning, have my coffee, and I am ready to start my day. :-D pray all have a great day/night, love the flower, what is it?


It's a St Johns Wort, has yellow flowers and then red berries whihch eventually turn black.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


Those are lovely. I am waiting for my area to be at it's peak. The colours are amazing even now. 
Maybe you have an inner ear infection it messes with you balance big time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


Just love the colours in the trees.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If it was the politicians that didn't get paid instead of some of our workers, they would settle it for sure.  :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a happy Purple in Surrey, my extra beads arrived this morning, how about that for good service.

Julie hope you can make it to the aqua-size classes, I used to teach them and they are really good for hips. Just take it easy and don't push your self too far too soon.

Off on school pick up until quite late. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'm sad to say I have more housework to do. Yup, no place to sit at the table if I don't get some things sorted. LOL Sure have been on the go but somehow the mess just waits. :roll: Will be knitting today but really need to get some order here before I start.

Kehinkle, you have a safe journey and being along the lake in MI must be so beautiful. I'll bet they are near peak color too. Such a beautiful time of the year. 

I often look out this window when DH is reading to me and it reminds me of a Haiku. Just simple and so beautiful. I can only see the top branch so it is just a beautiful simple branch gracefully moving in the breeze.

The other photo is of a sweater I made about 30 years ago. I didn't know I ever had a photo of it. It was mohair with perhaps silk ribbon that was in a fan and lace type pattern at the top. The color was peachy and I loved it so.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Love the happy cat coffee. xxxxx


Thanks.

A friend told me if you plant carrots, radishes, turnips and beets in a window box. You eat the greens in salads over the winter months. In the spring you dump them out and have fresh veggies for a stew. It works rather well too and makes for a tasty stew. The vegetables will be misshapen but still taste just as good.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy October 1 to you all!!!!! Down-Unders will be on October 2!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

She'll love it.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank is very neat. I am intending on making a card for her something race related as I know she is as big or bigger fan than I am. I was thinking about it when I fell asleep last night. I have an idea what to do for it now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I will, but they're so good, they could probably crinkle a nose or nod and blink from here and your wish would come true!!



NanaCaren said:


> Have a wonderful day sounds like it is going to be loads of fun.
> 
> If you find Jeannie or Samantha send her this way when she is done at your place. Please :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I understand....but, why not just have them blink the food all ready and looking pretty on platters?



NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking she could clean up behind me while I bake and finish up some tapas that can be made ahead.
> 
> Going to be at least a pot of coffee day for me. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Boy that is great service to get the beads that quickly -- off to work on the DB?



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a happy Purple in Surrey, my extra beads arrived this morning, how about that for good service.
> 
> Julie hope you can make it to the aqua-size classes, I used to teach them and they are really good for hips. Just take it easy and don't push your self too far too soon.
> 
> Off on school pick up until quite late. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to figure out where I can put a window box....I'd actually just like to extend my house out to the back yard and have a three seasons room...but DH says it's not worth the investment especially if we'll be moving in 3-5 years. But maybe I can find a little spot for some herbs and lettuces.



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A friend told me if you plant carrots, radishes, turnips and beets in a window box. You eat the greens in salads over the winter months. In the spring you dump them out and have fresh veggies for a stew. It works rather well too and makes for a tasty stew. The vegetables will be misshapen but still taste just as good.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


Those are amazing you have done a great job.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A friend told me if you plant carrots, radishes, turnips and beets in a window box. You eat the greens in salads over the winter months. In the spring you dump them out and have fresh veggies for a stew. It works rather well too and makes for a tasty stew. The vegetables will be misshapen but still taste just as good.


What a fabulous idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand....but, why not just have them blink the food all ready and looking pretty on platters?


What a good idea then I could sit and knit. Which other than the net I haven't done much of lately. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Those are lovely. I am waiting for my area to be at it's peak. The colours are amazing even now.
> Maybe you have an inner ear infection it messes with you balance big time.


Could be. I know there is something going on with the sinuses. At least I'm not dizzy like my sister was and some others. Just on the fringes of being dizzy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I often look out this window when DH is reading to me and it reminds me of a Haiku. Just simple and so beautiful. I can only see the top branch so it is just a beautiful simple branch gracefully moving in the breeze.
> 
> The other photo is of a sweater I made about 30 years ago. I didn't know I ever had a photo of it. It was mohair with perhaps silk ribbon that was in a fan and lace type pattern at the top. The color was peachy and I loved it so.


The view from the window looks relaxing. LOve the sweater looks fabulous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


I kept trying to figure out why your great niece sent you what looked like for children and then I realized it is for her. Beautiful job and great with the connection for the mittens so they don't get lost!!!! You have been busy.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to figure out where I can put a window box....I'd actually just like to extend my house out to the back yard and have a three seasons room...but DH says it's not worth the investment especially if we'll be moving in 3-5 years. But maybe I can find a little spot for some herbs and lettuces.


I first started growing herbs in a tiny apartment when the two oldest were babies. The rest some how were added along the way. It does get a bit crowed in the back room, but worth it I think.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The view from the window looks relaxing. LOve the sweater looks fabulous.


The view from the window is much prettier in person than the photo, but it does give one an idea of what it is like. I loved that sweater and it was the first I had used really good yarn to make something or the fabric ribbon. I had never even spent as much on any piece of clothing as I spent on the yarn for that sweater. Sure wouldn't fit me now. Gave it to a niece.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Could be. I know there is something going on with the sinuses. At least I'm not dizzy like my sister was and some others. Just on the fringes of being dizzy.


I think you need to go in and get it checked then. I ignored it and had to have someone drive me in. Boy did I get and ear full from my doctor. She said if I had of driven myself she would have not let me leave until someone arrived to take me home.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking she could clean up behind me while I bake and finish up some tapas that can be made ahead.
> 
> Going to be at least a pot of coffee day for me. :shock:


As interested as the squirrel is, I have a feeling there might also be some nuts or grain in that cup!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a happy Purple in Surrey, my extra beads arrived this morning, how about that for good service.
> 
> Julie hope you can make it to the aqua-size classes, I used to teach them and they are really good for hips. Just take it easy and don't push your self too far too soon.
> 
> Off on school pick up until quite late. Have a good day everyone.


A couple or three years ago I had got up to 'walking' 500m at a time- so felt I was doing really well- but my ride fell through, and I never got over the hump of having to do it by public transport- but whether or not I have to go for the replacement, it is a real incentive to get going now. I need to locate my board shorts- my swim suit is not the best fit, but at least I won't get banned from the pool, as happened to me when I was wearing cotton. This was a major disincentive at the time- I was not impressed with how it was handled- and noticed that the sandwich boards became much more prominent after I had been put out of the pool (these explain the 'dress code')


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


So beautiful, especially the last one. We have another month to wait for color so I love seeing these. If we don't get some rain, I'm afraid the leaves will simply drop with no beautiful color. Sure hope not.
Sorry to hear your balance wasn't good. When my mother would be dizzy or her head didn't feel right, she would say,'her head felt like it belonged to someone else'!!
So hope your head now feels like it belongs to you again!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


And these ones are all hand-knitted? They look so fine, as my German Pen-friend would say.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The swelling is not explained, but my hip is on the way out- it's the old issue of the osteo-arthritis, so at some point will probably need to be replaced. Meantime he wants me to get to the pool, and get back into the aqua-size. I am thinking I will take the bus over, there is a bit of an up-hill walk- but try to afford a taxi home- to avoid standing getting chilled, waiting for the bus home. There is no shelter and no seat. Although this may not be a problem for a few months- The long range forecast is hot and dry.
> How are you Cathy?


Sorry there wasn't a quick fix for your hip but hip replacements are wonderful. If you haven't had one before, I recommend it. I had my right hip replaced about 4 yrs ago. I didn't even notice the pain afterwards...I think it's because it hurt so bad before that anything was a relief! I only took tylenol and ibuprofen for the pain and those only for about a week.
Hope it works so you don't have to stand to wait for a bus...that could get uncomfortable in a hurry!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Those are lovely. I am waiting for my area to be at it's peak. The colours are amazing even now.
> Maybe you have an inner ear infection it messes with you balance big time.


A build-up of wax in the ears can also affect balance....ask me how I know! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Well, I'm sad to say I have more housework to do. Yup, no place to sit at the table if I don't get some things sorted. LOL Sure have been on the go but somehow the mess just waits. :roll: Will be knitting today but really need to get some order here before I start.
> 
> Kehinkle, you have a safe journey and being along the lake in MI must be so beautiful. I'll bet they are near peak color too. Such a beautiful time of the year.
> 
> I often look out this window when DH is reading to me and it reminds me of a Haiku. Just simple and so beautiful. I can only see the top branch so it is just a beautiful simple branch gracefully moving in the breeze.
> 
> The other photo is of a sweater I made about 30 years ago. I didn't know I ever had a photo of it. It was mohair with perhaps silk ribbon that was in a fan and lace type pattern at the top. The color was peachy and I loved it so.


Such a serene scene to look at while your DH is reading. What i can see of the sweater looks beautiful...wish the picture was clearer...you look lovely!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Happy October 1 to you all!!!!! Down-Unders will be on October 2!!!!!! Zoe


Love the bright and cheerful pictures....thanks, Zoe. Praying this month will be so much better for all of us. And our Congress gets their butts in gear and stop trying to ruin the country!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sorry there wasn't a quick fix for your hip but hip replacements are wonderful. If you haven't had one before, I recommend it. I had my right hip replaced about 4 yrs ago. I didn't even notice the pain afterwards...I think it's because it hurt so bad before that anything was a relief! I only took tylenol and ibuprofen for the pain and those only for about a week.
> Hope it works so you don't have to stand to wait for a bus...that could get uncomfortable in a hurry!
> JuneK


It is becoming quite a mission- especially when the bus is running late- it is such a relief to be able to sit down again! Fortunately I have inherited a caliper from Fale- When I remember to take that it is a lot easier! In some respects I am sorry I returned Fale's walker- but when I have the hip done I should be able to get one for my own use. Either that or I will be able to get the taxi discount sorted.
Hope you are having a lovely day June! You've not shared any of your sister's photos in recent days- how is she?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking she could clean up behind me while I bake and finish up some tapas that can be made ahead.
> 
> Going to be at least a pot of coffee day for me. :shock:


 ;-) Between the at least 3 of us, we could keep her fully employed.  I've had 3 cups so far, decided I'd better drink some water before the next cup. 
:roll:


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Woke up early even though I didn't go to bed till after midnight. Have been working on my wrist warmer and got yhe ribbing to 4". Decided to cast on the other and get it to tht point then work the rest together. Wanted to make sure it fit as am winging it with no set pattern. Gonna look in my stitch book to find a nice pattern for the hand part.
> 
> If no load today, I think I will head home for a quick stop and head to Chicago on Wed. morn. Still early in the day.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well or getting better.
> 
> Spider, take care of your arm and shoulder. Sounds like a sitting and knitting kinda day.
> 
> Daralene, glad your weekend was fun. Mine was, too, as I meet a couple of kpers and the owner and staff of the lys in South Haven. It is a beautiful place right on Lake MI. Hope to be able to get my DDs to take a road trip sometime so I can buy some of the wine I tasted. They have a good cranberry one I would like at Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> Off to work on my wws. Take care,
> 
> OH Kathy


Have a safe trip wherever you end up headed, an overnight at home though would probably be nice.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


So pretty, love the leaves when they change. We'd rather have you unscathed than pictures. 
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> As interested as the squirrel is, I have a feeling there might also be some nuts or grain in that cup!!
> JuneK


I would hope there were seeds and nuts and not coffee.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The swelling is not explained, but my hip is on the way out- it's the old issue of the osteo-arthritis, so at some point will probably need to be replaced. Meantime he wants me to get to the pool, and get back into the aqua-size. I am thinking I will take the bus over, there is a bit of an up-hill walk- but try to afford a taxi home- to avoid standing getting chilled, waiting for the bus home. There is no shelter and no seat. Although this may not be a problem for a few months- The long range forecast is hot and dry.
> How are you Cathy?


Well, that sucks! But at least it's not something new and it's not something that they don't have a lot of experience and success at handling when the time comes. Hopefully they can figure out the swelling, that can't be a good thing. I hope you don't have to wait too long for an answer on it. 
Hugs and to Ringo too.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> A build-up of wax in the ears can also affect balance....ask me how I know! LOL!
> JuneK


Yes I have had that be the cause as well one too many times.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is becoming quite a mission- especially when the bus is running late- it is such a relief to be able to sit down again! Fortunately I have inherited a caliper from Fale- When I remember to take that it is a lot easier! In some respects I am sorry I returned Fale's walker- but when I have the hip done I should be able to get one for my own use. Either that or I will be able to get the taxi discount sorted.
> Hope you are having a lovely day June! You've not shared any of your sister's photos in recent days- how is she?


I'm not familiar with 'caliper'...I'm sure it's something we call by a different name.
I've just been slack about posting pictures. But I'm going to look for the ones my great niece posted on her FaceBook page of my new great-great nephew, Jase!
Thanks for the reminder!! I've been enjoying everyone else's pictures.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> ;-) Between the at least 3 of us, we could keep her fully employed.  I've had 3 cups so far, decided I'd better drink some water before the next cup.
> :roll:


I do believe we could, oh the things I'd get done would be great. I am off to the movies now, have a date with an amazing race movie. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


Those are great!!!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Happy October 1 to you all!!!!! Down-Unders will be on October 2!!!!!! Zoe


Back at 'cha Zoe! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I do believe we could, oh the things I'd get done would be great. I am off to the movies now, have a date with an amazing race movie. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


lol! Have fun and let us know how it is, DH might be willing to go to that one, he's commented on the previews a time or two.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I've gotten a few things done, cat boxes, and trash out, tried to tape the bathroom a bit but gave up on that. Shoulder feels a hundred times better though, I can actually use it fairly normally now without pain above my head and back, I think it needed loosening up, don't want to over do it though and end up where I was or worse. So I think I'll just go do something harmless like dishes.


----------



## jknappva

These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, that sucks! But at least it's not something new and it's not something that they don't have a lot of experience and success at handling when the time comes. Hopefully they can figure out the swelling, that can't be a good thing. I hope you don't have to wait too long for an answer on it.
> Hugs and to Ringo too.


I think hips are quite common place now. I have a friend down near Wellington who has had one of hers done three times now. Her first when she was only in her thirties. It is unusual for one so young to have needed it so frequently- but she has a genetic predisposition to the problem- there is a cluster of people from Central Otago with this degenerative hip problem. I have to start using the Furosemide more- although the doctor said I must be unusually sensitive to it- I am to use it every second day- and only half a tablet.
Hugs for all of you! (Marla and David and yourself) and pats for Mr Grey, Sphynx and Bruno, and for Wicket, and I can't remember the name of the big fellow is it 'Buster'?


----------



## jknappva

Since Julie asked about my sister's pictures, I realized I'd been slack. I'm going to see if I can find pictures of the wedding she had at her husband a couple of weeks ago.
Must not have downloaded them but I did find a sunset photo that I don't think I've posted before.
juneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Well, that sucks! But at least it's not something new and it's not something that they don't have a lot of experience and success at handling when the time comes. Hopefully they can figure out the swelling, that can't be a good thing. I hope you don't have to wait too long for an answer on it.
> Hugs and to Ringo too.


The swelling will be due to the cortisone Julie is taking. When a person takes any kind of cortisone, a person will hold water. This is most common and the anti-inflammatory medication most often given is prednisone. When the cortisone meds are no longer taken, then the body discards the water it is holding. I would guess that Julie is taking the cortisone for her hip inflammation.

Calipers are a type of crutch that one uses to help ambulate. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Back at 'cha Zoe! :thumbup:


Busy picking my crab apples! Picked over 50 lbs and gave most of them away to neighbours/friends. I have soooooooooo much more to pick. Lots have fallen on the ground.
The crows/ravens have discovered that they can pick them up and take them up on my roof and watch them roll down. Scares the dickens out of my little Lucky when the crab apples hit the deck! lol, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm not familiar with 'caliper'...I'm sure it's something we call by a different name.
> I've just been slack about posting pictures. But I'm going to look for the ones my great niece posted on her FaceBook page of my new great-great nephew, Jase!
> Thanks for the reminder!! I've been enjoying everyone else's pictures.
> JuneK


chuckles, as Zoe puts it! A caliper is a hospital issue 'crutch' the sort that has a kind of arm band on a hinge so you have more flexibility with it- and it is less easily forgotten, and left behind!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Since Julie asked about my sister's pictures, I realized I'd been slack. I'm going to see if I can find pictures of the wedding she had at her husband a couple of weeks ago.
> Must not have downloaded them but I did find a sunset photo that I don't think I've posted before.
> juneK


That is so lovely!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


Talk about eye candy :shock: OMG!!! Just beautiful .


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> The swelling will be due to the cortisone Julie is taking. When a person takes any kind of cortisone, a person will hold water. This is most common and the anti-inflammatory medication most often given is prednisone. When the cortisone meds are no longer taken, then the body discards the water it is holding. I would guess that Julie is taking the cortisone for her hip inflammation.
> 
> Calipers are a type of crutch that one uses to help ambulate. Zoe


It is actually topical, Zoe, for a rash that has been chronic. Am only on the Tylenol for the hip.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> I think hips are quite common place now. I have a friend down near Wellington who has had one of hers done three times now. Her first when she was only in her thirties. It is unusual for one so young to have needed it so frequently- but she has a genetic predisposition to the problem- there is a cluster of people from Central Otago with this degenerative hip problem. I have to start using the Furosemide more- although the doctor said I must be unusually sensitive to it- I am to use it every second day- and only half a tablet.
> Hugs for all of you! (Marla and David and yourself) and pats for Mr Grey, Sphynx and Bruno, and for Wicket, and I can't remember the name of the big fellow is it 'Buster'?


The younger the person is when they have a joint replacement done, the more often it will need to be replaced. This is because where the artificial joint is inserted into the bone, the bone deteriorates. I was to have both hips and both knees replaced some twenty years ago. Much too young for me to go through this in my opinion! I would have had to have at least four replacements of each joint before I was done living. Not a thankful thing for me. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Busy picking my crab apples! Picked over 50 lbs and gave most of them away to neighbours/friends. I have soooooooooo much more to pick. Lots have fallen on the ground.
> The crows/ravens have discovered that they can pick them up and take them up on my roof and watch them roll down. Scares the dickens out of my little Lucky when the crab apples hit the deck! lol, Zoe


I can just imagine. And probably the crows are well aware of Lucky's reaction!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


Oh isn't he a love, look at those smiling eyes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> The younger the person is when they have a joint replacement done, the more often it will need to be replaced. This is because where the artificial joint is inserted into the bone, the bone deteriorates. I was to have both hips and both knees replaced some twenty years ago. Much too young for me to go through this in my opinion! I would have had to have at least four replacements of each joint before I was done living. Not a thankful thing for me. Zoe


My friend was given the option of a wheel chair or the replacement , and chose the replacement- It has given her far better quality of life than otherwise she would have had.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> It is actually topical, Zoe, for a rash that has been chronic. Am only on the Tylenol for the hip.


Thanks for letting us know! I do believe that you should address the issue of needing a stronger diuretic with the doctor. Often the body knows what it needs before the doctors do! lol, that is always the way it is, isn't it? The doc should be ordering some urinary tests and the corresponding blood work to go with it. Zoe


----------



## Spider

Good day all. Just got back from Tuesday morning bible study. Always feel better after I go.
Love all the pictures and that new little baby is so cute. And mom looks like you June. 
Kathy again your knitting and how much you get done amazes me. I finished my cowl I was knitting for myself and I found all my mistakes. But when I wrap it around my neck then I can't see them. I think I need to do more reading about knitting in my knitting for dummies. Question. When you start knitting flat and then join in the round so you can make sure the scarf is not twisted, do you have to change the number of stitches you cast on? My pattern was a k1p1, then the next row was p1k1. So I did two rows and all came out fine, then I joined it and when I got to the end of the row it didn't come out right. 
Poledra, rest that shoulder one more day, Julie hope the hip doesn't cause to much pain. Angora glad your back.
Better get some things done around this house.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> It's a St Johns Wort, has yellow flowers and then red berries whihch eventually turn black.


Thanks :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Good afternoon, I really slept in today. Had Gage on the bus at 8am and went back to bed after he left. I slept til 11:30am. Yikes, I must have really needed it though.

June I saw the pictures of Jase and he is so tiny and so sweet. Love the afghan you made for him.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think hips are quite common place now. I have a friend down near Wellington who has had one of hers done three times now. Her first when she was only in her thirties. It is unusual for one so young to have needed it so frequently- but she has a genetic predisposition to the problem- there is a cluster of people from Central Otago with this degenerative hip problem. I have to start using the Furosemide more- although the doctor said I must be unusually sensitive to it- I am to use it every second day- and only half a tablet.
> Hugs for all of you! (Marla and David and yourself) and pats for Mr Grey, Sphynx and Bruno, and for Wicket, and I can't remember the name of the big fellow is it 'Buster'?


Yes, it's Buster.  and Mocha is the chocolate brown whippet. I have several family members who've also have hips replaced and they all went superbly well. Yes, be careful with the meds for sure, if you have a sensitivity to them. 
Hope you are having a good day. I'm going to go let dogs out and do up the dishes that I have in the sink, then I may play with dying another of the skeins of yarn, but we'll see how the shoulder feels after the dishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


Such old wisdom in those little tiny eyes- So often a baby seems to have the look of another family member- I winder who he favours?!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Well, I'm sad to say I have more housework to do. Yup, no place to sit at the table if I don't get some things sorted. LOL Sure have been on the go but somehow the mess just waits. :roll: Will be knitting today but really need to get some order here before I start.
> 
> Kehinkle, you have a safe journey and being along the lake in MI must be so beautiful. I'll bet they are near peak color too. Such a beautiful time of the year.
> 
> I often look out this window when DH is reading to me and it reminds me of a Haiku. Just simple and so beautiful. I can only see the top branch so it is just a beautiful simple branch gracefully moving in the breeze.
> 
> The other photo is of a sweater I made about 30 years ago. I didn't know I ever had a photo of it. It was mohair with perhaps silk ribbon that was in a fan and lace type pattern at the top. The color was peachy and I loved it so.


Lovely sweater, and beautiful lady, you have not changed you are truly a beautiful lady in and out. What a blessing to know you Sis. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Since Julie asked about my sister's pictures, I realized I'd been slack. I'm going to see if I can find pictures of the wedding she had at her husband a couple of weeks ago.
> Must not have downloaded them but I did find a sunset photo that I don't think I've posted before.
> juneK


That is a beautiful one!


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


Oh so cute, love the color, nice job.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Happy October 1 to you all!!!!! Down-Unders will be on October 2!!!!!! Zoe


HUGS right back at you :-D


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Busy picking my crab apples! Picked over 50 lbs and gave most of them away to neighbours/friends. I have soooooooooo much more to pick. Lots have fallen on the ground.
> The crows/ravens have discovered that they can pick them up and take them up on my roof and watch them roll down. Scares the dickens out of my little Lucky when the crab apples hit the deck! lol, Zoe


lolol, poor Lucky! I am sure they do it as much to watch her reaction as to watch the apple roll down, the little buggers. They are smart. 
I can't wait until I get apples on my trees, I almost got a crabapple, but decided on the Northern Sky instead as it said specifically that it would cross pollinate with the Honey Crisp.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's Buster.  and Mocha is the chocolate brown whippet. I have several family members who've also have hips replaced and they all went superbly well. Yes, be careful with the meds for sure, if you have a sensitivity to them.
> Hope you are having a good day. I'm going to go let dogs out and do up the dishes that I have in the sink, then I may play with dying another of the skeins of yarn, but we'll see how the shoulder feels after the dishes.


It is important you don't over do it! 
Fale is the only person I have close who has had the hip operation, twice, once in the reconstruction after his MVA, one when that wore out- and then he had to have the opposite knee done. 
I enjoy getting my hands into the warm suds! Something has just set off Lock next door- I guess at nearly six it could be someone heading out early for a bus or the train- or maybe a stray cat! (I know now that his ancestry is Collie/ Shepherd- he is quite gentle compared to the Blue Heelers they have often had.) 
Hope you are feeling up to doing the dyeing- be interested to see the result if you are!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


Beautiful photo, mom and wee one are just lovely. :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> It is important you don't over do it!
> Fale is the only person I have close who has had the hip operation, twice, once in the reconstruction after his MVA, one when that wore out- and then he had to have the opposite knee done.
> I enjoy getting my hands into the warm suds! Something has just set off Lock next door- I guess at nearly six it could be someone heading out early for a bus or the train- or maybe a stray cat! (I know now that his ancestry is Collie/ Shepherd- he is quite gentle compared to the Blue Heelers they have often had.)
> Hope you are feeling up to doing the dyeing- be interested to see the result if you are!


Hi Julie, I hope the swimming will work wonders for you.
We have an Australian Blue Heeler. He is the sweetest dog and smart as a whip. If we didn't have him I don't think we would be dealing with China's death as well as we are.

I am so happy that it is October 1st here. My favorite month of the year. I love autumn(although my allergies don't) and two of my fave times are celebrated this month. Thanksgiving and Halloween. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Since Julie asked about my sister's pictures, I realized I'd been slack. I'm going to see if I can find pictures of the wedding she had at her husband a couple of weeks ago.
> Must not have downloaded them but I did find a sunset photo that I don't think I've posted before.
> juneK


Special, so nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, I hope the swimming will work wonders for you.
> We have an Australian Blue Heeler. He is the sweetest dog and smart as a whip. If we didn't have him I don't think we would be dealing with China's death as well as we are.


The Blue Heeler is the only dog I have encountered who will lie in wait to ensnare a cat- without ever announcing their presence- that is how I lost my beautiful blue eyed Tabitha- she reverted to the wild- I saw her once or twice in a year- but she never trusted life the same again. The Blue Heelers are very intelligent animals- as are most of those bred to work, rather than as show dogs. One of the redeeming features of my Ringo.
I am so glad everyone is handling the grief for China- she would not want you to be other than happy- remembering how peaceful her new existence has to be. (if we deserve heaven, so do our pets!).


----------



## gagesmom

Gage believes that too, he told me that day that it was ok because China was in big heavens with Grandpa.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Blue Heeler is the only dog I have encountered who will lie in wait to ensnare a cat- without ever announcing their presence- that is how I lost my beautiful blue eyed Tabitha- she reverted to the wild- I saw her once or twice in a year- but she never trusted life the same again. The Blue Heelers are very intelligent animals- as are most of those bred to work, rather than as show dogs. One of the redeeming features of my Ringo.
> I am so glad everyone is handling the grief for China- she would not want you to be other than happy- remembering how peaceful her new existence has to be. (if we deserve heaven, so do our pets!).


----------



## sassafras123

June, lovely gifts and your niece looks like a madonna. I love the baby pic with the baby in her hands. It is so sweet.

Angora, hope the balance issue resolves. Do you know what causes it?

I'm cleaning the front of the house as i'm hosting knitting group on Thurs. and we are going to LA tomorrow. It was tidy but needed dusting and waxing.

Have one sock almost finished and need to find the other skein for the other sock.

Love all the pics.


----------



## Designer1234

If you wish to see pictures of Donmaur's daughter's wedding here is the link she posted.

She is amazing, strong, brave and oh so talented. We hope she will teach another workshop for us in the new year. She has had a dreadful year and has been able to attend her daughter's wedding -It was a wonderful Western Canadian wedding in a wonderful part of Southern Alberta - I think you might be interested.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204109-1.html


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sassafras, give Maya a scratch behind the ears for me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Gage believes that too, he told me that day that it was ok because China was in big heavens with Grandpa.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Also, here are a couple more photos...
> 
> The first one is a clivea and the second are some pig face.


Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> chuckles, as Zoe puts it! A caliper is a hospital issue 'crutch' the sort that has a kind of arm band on a hinge so you have more flexibility with it- and it is less easily forgotten, and left behind!


If you really need the crutch, I'm sure you'd never leave it behind!!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg

He is absolutely adorable, and your great niece is cute too.



jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> If you really need the crutch, I'm sure you'd never leave it behind!!
> JuneK


I was basing that on my experience with umbrellas!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh isn't he a love, look at those smiling eyes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


His mom is still getting used to having a baby in the house....she posted a yesterday that she'd found out some things about her son. He hated baths, hated being naked and hated sleeping through the night. Welcome to parenthood, Gail!! LOL!
juneK


----------



## gagesmom

Poor girl. Welcome to a lifetime of learning. 


jknappva said:


> His mom is still getting used to having a baby in the house....she posted a yesterday that she'd found out some things about her son. He hated baths, hated being naked and hated sleeping through the night. Welcome to parenthood, Gail!! LOL!
> juneK


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good day all. Just got back from Tuesday morning bible study. Always feel better after I go.
> Love all the pictures and that new little baby is so cute. And mom looks like you June.
> 
> Thank you...I take that as a compliment since I think my niece is good looking. Have a feeling Jase will eventually be a heart breaker....just wish they didn't live all the way across the country!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good afternoon, I really slept in today. Had Gage on the bus at 8am and went back to bed after he left. I slept til 11:30am. Yikes, I must have really needed it though.
> 
> June I saw the pictures of Jase and he is so tiny and so sweet. Love the afghan you made for him.


I think he's a darling. So glad my niece hadn't had the ultrasound when I made it so it's suitable for a boy or girl.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Such old wisdom in those little tiny eyes- So often a baby seems to have the look of another family member- I winder who he favours?!


At this point, he doesn't really look like anyone on our side of the family....I don't know Dad's side of the family so he may favor someone there!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> That is a beautiful one!


It's hard to get a 'bad' picture from her back yard!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful photo, mom and wee one are just lovely. :-D


Oh, I think so,too but realize I'm prejudiced! MY niece looks a lot like my long dead sister....her grandmother.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Promised everyone here I would make them Chocolate Macaroons cookies today. I better get off the computer and get going with that.

Talk to you all later on.

Hugs and prayers for all who need them.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June, lovely gifts and your niece looks like a madonna. I love the baby pic with the baby in her hands. It is so sweet.
> 
> Angora, hope the balance issue resolves. Do you know what causes it?
> 
> I'm cleaning the front of the house as i'm hosting knitting group on Thurs. and we are going to LA tomorrow. It was tidy but needed dusting and waxing.
> 
> Have one sock almost finished and need to find the other skein for the other sock.
> 
> Love all the pics.


So glad you are getting back to yourself after being sick. 
I know I'm prejudiced but think the picture of mother and son is just beauiful. And I love the way she has him cradled in her hands. Makes us realize how tiny most new borns are!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I was basing that on my experience with umbrellas!


LOL!!! Guess if it's raining very hard, it might hold true with umbrellas...if you need it, you probably won't forget it!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Already know they said no lifting, driving, etc. for the first two weeks until after post op check up. DH found a reacher (not sure what it is really called) so if I drop something I can easily pick it up without bending over. Such a sweetie. I'm not one to lie in the bed all day so will park myself either in my recliner or on the sofa.


I have those all over the place....we call them "grabbers"! They are SO handy...love 'em!
Take care of yourself.....be a good girl!
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Poor girl. Welcome to a lifetime of learning.


Amen! I told her to wait until he was a teen with his drivers' license, and she still wouldn't be sleeping at night!!
juneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> LOL!!! Guess if it's raining very hard, it might hold true with umbrellas...if you need it, you probably won't forget it!
> JuneK


I find it better to have an umbrella that collapses to fit my bag- on a really wet day I would probably stay home- and often our wind gusts blow the umbrella inside out- so it is debatable whether one tries to use it! I went through so many umbrellas when I was last studying- even when one went back a few minutes later.


----------



## sassafras123

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sassafras, give Maya a scratch behind the ears for me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


done, she's napping on my bed snoring. I'm resting while the was dries on the living room floor.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Precious!!



jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


----------



## 81brighteyes

A friend gave me one when I had back surgery years ago and I still use it at times. It's really good for taking clothes out of the washer when your back isn't up to that task on a bad day. Of course, it gets used for other things as well and they can be a life safer.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm back up, overslept my alarm, it's a good thing I didn't have to be anywhere at a certain time or I'd be late. Going to get around and head to Marla's(DSM) and get some more work done over there. I read mostly yesterday, good book and it's almost finished. Christine Feehan book.
> Okay, all you canners and dryers, do Tomatoes come through the drying process okay? and should they be seeded first? I know you can sun dry tomatoes but in the dehydrator I am afraid we'd have an absolute mess unless we used the trays you can get for the fruit leathers.
> Well, I guess I'd best go get dressed and then see if I have time to catch up the last 4 pages.
> Caren, thanks for the expresso, I think I need my usual triple shot or even a 4th would work today.


I use my salad spinner to deseed and dejuice my quartered tomatoes. Easy peasy thay way!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Such a serene scene to look at while your DH is reading. What i can see of the sweater looks beautiful...wish the picture was clearer...you look lovely!
> JuneK


Oh how I wish it was clearer too.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> And I managed to eat enough earlier to have me satisfied for now sono need to get in the sark for me. Hard to knit and read in the dark- especially at the beginning of the work when you don't yet know what you are doing. But thenit hard to eat and knit cake at thesame time. ANd I have some lovely lamingtons downstairs. Not too fruit in them- unless you class chocolate and coconut as fruit- they grow on trees afterall.


Chocolate comez from beans so its a vegie which is good for you too!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


What wonderful photos and such a beautiful young mother and baby. Great afghan! Can tell by the smile it is loved. Too cute. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bobglory said:


> Prayers to all my sisters and brothers. This has certainly been a rough month or two for quite a few in the KTP.
> 
> Extra prayers being said for successful surgeries, fast recoveries, resolution of stressful situations, and one very special prayer that the hand of God smacks the crap out of one who will only be referred to as "that woman". I am still willing (and clearly more than able) to run her over a few times.....
> 
> Gigi


Ditto all 'round!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Lovely sweater, and beautiful lady, you have not changed you are truly a beautiful lady in and out. What a blessing to know you Sis. :-D


Thank you with Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Talk about eye candy :shock: OMG!!! Just beautiful .


Thanks Patches. You are too kind.

Julie, so sorry about the hip. Glad others on here know more about hip surgery so they can reassure you.

June, such gorgeous and inspiring photography.

Sassafrass, pretty sure it is sinus but I will be seeing the doctor.

Thank you Designer, I went to Donmaur's post and the wedding was so beautiful and the shawl perfect.

I use the grabbers too Gwenie as I so often can't reach things on my kitchen shelves. Hope all heals up completely so you will be out of pain.

Wow Dawn, that's a new use for the salad spinner. What a creative person you are. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> If you wish to see pictures of Donmaur's daughter's wedding here is the link she posted.
> 
> She is amazing, strong, brave and oh so talented. We hope she will teach another workshop for us in the new year. She has had a dreadful year and has been able to attend her daughter's wedding -It was a wonderful Western Canadian wedding in a wonderful part of Southern Alberta - I think you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204109-1.html


That was beautiful, thank you for posting the link for us.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I was basing that on my experience with umbrellas!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I think your garden can't get more beautiful and then you come up with a picture like the top one. such a lovely hidden oasis you have.

it is also overcast and sultry here - my forehead feels sticky yet it is cool. definitely a fall day. the children had an hour delay for fog this morning.

the fall berries are beautiful - it that holly?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon from nwohio - sultry - mid70's - heavily overcast - my sinuses have been in an uproar these past three days wth the changes in the weather - they don't know what to do with themselves. 

i'm a little out of kilter for some reason - no - not sick -just a lack of enthusiasm in general - have tried to start a new project but nothing looks right - I don't like the wide rib - it looks funky with the yarn I have - think I will just go for a three button cardigan on 5's or 6's - 3.75/4.00mm. 

tried to go back to bed but that didn't work - got up - played hearts - the only good thing that happened today - I won four games in a row. lol

thinking of you gwen - hope you are comfortable and healing well. 

healing energy to all who are in need.

I think this government of ours is a hoot - they don't know how to get anything done yet they get mad when someone spills their dirty secrets and they get caught with their pants down. what a continuing soap opera. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam

what were you trying to do poledra - scratch your back?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I will. It seems to be a bit better this morning, the muscle relaxer didn't do much I don't think, but at least if I'm careful I can move it better, doesn't hurt so much at this point, more of just a really tender, sore muscle, so hoping and praying that that's all it is.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> His mom is still getting used to having a baby in the house....she posted a yesterday that she'd found out some things about her son. He hated baths, hated being naked and hated sleeping through the night. Welcome to parenthood, Gail!! LOL!
> juneK


LOL!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I think this government of ours is a hoot - they don't know how to get anything done yet they get mad when someone spills their dirty secrets and they get caught with their pants down. what a continuing soap opera. lol
> 
> sam


The Ultimate Reality Show in Real Time!!!!! lol, aka "Survivor". Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> I use my salad spinner to deseed and dejuice my quartered tomatoes. Easy peasy thay way!!


Ooh, great idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

very nice - lucky baby - I wonder if Heidi would wear leg warmers on Bentley?

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning! I think I'm making a dent in the baby gifts I want to make - finally! This is a gift from my great niece, who will be a year old on October 15th...where did that time go? YIKES! I need to make two sets of finger puppets, a pair of baby booties and the mate to the first mitten I've been experimenting with to complete the rest of the gifts - then I think I can exhale


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> chuckles, as Zoe puts it! A caliper is a hospital issue 'crutch' the sort that has a kind of arm band on a hinge so you have more flexibility with it- and it is less easily forgotten, and left behind!


Interesting I have never heard of caliper meaning a crutch, I remember a child who had polio when I was about five and she had calipers on her legs. I suppose they were a type of leg brace. I use crutches to get around and they have the flexible arm band, it just means they don't fall down on the floor if you go into your handbag or pocket for something. Funny how words have different meanings depending where you live. Lol


----------



## iamsam

very cute baby - that's a lot of hair for a new born - Bentley is still rather bald - some whispy blond hairs here and there.

sam



jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

how cool was that - what a great setting for a wedding.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> If you wish to see pictures of Donmaur's daughter's wedding here is the link she posted.
> 
> She is amazing, strong, brave and oh so talented. We hope she will teach another workshop for us in the new year. She has had a dreadful year and has been able to attend her daughter's wedding -It was a wonderful Western Canadian wedding in a wonderful part of Southern Alberta - I think you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204109-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have to find mine....I also read where it's great to rinse out home-made sock - spin dry and then lay out to dry---don't need to block!!



Pup lover said:


> I use my salad spinner to deseed and dejuice my quartered tomatoes. Easy peasy thay way!!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> What wonderful photos and such a beautiful young mother and baby. Great afghan! Can tell by the smile it is loved. Too cute. :thumbup:


I absolutely love the one of mother and baby. She sure doesn't look as if she just had a baby within a day! And I'm really pleased she decided to wrap him in the afghan I made him for a picture!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> very cute baby - that's a lot of hair for a new born - Bentley is still rather bald - some whispy blond hairs here and there.
> 
> sam


Yes, Jase does have a lot of hair...at least, I think so. All 4 of my children had a little fuzz when they were born and it was all such a light color, you had to look close to be sure they weren't bald!!
JuneK


----------



## EJS

Hi all,
Having a nice day here. Weather is pretty so may sit outside with the kids when school is out.

I have been looking for a photo from Gagesmom of the minion hats she made, did I miss it somehow?

Sending warm thoughts to all who are in need. Best wishes for all having physical issues. 

Hugs, EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks

I told you to be careful on that trapeze.....


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit.
> Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry EJS I have the photo but am not able to load it right now. I will a.s.a.p.


EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Having a nice day here. Weather is pretty so may sit outside with the kids when school is out.
> 
> I have been looking for a photo from Gagesmom of the minion hats she made, did I miss it somehow?
> 
> Sending warm thoughts to all who are in need. Best wishes for all having physical issues.
> 
> Hugs, EJ


----------



## gagesmom

5pm here and all is well. We managed to sell a few things before the yard sale this weekend coming up. :thumbup: :thumbup: $$$$$

I copied down the pattern that Sassafras posted for her ugg boot toppers. I am going to start those one tonight. The one that I used was posted by Amyknits.

Sam I hear ya about the sinuses, I am having a real time with allergies.

When Gage was born he had a wee bit of hair. He was pretty much that way til he was about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## kehinkle

5 p.m. and no load yet. In another hour, I am officially on a 2-day vacation!

Daralene, not too many changing colors out on SH as of lazt weekend. I did see a few on my way to Fremont, but alot of brown. Would love to get up to Vermont before theirs peak. Plan on being in MA the last week of Oct. Need to remember to pm the ladies up there.

Found a pattern stitch to try out on my wws. Like it so far. Need to get out of here and over to Evernote to work the thumb holes. They are a bit snug but still fit and it pulls out the new pattern nicely.

Julie, I bought the marmite and tried it last night on crackers. Not a bad flavor but too salty for me. How else can I use it? I like the idea of the b vitamins in it. Also picked up a box of PG tips tea as I enjoyed the cup of tea I had at Dawn's. Like the stronger flavpr. Reminds me of my dad's tea he drank. Lipton instant but very strong. Was able to get two boxes of the Weetabix so that is my standard breakfast. Added fresh raspberries today.

Take care of your hip and be careful walking to and fro. Love to exercise in a pool. Haven't in so long.

Spider, glad to hear your arm is feeling better. Easy does it today.

Caren, I would love to come taste your tapas. I would even wash up the dishes for you. We went to a tapas restaurant near Cambridge, MA several years ago and loved the experience.

Okay, off to knit the thumb holes.

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## gagesmom

A 2 day vacation sounds good to me.


kehinkle said:


> 5 p.m. and no load yet. In another hour, I am officially on a 2-day vacation!
> 
> Daralene, not too many changing colors out on SH as of lazt weekend. I did see a few on my way to Fremont, but alot of brown. Would love to get up to Vermont before theirs peak. Plan on being in MA the last week of Oct. Need to remember to pm the ladies up there.
> 
> Found a pattern stitch to try out on my wws. Like it so far. Need to get out of here and over to Evernote to work the thumb holes. They are a bit snug but still fit and it pulls out the new pattern nicely.
> 
> Julie, I bought the marmite and tried it last night on crackers. Not a bad flavor but too salty for me. How else can I use it? I like the idea of the b vitamins in it. Also picked up a box of PG tips tea as I enjoyed the cup of tea I had at Dawn's. Like the stronger flavpr. Reminds me of my dad's tea he drank. Lipton instant but very strong. Was able to get two boxes of the Weetabix so that is my standard breakfast. Added fresh raspberries today.
> 
> Take care of your hip and be careful walking to and fro. Love to exercise in a pool. Haven't in so long.
> 
> Spider, glad to hear your arm is feeling better. Easy does it today.
> 
> Caren, I would love to come taste your tapas. I would even wash up the dishes for you. We went to a tapas restaurant near Cambridge, MA several years ago and loved the experience.
> 
> Okay, off to knit the thumb holes.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> lol! Have fun and let us know how it is, DH might be willing to go to that one, he's commented on the previews a time or two.


The movie Rush was awesome!!!!!!!! So glad I went to see it. James kept telling me it was well worth seeing and I'd love it. HE was right, man I hate when that happens.  
I think your DH would like it very moving and accurate too.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


What a happy looking mum and Jase is so cute. Love the afghan it is perfect for a little one.


----------



## gagesmom

I am at the computer and Gage came down the hall and gave me the biggest hug. He said.....Mom I love you and really missed you today and then disappeared to play. 

Boy do I love that boy. He knows how to make me into a puddle of mush.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Since Julie asked about my sister's pictures, I realized I'd been slack. I'm going to see if I can find pictures of the wedding she had at her husband a couple of weeks ago.
> Must not have downloaded them but I did find a sunset photo that I don't think I've posted before.
> juneK


OH I love love love this one.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now to get some supper cooking. I have secided we are having breakfast for supper. 
Bacon, eggs, toast.

Yummmmy.

Back later on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> lolol, poor Lucky! I am sure they do it as much to watch her reaction as to watch the apple roll down, the little buggers. They are smart.
> I can't wait until I get apples on my trees, I almost got a crabapple, but decided on the Northern Sky instead as it said specifically that it would cross pollinate with the Honey Crisp.


that is what i did with my apple trees they will all cross pollinate with each other. Makes life easy that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Patches. You are too kind.
> 
> Julie, so sorry about the hip. Glad others on here know more about hip surgery so they can reassure you.
> 
> June, such gorgeous and inspiring photography.
> 
> Sassafrass, pretty sure it is sinus but I will be seeing the doctor.
> 
> Thank you Designer, I went to Donmaur's post and the wedding was so beautiful and the shawl perfect.
> 
> I use the grabbers too Gwenie as I so often can't reach things on my kitchen shelves. Hope all heals up completely so you will be out of pain.
> 
> Wow Dawn, that's a new use for the salad spinner. What a creative person you are. :thumbup:


I have been suspicious of something going wrong with the hip for a while- I used walk literally for miles- my relaxation was to get out and walk- but not any longer. But I have been through the process both with my friend in Wellington- another friend in Hamilton, and with FaleUpolu- back in 2000. But I will wait until the pain is unbearable- At present I would put it at a 5 -6 on my personal richter scale- quite a sharp nerve pain- but fortunately not all the time. I am lucky the doctor listens to me.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A friend told me if you plant carrots, radishes, turnips and beets in a window box. You eat the greens in salads over the winter months. In the spring you dump them out and have fresh veggies for a stew. It works rather well too and makes for a tasty stew. The vegetables will be misshapen but still taste just as good.


Thanks for that Caren, will have to give it a try. x


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Interesting I have never heard of caliper meaning a crutch, I remember a child who had polio when I was about five and she had calipers on her legs. I suppose they were a type of leg brace. I use crutches to get around and they have the flexible arm band, it just means they don't fall down on the floor if you go into your handbag or pocket for something. Funny how words have different meanings depending where you live. Lol


I would acknowledge I always thought the leg brace was the caliper- but my friend in Wellington assures me this is the usage here! Because she was using them to get around before her last replacement!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy that is great service to get the beads that quickly -- off to work on the DB?


I did plan to work on the db at my DDs but taught Little Madam to crochet instead.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, I bought the marmite and tried it last night on crackers. Not a bad flavor but too salty for me. How else can I use it? I like the idea of the b vitamins in it. Also picked up a box of PG tips tea as I enjoyed the cup of tea I had at Dawn's. Like the stronger flavpr. Reminds me of my dad's tea he drank. Lipton instant but very strong. Was able to get two boxes of the Weetabix so that is my standard breakfast. Added fresh raspberries today.
> 
> Take care of your hip and be careful walking to and fro. Love to exercise in a pool. Haven't in so long.
> 
> OH Kathy


You can use marmite as a flavour booster in stews or stocks, also watered down it makes a flavouring for home-made rusks- bread that you dry out in the oven- better for Emmett than the sweet rusks that you buy from the shops. Some people drink it- but I don't like that much- but then I like Bovril which is possibly just a British thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help. 

My poor sad pond losing water every day.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am at the computer and Gage came down the hall and gave me the biggest hug. He said.....Mom I love you and really missed you today and then disappeared to play.
> 
> Boy do I love that boy. He knows how to make me into a puddle of mush.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I did plan to work on the db at my DDs but taught Little Madam to crochet instead.


Way more important to teach the little ones to crochet while they are interested.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help.
> 
> My poor sad pond losing water every day.


Are you experiencing drought?


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I think your garden can't get more beautiful and then you come up with a picture like the top one. such a lovely hidden oasis you have.
> 
> it is also overcast and sultry here - my forehead feels sticky yet it is cool. definitely a fall day. the children had an hour delay for fog this morning.
> 
> the fall berries are beautiful - it that holly?
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, it's all Mr Ps work, the berries are St Johns Wort.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora, love the sweater, I have always liked that style. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Way more important to teach the little ones to crochet while they are interested.


She is just so keen to learn all types of needle work - so different than her mother!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help.
> 
> My poor sad pond losing water every day.


That looks like some catapult (love the colour of the trees behind it) Hope your pond fills up again soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed as it is nearly midnight. Healing and peaceful vibes to all.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> What a happy looking mum and Jase is so cute. Love the afghan it is perfect for a little one.


I think he's going to break some hearts in a few years...just like your little grandson!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think he's going to break some hearts in a few years...just like your little grandson!!
> JuneK


And of course no one could say you were biased!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been suspicious of something going wrong with the hip for a while- I used walk literally for miles- my relaxation was to get out and walk- but not any longer. But I have been through the process both with my friend in Wellington- another friend in Hamilton, and with FaleUpolu- back in 2000. But I will wait until the pain is unbearable- At present I would put it at a 5 -6 on my personal richter scale- quite a sharp nerve pain- but fortunately not all the time. I am lucky the doctor listens to me.


I did the same....waiting for my hip to get really bad AND for my daughter to move in with me so I wouldn't have to go to rehab instead of coming home. When mine was so bad I couldn't step into and out of my tub to get even a shower, I knew it was time!!! Sponge baths never seem to feel clean!!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


----------



## Pontuf

Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All.....just a quick note...I had to post this picture...it was on the cover of a catalog I got today (Creative Irish Gifts). It's perfect for us!
I'm only up to page 48...so don't know how folks are faring today. I certainly hope all are doing well. Healing vibes being sent out to all. Gwen, I'm sure with your positive atttitude you are well on your way to recovery! Gagesmom hope you are hearing good things. Happy birthday to all!
Tomorrow off to the Chicago 'burbs to have some fun with Rookie, OPacer, Puplover, & others. We'll send pictures.

Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help.
> 
> My poor sad pond losing water every day.


I didn't realize you were in need of rain so badly. That's really sad!!!
That catapult is so huge!!!!
JuneK


----------



## budasha

Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


Wow - I would have run for the hills.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course no one could say you were biased!!!!!!!


Of course not, Julie!!! I calls them like I sees them!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

I just got the hydro back on! We have extremely strong winds here and will be increasing in strength until midnight tonight. Took the eves trough off the south side of my place, thank goodness the wind did not put it through my living room window!!!! Broke some branches off the crab apple tree. Blew out the grandstands in the ball diamonds across the road from me. I am going to sign off and shut down the computer for the night! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


OMIGOSH!!! Flowers are great--but not so great the rattlesnake!! Gives me the willies just to read about it!!!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Thank you all for you compliments...it is great fun to knit for babies!

Spider, I use the tutorial I found on You Tube to make an invisible join in the round...made by New Stitch A Day...works really slick on circular needles or double pointed needles. Really easy to follow video tutorial:






Enjoy!

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I did the same....waiting for my hip to get really bad AND for my daughter to move in with me so I wouldn't have to go to rehab instead of coming home. When mine was so bad I couldn't step into and out of my tub to get even a shower, I knew it was time!!! Sponge baths never seem to feel clean!!!
> JuneK


I need to make sure I have the cash for Ringo to be in the kennels while I have the OP. I think they usually take a maximum of 4 days before they discharge you now. Might have to call in some of the assistance available through the District Health Board- we do have Itinerant District Nurses- sort of thing that I used to rely on Fale to do for me- looking after the dogs- he was always very conscientious doing that- actually over fed them- but that was better than under feeding!
We are lucky- I brought the rails we had done for Fale with me, when I moved here- so the shower is pretty well set up- and I have a waterproof chair I can set up in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Of course not, Julie!!! I calls them like I sees them!! LOL!
> JuneK


Of Course! just the same as my DGS is the most handsome little fellow I know!!!!!


----------



## budasha

I'm still only on page 164 of last week's TP and here we are on page 87 this week. I think I'll never catch up (sigh).

Sam, welcome back and belated Happy Happy Birthday. Hope it was a good one.

Angora - that Sylkres shawl is just beautiful. Enjoyed seeing the pics of you when you were little too.
Railyn - so glad to hear your DH'S surgery was successful.

Julie - I can't believe how everything has gone so wrong for you and Fale. How THAT woman can behave towards you and him in this manner is just unbelievable. What does she have to gain? As others have said, you need to get some good legal advice to protect you and your family. Sending Hugs to you.

Melyn - Glad to hear that your daughter is safely situated and so near you. What good news.

Sorlenna - I've never heard of burning sage to clear the house. What do you do?


Pammie - So sorry that you have lost your mom. It's never easy to see them go.

I'm sure that I've missed lots of birthdays, anniversaries, illnesses and deaths and I send hugs to all of you. I'm going to try to catch up today or tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you experiencing drought?


I think we are pretty close to it. THe pond has never been so low. I have been pumping the equivalent of two football stadiums of water a day into it all summer to try to keep the level up to no avail.  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## pacer

Just a quick note today as I skimmed to catch up. Hoping Shirley gets her package before I return. I will be gone for most of a week for a much needed vacation. Heading to Chicago to meet up with several KTP members and a dear friend from my college days. She will get to meet the group as well. Need to do more packing and work tomorrow, then off I go for fun and relaxation. Looking forward to seeing family and friends. My body is extremely exhausted right now so pray for safe travels.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> She is just so keen to learn all types of needle work - so different than her mother!


That looks like some catapult (love the colour of the trees behind it) Hope your pond fills up again soon.

The grand daughters are more interested in learning then my daughters with the exception of Chrissy. She loves to sew and remake her clothes often. She will come ask me to help her end her crocheting.

It is going to be interesting to see how it works. Those trees turn first every year then the other side of the yard. I am hoping this autumn will bering lots of rain we sure could use it.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> They don't dangle- the earrings that is- hence the decision tht not much gaine dby removing them. I thinkk i can guarantee a smile next time too now.


~~~Then there is the lady who doesn't want to brag...or make anyone jealous...but she claims she can still fit into the earrings she wore in high school! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear...I've already sent off two batches of cards - the first one had 5 cards in it and the second had 6 cards..I have 3 more here waiting for today's post and then I'll send it off tomorrow. I should get yours today or tomorrow and I'm expecting at least 3 more so those will all go in the next post. I'm sure she will enjoy hearing from everyone and it will help her in her rehab....so glad that she's able to spend some time at home too.


~~~I'm bringing one tomorrow. CArol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Julie - I can't believe how everything has gone so wrong for you and Fale. How THAT woman can behave towards you and him in this manner is just unbelievable. What does she have to gain? As others have said, you need to get some good legal advice to protect you and your family. Sending Hugs to you.


Dear Budasha! I am trying just to concentrate on one day at a time. If I let her rile me then she has succeeded. And I don't want to give her that pleasure.
I hope to do the lawyer bit next week.
Strictly I could have gone this week- but I wanted to check out the Emporium and as I had hoped there were a lot of 'end of season' bargains. For instance I found a length of sheer curtaining, enough to do two windows- for $5. I have three skeins of mesh yarn, to make quick scarves, and a rather nice sequined dark blue, that will probably be another scarf. I am getting quite a wardrobe of scarves- which pleases me- but I need to sort out better storage for them.
Hugs for you too, how is DH?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think we are pretty close to it. THe pond has never been so low. I have been pumping the equivalent of two football stadiums of water a day into it all summer to try to keep the level up to no avail.  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


NOT GOOD!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I think he's going to break some hearts in a few years...just like your little grandson!!
> JuneK


Thank you :-D He is a sweetheart but I am a bit bias about it. Yes Seth is going to be the same and he knows it.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Coconut and chocolate grow on plants and are therefore fruits . Butterscotch and fudge contain butter which comes from cows which are vegetarian , so they are vegetables.


~~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course no one could say you were biased!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick note...I had to post this picture...it was on the cover of a catalog I got today (Creative Irish Gifts). It's perfect for us!
> I'm only up to page 48...so don't know how folks are faring today. I certainly hope all are doing well. Healing vibes being sent out to all. Gwen, I'm sure with your positive atttitude you are well on your way to recovery! Gagesmom hope you are hearing good things. Happy birthday to all!
> Tomorrow off to the Chicago 'burbs to have some fun with Rookie, OPacer, Puplover, & others. We'll send pictures.
> 
> Carol il/oh


Love the tea pot you are right absolutely perfect.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Budasha! I am trying just to concentrate on one day at a time. If I let her rile me then she has succeeded. And I don't want to give her that pleasure.
> I hope to do the lawyer bit next week.
> Strictly I could have gone this week- but I wanted to check out the Emporium and as I had hoped there were a lot of 'end of season' bargains. For instance I found a length of sheer curtaining, enough to do two windows- for $5. I have three skeins of mesh yarn, to make quick scarves, and a rather nice sequined dark blue, that will probably be another scarf. I am getting quite a wardrobe of scarves- which pleases me- but I need to sort out better storage for them.
> Hugs for you too, how is DH?


I'm glad you're able to take it one day at a time. Good for you to find some bargains at the emporium. It's not easy to organize storage, as I so well know. I need to find a couple of weeks where I can do nothing but concentrate on my storage problems. DH is not doing well. He's getting more confused each day, which makes it harder for me to get out to do routine things. Today has been a particularly bad day for him. It was such a beautiful day too. The weather was just gorgeous. Temperature was about 75 and the sun was shining brightly. I had to do some shopping so I took him out with me but I don't think he enjoyed it.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I didn't realize you were in need of rain so badly. That's really sad!!!
> That catapult is so huge!!!!
> JuneK


It has gotten worse over the past three weeks before that it wasn't too bad. It was bad I knew the water table was low even the reservoir for the town is super low it is sad to see.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Thanks for the updates Marianne. Y'all are in our daily prayers....gentle, healing, thoughts & vibes wending their way to the Georgia contingent! :thumbup: Take care...love, CArol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> I just got the hydro back on! We have extremely strong winds here and will be increasing in strength until midnight tonight. Took the eves trough off the south side of my place, thank goodness the wind did not put it through my living room window!!!! Broke some branches off the crab apple tree. Blew out the grandstands in the ball diamonds across the road from me. I am going to sign off and shut down the computer for the night! Zoe


That sounds scary for you. Hope there is not any more damage over night. Sound like a microburst.


----------



## budasha

Pontuf, Gwen and Marianne - sending healing energy your way. I hope that all of you are in good spirits and that your tests and surgeries bring positive results. Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> I just got the hydro back on! We have extremely strong winds here and will be increasing in strength until midnight tonight. Took the eves trough off the south side of my place, thank goodness the wind did not put it through my living room window!!!! Broke some branches off the crab apple tree. Blew out the grandstands in the ball diamonds across the road from me. I am going to sign off and shut down the computer for the night! Zoe


You must have gotten the major storm that hit Vancouver Island the night we came home.Once we got home that night and the next day (Frid. Night and Sat.) we had high winds - It originated in the orient - Major cyclone from what they were telling us at the airport. They said it was strong enough to reach the east coast so it sounds as if they were right.

hunker down and be safe, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> NOT GOOD!


no it isn't. I'll try to get photos of the reservoir and post them. The stream that is near me has dried up, I can't remember it ever being dry.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been meaning to show you a picture of the little bag and knitting needles that purple sent me after she taught the class with London girl. 

It is a pin and the knitting needles are straight pins with round heads . she even much have knitted a little scarf with them and rolled a little ball of wool. very talented lady!!

I am showing it besides a pen which gives you an idea of how tiny it is . there is a pin on the back. so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> ohio is so flat!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> sam


~~~go south Sam....not so flat. Middle Ohio starts with rolling hills....that get bigger the further south you go. There is skiing in Mansfield!
Northern Ohio.....especially in the west, yeah, REALLY flat! In the east....it starts with the foothills of the Appalachians.
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I have been meaning to show you a picture of the little bag and knitting needles that purple sent me after she taught the class with London girl.
> 
> It is a pin and the knitting needles are straight pins with round heads . she even much have knitted a little scarf with them and rolled a little ball of wool. very talented lady!!
> 
> I am showing it besides a pen which gives you an idea of how tiny it is . there is a pin on the back. so cute.


What a sweet little pin. I agree Purple is very talented.


----------



## Designer1234

Oh Gwen -- it is so good to see you. I know how uncomfortable those collars are. hang in there dear friend and you will be better soon. We have missed you. We are praying for Marianne she mentioned she was having difficulties- it has been a bad couple of months on the Tea Party. 

Prayers for everyone who needs them. Lots of good news though -- dreamweaver is doing better, donmauer is home, Gwen is doing fine - so Prayers do work! Special Prayers for dear sister Charlotte - our love surrounds you dear friend.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> this is the yarn that I was talking about for the wide rib pattern sweater.
> 
> sam


~~~Lexi is SO pretty! She has a gorgeous smile! Gotta' be proud :thumbup: :thumbup: Love her dress, too!
And Bentley.....so handsome! Thanks for the pictures.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks. f got home around noon. Pretty groggy. On pain meds. Surgery and it went fine. Too zonked to write mucj. Love and thanks to everyonel Gwen


~~~All sounds good! Take GOOD care of yourself! Don't push it. Healing chants being sung for you! :? Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


love the hat you have done a stupendous job of it. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Ouch. Hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Budasha! I am trying just to concentrate on one day at a time. If I let her rile me then she has succeeded. And I don't want to give her that pleasure.
> I hope to do the lawyer bit next week.
> Strictly I could have gone this week- but I wanted to check out the Emporium and as I had hoped there were a lot of 'end of season' bargains. For instance I found a length of sheer curtaining, enough to do two windows- for $5. I have three skeins of mesh yarn, to make quick scarves, and a rather nice sequined dark blue, that will probably be another scarf. I am getting quite a wardrobe of scarves- which pleases me- but I need to sort out better storage for them.
> Hugs for you too, how is DH?


Scarves look lovely on you Julie -- you should wear one all the time. Light ones in the summer and heavier ones in the winter with your dressed. they suit you.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I am just trying to get caught up, I may not post much as I tried to pull my arm off over and behind my head, I'm sure I pulled a muscle. Doesn't feel like I tore anything, just really sore muscles. :? I can knit though as long as I prop the arm since I don't need to move my shoulder to knit.
> Well, I need coffee, then maybe a glass of wine, but I think I'll just take a muscle relaxer and call it good. :idea: :?:


~~~Take the glass of wine and call it good  Sorry your arm hurts....mine has been doing that for most of a month...just over-straining it....and not letting it heal. Think I'll take a glass of wine with you! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> this isn't the first time it has happened five - we will weather the storm. it is a product of no one will to compromise - they would rather play the hard line. I really think their salaries should also stop - the furlowed people are getting no salary.
> 
> enough said.
> 
> sam


~~~The real thing would be for the Congress not to get their salary at all.....they talk about "please hold my pay"....but they will get the back pay once things are settled.....however, those workers in the parks, museums, governement workers of all kinds, will most likely NOT get their back pay. In reality, most Congressmen get paid once a year in January....for the whole year. So they have nothing to be held. They have already been paid for this year. I don't think anyone will ask for a refund. IMHO.....not quite fair.

The basic premise of the US government is compromise. Various representatives come together to discuss, debate and reach a compromise. That's what it was designed to be. I think some have lost sight of that aspect of our system of government.
sorry...I'll get off my soap box....Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Just on the go and in a good way. Lots of fun. The Fall colors are not peak yet but there were early trees that were ablaze. When the others are all colored these will be bare, so it was nice to see them. Do you get Fall colors in Australia? I know in Europe the colors were softer, more like a Monet painting. Here they are red, orange, rust, brown, yellow and green. Just wonderful.


We get some autumn colours- but they are all imported trees. Some areas have more than thers, normally the areas which are cooler and thus climate more suitable for the introduced trees. None of our native trees that I am aware of are deciduous.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gwen - great to see you posting. Your rabbit hat is gorgeous.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, happy October to you all. It is most definitely autumn here.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Gwen, hope you are getting lots of rest. xx
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone who is having medical or spiritual problems.
> 
> 1 st of October photos.......


~~~Oh Purple....your garden is such a delight...and I love each and every picture you post. Thanks for sharing it so graciously & generously :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


What fantastic colour. They would make great jugsaw puzzles.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe. Thank goodness, essential personnel will still be working as the shutdown is now a done deal. Why did we elect such a bunch of idiots?? They remind me of 5 yr old kids on the playground, not willing to make any compromises at all. Medicare and Social Security not affected as of now but if it goes on for too long, who knows? We definitely should all be praying!!
> juneK


Ditto.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good, I guess, but I would caution you to not try painting today...you may inadvertently use your left arm and re-injure it....time to put some cold or hot packs on it (alternating?) and rest as much as possible. Do you have anything you can take as an anti-inflammatory? I like taking Aleve for muscle pain.


~~oh...and also remember, use the RIGHT arm to lift the wine glass! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Truth Rookie, I think kindergartners behave better.


~~~It's true, they know how to listen to each other.....and they give hugs!    Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


Knitting through it all, Your still a beautiful sister. Sending healing prayers your way. :-D


----------



## Ezenby

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The real thing would be for the Congress not to get their salary at all.....they talk about "please hold my pay"....but they will get the back pay once things are settled.....however, those workers in the parks, museums, governement workers of all kinds, will most likely NOT get their back pay. In reality, most Congressmen get paid once a year in January....for the whole year. So they have nothing to be held. They have already been paid for this year. I don't think anyone will ask for a refund. IMHO.....not quite fair.
> 
> The basic premise of the US government is compromise. Various representatives come together to discuss, debate and reach a compromise. That's what it was designed to be. I think some have lost sight of that aspect of our system of government.
> sorry...I'll get off my soap box....Carol il/oh


I am writing this because of my own experience...not political...just informative.
I worked for the Federal Gov during the previous furlough. I was off work and still received a paycheck. Sad thing was the system borrowed from the Federal Employees retirement fund to pay services that still had to be supported..i.e. SS payments etc. They didnt tell the American people that they paid a HUGH interest fee when they replaced the retirement funds. We do not get full information and never will no matter what. A family member told me they have been told by a ACA navigator...on the side... how to dupe the system to get the coverage. I find this deplorable that people who are hired to help people select health coverage have no respect for the taxpayer. Question is ...are the navigators quality people? No...they are bias. 
I hope someday the voters get representation deserved.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I'm glad you're able to take it one day at a time. Good for you to find some bargains at the emporium. It's not easy to organize storage, as I so well know. I need to find a couple of weeks where I can do nothing but concentrate on my storage problems. DH is not doing well. He's getting more confused each day, which makes it harder for me to get out to do routine things. Today has been a particularly bad day for him. It was such a beautiful day too. The weather was just gorgeous. Temperature was about 75 and the sun was shining brightly. I had to do some shopping so I took him out with me but I don't think he enjoyed it.


I did wonder how he was, judging from the last time you mentioned him! It is so hard saying farewell to one's darling as life takes this turn. Do you get respite help? We have an entitlement of 28 days in a year, which can be allotted according to how you think best, and does not HAVE to involve Rest Homes, but can if you choose. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It has gotten worse over the past three weeks before that it wasn't too bad. It was bad I knew the water table was low even the reservoir for the town is super low it is sad to see.


You will have to encourage the teens to improve their rain dancing! May be the TV team could be encouraged to partake!
Seriously though it must be a headache.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I'm not familiar with 'caliper'...I'm sure it's something we call by a different name.


Usually I understand Julies terminology as it the same as ours but no tthis one. I know what a caliper is- and they help lower legs not hips. And they are made for one person so I don't know what she is talking aobut either this time. 
Language is a funny thing.
I'm reading a book called The Story of English in 100 Words. David Crystal takes 100 English words and looks at where they come from, how they have changed and links it into the development of English. It is an interesting way of looking at it


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns said:


> I just got the hydro back on! We have extremely strong winds here and will be increasing in strength until midnight tonight. Took the eves trough off the south side of my place, thank goodness the wind did not put it through my living room window!!!! Broke some branches off the crab apple tree. Blew out the grandstands in the ball diamonds across the road from me. I am going to sign off and shut down the computer for the night! Zoe


we were without power Sunday for eight hours. I guess this was part of the system going thru. High winds that brought trees down on power lines.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


He looks so alert in that bottom photo- and cradled in the hands looks so safe and comfortable and small.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have been meaning to show you a picture of the little bag and knitting needles that purple sent me after she taught the class with London girl.
> 
> It is a pin and the knitting needles are straight pins with round heads . she even much have knitted a little scarf with them and rolled a little ball of wool. very talented lady!!
> 
> I am showing it besides a pen which gives you an idea of how tiny it is . there is a pin on the back. so cute.


We know she is so creative- but what a good idea to photograph it beside the pen! Purplefi should be sound asleep by now- it is 2 a.m., in Britain, so she will see this tomorrow Wednesday! Says she from today Wednesday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


So good to see your smile Gwen- and the rabbit is superb- the GK's should be thrilled with these! I am so glad you felt up to posting- any word yet of Marianne?


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Scarves look lovely on you Julie -- you should wear one all the time. Light ones in the summer and heavier ones in the winter with your dressed. they suit you.


Someone at school once , unkindly , informed me that I had a long neck, in proportion to my head- maybe that is why I need the extra something!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Photo of my haul from the Emporium this morning, the blues are slightly paler than they are to the eye. The most expensive was the dark blue for my shoe organiser in my bedroom- but I wanted to match, rather than contrast my curtains- as it is organic, I guess it must be cotton. But it came in under $60. enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I think he's a darling. So glad my niece hadn't had the ultrasound when I made it so it's suitable for a boy or girl.
> JuneK


Wondered about that as it was so suitable for either. Now I know why.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Usually I understand Julies terminology as it the same as ours but no tthis one. I know what a caliper is- and they help lower legs not hips. And they are made for one person so I don't know what she is talking aobut either this time.
> Language is a funny thing.
> I'm reading a book called The Story of English in 100 Words. David Crystal takes 100 English words and looks at where they come from, how they have changed and links it into the development of English. It is an interesting way of looking at it


I am happy to be corrected if I have it wrong- I just assumed my friend knew what she was talking about when she talked of walking with calipers- although the image I had was the individually fitted variety, and had been very concerned for her- goodness knows!


----------



## Ezenby

Designer1234 said:


> If you wish to see pictures of Donmaur's daughter's wedding here is the link she posted.
> 
> She is amazing, strong, brave and oh so talented. We hope she will teach another workshop for us in the new year. She has had a dreadful year and has been able to attend her daughter's wedding -It was a wonderful Western Canadian wedding in a wonderful part of Southern Alberta - I think you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204109-1.html


beautiful setting for the theme wedding. The shawl is just perfect.


----------



## Ezenby

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


Yes...that is one handsome guy. A real cutie...and also his mom.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great minds think alike...I pulled that catalog from my mail to show you guys too!!



cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick note...I had to post this picture...it was on the cover of a catalog I got today (Creative Irish Gifts). It's perfect for us!
> I'm only up to page 48...so don't know how folks are faring today. I certainly hope all are doing well. Healing vibes being sent out to all. Gwen, I'm sure with your positive atttitude you are well on your way to recovery! Gagesmom hope you are hearing good things. Happy birthday to all!
> Tomorrow off to the Chicago 'burbs to have some fun with Rookie, OPacer, Puplover, & others. We'll send pictures.
> 
> Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

9:30pm here and Gage has been in bed for an hour now. I wish I could climb into bed and be out in minutes. My brain doesn't stop working for quite a while after I am in bed.

Have another dental appt tomorrow. I am thankful for my pills that I take before going. I am a bag of nerves just thinking about it. But she is a wonderful lady and I shouldn't be worried. Just my anxiety kicking in.

Having breakfast for supper was a good idea tonight. Always fun to switch it up once in a while.

Gwen I am so happy to see your smiling face, you look fantastic, your bunny hat will be loved for sure.


----------



## Ezenby

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Woke up early even though I didn't go to bed till after midnight. Have been working on my wrist warmer and got yhe ribbing to 4". Decided to cast on the other and get it to tht point then work the rest together. Wanted to make sure it fit as am winging it with no set pattern. Gonna look in my stitch book to find a nice pattern for the hand part.
> 
> If no load today, I think I will head home for a quick stop and head to Chicago on Wed. morn. Still early in the day.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well or getting better.
> 
> Spider, take care of your arm and shoulder. Sounds like a sitting and knitting kinda day.
> 
> Daralene, glad your weekend was fun. Mine was, too, as I meet a couple of kpers and the owner and staff of the lys in South Haven. It is a beautiful place right on Lake MI. Hope to be able to get my DDs to take a road trip sometime so I can buy some of the wine I tasted. They have a good cranberry one I would like at Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> Off to work on my wws. Take care,
> 
> OH Kathy


the cranberry wine for Thanksgiving sounds great. thanks for the idea/


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Gage believes that too, he told me that day that it was ok because China was in big heavens with Grandpa.


~~~How sweet....love the kids! They have a greater understanding....


----------



## gagesmom

He is my rock, I love that boy so much.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~How sweet....love the kids! They have a greater understanding....


----------



## Spider

Gwen, you look great. Alittle uncomfortable with the brace, but great. 
That hat is so cute. That must have taken awhile to make. Keep resting.


----------



## martina

Spider said:


> Gwen, you look great. Alittle uncomfortable with the brace, but great.
> That hat is so cute. That must have taken awhile to make. Keep resting.


From me too!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> I use my salad spinner to deseed and dejuice my quartered tomatoes. Easy peasy thay way!!


~~~That is a BIG household hint! Never thought of that. Although, I just read that the seeds and the juice are the most flavorful parts of the tomato. h,mmmmmmmm??
Still, might be a useful piece of info......I'm thinking on this one.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That is a BIG household hint! Never thought of that. Although, I just read that the seeds and the juice are the most flavorful parts of the tomato. h,mmmmmmmm??
> Still, might be a useful piece of info......I'm thinking on this one.
> Carol il/oh


are the seeds of tomato toxic? or is that apples I am thinking of- sort of thing Zoe would know but she is offline with the storm!


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> One would think that they would rule that all the systems on the boats would need to be fairly similar, that they either use them and are in one category or don't and are in another. I don't think it's fair if one uses more technology than another, it's like one hunter using a bow and arrow from horse back and another shooting a gun into a 2 x 5 cage. When it comes down to it, the American team has to wonder if they would have been able to win if they had not used the extra technology, and that is a question that most of them will wonder about for their lives I imagine.
> I think with all things considered, the New Zealanders really are the winners. :thumbup:


I absolutely agree. I think we show very bad sportsmanship, or rather a lack of it.


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 10pm here and I am off. Want to get a bit of knitting done before getting to bed. Night all will check in tomorrow before leaving for the dentist.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> I am at the computer and Gage came down the hall and gave me the biggest hug. He said.....Mom I love you and really missed you today and then disappeared to play.
> 
> Boy do I love that boy. He knows how to make me into a puddle of mush.


~~~I love how you said that! My son is like that, too.....it won't go away....altho' during the teenage years it may fade ....but my son now at 32 y/o is SO loving! And expressive of it. Hang in there....loved the "puddle of mush:! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just keep lovin' him...and telling him. He's going to be such a treat! He IS such a treat!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> we were without power Sunday for eight hours. I guess this was part of the system going thru. High winds that brought trees down on power lines.


I think it was the same big storm that hit Vancouver Island - We flew home just ahead of it and it hit us on Saturday and Sunday too.It must have been a huge one if it is hitting Zoe and points east. We were told that it originated in the orient -


----------



## Designer1234

mjs said:


> I absolutely agree. I think we show very bad sportsmanship, or rather a lack of it.


Poledra -- I am concerned about your shoulder. It doesn't take much to even partially rip a tendon -- if it keeps hurting have it checked out. You don't want it to get worse like mine has. Shoulder pain is so irritating as one arm is affected by just about everything - lifting, reaching, stirring and on and on. Take care you are too young to have shoulder problems that carry on.


----------



## StellaK

I'd like to weigh in on shoulder problems. Mine started with a fall from my deck. I extended my left arm to catch my fall and shattered my humerus vertically. I was in so much pain that I could not be moved without morphine. I had to have a prosthesis as the bone was not salvageable along with a lot of other shoulder stuff. I have had the left shoulder and upper arm operated on again two times. So I have had three total shoulders. I spent three years in physical therapy--3 times per week. Actually none of the surgeries really helped. I am essentially paralyzed in that shoulder and cannot extend or use the arm at all. When a fourth surgery was suggested, I said no". Shoulder surgery is a very slow and painful recovery, about a year each time. Now I exercise in the pool several times a week and have just adapted my life to what I can do.
My point is that surgery is not always the answer and in some cases you are better off without. Anesthesia can have its own problems, especially as we age.


----------



## sassafras123

Found the mock cable pattern for Ugg cuffs


Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn or similar Bulky Weight Yarn. Color of your choice. I 
  didn't test gauge because they will be really stretchy and should fit regardless. If you need, you can always cast on the stitches, knit the first four rounds, try them on your Uggs to make sure before you continue.

Size US 13, 16 inch circular needles

Cast on 40 Stitches. Connect yarn to work in the round. Make sure stitches are not twisted and place a marker for beginning of round.

Mock Cable Pattern

Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, Slip one purlwise with yarn held in back, K2, pass slipped stitch over the K2, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, YO, K1, P1 repeat around

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds.

Work mock cable pattern 8 times.

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds. 
Bind off losely following pattern.


----------



## iamsam

does it have a leak or is it lack of rain.

yeah - tiger colors - blue catapult - orange pumpkins.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help.
> 
> My poor sad pond losing water every day.


----------



## iamsam

well - tell mr p my hat is off to him - what a paradise he has created.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam, it's all Mr Ps work, the berries are St Johns Wort.


----------



## iamsam

did not the delivery man see the snake?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you and dh - difficult times for you - I hope there is help available for you - it would be difficult to do it all yourself.

sam



budasha said:


> I'm glad you're able to take it one day at a time. Good for you to find some bargains at the emporium. It's not easy to organize storage, as I so well know. I need to find a couple of weeks where I can do nothing but concentrate on my storage problems. DH is not doing well. He's getting more confused each day, which makes it harder for me to get out to do routine things. Today has been a particularly bad day for him. It was such a beautiful day too. The weather was just gorgeous. Temperature was about 75 and the sun was shining brightly. I had to do some shopping so I took him out with me but I don't think he enjoyed it.


----------



## iamsam

that is very cute - and showcases the beautiful work purplefi does.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been meaning to show you a picture of the little bag and knitting needles that purple sent me after she taught the class with London girl.
> 
> It is a pin and the knitting needles are straight pins with round heads . she even much have knitted a little scarf with them and rolled a little ball of wool. very talented lady!!
> 
> I am showing it besides a pen which gives you an idea of how tiny it is . there is a pin on the back. so cute.


----------



## iamsam

great hat gwen - your patten?

you do look happy - is a glazed kind of way. lol

healing energy continuing your way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what were you trying to do poledra - scratch your back?
> 
> sam


Was trying to put something on a shelf above my head and some paintings that were stacked against the wall slid out and hit my feet shoving me back and my arm went behind my head with the tote I was trying to get down and just pulled the muscle or probably just over extended it. 
It's feeling just fine now though, just a twinge every once in a while, even got some painting done. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I told you to be careful on that trapeze.....


LOL!!! I would fall off first thing, not enough upper body strength to hang on. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The movie Rush was awesome!!!!!!!! So glad I went to see it. James kept telling me it was well worth seeing and I'd love it. HE was right, man I hate when that happens.
> I think your DH would like it very moving and accurate too.


Ooh awesome!! I'll let him know, maybe we'll go when he gets back. lol, I know, it's awful when they are right, but in a good way when it's something we'd like. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


Well hopefully not both from the same person! lol, The floral delivery person probably got a bit of a shock too, I am sure. Glad no one was bitten. 
Hugs


----------



## Pontuf

Gwen I love the bunny hat. Where do I find the pattern?
Glad you are home and comfortable


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick note...I had to post this picture...it was on the cover of a catalog I got today (Creative Irish Gifts). It's perfect for us!
> I'm only up to page 48...so don't know how folks are faring today. I certainly hope all are doing well. Healing vibes being sent out to all. Gwen, I'm sure with your positive atttitude you are well on your way to recovery! Gagesmom hope you are hearing good things. Happy birthday to all!
> Tomorrow off to the Chicago 'burbs to have some fun with Rookie, OPacer, Puplover, & others. We'll send pictures.
> 
> Carol il/oh


Ooh, I want one. lol


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I just got the hydro back on! We have extremely strong winds here and will be increasing in strength until midnight tonight. Took the eves trough off the south side of my place, thank goodness the wind did not put it through my living room window!!!! Broke some branches off the crab apple tree. Blew out the grandstands in the ball diamonds across the road from me. I am going to sign off and shut down the computer for the night! Zoe


Stay safe Zoe and Lucky!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


Cute hat!!! The collar, not so much, but I do love your smile!!  You should knit a cover for it, start a whole new industry. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Take the glass of wine and call it good  Sorry your arm hurts....mine has been doing that for most of a month...just over-straining it....and not letting it heal. Think I'll take a glass of wine with you! Carol il/oh


I think I'll go get one tonight too, that should finish off what was left in the bottle.  Salud!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~oh...and also remember, use the RIGHT arm to lift the wine glass! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone at school once , unkindly , informed me that I had a long neck, in proportion to my head- maybe that is why I need the extra something!!!!!!


Well I've never noticed it, I think they were just trying to deflect their personal insecurities onto someone else and you just happened to be handy. When they told you that it's too bad you didn't tell them that that was a sign of elegance, that would definitely shut them up.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> You can use marmite as a flavour booster in stews or stocks, also watered down it makes a flavouring for home-made rusks- bread that you dry out in the oven- better for Emmett than the sweet rusks that you buy from the shops. Some people drink it- but I don't like that much- but then I like Bovril which is possibly just a British thing.


I'll try it in my soups. What is Bovril?


----------



## kehinkle

Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


Not so unusual for AZ. The snake, that is. Bet the flowers were nice.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo of my haul from the Emporium this morning, the blues are slightly paler than they are to the eye. The most expensive was the dark blue for my shoe organiser in my bedroom- but I wanted to match, rather than contrast my curtains- as it is organic, I guess it must be cotton. But it came in under $60. enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


Nice haul. Haven't done any sewing in a long time. Did line my DGDs' purses that I knit/crocheted for them. Have fun with the yarn and fabric.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> are the seeds of tomato toxic? or is that apples I am thinking of- sort of thing Zoe would know but she is offline with the storm!


As far as I know neither are toxic but peach pits are.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well I've never noticed it, I think they were just trying to deflect their personal insecurities onto someone else and you just happened to be handy. When they told you that it's too bad you didn't tell them that that was a sign of elegance, that would definitely shut them up.


I am not sure about that- She was the acknowledged class beauty- her mother used to let her bleach her hair, to the envy of all the rest of us- but it was an awfully embarrassing moment!!!!
(I was terribly conscious of not being part of the 'in group'!)


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Interesting I have never heard of caliper meaning a crutch, I remember a child who had polio when I was about five and she had calipers on her legs. I suppose they were a type of leg brace. I use crutches to get around and they have the flexible arm band, it just means they don't fall down on the floor if you go into your handbag or pocket for something. Funny how words have different meanings depending where you live. Lol


Your understanding of calipers is the same as mine so once we agree! (we being Australia and US not you and me BTW)


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> very cute baby - that's a lot of hair for a new born - Bentley is still rather bald - some whispy blond hairs here and there.
> 
> sam


Ah but he might lose it yet! At least when they come with none it won't fall out- well for a few decades anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> I'll try it in my soups. What is Bovril?


Bovril, until CJD in cows, was a beef based substance- a little runnier than Marmite- which makes a yummy drink, excellent with toast soldiers dunked in it. Since the CJD scare they have had to change their formula- not sure how much beef is still in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Nice haul. Haven't done any sewing in a long time. Did line my DGDs' purses that I knit/crocheted for them. Have fun with the yarn and fabric.


I am gradually working up the enthusiasm for the sewing- I reached a point of serious 'burnout' some few years ago- I just have to track down the rest of the fabric in the box/work room!
For years I sewed everything from my knickers up- all the trousers, jeans, and dresses, blouses etc., for both me and my girls- as well as knitting what I could by hand and machine- this was before the influx of such cheap clothing from China, Bangaladesh, and so on.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> 5 p.m. and no load yet. In another hour, I am officially on a 2-day vacation!
> 
> Julie, I bought the marmite and tried it last night on crackers. Not a bad flavor but too salty for me. How else can I use it? I like the idea of the b vitamins in it. /quote]
> 
> Wonder if you ended up with no load- would you hav eliked the load for th emoney or to know that you diodn't need to go anywhere else?
> 
> Marmite if you haven't already been told- add to hot water and use as stock wherever you would be using stock. Some people even drink it. My grandfather would drink it (think it was Marmite as well not Vegemite. Maybe his Yorkshire upbringing) as a hot drink in place of tea or coffee. Personally I didn't like it much this way.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> As far as I know neither are toxic but peach pits are.


As are Apricot pits!


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I told you to be careful on that trapeze.....


Some people just don't listen do they?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been suspicious of something going wrong with the hip for a while- I used walk literally for miles- my relaxation was to get out and walk- but not any longer. But I have been through the process both with my friend in Wellington- another friend in Hamilton, and with FaleUpolu- back in 2000. But I will wait until the pain is unbearable- At present I would put it at a 5 -6 on my personal richter scale- quite a sharp nerve pain- but fortunately not all the time. I am lucky the doctor listens to me.


Unless you have other issues stoppin gyou walking it could be worth considering it soon becuase you will be able to increase the walking you do once it is done. And what sort of a wait is there in NZ for hip rep[lacements? Publically it is a couple of years here I believe so if you have anything like the same wait it could be worth getting your name down.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I did plan to work on the db at my DDs but taught Little Madam to crochet instead.


More important than the beading- how did she go?


----------



## kehinkle

Julie, you are now with the "in group"! I will have to try the marmite in hot water. I like miso soup and that is pretty salty. Thought the b vitamins would be good for me as the sublingal pills do nothing. Don't notice any energy with them or energy drinks. 

Left Fremont around 6 p.m. and stopped at my bff's to drop off the socks for her DD. Was afraid they would be too small and was right. So I borrowed a sock of hers and also one of her brother's as I will do slipper socks for him. Then dropped by my DD1 to pick up my mail and gave her the socks for Brodee or Emmett. Petted Bella and left. Didn't stop at DD2's as she was already at work. Got to Gary, IN around 1 a.m. Did some paperwork and caught up here. Plan on getting up early enough to get to Rookies' before she leaves to get Dawn, but as I am still awake, may not happen.

Have at least one more increase on the thumb gusset so should get those done. Oh, my bff likes the wrist warmers I made for her oldest DD and I will make a hat to match. Going to start Emmett's hat this week.

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Unless you have other issues stoppin gyou walking it could be worth considering it soon becuase you will be able to increase the walking you do once it is done. And what sort of a wait is there in NZ for hip rep[lacements? Publically it is a couple of years here I believe so if you have anything like the same wait it could be worth getting your name down.


The big problem presently would be I just don't have the money for Ringo to be in Kennels while I am in hospital- I've got to save that up- but no doubt I will be seeing the doctor again- even if only for a script- I will check this out.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Michael helping paint the last little bits of the catapult. I think more parts go on tonight if Grant shows up to help.
> 
> My poor sad pond losing water every day.


Well the catapiult looks good- but not so the pond.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just a quick note...I had to post this picture...it was on the cover of a catalog I got today (Creative Irish Gifts). It's perfect for us!
> I'm only up to page 48...so don't know how folks are faring today. I certainly hope all are doing well. Healing vibes being sent out to all. Gwen, I'm sure with your positive atttitude you are well on your way to recovery! Gagesmom hope you are hearing good things. Happy birthday to all!
> Tomorrow off to the Chicago 'burbs to have some fun with Rookie, OPacer, Puplover, & others. We'll send pictures.
> 
> Carol il/oh


Now I would consider getting that teapot if I was to see it- even though I never use one!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, you are now with the "in group"! I will have to try the marmite in hot water. I like miso soup and that is pretty salty. Thought the b vitamins would be good for me as the sublingal pills do nothing. Don't notice any energy with them or energy drinks.
> 
> Left Fremont around 6 p.m. and stopped at my bff's to drop off the socks for her DD. Was afraid they would be too small and was right. So I borrowed a sock of hers and also one of her brother's as I will do slipper socks for him. Then dropped by my DD1 to pick up my mail and gave her the socks for Brodee or Emmett. Petted Bella and left. Didn't stop at DD2's as she was already at work. Got to Gary, IN around 1 a.m. Did some paperwork and caught up here. Plan on getting up early enough to get to Rookies' before she leaves to get Dawn, but as I am still awake, may not happen.
> 
> Have at least one more increase on the thumb gusset so should get those done. Oh, my bff likes the wrist warmers I made for her oldest DD and I will make a hat to match. Going to start Emmett's hat this week.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> OH Kathy


Appreciate that vote of confidence, Kathy! At High School the problem was caused because I was bright, and had come through from a Maori School- and all my girl friends were in Commercial or worse still Home Science classes. It was social disaster- made worse that the Headmistress was a racist and gay. (She took a major disliking of me for daring to see some amusement in landing a detention when all the school was going for the Sports Day to the Boys' High- that had better grounds. I was not bothered in the slightest- had no inkling for sports- {sorry about that darowil!})


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Then there is the lady who doesn't want to brag...or make anyone jealous...but she claims she can still fit into the earrings she wore in high school! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Now that I can"t claim.

My piggy night the other night didn't have an impact on the scales I am relieved to note- not that I have lost anything for a couple of months, but at least I am not putting it back on.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now that I can"t claim.
> 
> My piggy night the other night didn't have an impact on the scales I am relieved to note- not that I have lost anything for a couple of months, but at least I am not putting it back on.


You ARE lucky- with all the stress lately my weight has ballooned- got to work at shrinking my stomach- For me belt tightening and smaller portions seems to work best!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't take any photos. I have been having a little trouble with my balance and perhaps that is why???? You know I always take photos and I was shocked when you asked me to share and I had none. That's the only thing I can think of is that I was unsure of my footing and therefore discombobulated. Here are a few photos from the drive last year. I didn't get to go to the Grape Festival then as I was in Ohio, but next year, I promise.


Wow! What fabulous colors!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo of my haul from the Emporium this morning, the blues are slightly paler than they are to the eye. The most expensive was the dark blue for my shoe organiser in my bedroom- but I wanted to match, rather than contrast my curtains- as it is organic, I guess it must be cotton. But it came in under $60. enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


The same orange reduced stitckers as they use here!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The swelling is not explained, but my hip is on the way out- it's the old issue of the osteo-arthritis, so at some point will probably need to be replaced. Meantime he wants me to get to the pool, and get back into the aqua-size. I am thinking I will take the bus over, there is a bit of an up-hill walk- but try to afford a taxi home- to avoid standing getting chilled, waiting for the bus home. There is no shelter and no seat. Although this may not be a problem for a few months- The long range forecast is hot and dry.
> How are you Cathy?


I am ok thanks. Not the best news about your hip.  I hope you have some pain relief and that the pool helps. Do you have your name down for the replacement? Goodness knows how long the waiting list would be.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, i am jumping in here but am still about 20 pages behind (as usual). Gosh have we been having some wild weather!
Wind gusts yesterday and today up to about 90km. But an hour away in Melbourne they got up to 140km.... the worst in 30 years. Lots of trees down on houses, cars etc. So far so good in my little house though. There is a huge tree on my nature strip that worries me a lot. I have had council inspector out twice over the last few years to try to get them to at least take quite a bit off the top of it or remove it altogether. Shouldnt be allowed to have trees that big in front of houses. But of course he said it was fine and safe and in no danger of coming down. My neghbour opposite and myself are worried that if it did come down it will definately do damage to our fences or cars or more importantly someone (probably me) !! But no, they say but wont put it in writing. So LOOK OUT if it comes down anytime. :shock:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Appreciate that vote of confidence, Kathy! At High School the problem was caused because I was bright, and had come through from a Maori School- and all my girl friends were in Commercial or worse still Home Science classes. It was social disaster- made worse that the Headmistress was a racist and gay. (She took a major disliking of me for daring to see some amusement in landing a detention when all the school was going for the Sports Day to the Boys' High- that had better grounds. I was not bothered in the slightest- had no inkling for sports- {sorry about that darowil!})


I really only like watching Aussie Rules football and cricket. Will get distracted by other things occcasionally but not normally (and usually only watch games that the teams I follow are playing as well). However if I start watching one that I don't normally follow I am likely to get caught up in it anyway. But becuase of a general interest I am more likely to remember things that if I had no idea what was being talked about.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> The view from the window is much prettier in person than the photo, but it does give one an idea of what it is like. I loved that sweater and it was the first I had used really good yarn to make something or the fabric ribbon. I had never even spent as much on any piece of clothing as I spent on the yarn for that sweater. Sure wouldn't fit me now. Gave it to a niece.


 :thumbup: I love the window and view and that sweater looks great.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> These are pictures of my great-great nephew, Jase and one of his mom and him! He'll be a week old tomorrow!
> JuneK


Aaaw, so cute and look at all that hair! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Busy picking my crab apples! Picked over 50 lbs and gave most of them away to neighbours/friends. I have soooooooooo much more to pick. Lots have fallen on the ground.
> The crows/ravens have discovered that they can pick them up and take them up on my roof and watch them roll down. Scares the dickens out of my little Lucky when the crab apples hit the deck! lol, Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Of Course! just the same as my DGS is the most handsome little fellow I know!!!!!


Of course, he is!! But we definitely have some handsome and darling sons/grandsons and daughters/grand-daughters on the KTP. And, of course, for those lucky enough to have them, the great-grands!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Just a quick note today as I skimmed to catch up. Hoping Shirley gets her package before I return. I will be gone for most of a week for a much needed vacation. Heading to Chicago to meet up with several KTP members and a dear friend from my college days. She will get to meet the group as well. Need to do more packing and work tomorrow, then off I go for fun and relaxation. Looking forward to seeing family and friends. My body is extremely exhausted right now so pray for safe travels.


I hope you have a wonderful, relaxing vacation...you definitely deserve it as hard as you work!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Then there is the lady who doesn't want to brag...or make anyone jealous...but she claims she can still fit into the earrings she wore in high school! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Love it!!! ROFLMAO!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D He is a sweetheart but I am a bit bias about it. Yes Seth is going to be the same and he knows it.


It's hard not to know it when they can see the mirror!! 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> I'm glad you're able to take it one day at a time. Good for you to find some bargains at the emporium. It's not easy to organize storage, as I so well know. I need to find a couple of weeks where I can do nothing but concentrate on my storage problems. DH is not doing well. He's getting more confused each day, which makes it harder for me to get out to do routine things. Today has been a particularly bad day for him. It was such a beautiful day too. The weather was just gorgeous. Temperature was about 75 and the sun was shining brightly. I had to do some shopping so I took him out with me but I don't think he enjoyed it.


I lost my DH suddenly when he was in his early 50's but I know it must be so very hard to see your beloved DH that you've probably depended on slowly becoming more and more confused!! I'm glad you had a chance to get it and just sorry that he didn't enjoy it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds scary for you. Hope there is not any more damage over night. Sound like a microburst.


That is scary....and I'm also hoping things don't get worse for you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> You must have gotten the major storm that hit Vancouver Island the night we came home.Once we got home that night and the next day (Frid. Night and Sat.) we had high winds - It originated in the orient - Major cyclone from what they were telling us at the airport. They said it was strong enough to reach the east coast so it sounds as if they were right.
> 
> hunker down and be safe, Zoe


So thankful you and Pat came home when you did....
Love the newest avatar!!
juneK


----------



## dollyclaire

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Then there is the lady who doesn't want to brag...or make anyone jealous...but she claims she can still fit into the earrings she wore in high school! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Gwen -- it is so good to see you. I know how uncomfortable those collars are. hang in there dear friend and you will be better soon. We have missed you. We are praying for Marianne she mentioned she was having difficulties- it has been a bad couple of months on the Tea Party.
> 
> Prayers for everyone who needs them. Lots of good news though -- dreamweaver is doing better, donmauer is home, Gwen is doing fine - so Prayers do work! Special Prayers for dear sister Charlotte - our love surrounds you dear friend.


Doped up is good, means you will not feel so much pain. Sending lots of healing thoughts over the airwaves to you. 
Special thoughts too for Marianne, Charlotte and everyone who needs them.


----------



## dollyclaire

Grannypeg said:


> Gwen - great to see you posting. Your rabbit hat is gorgeous.


Forgot to say, love the hat, lucky person who is going to be wearing it!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have been meaning to show you a picture of the little bag and knitting needles that purple sent me after she taught the class with London girl.
> 
> It is a pin and the knitting needles are straight pins with round heads . she even much have knitted a little scarf with them and rolled a little ball of wool. very talented lady!!
> 
> I am showing it besides a pen which gives you an idea of how tiny it is . there is a pin on the back. so cute.


It is cute...she's a very talented lady as are you!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


Cute hat! Glad you feel well enough to 'pop' in....Can't say much about your neck accessory...needs to be fancied up with a beautiful knitted scarf!!
so good to hear from you.
Hugs, 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The real thing would be for the Congress not to get their salary at all.....they talk about "please hold my pay"....but they will get the back pay once things are settled.....however, those workers in the parks, museums, governement workers of all kinds, will most likely NOT get their back pay. In reality, most Congressmen get paid once a year in January....for the whole year. So they have nothing to be held. They have already been paid for this year. I don't think anyone will ask for a refund. IMHO.....not quite fair.
> 
> The basic premise of the US government is compromise. Various representatives come together to discuss, debate and reach a compromise. That's what it was designed to be. I think some have lost sight of that aspect of our system of government.
> sorry...I'll get off my soap box....Carol il/oh


Seems like I remember a couple of years ago, congress passed a bill so they would get their salaries no matter what happened. So they covered their butts....I'd like to kick all of them!!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> well - tell mr p my hat is off to him - what a paradise he has created.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. How about having a KPZ here one year and we can all sit in the garden and have a cream tea.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gwen, how lovely to see you, just take it real easy and relax. Love the bunny hat.


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> we were without power Sunday for eight hours. I guess this was part of the system going thru. High winds that brought trees down on power lines.


WE could definitely use the rain....but not those winds!!! But from what the weatherman is predicting(HA!! More like guessing!!) we may get a couple of days of rain the first of next week...from a tropical system in the Gulf that looks to head up the East coast!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> His mom is still getting used to having a baby in the house....she posted a yesterday that she'd found out some things about her son. He hated baths, hated being naked and hated sleeping through the night. Welcome to parenthood, Gail!! LOL!
> juneK


 :thumbup: Mine didnt sleep through the night until well after 3 months. LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Julie, I too have a thing about scarves, never go out without one.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> He looks so alert in that bottom photo- and cradled in the hands looks so safe and comfortable and small.


I love that picture!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone at school once , unkindly , informed me that I had a long neck, in proportion to my head- maybe that is why I need the extra something!!!!!!


I, also, have a long, skinny neck....no one pointed it out but it's obvious....Really odd since I'm sure not skinny anywhere else...and haven't been since I was 6 yrs. old!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo of my haul from the Emporium this morning, the blues are slightly paler than they are to the eye. The most expensive was the dark blue for my shoe organiser in my bedroom- but I wanted to match, rather than contrast my curtains- as it is organic, I guess it must be cotton. But it came in under $60. enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


Great haul...what brand/color are the skeins of blue yarn...they look a little like they might have sequins or a shiny thread runnng through the yarn!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight, which was needed. Bit chilly this morning so I've put the heating on.

Sending continued healing vibes and hugs to all who need them.

Going to have a lazyish day today and get that beading finished.

Wednesday photos......


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> are the seeds of tomato toxic? or is that
> 
> quote]
> 
> I've never heard that either are. And I know tomato seeds aren't as we've always eaten our raw tomatoes just washed and never worried about seeds.
> JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> More important than the beading- how did she go?


She was very quick at picking it up got to do a nice little chain, but had more fun pulling it out. Then 'we' made Mummy a flower and put a pin on it and made it into a brooch.


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> I'd like to weigh in on shoulder problems. Mine started with a fall from my deck. I extended my left arm to catch my fall and shattered my humerus vertically. I was in so much pain that I could not be moved without morphine. I had to have a prosthesis as the bone was not salvageable along with a lot of other shoulder stuff. I have had the left shoulder and upper arm operated on again two times. So I have had three total shoulders. I spent three years in physical therapy--3 times per week. Actually none of the surgeries really helped. I am essentially paralyzed in that shoulder and cannot extend or use the arm at all. When a fourth surgery was suggested, I said no". Shoulder surgery is a very slow and painful recovery, about a year each time. Now I exercise in the pool several times a week and have just adapted my life to what I can do.
> My point is that surgery is not always the answer and in some cases you are better off without. Anesthesia can have its own problems, especially as we age.


My shoulder problem isn't as extreme as yours. But about 14 yrs ago, I had rotator cuff surgery on my right shoulder. My surgeon forgot to send me to phys. therapy and I basically have a frozen shoulder. Very limited in reaching and can't raise my arm above shoulder height. Since I'm right handed, it does limit me. And I still have some pain in that shoulder at times...probably arthritis since it seems to be most places in my body.
Some things we just learn to live with. But I agree that Poledra should have it checked out since the injury is so recent....JMHO!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Safe journey Miss Pam and Mr Ric as they fly back to the USA today. It was so nice to have met then and hope it won't be too long before we meet up again.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Was trying to put something on a shelf above my head and some paintings that were stacked against the wall slid out and hit my feet shoving me back and my arm went behind my head with the tote I was trying to get down and just pulled the muscle or probably just over extended it.
> It's feeling just fine now though, just a twinge every once in a while, even got some painting done. :thumbup:


So relieved that the shoulder seems to be healing on its own. I've been concerned about it.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> 5 p.m. and no load yet. In another hour, I am officially on a 2-day vacation!
> 
> Julie, I bought the marmite and tried it last night on crackers. Not a bad flavor but too salty for me. How else can I use it? I like the idea of the b vitamins in it. Also picked up a box of PG tips tea as I enjoyed the cup of tea I had at Dawn's. Like the stronger flavpr. Reminds me of my dad's tea he drank. Lipton instant but very strong. Was able to get two boxes of the Weetabix so that is my standard breakfast. Added fresh raspberries today.
> 
> OH Kathy


Maybe try the marmite thinly spread on toast with a slice of cheese on top. I love marmite and vegemite.. but i think you either love it or hate it. 
And I am a weetbix kid from way back, its good stuff!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure about that- She was the acknowledged class beauty- her mother used to let her bleach her hair, to the envy of all the rest of us- but it was an awfully embarrassing moment!!!!
> (I was terribly conscious of not being part of the 'in group'!)


Sounds like she had some hidden insecurities!! Especially since she had to bleach her hair to be different!
I was never one of the in crowd either. And, you know what, hasn't bothered me at all!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure about that- She was the acknowledged class beauty- her mother used to let her bleach her hair, to the envy of all the rest of us- but it was an awfully embarrassing moment!!!!
> (I was terribly conscious of not being part of the 'in group'!)


Sounds like she had some hidden insecurities!! Especially since she had to bleach her hair to be different!
I was never one of the in crowd either. And, you know what, hasn't bothered me at all!
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone at school once , unkindly , informed me that I had a long neck, in proportion to my head- maybe that is why I need the extra something!!!!!!


No you are just like me , we have a neck like the swan which is beautiful and we can wear scarfs of all kinds and chunkier necklaces! Whoever said that to you was just jealous because they did not look as good as you IMHO !


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> That looks like some catapult (love the colour of the trees behind it) Hope your pond fills up again soon.


Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Door bell rings last night 7 pm rick opens the door floral delivery and a rattlesnake on the porch! Is this a sign???


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Appreciate that vote of confidence, Kathy! At High School the problem was caused because I was bright, and had come through from a Maori School- and all my girl friends were in Commercial or worse still Home Science classes. It was social disaster- made worse that the Headmistress was a racist and gay. (She took a major disliking of me for daring to see some amusement in landing a detention when all the school was going for the Sports Day to the Boys' High- that had better grounds. I was not bothered in the slightest- had no inkling for sports- {sorry about that darowil!})


School can be a disaster for most of us!! I was fortunate that none of my teachers played 'favorites'. My school was so small there really weren't any clicques! There were only 120 in the entire high school...at that time it was grades 8 through 12...everyone knew everyone else...who was dating who, who broke up with who, etc! Very small country school.
Junek


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy to be corrected if I have it wrong- I just assumed my friend knew what she was talking about when she talked of walking with calipers- although the image I had was the individually fitted variety, and had been very concerned for her- goodness knows!


Not corrected Julie, just one of the wonderful ways that each country use words differently to each other. I just love learning new things from each TP member. 
A colleague had worked in a bank in America and she was in quite a large room full of desks. She innocently asked if anyone had a rubber she could borrow. She did not say that she had made a mistake and wanted to rub it out to correct it. Her face was very red when she was informed that a rubber was a condom and that what she wanted was an eraser. Here in the UK rubber is the word we use as a child for an eraser and I still go looking for a rubber if I want to correct a pencil error. It is what makes life so interesting, amusing and sometimes embarrassing with different cultures . We learn something new every day lol


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight, which was needed. Bit chilly this morning so I've put the heating on.
> 
> Sending continued healing vibes and hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Going to have a lazyish day today and get that beading finished.
> 
> Wednesday photos......


Thanks for my morning 'fix'! Now just waiting for Caren to post hers and my morning will be complete! I've been up since 3 am..I hate waking up that early! But thank goodness a lot of other KTP'ers were up,too
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire

[
well - tell mr p my hat is off to him - what a paradise he has created.

sam

quote=PurpleFi]Thank you Sam. How about having a KPZ here one year and we can all sit in the garden and have a cream tea.[/quote]

How about having a double length KPZ and they can come up to me as well. I am having a garden room installed, the base is down on the patio and it is a lot bigger than I expected. The garden shed will need to be moved but my neighbour is going to do that for me along with the man who has been doing some dry stane ***** for my neighbour. I have supplied a lot of the stone for the walls so they will return the favour which is good.
Still plenty of room in the house and garden, just can not guarantee the weather. I can make a good scone with jam and cream lol


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Not corrected Julie, just one of the wonderful ways that each country use words differently to each other. I just love learning new things from each TP member.
> A colleague had worked in a bank in America and she was in quite a large room full of desks. She innocently asked if anyone had a rubber she could borrow. She did not say that she had made a mistake and wanted to rub it out to correct it. Her face was very red when she was informed that a rubber was a condom and that what she wanted was an eraser. Here in the UK rubber is the word we use as a child for an eraser and I still go looking for a rubber if I want to correct a pencil error. It is what makes life so interesting, amusing and sometimes embarrassing with different cultures . We learn something new every day lol


We too use rubbers for the purpose that you do. But we do not root around- that is much worse than F...ing. Rather fun when lots of Australians work together with many English- one of whom usedmhtemterm frequently when she was looking for something. She soon learnt she shouldn't say it- but always just after she said it. ANyway as we were inthe UK she was entitled to use it. But if she had ever come over here she would have needed to learn


----------



## busyworkerbee

Marianne818 said:


> Hey Strangers
> :wink: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on very quickly to tell all that I just talked with Gwen, she said everything went well, she is doped up (her words) of course her voice is very coarse but I'm sure that was expected. She is home and said she is going to sleep, probably most of the day.
> I'm sorry I've been away so long, long story, Mom isn't doing very well, I've been spending most of my time with her. I'm sure Gwen has informed you that I am having some medical issues also. I'm waiting to hear back from the surgeon on where and when he will do the biopsy. These are growing daily, I can tell by trying to swallow or clear my throat, C and Mom can tell because the lumps are getting bigger on my neck. I really don't like having an Adam's apple.. LOL. but that is a bit higher than where mine are located.
> Thank you all for the prayers, trust that all are in my prayers daily. Just because I'm not here doesn't mean that I'm not with you, because I am in spirit and in prayers.
> Will be back hopefully later today.. Mom is calling and I need to sit with her.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad to hear the good news about Gwen. I hope ypu have similiar success with your problem.


----------



## sugarsugar

Julie... i have read that you need good storage for scarves.... I dont know where i saw it but apparently you can put shower curtain rings onto the straight part of a coathanger and thread the scarves through the rings. Did i explain that ok?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in to say ilm doing ok; doped up a good bit. Finished up except lining the rabbit hat


Great Hat and its good to see you again.. even with your neck thingy. Take care and be a good girl.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweet little pin. I agree Purple is very talented.


Ditto! Looks a bit too fiddly for me to do though. Great job Purple
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Cute hat!!! The collar, not so much, but I do love your smile!!  You should knit a cover for it, start a whole new industry. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You will have to encourage the teens to improve their rain dancing! May be the TV team could be encouraged to partake!
> Seriously though it must be a headache.


That would be nice if it did rain but now it needs to wait until the lawn is mowed. Can't have it looking like a hay field have been trying not to mow in case the autumn rains don't arrive.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Photo of my haul from the Emporium this morning, the blues are slightly paler than they are to the eye. The most expensive was the dark blue for my shoe organiser in my bedroom- but I wanted to match, rather than contrast my curtains- as it is organic, I guess it must be cotton. But it came in under $60. enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


What a fantastic haul :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks. Pattern from Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. Have 4 more to make; frog, panda, dog & elephant. May make a cat one for sister.
Sending you lots of love and prayers for your next surgery.


Pontuf said:


> Gwen I love the bunny hat. Where do I find the pattern?
> Glad you are home and comfortable


----------



## Gweniepooh

Collar is sooooo hot and bothersome. Hurt a good bit today. Hurt is more fromthe tube they had to put down my throat to stablize my neck during surgery. Oh well, it will get better.


Poledra65 said:


> Cute hat!!! The collar, not so much, but I do love your smile!!  You should knit a cover for it, start a whole new industry. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Apple seeds contain arsenic in small quantities.


kehinkle said:


> As far as I know neither are toxic but peach pits are.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The same orange reduced stitckers as they use here!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am ok thanks. Not the best news about your hip.  I hope you have some pain relief and that the pool helps. Do you have your name down for the replacement? Goodness knows how long the waiting list would be.


I will check this out next time I see the doctor!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I really only like watching Aussie Rules football and cricket. Will get distracted by other things occcasionally but not normally (and usually only watch games that the teams I follow are playing as well). However if I start watching one that I don't normally follow I am likely to get caught up in it anyway. But becuase of a general interest I am more likely to remember things that if I had no idea what was being talked about.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

StellaK said:


> My point is that surgery is not always the answer and in some cases you are better off without. Anesthesia can have its own problems, especially as we age.


I certainly agree -- I just don't like to see anyone ignore a shoulder pain as I did and am at least aware of what I should be doing, which is a huge thing - as I am able to work around my shoulder. Before I had the ultra sound It hurt so much I just worked through it and didn't know what to do to help deal with it. Kaye is young and I think she should at least get it checked. It is so deblitating - and possibly there are things aside surgery and quite possibly it is nothing to worry about. It is a miserable problem. I am sorry you have had such a dreadful time with yours.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Of course, he is!! But we definitely have some handsome and darling sons/grandsons and daughters/grand-daughters on the KTP. And, of course, for those lucky enough to have them, the great-grands!
> JuneK


mmmm, got a long way to go on that one- DGD is only 10!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, I too have a thing about scarves, never go out without one.


If I don't have a scarf- there is always a necklace- for the really hot weather- I am enjoying the beading I have started learning!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Although it looks like rain we are only expecting intermittent showers at best with a bit of wind. 

Your morning coffee 

Last nights sunset as I was driving home rom picking Chrissy up. One of the few times I like traffic lights.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I, also, have a long, skinny neck....no one pointed it out but it's obvious....Really odd since I'm sure not skinny anywhere else...and haven't been since I was 6 yrs. old!
> LOL!
> JuneK


I used to be really skinny and knock kneed until I was 13, when I stopped growing upwards- and expanded in the other direction!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Cute hat! Glad you feel well enough to 'pop' in....Can't say much about your neck accessory...needs to be fancied up with a beautiful knitted scarf!!
> so good to hear from you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


or if I was there I would paint a scene on it. I did that for a friend years ago. She kept it in her workshop room the wall! (she was a quilter)


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> So relieved that the shoulder seems to be healing on its own. I've been concerned about it.
> JuneK


I'm so glad to hear it -- relieves my mind too.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Great haul...what brand/color are the skeins of blue yarn...they look a little like they might have sequins or a shiny thread runnng through the yarn!
> JuneK


The blue yarn is from an Australian company Panda, it is known as Mimosa, Acrylic/polyester, for 10.5 US needles- and yes it has sequins on one of the fibres- am interested to get in to knitting it up- but may do the mesh yarns first!
there is a website- <www.pandayarns.com.au>


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. Although it looks like rain we are only expecting intermittent showers at best with a bit of wind.
> 
> Your morning coffee
> 
> Last nights sunset as I was driving home rom picking Chrissy up. One of the few times I like traffic lights.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are the seeds of tomato toxic? or is that
> 
> quote]
> 
> I've never heard that either are. And I know tomato seeds aren't as we've always eaten our raw tomatoes just washed and never worried about seeds.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> There is something about the tomato seed- and we've not got Zoe online to put us straight!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sounds like she had some hidden insecurities!! Especially since she had to bleach her hair to be different!
> I was never one of the in crowd either. And, you know what, hasn't bothered me at all!
> JuneK


Either that or you learn to live with it- it was good once I got to Uni, and started finding people who were interesting to talk to.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> No you are just like me , we have a neck like the swan which is beautiful and we can wear scarfs of all kinds and chunkier necklaces! Whoever said that to you was just jealous because they did not look as good as you IMHO !


What a boost for my self confidence! thanks dollyclaire!
How many dogs do you have with you today- ? hope they are all being good- Rabbit TV perhaps?


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> N I want to correct a pencil error. It is what makes life so interesting, amusing and sometimes embarrassing with different cultures . We learn something new every day lol


I remember when we were invited out to a very classy restaurant which was under the north end of the Auckland Bridge to the north shore. Very good restaurant. We all had an absolutely glorious dinner (with New Zealand) sea food cooked to perfection. I leaned back and said "I'm stuffed" in quite a loud voice -- just about all the tables and our table went absolutely silent. and then our friends started laughing and it carried on until about 4 or 5 tables were laughing. Pat and I had absolutely no idea what had caused them to laugh - then they informed me that in New Zealand 'stuffed' was used very differently than in Canada. They teased me about it for ages. So many words different than in North America.

I think a lot of the words 'down under' were originally British, while those 'up over' (as my friends used to call north America (I think they started that with us to tease us) as I haven't heard anyone else use it)) speak more like americans, although there is a slight mixture of the two. We use English much more like Americans although there are different sayings in different places. It is fascinating.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> School can be a disaster for most of us!! I was fortunate that none of my teachers played 'favorites'. My school was so small there really weren't any clicques! There were only 120 in the entire high school...at that time it was grades 8 through 12...everyone knew everyone else...who was dating who, who broke up with who, etc! Very small country school.
> Junek


It was even worse when my mother and the class teacher engineered splitting me from my one friend, who they decided was a bad influence on me. Don't know if I ever really recovered from that?


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Not corrected Julie, just one of the wonderful ways that each country use words differently to each other. I just love learning new things from each TP member.
> A colleague had worked in a bank in America and she was in quite a large room full of desks. She innocently asked if anyone had a rubber she could borrow. She did not say that she had made a mistake and wanted to rub it out to correct it. Her face was very red when she was informed that a rubber was a condom and that what she wanted was an eraser. Here in the UK rubber is the word we use as a child for an eraser and I still go looking for a rubber if I want to correct a pencil error. It is what makes life so interesting, amusing and sometimes embarrassing with different cultures . We learn something new every day lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: we had a discussion going a wee while back about this very usage! Especially as 'rubbers' are what every child wants to collect (unless I am out of date- I must double check that with my daughter)


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> [
> well - tell mr p my hat is off to him - what a paradise he has created.
> 
> sam
> 
> quote=PurpleFi]Thank you Sam. How about having a KPZ here one year and we can all sit in the garden and have a cream tea.


How about having a double length KPZ and they can come up to me as well. I am having a garden room installed, the base is down on the patio and it is a lot bigger than I expected. The garden shed will need to be moved but my neighbour is going to do that for me along with the man who has been doing some dry stane ***** for my neighbour. I have supplied a lot of the stone for the walls so they will return the favour which is good.
Still plenty of room in the house and garden, just can not guarantee the weather. I can make a good scone with jam and cream lol[/quote]

Wish I could be there too!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight, which was needed. Bit chilly this morning so I've put the heating on.
> 
> Sending continued healing vibes and hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Going to have a lazyish day today and get that beading finished.
> 
> Wednesday photos......


I see from the met office you are in for a few more days of wet weather.

Love the pond grasses they are so much more tidy than mine. 
Enjoy your day. Happy beading.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie... i have read that you need good storage for scarves.... I dont know where i saw it but apparently you can put shower curtain rings onto the straight part of a coathanger and thread the scarves through the rings. Did i explain that ok?


What an excellent idea- I must go looking for shower rings- we have a shop (locally) known as the Warehouse (or the Ware Whare- pronounced worry faree Whare is Maori for House) which carries such items! Along with just about anything else (cheap) that you could think of!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That would be nice if it did rain but now it needs to wait until the lawn is mowed. Can't have it looking like a hay field have been trying not to mow in case the autumn rains don't arrive.


mmmm, that can be problematic!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205632-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

